#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<jussi01> lol SeveasWhat is the feature intended for?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Mez_> !staff | #python is under attack
<ubotu> #python is under attack: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Mez_> (and #debian and ##windows)
<Hobbsee> ##windows.  bah humbug.
<stdin> hmm, why is #ubuntu so quiet...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> How do I allow someone into an invite only channel?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Pici> jussi01: invite them
<jussi01> Pici: hehe, how?
<Pici> jussi01: your client probably has an /invite command
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ehm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ubotwo was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
<LjL> this is not good
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> ubotwo: kick him back!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ubotwo]  by ChanServ
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by ubotwo (Yeah. The bastard.)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> wha?! this bot is...
<jussi01> lol
<LjL> [14:23:21]  <LjL> deop #ubuntu-ops ubotwo
<LjL> [14:23:22]  <ubotwo> Error: I cowardly refuse to deop myself.  If you really want me deopped, tell me to op you and then deop me yourself.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ubotwo]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> my kind of bot
<jussi01> killer...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ubotwo was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
<LjL> ok, that's fixed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> that's weird though... i'm sure it didn't autorejoin originally
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Poundo said: ubotu: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39441/
<jdong> ubotu: ok, now be nice, say thank you to the nice guy who gave you a paste....
<Pumpernickel> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pici> ... That person is still talking to ubotu.
<LjL> jdong? yeah, he's a bit insane
* jdong gets that a lot :)
<jdong> like I just accidently read "Approve" as "Decline" to this guy with 2 LP karma points requesting to join backporters.
<jdong> hope I didn't emotionally roller-coaster him too much
<LjL> if i became a member, i'm sure he can become a backporter
<jdong> LjL: at this point my only criterion is what the TB has forced upon me -- must be MOTU
<LjL> makes sense
<jdong> right -- basic understanding of packaging and compatibility/testing concepts
<jdong> and of course it shows a good dedication to Ubuntu.
<LjL> i suppose one can send a backported package for review by a packporter anyway, no?
<LjL> packborter
<jdong> exactly.
<jdong> backporters have the extra power of being able to approve a package
<jdong> anything testing/contribution related, anyone who can talk on a LP bug report can help.
<LjL> so it makes a lot of sense for them to be motus
<jdong> it indeed does
<jdong> I guess I'm the hypocritical exception :)
<jdong> I should really find some time to devote to my MOTU-ship soon
<LjL> as long as exceptions are made with sense :P
<jdong> aye :) The exception process would be a shiny tech board meeting :)
* jdong contemplates switching out syslog for syslog-ng
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jdong> ooh opensuse 10.3 is on all the pirate trackers.
<jdong> sweet.
<Pici> Yarr
<jdong> they've apparently got out-of-the-box codec installers for even w32codecs and libdvdcss
<jdong> by opening up some "Opensuse Community Packages" site wink wink nod nod.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pici> hmmm.
<Pici> How would I go about getting access to the bantracker now? Ping the S man?
<stdin> do @btlogin or /msg ubotu btlogin  he'll give you a link
<jussi01> lol.. "The S Man" is that a new tv series?
<LjL> yes, it's about candle makers
<jussi01> heheh
<Pici> Seveas: ping. @register is locked down.
* genii hands out some coffees
<genii> I was referred to this channel for an ubotu idea/recommendation so 
<genii> Hmm.I'm thinking when ubotu responds to !info <packagename> perhaps appended to it would be nice: to install this package with apt-get, use: sudo apt-get install <packagename>     or channel-specific gnome/kde appropriate instructions on install process. at least maybe in the situation where it is piped to the user or pm'd
<genii> Perhaps not possible to implement, I don't know. But I suggest since usually the first question after this command is used is for the user to ask about how to install it
<Pici> hmmm.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Pici, indeed
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Pici> Yes. The bantracker is locked down as well now.  
<Pici> As you well know.
<Seveas> yes
<Pici> Yes.  Would it be possible to get myself registered?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> depends
<Seveas> where are you op?
<Pici> Only -offtopic right now.
<Seveas> what's your LP id?
<Pici> bnrubin
* Seveas hits zylche 
* zylche hits Seveas 
<genii> Geez, he just got here
* Seveas hits genii instead
<Seveas> zylche, join me :)
* zylche hits genii as well
<genii> Seveas: OK, go back to hitting someone else then ;)
<zylche> I like this game.
* mc44 hits genii with zylche 
<genii> I feel like a pinyata now
<mc44> a pinyata with a delicious coffee treat inside
<Seveas> Pici, try @login -- should work now
<Seveas> and then @btlogin to get a login url for the bantracker
* genii puts some bandaids on the wounds
* zylche fires mc44 out of a cannon at genii 
<jussi01> heheh
* jussi01 recruits ubotu and takes over the world...
<genii> zylche: And to think i felt sorry for Seveas hitting you!
<genii> :)
<Seveas> genii, bad move :)
* mc44 mutters about not being able to see his high score on the bantracker any more :P
<genii> hmph
<Pici> mc44: Here, have this screenshot instead: http://nullcortex.com/upload/desktop/bantracker-dark.png
<Pici> Seveas: Thanks, looks like its working. 
<mc44> Pici: yeah, not quite the same without the ten pages of scrolling :)
<Seveas> Pici, greasemonkey?
<Seveas> or simply user css?
<Pici> Seveas: userstyles, essentially the same thing.
<Seveas> its proper colors are now blue and white
<Pici> I saw :)
<Seveas> got tired of red and yellow
<Pici> Red/Yellow were really hard against a dark gnome theme.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Pici, btw is that windows I'm seeing....?
<Pici> Seveas: Yes... thats from work :(
<mc44> Pici has themed his entire intewebs emo
<Seveas> Emobuntu -- all black, all day
<Pici> mc44: So? http://nullcortex.com/upload/desktop/091807.png
<mc44> Seveas: not quite *all* black, http://nsfw-comix.com/comix/nsfw-crayemo.jpg
<Seveas> hahahahahahaha
<PriceChild> This dialup is like broadband compared to my phone....
<Pici> Dialup? Why?
<PriceChild> Moved into uni house, phoneline was only activated a day or so ago.
<mc44> PriceChild: my phone is like broadband compared to dialup :)
<PriceChild> BT still haven't got their act together and "updated their records" so that broadband providers can see how good the line is, and make a promise on what speeds they could deliver until they start a contract.
<PriceChild> Hmm gonna see if this modem works in Ubuntu :)
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> maybe not
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<slackd00d> how can o join #ubuntu agian after fixing the "dccexploit"
* jussi01 wakes up PriceChild
<PriceChild> Heya :)
<PriceChild> slackd00d, if you read the topic int he channel you were sent to, it tells you to come here, then *ask for a test*
<slackd00d> sorry, i didnt see that
<PriceChild> slackd00d, did you read the rest of it...?
<PriceChild> slackd00d, including how to fix your problem?
<slackd00d> im on 8001 and updated firmware
<PriceChild> good
<PriceChild> congrats, you pass :)
<slackd00d> thank ya
<slackd00d> = )
* jdong wonders what would happen if we forwarded all of the vulnerable to #ubuntu-dcc......
<Pici> jdong: how would we do that?
<jussi01> lol
<jdong> Pici: kickforward instead of banning? :)
<jdong> come on, that would be at least lightly amusing
<Pici> jdong: we do banforward.
<PriceChild> Pici, are you on xchat?
<jdong> Pici: it'd be better if we stuck them all in one channel, where everyone is vulnerable :)
<slackd00d> ya to #ubuntu-read-topic
<jdong> really.
<PriceChild> jdong, that's what we do..
* jdong starts up tor....
<jdong> (kidding!)
<jussi01> lol
<jdong> PriceChild: that sounds only slightly amusing.
<PriceChild> slackd00d, i'll get you back in #ubuntu in a min, please bear with me :)
<jdong> PriceChild: so do people in there randomly DCC each other?
<slackd00d> prince: no problem, thank you
<slackd00d> oops
<PriceChild> jdong, its +m
<jussi01> hehe
<jdong> PriceChild: pfft that's no fun!
<PriceChild> you could do it to people, but not the channel
<PriceChild> and they don't know how to do it anyway ;)
<jdong> PriceChild: are other people allowed to join the channel though?
<Pici> jdong: sure, I was just there.
<PriceChild> jdong, erm.... no you can't.
<jdong> lol
<Pici> Not like I could do anything though.
<jdong> does +m prevent one from noticing the whole channel?
<Pici> I believe so.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> aha.. found the ban finally :)
<slackd00d> heh
<slackd00d> must have a long list
<PriceChild> painful without chanserv.py :)
<PriceChild> slackd00d, done, you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu :)
<slackd00d> PrinceChild: thank you
<jussi01> lol
<PriceChild> !tab | slackd00d 
<ubotu> slackd00d: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PriceChild> slackd00d, there's no "n"
<slackd00d>  = X   tab didnt work
<PriceChild> how rude of it
<slackd00d> i need to change irssi.config
<slackd00d> irssi/config
* Mez yawns and thinks
<slackd00d> i just setup this box so my config's are not up to par
<seisen> how do I go about getting a cloak for since I am a Ubuntu Member now
<PriceChild> How long did he wait? :O
<Pici> 5 minutes.
<PriceChild> Hey seisen, want an ubuntu member cloak then? :)
<seisen> yes
<seisen> I was just going ask you
<Tm_T> muhah
<Tm_T> seisen: well you did ask already
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bernier> Hi, a few weeks ago, i've been banned from #ubuntu because I acted stupid (tried !nigga | bernier), I'd like to know when or how I could get this ban removed.
<LjL> bernier, it wasn't "a few weeks ago", it was 4 days ago...
<bernier> oh maybe.
<bernier> so this means it hasn't been long enough?
<LjL> bernier, mostly it means that i get suspicious if someone says he's been banned for weeks when it's just a couple of days
<bernier> I knew it was about a week or so, but really thought it's been more than 4 days
<bernier> but anyway I just wanted to apologize for my foolishness, and i'm usually not that type of guy
<LjL> !etiquette > bernier    (bernier, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !guidelines > bernier    (bernier, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !coc > bernier    (bernier, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> bernier: please make sure you read all that and respect it in the future. the next "foolishness" is very unlikely to be tolerated
<bernier> LjL: no problem, but there won't be anymore "foolishness" :) this channel helps me so much
<bernier> Thank you and have a good day
<LjL> bernier: have a good day too
<jussi01> thanks LjL :)
<LjL> of what?
<jussi01> LjL: that guy who pinged everyone... :)
<LjL> ah
<LjL> it's usually an automatic ban even :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok
<LjL> mneptok: retreating on the guadalinex thing. i've (painstakingly, as none of vmware, vbox and qemu work) run it, and its Gaim does *not* connect to #ubuntu by default
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> LjL: hmmm ... wonder how they find us, then.
<mneptok> LjL: what's Firefox's default home page, and does it have irc:// links?
<LjL> mneptok: perhaps they're really just using Ubuntu... although the girl we've talked to confirmed she was in Andalucia from a public internet center, and Guadalinex is made just for that
<LjL> mneptok: ouch, i haven't tried that
<Pici> Thats what I've thought.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<mc44> LjL: she didn't actually say she was using guadalinux?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: No link, text - "or chat with the community on Freenode IRC Channel: #ubuntu."
<LjL> mc44: she did, but only after we kind of hinted.
<mc44> LjL: not that I don't trust your Spanish :P
<LjL> mc44, erUSUL spoke to her
<LjL> i did, too, but i think he'd know.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: is this from a default Guadalinex installation?
<Pici> Perhaps we should contact them... or something.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: no, Ubuntu sorry
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: heh. you have a pretty low opinion of my skills. ;)
<LjL> Pici, i intended to, but if they *don't* connect to #ubuntu by default, then there's no purpose
<Pici> LjL: Of course.
<gnomefreak> jdong: you around atm?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-04
<LjL> mneptok: note how that guy, who likes so part so quickly, has such an interesting realname: ubuntu_ n=ubuntu 213-65-172-147-no96.tbcn.telia.com * Live session user
<LjL> ahum - let me type that line again, just a test
<LjL> mneptok: note how that guy, who likes so part so quickly, has such an interesting realname: ubuntu_ n=ubuntu 213-65-172-147-no96.tbcn.telia.com * Live session user
<LjL> ubuntu_ n=ubuntu 213-65-172-147-no96.tbcn.telia.com * Live session user
<LjL> i think ubotu thinks that's a bug number
<Pici> LjL: Why do you think that?
<LjL> Pici: try.
<Pici> I did.
<LjL> on the channel.
<Pici> oh
<LjL> or in -bots, same
<Pici> Yeah, I pasted the realname my ubotu query window.
<Pici> xml error.
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Pici> LjL: Could you help me with warrior: http://pastebin.com/m3c090178
<Pici> hes in #ubuntu and querying me
<LjL> Pici: helped
<Pici> Thanks :)
<Pici> er. Okay.
<LjL> Pici: he wasn't being nice with you in query.
<Pici> Oooh.
<LjL> hahah "aggiornated"
<LjL> that's nice
* LjL follows him into #ubuntu-it
<LjL> Pici: he's asking me why i banned him. can i answer the truth?
<LjL> actually, i'm just inviting him here. bear with some italian.
<warrior> ci sono
<LjL> warrior, you have been banned because you were a bit offensive with pici.
<LjL> he, and the other people, were just trying to point you to the best channel.
<LjL> capito che ho detto?
<warrior> pici  un rompi scatole...perch anche mentre parlavo in inglese continuava a dirmi di andarmene....gli ho solo detto se aveva finito di rompere le scatole....
<LjL> non hai usato proprio quel termine.
<LjL> in questi canali siamo piuttosto "stretti" in quanto a linguaggio.
<warrior> lo so...mi scuso:quando leverai il ban sar libero di entrare nel canale a parlare come posso in inglese per imparare la lingua?
<LjL> warrior: io ti consiglio, se vuoi imparare la lingua, di usare #ubuntu-offtopic, dove si pu parlare liberamente di quasi tutto (sempre con educazione) - #ubuntu  solo per supporto tecnico, quindi probabilmente ti conviene usare #ubuntu-it
<LjL> comunque, io ora tolgo il ban.
<LjL> per non trattare male la gente semplicemente perch usa il bot per darti informazioni.
<LjL> Pici ti stava dicendo proprio che puoi usare #ubuntu-offtopic per imparare la lingua, nel secondo messaggio
<warrior> ok mi scuso ancora! gli andr immediatamente a chiedere scusa!
<warrior> scusa ancora questo canale a cosa serve?
<warrior> LjL e come era il nome del canale di prima?
<LjL> warrior: questo canale  per questioni come appunto i ban. il canale di prima, quale? #ubuntu?
<warrior> si,come si chiamava? ubuntu-com?
<LjL> warrior: semplicemente #ubuntu
<Vorian> okie dokie
<Vorian> welcome one and all
<Vorian> oops
* LjL thinks Vorian is in the wrong channel
<warrior> ok,anche se mi dice su offtopic che si parla solo inglese....
<Hoff> Hello
<Vorian> LjL, yep so sorry :)
<Hoff> Please can I be unbanned from main ubuntu
<LjL> warrior: s, sia su #ubuntu sia su #ubuntu-offtopic si parla inglese. gli unici canali per l'italiano sono #ubuntu-it e #ubuntu-it-chat
<Hoff> You can perma ban me from all channels if I act up again
<LjL> warrior: ma tu dicevi che volevi imparare meglio l'inglese
<warrior> ok, ma io su offtopic parlavo inglese...
<LjL> Hoff: how come you've changed your nickname?
<Hoff> I change nicknames quite a bit
<Ant1jr> there
<LjL> warrior, gli dir che vuoi imparare l'inglese. ti mandano su -it semplicemente perch pensano di aiutarti.
<LjL> Ant1jr: how am i supposed to believe you aren't going to troll again, after those behaviors?
<Ant1jr> I can't really prove that I won't unless you unban me :/
<Ant1jr> At least I can't think of a way
<LjL> Ant1jr: you've been given more than one chance already, however
<gnomefreak> ban evaader watch -offotpivc
<gnomefreak> -offtopic even 
<Ant1jr> I've never been banned before on ubuntu
<Ant1jr> before now
<LjL> Ant1jr: you were on -offtopic.
<LjL> gnomefreak: noted.
<gnomefreak> if i had to gues he was identified and couldnt join #ubuntu so he logged off fast :)
<Ant1jr> I was looking for you
<LjL> gnomefreak: precisely.
<gnomefreak> yep he did it too
<Ant1jr> what
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Ant1jr> what are you talking about
<Ant1jr> I havent evaded any bans
<Ant1jr> Yes I came on offtopic
<Ant1jr> but im still on there atm
<Ant1jr> I didnt quick log off
<warrior> ok grazie ancora di tutto e scusa per prima ora devo riavviare ciao!
<LjL> gnomefreak: ugh, i'm so lagged
<gnomefreak> me too
<LjL> Ant1jr: no, we weren't talking about you now
<gnomefreak> what about him in +1?
<Ant1jr> oh ok
<Ant1jr> well what about me then
<gnomefreak> Xero: where is your host mask?
<Xero> What do you mean? My cloak or my real hostmask?
<gnomefreak> @unaffiliated/xero9364
<gnomefreak> why did you change it?
<Xero> I changed it because i wanted to use the name Xero. Someone was using my nick so I ghosted them.
<gnomefreak> after stating and pasting that you couldnt join #ubuntu
<Xero> -NickServ- [Xero]  has been killed 
<gnomefreak> Xero: why both with same real name?
<Xero> What do you mean?
<Xero> Like from whois?
<gnomefreak> Xero and Xero9364 have same real name as you and same everything 
<Xero> I know.
<Xero> Xero9364 is me. Xero is the account I was supposed to be using, but someone was on it.
<gnomefreak> so the person with the cloak was not you is what you are saying?
<Xero> No. I'm saying the only reason I was even using that nick was to ghost the guy on my real one.
<gnomefreak> Xero: how did they get a hold of you ubuntu account on your pc
<Xero> I might be running 2 clients or something, but I very highly doubt it.
<gnomefreak> seeing as thats about the only way to connect using same info as you
<Xero> joining #ubuntu was me. xero9364 = xero. Some other guy was using the nick "Xero".
<Xero> I ghosted them after joining a chennel i was -supposed- to be banned in and being confused.
<Xero> s/chennel/channel
<gnomefreak> xero9364 >  Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned). Aren't I  supposed to be banned from -this- channel, not  #ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> 20:03 <        xero9364 > Oh.
<gnomefreak> was that you?
<Xero> Yes. That was me
<gnomefreak> did you not right after saying Oh changed to non cloaked user?
<Xero> I changed nicks after ghosting a person on my real one, so yes I changed cloaks.
<Xero> Accidentally, but yes.
<gnomefreak> why didnt you identify right after changing instead of joining a channel you were banned from?
<Xero> I have no idea, really.
<Tm_T> accidentally evaded ban? sure possible, but funny if true
* Tm_T has weird sense of humour
<Xero> I'm totally confused now. Either way, like I said, it's no big deal. If I'm banned I'll deal with it in a calm manner.
<Xero> Tm_T, it's true. I accidentally evaded a ban in #ubuntu-offtopic by having some guy logged in as my nick.
<LjL> Xero: a guy who had your very same hostname?
<LjL> i mean, if that guy was connecting from your own computer...
<LjL> it might have been you
<Xero> Then it was revealed that my old nick ( I didn't know this) was banned from #ubuntu probably over a month ago.
<Xero> So I'm confused.
<gnomefreak> Xero: if you have who was using your id than i will be glad to speak with this person to clear it up
<Xero> I don't have the hostname. I just ghosted them.
<LjL> well, i have his hostname, though
<LjL> and it's your hostname
<gnomefreak> its the unaffilated?
<Pici> LjL: Which?
<gnomefreak> or the ip?
<Xero> Let's not try to explain anything to me, as I am stupid. Just let me be banned and move on with your lives. 
<Tm_T> heh
<Pici> Xero: I think thats a good idea.
<gnomefreak> for him to have your cloak he would know your passwords i suggest changing them just incase
<Tm_T> I wonder why he is banned anyway
<LjL> gnomefreak, Pici, hostname ("IP").
<Xero> gnomefreak, I did change them.
<Xero> Tm_T, probably offensive language.
<Tm_T> Xero: when?
<LjL> Tm_T, lots of reasons, check the trcker..
<Pici> brb
* Tm_T sips coffee from his Ubuntu mug
<gnomefreak> ok we will come back to this and loook at it again after a while but for now im sorry as it looks this ban is good and will stand for now.
<Tm_T> LjL: I see, thats enough for me :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> I'm only curious, not going to judge anything
<Xero> gnomefreak, like I said, I'll be banned. I could really care less as long as I have -somewhere- to talk to Linux people.
<Ant1jr> I'm back
<Ant1jr> can I please be unbanned from ubuntu
<Xero> I think the whole investigation thing was pointless, as I already knew I was banned, and what for, even if by accident a ban was evaded.
<gnomefreak> Xero: do you remember why you were banned in first place?
<Xero> gnomefreak, that account, I think, was banned for offensive language over a month ago.
<Pici> fyi: 20:22:50 [freenode]  -gsp0tz(n=my@cpe-74-71-130-171.twcny.res.rr.com)- Make free cartoons & silly ecards on 
<Pici> I also got one when I joined #ubuntu
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<Pici> -gsp0tz(n=my@cpe-74-71-130-171.twcny.res.rr.com)- LOL, http://www.pici.is-a-jerk.com found on google :)
<gnomefreak> Xero: that is what im seeeing but i wanted to make sure that is why. ok we will review this ban again in 2weeks or so and we will let you know. thank you for flighing #ubuntu-air
<gnomefreak> Pici: who is that?
<Xero> No, seriously, DON'T review it.
<Pici> gnomefreak: Someone noticing people as they join/part ubuntu
<Pici> LjL took care of it.
<gnomefreak> Pici: i saw
<Pici> okay :)
<Xero> I'll just go somewhere else. Please don't make a big deal of things. I'm happy, you're happy, we're all happy. 
<gnomefreak> Xero: its not our policy to ban people and not review it.
<Tm_T> Pici: =)
<Pici> Also, I'm not a jerk :p
<gnomefreak> im online talking about why someone i dont know was banned (wonders where happy is in this)
<Tm_T> Xero: yes, we are happy when nobody is banned
<ubotu> In ubotu, kitche said: mysqlreset is To reset MySQL root password see http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<Xero> gnomefreak, okay, but you're wasting your time on me. Seriously, just keep me banned. 
<Ant1jr> Please unban me
<Ant1jr> Please
<Xero> Just to repeat myself, I'm okay with it as long as I have -somewhere- to go that I can talk to other Linux users.
<Ant1jr> Ill never troll again I swear
<gnomefreak> Ant1jr: hold on we are reviewing it as we speak
<Ant1jr> alrigh
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<LjL> Xero, ##linux, #defocus, possibly others. certainly not #ubuntu-ops ;)
<LjL> !etiquette > Ant1jr    (Ant1jr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !guidelines > Ant1jr    (Ant1jr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !coc > Ant1jr    (Ant1jr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> make very sure you've read all of that, before rejoining #ubuntu.
<Ant1jr> ok
<Ant1jr> ty
<Pici> Who is liarc?
<LjL> i don't think i have the slightest idea
<Pici> liarc: Howdy. How can we help you?
* gnomefreak dont know liarc unless that was the moron the other day wityh ubuntu sucks use archlinux?
<gnomefreak> but i dont think so
<Pici> Wasnt that earlier today?
<gnomefreak> not for me
<gnomefreak> i saw it the other day
<gnomefreak> yesterday day before something
<Pici> Completely different hostnames.
<LjL> well
<LjL> he joined one day ago, and never said anything
<LjL> and i think his channel list is almost full
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> paaah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> whatever.
<Tm_T> muhahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* Tm_T is quick'n'dirty today
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, MythbuntuGuest04 said: ubotu what is that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  ping
<nalioth> pong, effie_jayx 
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Will one of the FNode staffers PM me please?
<Cpudan80> ty
<effie_jayx> how do I set a channel to invisible... so it doesn't show on the public list of channels
* nalioth looks at the channel name
<effie_jayx> it is a non ubuntu channel by the way
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml effie_jayx 
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: +s?
<Pici> odd.
<effie_jayx> cool
<effie_jayx> Pici,  yeah ... 
<effie_jayx> windows staff?
<effie_jayx> could it be that someone was trolling in a windows channel?
<Pici> Could be, but I would have asked in #freenode, not #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> Anyway, sleeptime for me.
<effie_jayx> must have been an ubuntu user
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  I set the mode to +s and chanserv sets it back to -s
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: check your mlock
<effie_jayx> mlock?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: /msg chanserv help set mlock
<effie_jayx> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<admin8tor> please help me rejoin ubuntu, I have changed ports.
<tonyyarusso> admin8tor: all set
<admin8tor> thank you much! :)
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Gary> elkbuntu, woo, move went okay?
<elkbuntu> yeah... just waiting on broadband now
<Gary> eeek, dial up?
<elkbuntu> si
<elkbuntu> sucky as
<elkbuntu> cant even use google maps, which would be awfully handy in a new city and all
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<elkbuntu> well, you can, but half the images time out and stuff because it takes so long... and a zoom wastes like 5 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> and of course, whitepages.com.au decides to include everything within a 200k radius, and im so not going to go get a pizza from 200k away
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak>  /msg chanserv help set mlock
<gnomefreak> omg 04:59 -!- Irssi: #bash: Total of 327 nicks [321 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 6  normal] 
* nalioth checks gnomefreaks temperature
* nalioth offers gnomefreak melatonin
<gnomefreak> ;) i just cant believe the amout of ops for one channel
* rob notes that bearperson isn't one of them :)
<gnomefreak> oh and still not sure what nlock is the command /cs help set nlock doesnt work
<gnomefreak> 3 python books you would think hello world would be in one of them :(
<rob> gnomefreak, do you know any other language? If so, just read diveintopython (google for it, its free on the net). 
<mc44> print "hello world"
<mc44> ;)
<gnomefreak> rob: i have that book and yes i know alot more C than anything
<Hobbsee> it's in ubuntu, too
<gnomefreak> yep its installed by default iirc
* rob wonders what you need a hello world example for then
<gnomefreak> rob: im gonna hack it to print on /n for 10 or 15 times but being as the whole script for hello world is "print hello world" makes it a bit harder IMHO
<gnomefreak> the purpose is to show someone how defining varibles works example x = hello y = world   print x y
<gnomefreak> i know that block wont work just example
<bobsomebody> ah i didnt know this was here
<bobsomebody> curious q, i have had 2 bans from #ubuntu
<rob> print "Hello World!" would be the simplest example
<rob> or you could do:
<rob> main():
<rob>     print "hello world"
<rob> if __name__ == "__main__":
<rob>     main()
<bobsomebody> i dont DHCP, and im not a complete jackhole most of the time, just kinda curious if there is a way to tell me why i got banned at all?
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: from where?
<bobsomebody> i was banned from #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: what is your quit message? wondering if you were the user banned for that
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<bobsomebody> ummm, i dont think i have one, and its usually a family rated one
<gnomefreak> looking brb
<bobsomebody> ty
<bobsomebody> one time i think i had it commin, but that was for pasting the debian cow, i wasnt paying attention to the system carrot
<gnomefreak> im not showing a ban on you 
* bobsomebody has 5 screens
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: ah yes i think i remember that
<bobsomebody> gnomefreak, it lifted sometime in the last 48-72hrs
<bobsomebody> well that was a while ago
<bobsomebody> like a month at least, maybe 1.5mo's
<gnomefreak> the ban was lifted?
<bobsomebody> yeah, i got back in
<bobsomebody> a couple days ago i got a ban msg
<bobsomebody> said pretty much something like cannot join #ubuntu you are banned.
<bobsomebody> that was all i really got
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-lb, Merlintosh said: !Magaltavor is founder of ubuntu-lb shall you need more info look it up in Guiness book of records..
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: are you still banned in #ubuntu atm
<bobsomebody> no
<bobsomebody> im in there
<bobsomebody> helping someone with a crashed x11 :P
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-lb, Merlintosh said: !Magaltavor is founder of ubuntu-lb
<stdin> do you always use that nick or do you have another?
<gnomefreak> stdin: he was banned fro the cow but hes no longer banned 
<bobsomebody> always this nick
<gnomefreak> i remember the nick
<bobsomebody> i have registered it and many variations
<bobsomebody> like nick_ nick__ and spelling changes abrevs
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: hint next time dont ask why you were banned if the ban was lifted
<bobsomebody> well i want to know why
<bobsomebody> because i would like to avoid being a jackhole if possible
<bobsomebody> besides, i like ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: i cant find it on bantracker at all but if you pasted the cow thing in channel that is why
<bobsomebody> yeah but that one only lasted 24 hrs and i knew about it
<bobsomebody> this time i seriously wasnt here afair
<stdin> gnomefreak: that's why I asked, I can't find a ban (in place or removed) 
<bobsomebody> maybe someone masqed my ip?
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: oh dmn hold on can you please list the names you have registered
<overclucker> you wouldn't mind showing me the cow, would you?
<overclucker> hehe
<gnomefreak> overclucker: he does it in here you will get the boot
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Tm_P> mooh
<bobsomebody> overclucker, its the easter egg in apt-get line for line
<overclucker> just joking, i'm sure he would show more brains that that
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: is all you have bobsomebody_ or __ or ___
<bobsomebody> bobsomeone, bobsumone, bobsumbody, bobsumbody_, bobsumbody__, and the three variants u listed
<bobsomebody> afair
<ikonia> I know those nicks
<bobsomebody> lately i have only used bobsomebody myself
<bobsomebody> and i think bobsomebody_ signs on but never joins (dif computer) and i kill the connection
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: non of them are listed in bantracker 
<bobsomebody> hm, anything close?
<bobsomebody> bobon1100 also
<gnomefreak> i searched all names you listed none of them are pulling up a ban
<bobsomebody> (forgot the lappy)
<bobsomebody> gnomefreak, bobon1100 gives nothing?
<gnomefreak> nope, here i will have ubotu give you a few links if in doubt always check the links that are given
<gnomefreak> !coc > bobsomebody 
<gnomefreak> !rules > bobsomebody 
<bobsomebody> ok, if I get banned again I am able to return to this channel right?
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: you got 2 pms from ubotu
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: if you get banned yes come to this channel
<bobsomebody> yeah i got them
<bobsomebody> ok ty, i didnt know this chan was here
<gnomefreak> good since i cant find the bans that is next best thing
* bobsomebody looks around
<bobsomebody> nice place :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-lb, Merlintosh said: !Dell is a Leading Hardware provider that offers ubuntu as an operating system of choice on its desktops, Dell is a direct partner to businesses and consumers that delivers innovative technology and services.
<bobsomebody> ok, ty again
* bobsomebody waves bye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> guys theskorm in #ubuntu is just being a real pain, abuseive, spamming me with bot messages etc etc.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> thanks guys
<gnomefreak> anyone else scripts messed up?
<gnomefreak> i can remove anyone tells me its not a command
<stdin> works here
<jrib> can I test on you?
* gnomefreak looking for test subject atm
<gnomefreak> 08:36 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: ar :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok who was the one that did that :( trying to fix something
* Hobbsee looks around innocently
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> can i just start trying to remove random lurkers?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin_]  by ChanServ
<stdin_> you can remove me :)
<gnomefreak> ah 2 nicks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> now it works
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm maybe too long uptime?
<gnomefreak> jdong: let me know when you are ready to work ;)
<stdin> I've seen the python plugin stop working sometimes, I couldn't find a reason
<gnomefreak> stdin: ty :)
<stdin> :)
<gnomefreak> i use irssi/perl scripts
<jdong> gnomefreak: when classes are done this afternoon, I'd love to.
<gnomefreak> jdong: ok cool 
<stdin> I guess it could just be one of those random things
<gnomefreak> jdong: let me know and i can give you a bug with a complete debdiff for a backport (not sure exactly what to do with it so i figured id ping you 
<gnomefreak> stdin: my color scripts stops working at times as well
<Jucato> %login
<Tm_T> AkIntI [n=grakit_w@88.232.133.3]  in #ubuntu did msg spam me, am I only one?
<Pici> When?
<Tm_T> Pici: 1 hour 25 min ago
<Tm_T> -+5 min
<Pici> Tm_T: I didn't get anything :/
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> why me!?!
<Pici> You're so popular!
<Tm_T> :(
<gnomefreak> hes acting up again?
<gnomefreak> we unbanned him last night
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> how about permanent?
<gnomefreak> please tell me hes not acting up
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i suggested that the first time but couldnt find why i said that last night so we unbanned him but we know to log it now
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: do you still have the pm?
<Tm_T> I think I have a log
<gnomefreak> can i see what he sent you, that will determine what is done next and ill just ping ljl about it when i see him
<gnomefreak> after all that shit last night
* gnomefreak is now pissed
<Tm_T> 15:03 <AkIntI> add contact MsN >> SEra_FameLa@hotmaiL.CoM
<gnomefreak> ty
<Tm_T> thats what my awaylog has
<Tm_T> weird, looks like my autolog has gone off
<gnomefreak> that might be wrong person
<gnomefreak> that might not be him
<Pici> Hrm.  http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/04/technology/circuits/04basics.html suggests to use Automatix with Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> hes gone if he comes back let one of us know or if you can ban him if he does it again to anyone
<gnomefreak> any people wonder why NYC is messed up
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: well I was away when that happened but sure I will yell it out if it happens again
* gnomefreak wonders if my ssiter has friends in nytimes ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> There is the price: Linux is free, or nearly so.  << not entirely true at all RHLE sells for ~$80.00 in retail stores
<jdong> gnomefreak: that's a cheap RHEL license... but still, you get Redhat support with that money
<jdong> gnomefreak: and you have to admit, RHN is really sweet
<Pici> I think the article is poorly written for a NYT feature.
<jdong> being able to see a Web GUI view of update status of your entire network?
<jdong> that's awesome.
<gnomefreak> eh i never liked it i liked fedora more but that has gone to hell as well
<jdong> gnomefreak: so much of what we have we owe to Fedora/Novell's work, even if we don't like their distros we still have to value their efforts
<gnomefreak> jdong: agreed
<gnomefreak> fedora 1 or 2 was one of my first distros cant remember is suse or fedora came first for me
<jrib> automatix site seems broken anyway
<stdin> maybe they uses the automatix scrip on the site and it broke ;)
<Pici> Good.
<gnomefreak> im gonna email them on this since automatix does screw up so many systems, just have to remember sisters number
<Pici> gnomefreak: I couldnt find any contact information for the author on NYT, but I did find his website: http://pcanswer.com/about/
<gnomefreak> Pici: ty ill look but my sister should have the contact info i need
<jdong> but I agree with the fact that it's a terrible NYT article.
<jdong> gnomefreak: I make it my goal to try out every Fedora and SUSE release just to see what they have going....
<jdong> gnomefreak: I am investigating how Opensuse 10.3 can spawn grub->gdm in about 10 seconds... :)
<gnomefreak> 10 seconds? good luck ;)
<jdong> gnomefreak: I am leaning towards some sort of kernel readahead/prefetch patch. There's nothing that they do in userland that can do it.
<jdong> gnomefreak: I mean, the thing feels like an XP bootup. During the whole procedure, the disk quietly and smoothly slurps up data, never stopping, and the boot never stalls waiting for this to happen....
<jdong> the stalling part of my bootup is a DHCP request, which is seconds 7 to 10
<jdong> total silence, then as soon as that's done, BOOM X flips on and GDM is ready, no disk activity at all
<jdong> whatever they're doing, they're doing it right....
<gnomefreak> is there that many modules more than we have in kernel for it to load
<jdong> gnomefreak: the module count looks roughly identical to me....
<jdong> gnomefreak: but somehow even while modprobe is executing, their prefetcher can still continue to cache disk activity.
<jdong> that's something that we can't do
<jdong> module loading blocks userspace, so their prefetcher must be in kernel.
<gnomefreak> why cant we?
<jdong> our readahead-list implementation is in userland, blocked when hardware is probing :(
<gnomefreak> ah
<jdong> gnomefreak: currently, our readahead slurps up everything as soon as the disk mounts, stalling bootup until that happens (you probably notice that every bootup)
<gnomefreak> yep
<jdong> that's the best thing we can do now, it's faster than backgrounding the readaheader and pushing on with boot.
<jdong> keybuk was talking about a new set of kernel prefetch patches implemented as a SoC project
<gnomefreak> cool
<jdong> hopefully that puts us back on the top again :) That and whenever we actually START using upstart.
<gnomefreak> we are on top ;)
<jdong> for the average joe, startup speeds are still important. Particularly when we can't suspend/hibernate reliably on 50% or more of hardware out there...
<LjL> jdong: who is "they" whose prefetcher works outside userland?
<Pici> jdong: Have you looked at a bootchart?
<jdong> LjL: I suspect Opensuse
<jdong> Pici: lol working on it, as soon as I wrestle with its initrd thing.
<jdong> Pici: it's a new and foreign nix :)
<jdong> and I'm too distracted using apparmor to lock down Intel's stupid ipw3945d thing.
<LjL> jdong: don't be sarcastic, i wasn't there when you started talking about this :P then again, is there a reason we absolutely *have* to work in userland?
<jdong> LjL: no, there isn't. The reason we do it now is because it's simple and unintrusive
<jdong> we intend to replace it with a nice kernel-based solution developed in SoC
<jdong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticBootAndApplicationPrefetchingSpec
<jdong> spec. :)
<LjL> jdong: and application prefetching? let's see.
<jdong> LjL: apparently so :)
<gnomefreak> what is the mediubuntu?
<gnomefreak> is that the spelling?
<jdong> gnomefreak: yes
<LjL> jdong: uhm, only thing i'm dubious about is the "i'll hack something together to shuffle data on ext3". i think this is arguably *the* main issue, and should be dealt with at the core, by making ext3 provide a suitable interface
<gnomefreak> jdong: ty
<LjL> which you yesterday said is in progress
<jdong> gnomefreak: it's like debian-marillat on Ubuntu
<jdong> gnomefreak: restricted codecs, etc....
<LjL> gnomefreak: medibuntu
<gnomefreak> jdong: yep :)
<LjL> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gnomefreak> i writing to the author atm and hate to missspell things
<jdong> gnomefreak: it's my recommended place to get things like w32codecs, libdvdcss2, without automatix :)
<jdong> and Lutin rocks :)
<jdong> gnomefreak: are you pointing him to the Tech Board's analysis of automatix?
<ubotu> In ubotu, wdh said: locobot is logs are found at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/, you will need to browse for your channel though.
<gnomefreak> anyone know the old name for the canonical commericial
<gnomefreak> repos
<jdong> gnomefreak: feisty-commercial? that one?
<gnomefreak> jdong: yes
<jdong> on archive.canonical.com
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<jdong> http://archive.canonical.com/dists/
<jdong> it seems to be called "gutsy" for gutsy?
<jdong> surely enough, "gutsy/partner" contains Opera...
<LjL> http://netz.smurf.noris.de/logs/freenode/ is a 404
<LjL> hm
<LjL> !-locobot
<ubotu> locobot has no aliases - added by elkbuntu on 2006-12-04 14:09:50
<ubotu> In ubotu, wdh said: no, locobot is logs are found at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/, you will need to browse for your channel though.
<gnomefreak> jdong: it does partner is the new name for it as of gutsy
<LjL> !no locobot is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jdong> gnomefreak: ah, ok, thanks
<LjL> !no logs is <reply> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !logs | wdh
<ubotu> wdh: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<wdh> LjL, thx
<gnomefreak> ok wrote the email and blogged about the article and pasted the email i sent in the blog ;)
<gnomefreak> should be on planet sometime today :)
<Pici> Neat :)
<jdong> LjL: oh btw, speaking of readahead, I wrote up a HOWTO on readahead'ing the login sequence: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565651
<jdong> it's a tad hackish but yielded excellent results on my heavyweight startup
<jdong> (40s -> 20s in optimal conditions, 40s->30s in worst)
<Pici> Nice.
<ikonia> use in #ubuntu with the nick "cumface"
<nalioth> if it comes back with another stellar nick, we'll see
<effie_jayx> heheh
<BikOS> would like to ask about ubuntu a question, i have my bars on the desktop, they have disappered is there any way to enable them again manualy?
<mneptok> Seveas: GONG
<mneptok> BikOS: this is not a support channel. try #ubuntu
<BikOS> i am here because i was redirected when i tried to join #ubuntu because i am on a web IRC client and thus i was considered useing a proxy, and i am not
<BikOS> so forgive me
<mneptok> 12:32 CTCP VERSION reply from BikOS: CGI:IRC 0.5.9 (2006/06/06) - http://cgiirc.sf.net/
<mneptok> that CGI::IRC client is not allowed in #ubuntu. please use a different client.
<BikOS> got a link for me?
<BikOS> wait
<mneptok> what OS?
<BaKKaR> i am on ubuntu linux
<mneptok> you can use GAIM/Pidgin
<BaKKaR> i had xchat and kvirc but it won't start
<BaKKaR> i had a bad upgrade to Gutsy or Gipsy and trying to recover
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> now it works
<BaKKaR> sorry
<mneptok> there you go
<mneptok> np
* BaKKaR blushes
<BaKKaR> see ya
<BaKKaR> exit
<mneptok> salaam
<BaKKaR> salam :)
<mneptok> chokhran :)
<Pici> ookay
<Seveas> mneptok, que?
<mneptok> jebus. what timing.
<mneptok> i was just about to unping.
<LjL> jdong: problem with making login readahead standard would be... who knows if the user is going to log into gnome, kde, xfce, xfwordjce, or what?
<jdong> LjL: each session script should at least have a readahead associated to it.
<jdong> LjL: even slurping up all the data before booting the login session has a good benefit
<jdong> a precache guess is a bonus but not the only benefit :)
<LjL> jdong: yeah i'm thinking indeed of caching *before* the login begins
<jdong> LjL: that can be a gamble on multiuser systems... However, if the login session script kills existing readahead attempts before trying to login, that's easily mediated.
<jdong> the only thing you "lose" then is some battery life from extra disk activity
<LjL> jdong: i think it'd be much better if we could just put the files in a contiguous fashion on the disk, and then just login normally...
<LjL> the files should *really* be placed in the correct positions though
<jdong> LjL: agreed -- there should be some sort of system-wide profiling that both (1) migrate frequently accessed files closer to beginning of filesystem (2) Group together files on disk by statistical correlation.
<LjL> jdong: i think the latter would be much more effective than the former - though harder to achieve. as we were saying the other day: sure, the beginning of the disk can be twice as far than the end, but what does it matter, when 99% of the activity is seeks?
<jdong> LjL: once #2 falls into place, the gains of #1 will be extremely significant.
<jdong> 30% faster raw read on average? That's gonna be a big deal (tm)
<LjL> jdong: probably, yeah. but what would be the difference between *before* #2 and after? probably more like 80%
<jdong> LjL: agreed
<jdong> LjL: #2 is a lot harder to accomplish though
<jdong> LjL: and in the inner rings of a disk, even the seek times are faster....
<LjL> jdong: yes. but i think without #2, #1 is not really significant
<LjL> hm, well then
<jdong> a histogram of access counts is a LOT easier to do than statistical correlation and ordering of files :)
<LjL> jdong: doesn't 'preload' do some sort of statistical correlation?
<jdong> LjL: pretty horribly IMO :) Most of the times it is pretty far off.
<jdong> LjL: mainly because it's costly to do false-alarms.
<jdong> LjL: moving files around is a 1-time cost, preload is a cost at each execution.
<LjL> jdong: yeah, but i was thinking of the statistics it takes, not of how it acts on them
<jdong> LjL: right, it does try to do statistics.
<jdong> new process launched -> files touched
<LjL> jdong: anyway, i agree that doing all the statistics is hard if you want to do it for everything in the system
<LjL> jdong: but if you just want to stat the time between login and, say, 1 minute after login, is it still that hard?
<LjL> you basically just have to write a timestamp for each file opened - and any seeks
<jdong> LjL: once a profiling mechanism is in the kernel (like the prefetch patches SoC) it will be extremely easy.
<jdong> LjL: currently? next to impossible. Nasty calling inotify on like 1 million inodes :)
<LjL> jdong: profiling *and* online shuffling of files on ext3...
<jdong> LjL: right; both of which are already available in various patchsets
<jdong> the ext4 folks have an online defrag API already
<LjL> jdong: ext4 is quite far in the future, isn't it? is there anything that might make it into the linux trunk?
<LjL> ... before the next decade?
<jdong> LjL: well the patch works for ext3 all the same, ubuntu can merge it whenever they feel daring :)
<jdong> LjL: the thing is, we're not exactly a daring distro :)
<LjL> jdong: well if it's merged in Linux, not by Ubuntu, i think it'd be better. it's a filesystem with peope's data on it that we're talking about after all - and we're talking about moving those data around ;)
<LjL> jdong: still weren't you saying that opensuse have the profiling part in the kernel already?
<jdong> LjL: I havne't had the time to diff their kernel to find out for sure, but I am almost certain by the way the readahead touches the disk it's kernel-based
<jdong> LjL: once we massively parallel our bootup, we could just set the disk scheduler to Anticipatory, then say wait 1 second before any seek, and that'll drastically reduce seeks :)
<jdong> that's my hackishly sinful suggestion of the day.
<nalioth> we ahve unauthorized logging going on:  www.ircarc.com
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i just removed them from #ubuntu and #kubuntu 
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: who is it?
<nalioth> i've banned it for now
<nalioth> but check that site for more surprises
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: this channel is on the list too
<gnomefreak> what site?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: http://www.ircarc.com/
<gnomefreak> ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@87.118.68.59]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* nalioth is about to start klining
<gnomefreak> who is that?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: that was the unauthorized logbot
<nalioth> gnomefreak: wake up and scroll up
<Pici> ooh
<gnomefreak> oh well i cant i just got here
<gnomefreak> seems there is an awfully heavy load on my system today i cant open browser, OO.o gedit nothing :(
<gnomefreak> t logs?
<gnomefreak> am i looking at logs
<Pici>  /who 87.118.* returns quite a few.
<nalioth> we're rustling up a freight car for 'em
<tonyyarusso> is it refridgerated?
<nalioth> they're bots
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> help
<coreymon77> we are having a problem in the #kubuntu channel
<coreymon77> bit of an attitude problem with the user jMerliNz, can you hang around and keep an eye on this
<gnomefreak> nalioth: looks like it ended already
<stdin> I am watching in there coreymon77
<gnomefreak> as is me :)
<coreymon77> thanks, and you too naltioth
<nalioth> coreymon77: there are quite a few of us there
<gnomefreak> coreymon77: hes not worth it, how old is you pc? what the hell differnece does it make old pc with new hardware ;)
<coreymon77> im going to try
<coreymon77> i just may need some backup if it gets out of hand
<gnomefreak> oh boy have at it if it gets out of hand just yell :)
<gnomefreak> im scared my troll is back tooo
<coreymon77> gnomefreak: and who would that be?
<Pici> Aww.. how come you get your own troll?
<gnomefreak> cr something he was in +1 when i looked
<Pici> Ah. Crozar
<gnomefreak> Pici: hes boarderline troll i spent what hour or so with him
<gnomefreak> yes him
<gnomefreak> osmosis is there please keep eye on him
<gnomefreak> he has been known to do stupid stuff, thinking he was banned the other day from somewhere he ended up here and i dont remember after that
<gnomefreak> coreymon77: your friend is gone for a while or just rebooting?
<coreymon77> livecd
<coreymon77> gone to try using a livecd
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> 15:24 <      coreymon77 > pippo: i said pastebin! lmao what do you think they listen?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> i had to stop him
<gnomefreak> you told him to use pastebin (why did you think he would listen?)
<LjL> nalioth: ... how did you get from liarc to that site?
<gnomefreak> they never do
<gnomefreak> LjL: the users in #ubuntu and #kubuntu afaik were the site and liarc just a bot
<nalioth> LjL: a user came into ##apple and informed me that we were being logged publically
<gnomefreak> i saw you klined him again
<LjL> nalioth: hm i see
<LjL> eiarc?
<LjL> same users, or is there a lot of [[:alpha:] ] iarc?
<LjL> s/users/user/
<LjL> the latter, i'd say
<LjL>  /who *iarc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<LjL> meh let me whois them
<LjL> :P
<nalioth> if you see them, let a staffer know
<gnomefreak> oh damn i didnt notice the names are the same
<nalioth> (preferably me first)
<LjL> nalioth: sure
<gnomefreak> eiarc and/or liarch?
<gnomefreak> -h
<nalioth> they are ?_iarc  or ?iarc
<nalioth> or iarc_?
<LjL> gnomefreak: there were a lot of them, same/similar IP, just not in the channel
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> [21:28:39]  [Who]  iiarc is n=iiarc@62.141.49.57 (iiarc)
<LjL> [21:28:39]  [Who]  hiarc is n=hiarc@62.141.49.57 (hiarc)
<LjL> [21:28:39]  [Who]  liarc is n=liarc@87.118.68.59 (liarc)
<LjL> [21:28:39]  [Who]  miarc is n=miarc@87.118.68.59 (miarc)
<Pici> ljl: /who 87.118.*
<LjL> i don't know which channels they were in
<LjL> since they appear to have "gone" now =)
<Pici> Most are iarc channels
<Pici> I'll pastebin
<nalioth> LjL: they were in lots of channels: www.ircarc.com lists them
<nalioth> LjL: and they're all klined
<LjL> nalioth: so, the *iarc's *were* the ones logging
<Pici> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39564/
<LjL> Pici: weird that my own /who gave fewer results
<nalioth> LjL: and the iarc_?
<Pici> This was from 30min ago
<Pici> before the klines
<nalioth> wow.  #ubuntu-mobile
<LjL> nalioth: well, they're still the same IPs as the ones without the _
<LjL> actually, there's two IPs that i can see
<LjL> 62.141.49.57 -- none online, now
<nalioth> LjL: there were several IPs
<LjL> and 87.118.68.59 -- some 87.118.*.* are online, but they seem ok
<Pici> I didnt see any nicks from the IP of the webserver.
<LjL> nalioth: well that's the only meaningful two that my /who gave
<LjL> but i guess you'd already started weeding out
<gnomefreak> nalioth: #ubuntu-bugs
<gnomefreak> nevermind im slow
<LjL> Pici: neither did i, but the ip of the webserver is 62.141.48.57, which is not really very different from 62.141.49.57
<Pici> LjL: I only recognized the first half of the ip anyway.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> anyone know who the linux foundation is?
<gnomefreak> "This was suggested by staff from Linux Foundation. "
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/About
<gnomefreak> ty
<jdong> 16:04 < runemaste644> horray for dynamic ip adresses
<jdong> 16:04 < runemaste644> bans dont last long at all
<jdong> slow clap.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I saw a jdong ;)
<jdong> gnomefreak: whatever you need I'm kinda bored now :)
<LjL> jrib: see above, your ban in #ubuntu
<jrib> LjL: i removed his ban a while ago
<LjL> jrib: ah. bantracker doesn't mark as removed
<LjL> ah duh i was looking at the kick actually.
<LjL> nevermind.
<gnomefreak> jdong: flashplugin-nonfree backport for dapper to fix md5sums. ill give you bug that i uploaded crap to
<gnomefreak> jdong: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/147688
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147688 in flashplugin-nonfree "wrong md5sum" [Undecided,In progress]  
<gnomefreak> can you push? what should i do to get it through ect...
<jdong> gnomefreak: looks awesome, source-change backports require core-dev to sponsor into -backports
<jdong> gnomefreak: then poke an archive admin and say I apporved it
<gnomefreak> jdong: can you put that in bug that you approved it just in case you are afk
<jdong> gnomefreak: of course, doing that right now
<gnomefreak> ty sir
<gnomefreak> ok pinged crimsun
<gnomefreak> next time someone says "its just a simple print this script" im gonna hurt them :(
<gnomefreak> simple == python knowing wtf a /n is
<gnomefreak> \n is even
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: ie, you're trying to translate that to python-speak?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> python uses as i thought \n for newline or linefeed (so i thought) it errors on the \n
<gnomefreak> take it out it errors on the next line
<tonyyarusso> I'm confused
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: in python \n should be for newline/linefeed but when you use it in the code it errors on it as a syntax error
<gnomefreak> remove the \n and it doesnt give that error anymore
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: so it just needs to be escaped?
<gnomefreak> for that line yes
<gnomefreak> it want the output to loop and be on new line for each time it runs through loop
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: example http://paste.ubuntu.com/610/
<gnomefreak> now from what i understand that should print jane sees doug 5 times each on a newline
<tonyyarusso> ah
<gnomefreak> atleast separately they are shown to work in idle
<gnomefreak> but i hate idle
<gnomefreak> atleast thats what i gather should work
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: magnetron is likely to spam you with !lol reprimands.  Please dont take these personally it is his only joy in life.
<Pici> ...
<gnomefreak> whos night is it to babysit #ubuntu-offtopic?
<gnomefreak> are we allowing http://xkcd.com/ links some of them seem a bit off COC
<gnomefreak> in -offtopic
<mc44> you should ban them just because everyone already reads xkcd so people linking to it is annoying
<gnomefreak> the thought passed my mind but wanted to make sure first
<LjL> gnomefreak, there was a link right in the topic. by me. as long as it's CoC ones, i really don't see why not.
<LjL> mc44: and i don't read it. and you're annoying.
* mc44 snuggles LjL 
<LjL> you're still annoying
* Seveas snuggles LjL 
<mc44> LjL: you probably don't understand all the hard english words in it
<LjL> mc44: that was so low i couldn't bother replying until i had finished scratching my nose.
<mc44> LjL: that sounds like one of those famous italian insults I hear so much about :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, cdm10 said: layout is ALIAS keyboard
<cdm10> Did I do that ubotu command right?
<LjL> mc44: no, those cannot be said in this channel.
<cdm10> I know it doesn't really matter, but...
<LjL> !layout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about layout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<LjL> !layout is <alias> keyboard
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<cdm10> by the way, the switching layout this is bad.
<cdm10> That's only for Xubuntu, there's a GUI way to do it in Ubuntu/Kubuntu.
<LjL> ahum, yeah
<cdm10> !keyboard is To switch your keyboard layout, go to System>Preferences>Keyboard. For Xubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<cdm10> Some weirdness there: <ubotwo> Please make edit requests to ubotu rather than ubotwo, as the latter is just a backup bot.
<LjL> cdm10: i know that, nevermind it
<cdm10> and ubotu didn't interpret that as an edit request: <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cdm10> LjL: Ok.
<LjL> cdm10: ah well, that one's weird
<cdm10> LjL: Anyway, what do you think of my keyboard factoid? I'd add the Kubuntu method, but I don't know it...
<jussi01> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<LjL> !no keyboard is <reply> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System > Preferences > Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K > System Settings > Regional & Language > Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<cdm10> Great, thanks
<jussi01> !-shortcut
<ubotu> shortcut is <alias> shortcuts - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 10:44:35
<LjL> Input Actions seems wrong
<LjL> it isn't even in System Settings
<LjL> !no shortcuts is <reply> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (GNOME) or K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse (KDE). On KDE, try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<gnomefreak> ack we couldnt shorten that by say 100 lines?
<LjL> gnomefreak: *lines*?
<gnomefreak> LjL: you know what i meant
<gnomefreak> LjL: maybe by half
<LjL> ok let's just do it this way
<jussi01> lol
<gnomefreak> maybe send toa  wiki telling them how to do bleh
<LjL> !no shortcuts is <reply> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME)
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jussi01> cant we make one happen in #kubuntu* and a different one in #ubuntu*
<LjL> !no shortcuts-#kubuntu is <reply> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubotu> I know nothing about shortcuts-#kubuntu yet, LjL
<jussi01> ?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok, then...
<gnomefreak> ;)
<LjL> the obvious mistakes i made above are fixed.
<gnomefreak> long factoids getting posted in channel by people becomes long scrolls 
<LjL> uhm, except
<LjL> gnomefreak: well this sort of factoids should only be used with > really
<LjL> !shortcuts-#kubuntu is <reply> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<gnomefreak> LjL: me and you know that but the users in the channels dont 
<LjL> i get the "please don't think i'm intelligent"...
<LjL> how's the above wrong?
<gnomefreak> lol
<jussi01> lol
<LjL> gnomefreak: then lart them
<gnomefreak> the cap Keyboard
<LjL> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> it happened to me before after <reply> use lower case K and see if it does it
<LjL> uhm, i've always used uppercase though... i'll try
<LjL> !shortcuts-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<LjL> no, same
<gnomefreak> im betting it does :( and i still see it as a bug tbh
<gnomefreak> hmm
<LjL> !shortcuts-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<gnomefreak> i kept getting that with cap Ubuntu after <reply>
<LjL> !no shortcuts-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<gnomefreak> lol
<LjL> !no shortcuts-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<LjL> !shortcuts-#kubuntu
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<LjL> meh
<jussi01> maybe the !Keyboard > !keyboard
<LjL> jussi01: nope, i've also always used that kind of thing...
<gnomefreak> too long for bot to parse?
<LjL> !testfactoid-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<LjL> !testfactoid-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<LjL> !testfactoid-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at
<LjL> !testfactoid-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl.
<LjL> !testfactoid-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse.
<LjL> !testfactoid-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<gnomefreak> LjL: save self headache and ping bot master to fix bug?
<LjL> ...
<LjL> gnomefreak: one usually tries to give a detailed report of the bug ;)
<gnomefreak> LjL: you already have one
<LjL> it's either the "->" or the "&"
<LjL> !forget testfactoid-#kubuntu
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<jussi01> hmmm, weird
<LjL> !testfactoid2-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard &
<LjL> !testfactoid2-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard
<LjL> !testfactoid2-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K  System Settings  Keyboard
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> it's the "->".
<gnomefreak> its the ->
<jussi01> -> weird
<jussi01> lol
<LjL> it works when using !no, though, obviously
<jussi01> what if you take the space out... ie. K->
<LjL> !forget testfactoid2-#kubuntu
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<gnomefreak> but that shouldnt be since !no is same as !bleh
<LjL> gnomefreak: hm? i don't think it is - or what are you saying, rather?
<LjL> !testfactoid3-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System
<LjL> !testfactoid3-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K > System
<gnomefreak> LjL: the bot handles !no and !bleh is <reply> the same right?
<LjL> gnomefreak: probably not
<LjL> !testfactoid3-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K>System
<gnomefreak> im thinking !no doesnt invoke some sed script
<LjL> i still get it. it just doesn't like the >
<LjL> !testfactoid3-#kubuntu is <reply> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K<System
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<gnomefreak> maybe try it > without the space
<gnomefreak> K>System
<LjL> gnomefreak: i just did
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> bug filed
<Seveas> > and | should not be used in factoids or the redirect function has to be removed
<Seveas> choose :)
<LjL> Seveas: meh, if it works in !no, it can work straight away too :P
<LjL> and i forgot to say it works with !no in the report anyway, but i guess that doesn't matter now
<Seveas> it does
<Seveas> If it's not in the bugreport, how am I going to know it if I read the report?
<LjL> ...
<LjL> ok i'm adding it.
<Seveas> seriously, I'm not gonna read it today, maybe not ewithin a week
<LjL> Seveas: well, you just informally marked it as WONTFIX, so :P
<LjL> i mean - *NO*, i don't want the redirect function to be removed
<LjL> i could mark it as wontfix for you if you prefer :P
<Seveas> neh, I'll look at it
<Seveas> will probably disable it for !no as well :p
<LjL> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<stdin> anyone else getting spam messages from Sl0tWh0r3 or just me?
<stdin> "[23:21]   -Sl0tWh0r3- Make free cartoons & silly ecards on http://www.ComicStripGenerator.com ;)"
<stdin> and "-Sl0tWh0r3- LOL, http://www.stdin.is-a-jerk.com found on google :)" is just annoying me now (in #ubuntu)
* stdin pokes LjL
<stdin> (not the 1st time this person has done this either)
<LjL> stdin: was it you reporting the same yesterday?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> there was a ban forward to here iirc
<LjL> stdin: hm no, the one i remember i just banned straight away
<LjL> lemme grep
<LjL> ah no, it was Pici who told me the other day
<stdin> well I have reported this person before as well
<stdin> so that's probably 3 times now
<LjL> stdin: can you find the ident/host/realname for the other one?
<stdin> *looking*
<stdin> LjL: KnumbNutz (n=spaz@cpe-74-71-142-192.twcny.res.rr.com)  < was the last one I saw (Sep 29)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<LjL> stdin: always twcny.res.rr.com, but they change nicks and ident
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> you think you should set a real name ban on Sl0tWh0r3's real name ?
<LjL> stdin: no, because the real name of the other one is different. i'm trying to find out the real name of the one you gave me now
<LjL> >/whois knumbnutz
<LjL> s appunto
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<stdin> LjL: the real name was "Nerdy Geek" for KnumbNutz
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> different from the other two
<LjL> we'll just have to ban them as we catch them, i'm afraid
<stdin> well they always seem to have the same m/o, so it shouldn't be too difficult to spot them
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-05
<Tm_T> wii is ban evader xp_killer?
<Tm_T> he is
<wii> Tm_P: did you baned Mii?
<wii> who baned Mii?
<wii> >_<
<Pici> wii: Where?
<wii> kubuntu
<Tm_T> I did
<Tm_T> ban evading
<wii> why?
<wii> baned evading?
<wii> u lie
<Tm_T> no I dont believe so
<wii> it's being a week since my pc wasnt working
<Tm_T> and?
<wii> and i wasnt banned when i was garfield
<Tm_T> well you did
<Tm_T> and you are banned as xp_killer
<Tm_T> and that is what counts
<Tm_T> that ban is still on
<Tm_T> and every attempt to go around that is ban evading
<wii> Tm_T:what?u mean u baned xp_killer for more then a week?
<Tm_T> not only mean but yes
<Tm_T> and it is still valid
<wii> well i didnt know my pc was down for a good while i forgot all wa hapen here plus i had to buy a new hdd for linux and reinstall everything xp and kubuntu
<Tm_T> doesnt matter, ban is still valid, so is new ban
<wii> i dont care
<wii> it's not like i'm going to died whitought this irc thing
<Tm_T> then this issue is dealt, have a good night :)
<wii> if i was wwhitoung it for a week and can do whitough it for a year
<LjL> i said that too once about smoking
<LjL> oh, wait, i've never been a week without smoking
<LjL> i said that too once about IRC
<wii> Tm_T: if im baned why do i have privalage to speak in ubuntu?isnt that just rediculus?
<Pici> fyi, It appears that you are evading in #ubuntu as well.
<Tm_T> wii: you already said you dont care, so why you still talk about it?
<Tm_T> Pici: then do what must be done ;)
<Pici> Tm_T: psst, like I keep telling people I only have ops in -offtopic.
<Tm_T> Pici: hmh
<Tm_T> shame
<wii> Tm_T: wait if u said xp_killer was baned for a week more then a week has past
<Tm_T> wii: not for a week
<wii> how long?
<Tm_T> who knows
<Tm_T> you havent helped it yet
<wii> Tm_T: xp_killer was baned for an unknown time?
<Tm_T> wii: well we promised to talk about it again after a week
<wii> o.O
<Tm_T> I never promised to lift it just like that
<Tm_T> also, its not only up to me anymore
<xp_killer> Tm_T: it's up to who?
<Tm_T> me, you, stdin and perhaps mneptok like to review his comment too
<xp_killer> who is mneptok?
<xp_killer> i'm cool whit stdin
<LjL> is this a split personality case or what?
<Tm_T> LjL: no idea, nor care
<xp_killer> Tm_T: who is mneptok?why do it have to be up to him too?
<Tm_T> xp_killer: he (and I) have seen that you have had enough second changes, he's another op
<xp_killer> second changes???
<Tm_T> yes, you have been banned and rebanned many many times
<mneptok> xp_killer: my Patience-O-Meter fell to zero with you long ago.
<Tm_T> what, 3 or 4 ?
<mneptok> xp_killer: you misbehave, apologize, promise to stop, and then repeat the whole process again.
<mneptok> xp_killer: i'm done using my valuable tickets on this boring ride.
<xp_killer> no i did not
<xp_killer> ....
<xp_killer> can i go back to kubuntu now?
<mneptok> i will not unban you. others are welcome to make their own decisions on the matter.
<Tm_T> I will not unban you now
<Tm_T> not until stdin comment on this matter
<Tm_T> AND after whe have reviewed this issue with you
<xp_killer> now?as u mean i wont be baned forever?
<Tm_T> perhaps not
<Tm_T> I will not promise anything
<xp_killer> im here after a week to review when i was banned as xp_killer
<xp_killer> tell me fast my momy want to use the pc i have to go back to xp
<Tm_T> see you next week, thats all I will say now
<xp_killer> Tm_T: but u tell me that i had to come back in one week to review now u telling me to come back in a nother week?
<xp_killer> crazyness
<Tm_T> yes, because you evaded ban
<xp_killer> Tm_T: i did not my hdd's die on me i had to reinstall everything
<Tm_T> xp_killer: so you again had new nick, new username and all?
<Tm_T> no, I don't care now, I really need to eat
<Tm_T> ->
* xp_killer seems these ops are very board so to enjoy they self they look for excuse to banned people
<Tm_T> ...
<xp_killer> ...
<xp_killer> Tm_T: what u eating?
<xp_killer> :)
<Tm_T> human brains
<wii> o.O
<wii> anyway i'm going laters
<wii> going back to xp
<wii> :D
<gnomefreak> wii: anything else we can help you with tonight?
<wii> LjL: i said i was sory
<LjL> wii: you also kept saying nonsense such as "Miioo sowiii"
<wii> gnomefreak: and u are?
<LjL> *after* being told that the channel is busy enough
<gnomefreak> wii: removing you if you have no other reason to be here
<wii> LjL: 
<wii> no one told me it was busy
<LjL> yes they did, they told you to go to -offtopic for random nonsense, and they also did say it was busy.
<LjL> you admitted it yourself.
<wii> gnomefreak: wait i have bussness with LjL
<LjL> [02:02:30]  <scguy318> wii: if you wish to discuss off-topic matters, then please hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic, the channel is quite busy
<LjL> yeah well, it's short business though. you're banned, that's it.
<wii> LjL: i am in offtopic after i said sorry i was going in offtopic
* gnomefreak watching and will let LjL and you finish even though it seems i read this somewhere before
<LjL> wii: then what the hell was that "miio whatever"?
* gnomefreak goes to find a core-dev for now ;)
<wii> aa i touch the wrong buttons
<LjL> and hit an uppercase, then lowercase letters, then a space in a fashion that forms two words, even if not meaningful? come on.
<wii> :D for that u get a fit
<wii> ?
<wii> dont it look like i wanted to say sorry?i'm a noob in typin and my gramaire is bad
<gnomefreak> grammer?
<wii> oh i say it in french
<wii> i dont know the english word
<LjL> gnomefreak: perhaps grammar
<gnomefreak> spelling?
<gnomefreak> and stuff
<LjL> wii: ok look i don't have any time to waste. you're unbanned. join and be happy.
<mneptok> xp_killer: if you have no further business here please /part
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu
<xp_killer> lol
<gnomefreak> tell me that wasnt you
<AndrewB> eek
<ubotu> Agent_bob called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wii> who?
<wii> stdin: sleeping
<Amaranth> wow that even lagged me a little bit
<wii> lol
<nalioth> all IPs klined
<mneptok> wii: i am now permanently banning you from any *ubuntu channel on which i have ops. you seem absolutely incapable of learning to behave.
<wii> Amaranth: arent u amaroth or something?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> wii: What?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<wii> mneptok: for ever?
<wii> Amaranth: never mine
<mneptok> wii: oui
<mneptok> wii: tant pis. a toute a l'heure.
<wii> mneptok: fait come tu veux
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by mneptok
* wii was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by mneptok (a bientot!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Tm_T> :)))
<LjL> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> massive mess
<LjL> in all ubuntu channels
<nalioth> LjL: yes?
<gnomefreak> i was just in there :(
<gnomefreak> mneptok: what did he do this time?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: "fuck suck" etc
<Tm_T> as in
<gnomefreak> when was this?
<Tm_T> few moments ago in #ubuntu-offtopic 
<gnomefreak> he wasnt unbanned for 2 minutes
<gnomefreak> hes not real ummmmmm well eh
<mneptok> gnomefreak: precisely my point ;)
<Tm_T> 0317 < xp_killer> cubesi1: stop fucking chating so fast
<Tm_T> etc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL-Temp
<gnomefreak> yeah saw it
<mneptok> gnomefreak: just couldn't believe your eyes ... ? ;)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: yeah
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> it was like not really 2 minutes
<gnomefreak> you would think they would last 5 minutes atleast
<mneptok> gnomefreak: he's French.
* mneptok woggles an eyebrow
<nalioth> and a troll
<mneptok> what a great combination
<gnomefreak> damn dpkg updates and apt is just all messed up today
<LjL> i'm going to bed
<LjL> -rR'ing unless someone takes that over
<mneptok> LjL: don't wait up for me. i'm working late, sweetie.
<LjL> mneptok, trolls have a strange effect on you.
<gnomefreak> mneptok: banning wii == working late for you ;)
<AndrewB> Would it not be better to +f #kubuntu to #ubuntu-unregged  while we are +Rr ?
<mneptok> gnomefreak: i have ~3 hours left at the office, then 2-3 hours of stuff at home
<LjL> AndrewB: i've removed the +rR in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> mneptok: damn
<AndrewB> oh LjL ... I knew that! ;)
<LjL> AndrewB: i only set it briefly out of total non-understanding of what was going on - and lag
<LjL> also, i thought my alias would set +f automatically, but anyway
<LjL> (i *am* in #kubuntu-unregged)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: your boy is back hes in +1 im thining im gonna wait for him to cross but not real sure
<nalioth> AndrewB: #ubuntu stays +f #ubuntu-unregged 
<AndrewB> I know nalioth 
<LjL-Temp> nalioth, he was saying #kubuntu. i set +r there too for a minute.
<AndrewB> I didn't realise LjL had set -rR again..
<nalioth> hmm, when did #kubuntu stop running +f #ubuntu-unregged ?
<LjL> no idea
<LjL> ok and after this, so much for IRC etiquette, but i'm disabling CTCP replies
<LjL> ... assuming konversation allow that
<gnomefreak> mneptok: im gonna yell at you
<Tm_T> hahahahahaha
<jdong> is this wii guy a troll?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: can you please kline wii hes now in #ubuntu-desktop being offtopic
<jdong> he's in #uf being incoherent
<Tm_T> jdong: very annoying one
* gnomefreak getting real tired of seeeing his ass pop up in other non related channels
<gnomefreak> .win 18
<jdong> should I worry about banning him or just wait for the fireworks?
<gnomefreak> jdong: you ops in desktop?
<jdong> nope
<jdong> I only have access in #ubuntuforums :)
<gnomefreak> ah uf yes do it
<gnomefreak> hes been banned pretty much across boards
<gnomefreak> Seveas: if your up can you ban wii from -desktop
<Tm_T> ban but not kick, let him see how people talk when not trolling
<gnomefreak> Tm_T:  he was given that chance
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: true
<gnomefreak> he screwed it up within 5 minutes
<Pici> Are free k-lines usually given out to people who can't behave in any channel?
<Tm_T> Pici: I think he only needs sticker in his forehead
<gnomefreak> Pici: i asked for one since hes going to channels we are not ops in im waiting for motu or devel to get hit
<Tm_T> saying "I'm an idiot, dont listen to me"
<jdong> 21:22  * wii Mii tink jdong is anoiying.he should just shut up and leave >_<
<jdong> 21:22 -!- mode/#ubuntuforums [+o jdong]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> why set 60 bans when a kline does it
<jdong> 21:22 < wii> wait im sowiii
<Pici> jdong: I saw that :D
<jdong> :D
<jdong> ROFL
<Tm_T> jdong: and then ban?
<gnomefreak> omg i cant think of what he is
<Tm_T> jdong: come on, dont let us with excitement!
<gnomefreak> but its not nice
<jdong> there.
<jdong> 21:23 -!- wii [n=wii@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  has left  #ubuntuforums [requested by jdong: "mii tink wii is anoiying.he  should just shut up and leave >_<"] 
<jdong> :D
<Tm_T> <3
<gnomefreak> jdong: keep eyes open he will hit ever ubuntu-* out there
<mneptok> gnomefreak: he doesn't stand a *chance* in -devel
<gnomefreak> mneptok: you and colin are only 2 up
<gnomefreak> that i know of
<mneptok> gnomefreak: i'm about to take preventive measures
<gnomefreak> and hes mad at me i just dont have heart to tell him i was afk
<mneptok> as i have no more time to play "wait for the asstard"
<Tm_T> 0424 < wii> Tm_T: u suck
<Tm_T> <3
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: in -desktop
<jdong> Tm_T: aww you have a fanclub!
<Tm_T> yup
<gnomefreak> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> jdong: I'm so hot <3
<gnomefreak> screw playing around
<jdong> Tm_T: yes you are :)
<rob> sup?
<jdong> kline wii
<Tm_T> jdong: lick me! <3
<mneptok> rob: *please*
<jdong> Tm_T: lol not now honey, daddy's busy hacking apparmor :)
<mneptok> rob: mygoditburnsmakeitstop
<gnomefreak> rob: kline this son of a bitch
<jdong> mneptok: they have a lotion for that
<rob> sounds like a personal problem :P
<rob> what did he do?
<mneptok> jdong: i hate the itching, but i don't mind the swelling.
<gnomefreak> rob: wii is trolling in all channel;s
<Pici> Hes been banned from most of the main ubuntu channels and now is going after the lesser known, more serious ones.
<rob> which ones?
<gnomefreak> hes now in channels we dont have ops in
<jdong> rob: go into every #ubuntu* channel and troll
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-desktop atm
<rob> give me some
<Pici> -desktop, -bugs, -directory...
<jdong> #ubuntuforums too
<rob> I have ops in everything
<gnomefreak> weve got him from -effects #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-offtopic kubuntu-*
<Tm_T> rob: powersuit, suits you sir =)
<gnomefreak> here even
<mneptok> rob: he's been abusive enough to warrant a k: IMO
* Tm_T doesnt comment
<rob> I just need to witness some of it to cover my butt
<gnomefreak> 21:26 <             wii > u all can go to ****
<gnomefreak> 21:27 -!- Jazzva [n=sasa@cable-89-216-130-161.dynamic.sbb.co.yu]  has quit  [Remote closed the connection] 
<gnomefreak> 21:27 -!- rob [i=rob@freenode/staff/rob]  has joined #ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> want more?
<mneptok> rob: we've asked you *many* times to leave that uncovered
<rob> as many as you want
<gnomefreak> 21:24 <             wii > Tm_T: u suck
<rob> mneptok, leave what uncovered?
<gnomefreak> sa,e channel a few mintues apart
<mneptok> rob: your butt
<gnomefreak> jdong: you have #uf post?
<rob> mneptok, oh sorry :)
<jdong> pastebinning
<gnomefreak> rob: its been going on for last 4 hours or so
<gnomefreak> im sure you can pretty much scroll in here and get the logs needed
<rob> I've joined pretty much all that you guys have mentioned so far
<Tm_T> rob: I believe bans in #kubuntu* channels speaks itself (by several ops, not one)
<jdong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39614/
<jdong> rob: ^^
<jdong> notable lines pasted there :)
<rob> so his nick is currently wii?
<gnomefreak> 20:22 <             wii > mneptok: fait come tu veux  << not sure what it means
<jdong> yes
<jdong> do whatever you want?
<gnomefreak> 20:25 <            Tm_T+> 0317 < xp_killer> cubesi1: stop fucking chating so  fast
<jdong> my french sucks though :)
<jdong> 21:31 -!- wii [n=wii@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr] 
<mneptok> gnomefreak: "do as you please"
<jdong> rob: yeah he's still wii
<rob> I've not seen him say squat since I joined all those channels :)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: ah ok
<gnomefreak> and you did
<gnomefreak> rob: not 1 minute before you joined he did
<Tm_T> rob: should I provoke him a bit? =)
<mneptok> naturellement :)
<jdong> Tm_T: ROFL :)
<Tm_T> 0426 < Tm_T> wii: I love you
<Tm_T> 0426 < wii> i hate u
<Tm_T> 0426 < dobey> heh
<Tm_T> 0426 < wii> u all can go to ****
<Tm_T> see, it's soo easy
<rob> though mind you, I do have that affect on trolls usually
<mneptok> I WANT TO GO TO THE STARS! I WANT TO MEET LT. UHURA!
<jdong> rob: that hostmask will make him shut up fast....
<mneptok> *ahem* 'scuse me.
<jdong> I don't think he realized I was op
<Tm_T> all you need is love, pappadadaa, aal you need is love, love, loooooooooooveeee
<mneptok> Tm_T: i'd also like orgasms anh French fries.
<mneptok> *and
* AndrewB throws some hears at Tm_T 
<AndrewB> hearts even
<jdong> mneptok: are those two things  related?!?!
<Tm_T> AndrewB: hear hear!
<mneptok> jdong: only if you're doing it right
<Tm_T> mneptok: hard and fast?
<Tm_T> mneptok: "more salt is better"
<jdong> Tm_T: OW!
<jdong> that'd sting!
<Tm_T> who wants pepper with it?
<gnomefreak> rob: here is full log of what happened in -desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/614/
<gnomefreak> i know bits and peices dont mean much
* jdong giggles... /wii wii :)
<mneptok> please don't slash your wii-wii on-channel
<Tm_T> jdong: I did that before this all started again =)
<mneptok> #BDSM is down the hall
* jdong wonders if that's a real channel
<gnomefreak> jdong: you joining channels havent had best of records iirc
<gnomefreak> be careful
<jdong> gnomefreak: mmm? I'm always in -motu
<jdong> oh
<gnomefreak> jdong: did you get auto kline once
<rob> my god, he turned into a mute
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jdong> gnomefreak: lol, no, but I got VERY close :)
<jdong> gnomefreak: not gonna go try #bdsm anytime soon :D
<mneptok> rob: let's see if my presence changes that
<rob> heh
<gnomefreak> rob: hold on a sec. some try the if you have nothing else please leave
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Hobbsee!!!!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I do ask that :)
<Pici> sigh.. crozar is back being himself in +1
<gnomefreak> Pici: damn him
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, timbo__ said: ! what is kubuntu
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: nooo, it was my line!
<gnomefreak> tell him im too busy for a 2nd troll right now
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: sorry :)
<Tm_T> noooooooo
<gnomefreak> i didnt look in here until after i typed it
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I don't love you anymore (for a few seconds)
<gnomefreak> damnit atleast ban him in the channels we cant i going to start banning in -mozilla and anywhere else hes not yet like xubuntu
<Tm_T> haha
<Hobbsee> mneptok!!!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: would you be a love and throw me access to -motu? the ops list is distressingly short, and we've had a real charmer today.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: alas, i cannot.
<Hobbsee> i'm aware it's short, i've bitched at seveas about it before
<rob> I guess wii is off watching his cartoons after all
<Hobbsee> mneptok: join the channel first,a nd i can op you till you quit
<Hobbsee> or rob can force-add you.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: having issues with wii hostmask @AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr has been banned everywhere we can hes joining pretty much everywhere
<Hobbsee> urgh
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i'll wait for Sev. it's not urgent, so no need to have rob circumvent procedure.
<rob> whist I have the ability to I'm not part of the council, so I'd better not :)
<gnomefreak> a few peremptive bans are set
<gnomefreak> #kubuntu-devel and -desktop and -women havent been done
<gnomefreak> either has lp
<mneptok> rob: agreed, unless it's a dire emergency, which this ain't.
<rob> yup
<Hobbsee> rob: can i force you to regardless?
<Hobbsee> rob: apparently Seveas doesnt even have access - it's back to sladen
<rob> Hobbsee, you can force me to do whatever you like :)
<rob> except break freenode/ubuntu policies of cause..
* gnomefreak doesnt know who the coucil is anymore, but this is too long to be screwing witha  troll
<mneptok> Hobbsee: Riddell, too. i'll grab him when he awakes.
<Hobbsee> rob: OK, please boost my ops to 30, and i'll bug sladen when he wakes up.
<Hobbsee> this is called the "irc council and associated members hijacking"
<Hobbsee> which, afaik, is a valid ubuntu policy
<rob> Hobbsee, what channel, what for?
<gnomefreak> oh wtf hes still there
<Hobbsee> rob: #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> rob: did you leave -desktop?
<Hobbsee> rob: and because we have no ops there.
<Hobbsee> or close to none
<rob> gnomefreak, no I'm watching, but can't kline him because he smashed your Ubuntu mug (but I was tempted to)..
<gnomefreak> rob: if he didnt do it in 5+ channels i wouldnt have asked
<Hobbsee> thanks rob, you're a star
<gnomefreak> and most of us dont have ops everywhere he can go
<rob> Hobbsee, done, please make sure you run it past seveas etc
<Hobbsee> rob: will do, but it's sladen's call, he's registered the channel.
<rob> Hobbsee, okay, he will do. Seveas is the contact still iirc for Ubuntu, so he would have overruling power regardless as far as fn is concerned
<AndrewB> But are all #ubuntu-* channels not all technically owned by the group contact? [I assume seveas] 
<Hobbsee> rob: the irc council does now.  not seveas.
<Hobbsee> rob: the doco hasnt changed yet
<rob> AndrewB, yes. Hobbsee, then it would be the irc council itself.
<AndrewB> Is the IRC council all setup?
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Pici grinds his teeth in Crozar's direction
<mneptok> Pici: do you need an op to deal with him?
<Pici> mneptok: no, hes just being clueless.
<rob> it looks like he is just being teeth-gratingly dumb, rather then a troll
<Pici> He never should have installed Gutsy.
<rob> pretty much, though the big banner on the front page of ubuntu.com doesn't help there either
<Tm_T> !fr | mneptok 
<ubotu> mneptok: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* rob has no idea how to read french unfortunately
<mneptok> Tm_T: he's saying he likes me more than you or stdin, and i'm telling him you guys are my friends and pissing you off pisses me off.
<Tm_T> I see
<gnomefreak> ok my french must be really really bad
<AndrewB> mneptok: everybody does like you more ;)
<gnomefreak> i thought he said he loves Tm_T 
<gnomefreak> but could just be a bit rusty
<rob> ooh Hobbsee is on the attack..
<Hobbsee> this guy is being a git.
<mneptok> AndrewB: bribery works, dude.
<gnomefreak> where?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: are you core-dev?
<gnomefreak> i think hes gonna start up soon
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes.
<rob> Hobbsee, maybe, but filing a bug is pretty daunting for the average user, and most of them won't get the kind of answers we would when we speak to Ubuntu development circles
<mneptok> rob: see -desktop. the profanity has started.
<rob> he is probably just in over his head and knows it
<Hobbsee> rob: this guy has filed 3, and has also raised it on the u-d-d ML.  he's also asked this a couple of times previously, and got no response
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i was told i need core-dev to sponsor a backport (change in source from whats in dapper backports. if i give you bug after i watch this -desktop show can you look at it
<mneptok> rob: along with the (painfully predictable) insta-faux-regret
<gnomefreak> i told ljl he was split personality
<rob> Hobbsee, I guess he just wants it fixed then, sounds like a typical but persistent user
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: what is this core-dev issue?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: when a backported package has source changes it needs to be sponsored by core-dev and than i heard i had to poke archive admin
<gnomefreak> jdon_g already gave it his apporval
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: email me?  (and i know, nspluginviwere too)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: asac was supposed to do that iceape so i didnt bother asking him about this
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yup
* Hobbsee nods
<rob> maybe we should just kick him out of -desktop
<jdong> gnomefreak: in my experiencei t's fastest if you can flag down Colin :)
<rob> wii aka xp_killer
<jdong> gnomefreak: tollef's a good second option but he can be a bit harder to convince and sweet talk :)
<Hobbsee> oh, do you need kicking out of there too?
<Hobbsee> colin and tollef wont be awake
<gnomefreak> jdong: im not high on colins list atm i was afk and didnt tell him he asked for bug on gimp and i didnt give him one since i wasnt here and i forgot about it whaen i was here
<Hobbsee> jdong: tollef's not hard to sweet talk, if you do it right.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: dude, he understands people being afk.  he's not the gremlin you think he is.
<gnomefreak> all other channels are good so far he hasnt gone into -women yet nor LP
<jdong> Hobbsee: well you're far more charming :)
<mneptok> jdong: be sure to mention unicorns, lutefisk, and aqavit
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i know but hes working late and i didnt help it any
<Hobbsee> not this late?
<gnomefreak> plus hes working on cupsys tonight
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: he was just in hter eworking
<Hobbsee> oh, so he is still up.  that's gone thru
<gnomefreak> this is late for him (hes in UK i thought)
<jdong> gnomefreak: can this package/fix be just backported from gutsy to dapper or feisty or anything?
<gnomefreak> jdong: i did from gutsy since it was latest stable with most fixes
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: indeed.
<jdong> gnomefreak: does a no-source-change backport from Gutsy work across dapper->feisty?
<gnomefreak> could have done it from feisty as well i guess, no its still upstream differnce
<gnomefreak> 9.0.31 > 9.0.49
<gnomefreak> or whatever the numberse are
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<jdong> gnomefreak: can we backport the newest (gutsy) version to all supported Ubuntu releases?
<gnomefreak> jdong: if you want
<jdong> gnomefreak: hmm if it works I don't see the harm
<jdong> gnomefreak: though Jucato can tell you about my flashplugin curse :)
<gnomefreak> its easy enough just need a day if you want it the same as this last one
<gnomefreak> i did feistys already
<jdong> gnomefreak: All I would need for that is a build-and-install test on dapper-feisty
<gnomefreak> when the md5sum first surfaced
<jdong> gnomefreak: an approved no-source-change backport is handled a lot faster by archive admins
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Pici> edgy-backports I thought
<gnomefreak> yep we need to do edgy but again another source change
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<jdong> gnomefreak: why do we need source changes? :(
<gnomefreak> .31>.48
<gnomefreak> latest stable in gutsy is 9.0.48 and look at other versions
<gnomefreak> those are upstream set versions
<gnomefreak> that tells me source change
<gnomefreak> no sence in trying to merge newest changes into older packages unless we take everything and move it
<gnomefreak> but yes updating edgys should be it out side of dappers, the changes made shouldnt effect feistys version
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree gutsy
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gnomefreak> yep dapper and edgy if you wish i can have it ready tomorrow
<jdong> gnomefreak: wait, so what's the reason why we can't just backport gutsy's version to everything without source changes?
* rob has seen enough, finally klines wii/xp_killer
<Hobbsee> haha
<gnomefreak> jdong: becasue the upstream version is no the same
<jdong> gnomefreak: oh that blows :(
<Tm_T> rob: what, where?
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<jdong> gnomefreak: does this bug affect all releases of Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> i did feistys didnt think of edgys than
<gnomefreak> so far just dapper atm
<rob> Tm_T, various channels -alaska, -desktop, various -fr channels
<Tm_T> I see
<gnomefreak> jdong: when i get edgy chroot up tomorrow ill test and let you know
<rob> + I have all of you to vouch for him :)
<gnomefreak> go for it
<gnomefreak> jdong: i tried to get SRU for it in first place but since it was already backported decided to go with newest version to backport
<jdong> gnomefreak: I'm thinking of backporting the feisty-modified one to everything else.... so fewest source-changes possible :)
<gnomefreak> still source changes since feistys is gutsys without the nspluginwrapper fixes and friends
<gnomefreak> that was after all the fixed perminst fixed it for real this time, now i really did fix it this time crap
<gnomefreak> jdong: btw its gonna have to be done again soon
<jdong> gnomefreak: *grumble* screw you, Adobe :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> adobe started keeping the name of the package the same but upgrading it so if next release is 9.0.* than we have to do this over again in hardy
<gnomefreak> if they move to 10 im not real sure if they will keep the 9 series around or not
<gnomefreak> either way you look at it gutsy and feisty are the 2 that are up to date for most part and should be used if backporting feistys is fine for edgy and dapper if you want that instead it just shaves off a few changelog entries
<gnomefreak> maybe 6 or so
<jdong> gnomefreak: thanks for taking care of all this stuff :)
<jdong> that's really painful, Adobe
<gnomefreak> this is easy stuff
<gnomefreak> flash is about the easiest fix ive done to date and i can say it cant hurt for motu memebership if i ever stop scaring myself
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what is this debdiff against?
<gnomefreak> dappers backported one to gutsy
<Hobbsee> do you have a done source, with the debdiff already applied?
<gnomefreak> the one jdong uploaded was before md5sum mismatch issue
<gnomefreak> yes i have source packages
* gnomefreak didnt apply the diff
<gnomefreak> since it was changed already
<gnomefreak> its gutsys package built for dapper
<gnomefreak> since upstream version changed
<gnomefreak> jdong: i dont see the harm in backporting from gutsy to edgy that way dapper edgy feisty are all the same
<Hobbsee> oh, so that's dapper backport1's to current.  got it.
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> jdong: but your backports boss you tell me what you want and i will make flash happen
<jdong> gnomefreak: you can pick whichever way you pick, I'm just saying the more source-cahgne uploads you do, the more irked archive admins will be
<jdong> gnomefreak: I'm fine either way, whatever you can slip by Colin :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know but for quilty of a piece of crap package
<gnomefreak> would rather not have to revist flash ever 3 months because of an issue
<jdong> yeah :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: nyah, nyah.  you could just fix the patch, couldnt you?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yes i did that at first and i was told to backport gutsys by fuj.... it made more sense
<Hobbsee> sarah@liquified:~/current/flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1$ patch -p0 --dry-run < ../flashplugin-nonfree.debdiff
<Hobbsee> can't find file to patch at input line 4
<Hobbsee> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<Hobbsee> The text leading up to this was:
<Hobbsee> --------------------------
<Hobbsee> |diff -Nru /tmp/qMbwXq8cyz/flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1/debian/changelog /tmp/DlYW0TEMd9/flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11~dapper2/debian/changelog
<Hobbsee> |--- /tmp/qMbwXq8cyz/flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1/debian/changelog     2007-02-05 08:15:21.000000000 -0500
<Hobbsee> |+++ /tmp/DlYW0TEMd9/flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11~dapper2/debian/changelog    2007-10-03 18:59:34.000000000 -0400
<Hobbsee> --------------------------
<Hobbsee> File to patch:      
<gnomefreak> ok damn asac
<gnomefreak> wait a minute why am i seeing changelog
<Hobbsee> using -p1 is standard, but it chokes with -p0 too.
<Hobbsee> pleasefix.
<Hobbsee> bah. i t wont let me use p-1
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you know how to?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: well yeah but i think its because of mid-browser
<Hobbsee> because it's part of the diff
<Hobbsee> no, it's because you need to have flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1/debian/changelog, not the /tmp/ crap in front
<gnomefreak> can always take that part out, whatever part is failing but give me a minute 
<Hobbsee> it's relative paths, not absolute
* Hobbsee fixes
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont have tmp
<Hobbsee> that debdiff does
* gnomefreak wonders why and goes to look
<Hobbsee> probably because you didnt run debdiff from the dir above the source
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: theres /tmp/ right through it
<Hobbsee> yes, there is
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: want me to rerun it
<Hobbsee> nah, deleting it here - but please dont give me another diff like that again
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty and you got it
<Hobbsee> right, fixed.
* Hobbsee builds.
* Hobbsee uploads
<Hobbsee> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<Hobbsee>   flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11~dapper2.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee>   flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11~dapper2.tar.gz: done.
<Hobbsee>   flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11~dapper2_source.changes: done.
<Hobbsee> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Hobbsee> Not running dinstall.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty now i have to ping archive admin tomorrow than
<jdong> thanks Hobbsee  :)
* Hobbsee did a lot of /tmp and n's, and d5w's :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i will make sure you dont get that crap again
<Hobbsee> great, thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok will have edgys done tomorrow, night all and thank you Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> no problem
<gnomefreak> thank you rob or Hobbsee 
* gnomefreak just looked at server window
<Hobbsee> was me
<Hobbsee> and you're welcome.
<Tm_T> hahaha
<Tm_T> its 0617 here where I am
<gnomefreak> its 23:17
<Tm_T> I just did repair old tube radio to be my guitar amp and I ofcourse tested it
<Tm_T> so, I played out loud ofcourse
<gnomefreak> bed time == 2100
<Tm_T> hrhrhrhr
<Tm_T> I left knife on the floor
<Tm_T> and I accidentally kicked it while playing
<Tm_T> so now my toe is bleeding
<Tm_T> but I dont care because I got lovely guitar amp <3<3<3<3
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> everyone watch #kubuntu
<coreymon77> this jmerlin guy is really funny
<coreymon77> dumd as a rusted doorknob
<Madpilot> is it worth joining #k just for troll-flavoured fun?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> this is funny
<coreymon77> the guy thinks he can restart xorg without logging of kde or loosing any content from the open programs
<Jucato> coreymon77: you are not helping at all
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<gnomefreak> goodie
<Tm_T> mooh
<Jucato> woot
<Jucato> happy happy edgy users :)
<Amaranth> who the hell still uses edgy?
<tonyyarusso> well, it is still supported
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot and Burgundavia had a box running Breezy at last check.
<Amaranth> not by me :P
<Amaranth> Someone shows up using edgy I tell them to upgrade
<tonyyarusso> pretty please does someone know javascript and php?
<Amaranth> Someone shows up using feisty and complaining about compiz-related things I tell them to upgrade :)
<Madpilot> far as I know it's still running, but we don't host ubuntu.ca on it anymore. We did until a few weeks ago. :)
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: yeah, why
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: I'm looking for someone to translate http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/dist/display.js to PHP
<Amaranth> uh, ok
* Amaranth cries
<Amaranth> I have to use PHP again :P
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: wastrel just suggested http://pastie.caboo.se/103972 - could you double-check that?
<tonyyarusso> If it's right it will save you some time (maybe), otherwise, well...
<tonyyarusso> he's just guessing, btw
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: oh, i just finished :P
<tonyyarusso> hehe, ok
<Amaranth> more or less the same code
<gnomefreak> why the hell do all my debdiffs have /tmp/ in them :(
<gnomefreak> is there a way to prevent this?
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: pastebin of yours?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: http://dev.realistanew.com/countdown.php
<Amaranth> my code is it's own pastebin ;)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Amaranth> I just used the JS version and used CSS to tweak it on my site
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com <--look no annoying text
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> jdong: edgys debdiff is up on bug 80870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80870 in flashplugin-nonfree "Edgy backports Flash 9 won't complete download of Flash" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80870
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<stdin> I see wii/garfeild/xp_killer got banned again...
<Tm_T> stdin: and k-lined eventually
<stdin> lovely
<Jucato> good you too are round
<Jucato> *around*
<stdin> that's not an excuse to run off now :p
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: *two*
<Jucato> hey... I've held the fort early this morning when there was a huge amount of traffic and offtopic nonsense...
<Jucato> tonyyarusso: yeah that too :)
<Jucato> my stock of patience for the day ran out quite early so I'm off to do what I should have been doing hours ago :P
<Tm_T> Jucato: my patience ran out yesterday and I'm still here =)
<stdin> my patience ran out after being called a troll yesterday :)
<Jucato> you're *here*. wish you were *there* earlier
<Jucato> but you are one :)
<Jucato> anyway, I have something to do so... it's all yours :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: haha, I was playing guitar at that moment
* Tm_T has been deopping Jucato and stdin 
<stdin> heh, so I see
<Tm_T> stdin: bah, this plzzz is anoying me
<Tm_T> I'm off to pharmacy, keep the house up plsthx
<stdin> :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, trdracer said: all that is code to me...
<Madpilot> hehehe
<Jucato> stdin: careful of the jmerlin guy btw
<stdin> yeah, I was there last night 
<stdin> even /remove'd him once :)
* Jucato computes if last night = this morning in local time...
<Jucato> nope I didn't.. yet...
<stdin> no, I did :p
<Jucato> ah ok
<stdin> last night = ~8-9 hours ago (i think)
<Jucato> almost +m the channel earlier this morning though...
<Jucato> ah mine was about 4-5 hours ago
<stdin> well, he must have acted up a few time while I was sleeping too 
<Jucato> he did...
<stdin> wow, 1st time was actually 12 hours ago 
<Jucato> I bet it won't be the last
<stdin> complaining because k3b in gutsy wouldn't detect dis writer
<Jucato> but hey yeah I think I remember him acting up ~12 hours ago too (my last night)
<Jucato> oh well. anyway...
* stdin stretches his super cow powers in preparation
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> stdin: ask him to spend a few hours to implement what he said he could in a few hours of hacking :)
<stdin> on a side note, C++ is getting confusing for me. I'm on a part about overloading operators and it's making my head implode
* Jucato is holding off on those parts for now
<Jucato> probably next week. that's the next chapter in my book
<stdin> I'm taking a self-enforced break for a few hours before I even attempt to read any more :p
<Jucato> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<stdin> Tm_T: I commended on the "*!*n=wii@*.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr" ban in bantracker, but in case you don't read it I said "As far as I'm concerned, this ban should stand until such time we decide to review (if ever). I've had enough of this guy."
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> well he's k-lined
<Tm_T> IMHO that says it all
<Hobbsee> so what was he actualy doing?
<stdin> being the most annoying person on the planet mostly
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: except evading bans "accidentally" over and over again, violating coc, provoking people, heavy offtopicing, etc etc
<Hobbsee> i figured that much
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yay..
<stdin> continually offtopic, using "mii" instead of "me" and saying "pikachu >.<" all the damn time :p
<Tm_T> and spreading his issue to *everywhere*
<Tm_T> stdin: thats his smallest sin =)
<stdin> yeah, but it wares on ya :p
<stdin> plus (on a personal note), he just loves to start every question with "stdin:"
<Hobbsee> heh
<stdin> most annoying person ever! 
<Tm_T> stdin: no, he also hilighted me a lot
<Tm_T> stdin: not to mention directing every guy to talk to me too =)
<stdin> Tm_T: yeah, because he found out you were an op
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> he also whined ops
<Tm_T> "let me be an op!"
<Tm_T> at his early moments
<stdin> that was his 1st ban I think
<stdin> ahh, memories
<Tm_T> indeed
<stdin> the multiple ban evasion was the clincher I think, then joining every channel and complaining about his ban(s)
<stdin> oh well, if I see him in #k it's ban first and ask questions never
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'd imagine ban on sight, anywhere.
<stdin> well, I only have op in #k, so that's all I can act on :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jussi01> Hmmm, that was fun....
<Tm_T> ?
<jussi01> Tm_T: I just walked into work, where the pc was on all night... 3.18 am... #ubuntu...
<Tm_T> hummmm
<Tm_T> any #ubuntu ops awake?
* Hobbsee can be
<Madpilot> mostly
<Madpilot> Tm_T, ??
<Tm_T> wait
<Tm_T> I lost my point =)
<Tm_T> one sec
<Tm_T> "For you ST47 :) <3 w00t" was set to realname in several of last nights exploit run
<Tm_T> time to set realname ban for it?
<Tm_T> Madpilot: sounds reasonable?
<Madpilot> sure
<Madpilot> we had a bot attack run again?
<Tm_T> well 9 hours ago
<Tm_T> jussi01 reminded me
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> Madpilot: if you think it might work, please do :)
<Madpilot> if I could remember how to set a realname ban at 0220, I would
<Tm_T> heh, I cant remember it either
<Madpilot> ah, the Mad Dutchman's wonderful script can do namebans
<Tm_T> wonderbra-- I mean script
<jussi01> is it not jujst +d ?
<Tm_T> something like that
<Madpilot> hmm, is not working...
<jussi01> +d (realname ban)  	 This mode takes one parameter, a mask which is matched against the so-called "Real Name" field each client supplies, and prevents any matching clients from sending to the channel or joining it. It accepts the standard * and ? wildcards.
<jussi01> just to save you going to look it up... :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Madpilot> so /mode +d "For you ST47 :) <3 w00t"    should work
<Madpilot> let's see
<jussi01> should... :)
<Madpilot> nope. breaks on the first space
* jussi01 crosses fingers...
<Tm_T> Madpilot: ? in spaces then
<Madpilot> * #ubuntu "For?you?ST47?:)?<3?w00t" :Channel ban list is full
<Tm_T> ouch
<jussi01> hehe...
<Madpilot> I had thought we'd had #u set to unlimited ban list length - evidently not
<Madpilot> I hate doing mass-unbans like that, it spams hell out of the channel
<Tm_T> Madpilot: better than having banlist full
<jussi01> hehe... what were they? the oldest ones?
<Madpilot> some of the stuff in #u's banlist is from MAY, ffs
<Madpilot> ya, just going to the bottom of the list
<jussi01> :)
<Madpilot> there, finally got that nameban in place, and I'll stop spamming the channel now
<Madpilot> KennethP, can we help you?
<Tm_T> Madpilot: =)
<KennethP> Madpilot: No, but thanks - just arrived here out of sheer curiosity...
* KennethP will close his eyes and make a humble exit...
<Tm_T> :(
<jussi01> hmmm....
<Tm_T> hmm, #kubuntu has #ubuntu-unwrecked mode on
<stdin> that only comes in to effect when it's +i
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> but didnt notice it before
<Hobbsee> zomg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567618
<jussi01> someone want to watch out for <TheSkorm> in #ubuntu - he will be back soon i imagine...
<Jucato> stdin: what's wrong with pikachu? :(
<mc44> Hobbsee: 6. A PONY
* stdin does a thunder attack on Jucato
* Jucato is a rock type right now...
<Tm_T> ?
<Jucato> rock/ground type...
* stdin sets a water type on Jucato then
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> this is the one who bitched about me closing his bugs.
* Jucato dissolves
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: err, he appears to be one of these guys who comes from nowhere and without having a clue about things they come to tell what to do
<Tm_T> am I right?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: nah.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> how mp3 ripping is currently hard?
<jussi01> oh yeah, the famous "Sarah Hobbs is a Jerk" bug....
* Tm_T doesnt understand
<stdin> just someone who want's things done but doesn't want to do anything about it
<Tm_T> stdin: ah, almost as bad
<mc44> bug: I want Playstation 3 emulation on ubuntu
* Hobbsee replies
<stdin> reply: "STFU n00b" :p
<Hobbsee> nah...
<Tm_T> mc44: )(
* Tm_T chokes to his mesli
<Hobbsee> refresh
<Hobbsee> the last thread was better.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: LOL... you are so mean...
<Madpilot> does that bug report still exist, or was it deleted too?
<Hobbsee> about me being a jerk?
<Hobbsee> i marked it as private, in the hope that google wouldnt cache it
<Hobbsee> his others all still exist.
<Madpilot> what username? I need a laugh.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: bug 147493 and others.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147493 in ubuntu "Ardour, Jack, Password Nightmares." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147493
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/%7Erhy-deactivatedaccount/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: the sarah hobbs is a jerk bug is at http://rafb.net/p/HaR1kS80.html
* gnomefreak has someone that keeps bugging me about upgrading ardour
* Hobbsee --> dinner
<jussi01> loving how busy #kubuntu is.........
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, fun. Nice to make friends, isn't it?
* jussi01 sighs and understands gnomefreak's problem...
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: What bug number was that?
<Amaranth> Some of us still have access. :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: lovely, isnt it
<jussi01> Tm_T: Yea.....
<Tm_T> jussi01: I wonder how randomized kickbans would make it alive =)
<Madpilot> I love the title he gave bug 147494
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147494 in ubuntu "Update Manager Breaking Random Stuff" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147494
<jussi01> Tm_T: nah.... 
<jussi01> lol Madpilot
<ikonia> gnomefreak: heads up in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> i saw
<gnomefreak> ty
<Madpilot> "but for us testers, things should work more smoothly." <-- does not get the point of pre-beta releases, evidently...
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: :( if it ran smppthly why the hell would we need testers 
<gnomefreak> ask him that ;)
<Madpilot> the person in question has deleted their LP account and stalked off in a huff, so no point asking them anything...
<gnomefreak> was it a member or just another user?
* gnomefreak would hate to lose member but users eh 
<stdin> just a moaner
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> stdin: you ran off and missed all the ummmm fun
<gnomefreak> i use fun very loosly
<stdin> when?
<stdin> and where?
<gnomefreak> started about 10 hours ago and lasted a couple of hours i would say
<gnomefreak> stdin: pick a #ubuntu-* channel
<gnomefreak> stdin: remeber wii/xp_killer?
<stdin> you mean with wii
<stdin> yeah, I noticed that when I woke up
<gnomefreak> ah
<stdin> I also noted in bantracker "As far as I'm concerned, this ban should stand until such time we decide to review (if ever). I've had enough of this guy."
<stdin> because he's annoyed me for over a month, so bans and k-lines are good :p
<gnomefreak> ah didnt know you had a fan base
<gnomefreak> well after last night im with you on the if ever :)
<ikonia> sounds very interesting is wii the same persona as xp_killer
<Tm_T> it is
<gnomefreak> ikonia: crozer or whatever that guys name is, is boarderline troll so be careful what time you spend on him. his issue is either user error or gutsy bug or bad drive bad drive being first choice
<ikonia> gnomefreak he's on ignore now
<ikonia> gnomefreak I think the drive is dead due to it failing to even spin up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> hes now someone elses issue im going out for a little while before rush hour starts
<ikonia> gnomefreak laters
<gnomefreak> ikonia: until he can listen.
<gnomefreak> ill remove it maybe later today
<gnomefreak> nickren;s ban
<gnomefreak> out now ;)
<gnomefreak> both of his bans are now for 24 hours no shorter
* gnomefreak leaving now
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: bye
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: 147536
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: are you in secuirty?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: QA team
<Amaranth> Interesting, I have access to other security bugs
<Amaranth> Oh, because they're against compiz :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yes :)
* Hobbsee lists the bug reports on the forum thread
* Hobbsee watches for the impending blood bath.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: now lets see what happens :)
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> this is the problem of not being in #ubuntu all the time...
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: can you deal with it?
<mc44> Hobbsee: you know playing on the forums isn't good for your sanity :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: yeah, but this guy is...
<mc44> quite
<Hobbsee> mc44: what's your take on #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> djviper is looking to be an op - no idea if he's any good
<stdin> wow, a kick not even remove :p
<Hobbsee> he's trying to render the system unbootable.  therefore troll, therefore kickban.
<Pici> theskorm = troll
<Hobbsee> Pici: he's kickbanned :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: help deal with it, please
<Pici> Oh, too late ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Pici: you too
<stdin> sure,
<Hobbsee> no, the next group of nutters who come in
* Hobbsee wanders off again
<ikonia> looks you chaps are having fun
<LjL> service announcement, archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com (which currently point to the same canonical servers) and security.ubuntu.com are currently mostly unusable
<gnomefreak> a bit slow i would say
* gnomefreak waiting for it to time out
<LjL> gnomefreak: i think there is something aside from slowness, otherwise they wouldn't point to the same mirror
<LjL> they never did afaik
<Tm_T> Fetched 197B in 2m13s (1B/s)
<Tm_T> =)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: im not even tat slow
<gnomefreak> that*
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i still need to ping archive admin for the 2 flash uploads right?
<gnomefreak> Fetched 1794B in 59s (30B/s) see not too too slow
<gnomefreak> should be faster :)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: bit of hurry?
<stdin> Fetched 637B in 1s (490B/s) :)
<gnomefreak> not at all i stayed up all night to finish up some work slept about an hour and back here again
<gnomefreak> stdin: has a t* connection
<gnomefreak> did my troll come back?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i dunno :)
<gnomefreak> i cant believe i had 2 this morning one boarderline the other just doesnt liten worth a darn.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty for the other flash upload.
<Hobbsee> no problem
* gnomefreak learns take 30 seconds out of my day to test debdiffs before attching them
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> Pici: thinaks a lot ;) he's in the LFS support irc server now questioning coreutils pain 
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> solved
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> quick turn around from pici
<ikonia> although I'm still grumpy with pici for unloading a pain user on to me
<Pici> ikonia: :p
<ikonia> ha ha
<Pici> ikonia: As long as hes not in #ubuntu...
<ikonia> yeah thanks
<ikonia> I may return the favour by suggesting all the ones having problems try "ubuntu" 
<Pici> hehe
<LjL> Pici: ?! what the heck
<LjL> you're opped and not in the access list, what sort of new policy is that :P
<Pici> LjL: er... blame Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<LjL> oh, i always do
<Hobbsee> LjL: no one else was here, i was going afk, and they were around.
<Pici> I'll deop now if you're going to be around
<Hobbsee> and they needed ops
<LjL> Pici: i couldn't care less honestly
<LjL> Hobbsee: perhaps we could just fix the access list, though
<Hobbsee> LjL: if we had privs, then yes we could.
<Hobbsee> but i have an access of <30
<LjL> Hobbsee: we have the priv of using a hammer on the head of those who have privs
<Hobbsee> you do, yes.
<Hobbsee> although i usurped that hammer for -motu earlier
<ikonia> is that allowed in the coc ?
<LjL> ikonia: the hammer *is* the standard CoC procedure for requesting actions from people with more privileges.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: in some circmstances, yes.
* ikonia makes notes
<Hobbsee> like stabbing people is acceptable by the code of conduct, in some circumstances.
<LjL> ikonia: it's allowed by "them" to turn the hammer back on you, however.
<LjL> it's a risk you have to take :)
<ikonia> I like it
<ikonia> a gable
<ikonia> gamble
<Hobbsee> LjL: unless you are She Who Must Be Obeyed, and wields the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> in which case they're not stupid enough to try
<LjL> Hobbsee: sure, elkbuntu is entirely another issue.
<Hobbsee> hah
<LjL> (i have the mouse on the "Op/Kick" button, for the record)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Hobbsee> fracking chanserv
<LjL> i told you.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by Hobbsee
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (you suck)
<Hobbsee> i win.
<Hobbsee> damn thing always lags.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by Hobbsee
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (you suck)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i'm thinking about it.
<LjL> hm.
<LjL> yeah.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  by LjL
<Seeker`> op abuse!
<jussi01> hheheehhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> we're even :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<ikonia> Hobbsee: frack ? you a battlestart galactica fan ?
<Pici> hehe
<Hobbsee> no
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> how do you set up a ban so that they are forwarded into another channel?
<stdin> Seeker`: add !#channel to the end of a normal ban
<Hobbsee> stdin: ++
<stdin> like *!*@host.com!#channel
<Seeker`> shall I ban him ty
<Seeker`> orry
<Seeker`> gah, cant type
<Seeker`> *thanks
<Pici> I need to setup an alias for that...
* Hobbsee doesnt have that aliased :(
<stdin>  /cs kf someone :)
<stdin>  /cs kf someone #channel
<Hobbsee> -ENOXCHAT
<stdin> I know, I hate myself for using it
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  ping
<stdin> archive.ubuntu.com seems to be back up again now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> effie_jayx: pong
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  I want to find out about a freenode group subscription... I already spoke to SportChick about it and she couldn't find the application of  the group
<nalioth> effie_jayx: ok
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  shall I fill the application again?... it's been 3 months now)
<nalioth> effie_jayx: i would help if you told me the group name
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  velug
<nalioth> effie_jayx: i can only tell you it's in the queue
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  it is there then... 
<SportChick> effie_jayx: I never said I couldn't find it
<SportChick> effie_jayx: you pinged me the other night when I was sleeping - you got an automated message saying *I* was away :)
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  Hey there... I never wanted to make you feel like you wasted your time. how unconsiderate of me 
<effie_jayx> sorry 
<effie_jayx> nalioth and SportChick  thank you both
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> effie_jayx: I didn't think you were saying that :)  I just wanted to clarify that i'd never said i couldn't find the GCF - only that it was in process
<effie_jayx> all cleared then 
<effie_jayx> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* Pici headdesks
<Pici> That was dumb.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> thekookiguy is posting inappropriate urls that he says will help people
<coreymon77> in the #kubuntu channel
<coreymon77> we have told him to stop
<coreymon77> he wont
<Pici> coreymon77: call !ops
<jdong> where do his tinyurl's go?
<jdong> do I want to know?
<coreymon77> xxx
<Pici> tubgirl
<Pici> Plus I accidentally deopped myself in #ubuntu.  Thats why I *headdesk*ed earlier.
<coreymon77> stdin: thanks
<stdin> I only knew because I got a highlight when Pici put ops,
<coreymon77> oky
<stdin> if someone does that, you can use the command
<coreymon77> ill do that next tine
<Pici> Yah, thats an emergency
<coreymon77> time*
<stdin> please and thanks :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, jpatrick said: kops is Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, jpatrick or Pici
<Pici> stdin: Are you still opped in #ubuntu, can you ban that hostmask? hes in there with a different nick than the one he pasted the link with.
<Pici> ..
<jpatrick> ops, I wasn't on the list
<gnomefreak> are you an op?
<jpatrick> yeah
<gnomefreak> ok fixing
<Pici> I thought there was an ops-#kubuntu factoid.
<gnomefreak> Pici: ther eis
<stdin> there is one
<jpatrick> it's !kops no?
<Pici> stdin: yurimxpx is the nick
<gnomefreak> !ops-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Mez> !ops-#kubuntu is <sed> /Mez/Mez, jpatrick/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> grr
<gnomefreak> jpatrick: your there
<Mez> !ops-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Pici> twice now
<gnomefreak> in #kubuntu if !ops trigger is used you will get pinged
<jpatrick> right, I used the wrong one
<Mez> !ops-#kubuntu is <sed> /jpatrick, jpatrick/jpatrick/
<stdin> hmm, I'm not in there
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<coreymon77> whats the matter
<gnomefreak> !kops has kind of died since we can do per channel factoids
<coreymon77> is the guy back?
<Pici>  kops is aliased to ops 
<stdin> Pici: yurimxpxman ?
<gnomefreak> coreymon77: no
<Mez> stdin, you're not an op in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Mez: he is
<stdin> Mez: yes I am
<Pici> stdin: Hes the guy with that hostmask in #ubuntu
<Mez> oh yeah, hidden at the top
<Mez> !ops-#kubuntu is <sed> /Mez/Mez, stdin/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<stdin> I have a highlight on ! ops anyway, so I notice when it's used
<Pici> As do I.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> Pici, dare you to mute him for an hour or so :p
<LjL> stdin: that doesn't exempt you from being listed in !ops. we all hate that, but we still get it :P
<stdin> LjL: I'll just get 2 pings now :p
<LjL> stdin: and people will start saying "oooh so you're an op" (no, they never noticed before - really) and bugging you for at least a month.
<coreymon77> LjL: thats part of the job isnt it? (as far as i can tell)
<stdin> I'll just set my away message to "/msh LjL  for all your queries" :)
<LjL> coreymon77: the annoying part, yeah
<stdin> erm, /msg
<LjL> stdin: i'll just set my away message to /kick stdin then
<coreymon77> LjL: ophood is a double edged sword, you need to deal with the good along with the bad
<LjL> coreymon77: yeah, but i'm allowed to whine.
<coreymon77> LjL: make that wine! :P
<LjL> no, i prefer native applications
<coreymon77> lol
<LjL> although konversation is getting annoying i must admit
<LjL> but i won't ditch it in favor of mirc, no
<coreymon77> a bit of linux humour to lighten things up
<coreymon77> huh?
<Gary> :-)
<coreymon77> im using konv on my mac
<LjL> coreymon77: and don't you hate it sometimes?
<Gary> on a mac?
<coreymon77> and both konv and mirc on my kubuntu box
<coreymon77> Gary: yes, on a mac
<Gary> coreymon77, in osx?
<mc44> ug. You can go play with Gary in the mac corner
<ikonia> guys - bad language in ubuntu
<LjL> mc44: but it's an iMac!
<ikonia> fuck - tits etc etc
<LjL> you can go play too
<coreymon77> Gary: yes, in osx
<LjL> grrrrrrr
<ikonia> user niter is using bad language
<LjL> tmccrary
<LjL> stdin: i won't say anything. deal with him
<LjL> i'll just ban him in the end.
<LjL> i know him.
<coreymon77> Gary: its called macports + apple's x11,app
<LjL> stdin: he's insane. tell him plainly that perhaps he's on the wrong person.
<ikonia> coreymon77: sorry I keep getting your nick
<jdong> coreymon77: haha I use gtkpod on OS X :D
<coreymon77> LjL: konv on my mac, konv on my kubuntu box and a wined mirc on my kubuntu box for my bot
<coreymon77> jdong: i have 3 x11.app programs
<coreymon77> jdong: konv, gimp and freenx
<jdong> ah :)
<ikonia> stdin: what the heck is that guy on about?
<LjL> nooo
<LjL> stdin, dammit
<Gary> I find the X11 apps slow
<LjL> i wanted to *ban* him
<stdin> LjL: you still can
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<coreymon77> Gary: dual core? osx 10.4?
<LjL> stdin: not as long as there's a legitimate doubt that he might simply have confused people
<LjL> it would be a gratuitous ban
<LjL> but, i know he's a troll
<Gary> yes and yes, and not that slow, just slower
<LjL> coreymon77: you use mirc for a *bot*?
<stdin> LjL: well, I asked them what they were on about, they avoided the question :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Gary> how come niter3 did not get a kick?
<coreymon77> anyways, this is getting offtopic, lets take in into my channel, ##snowbot if we want to continue
<LjL> tmccrary, hello
<tmccrary> Hi LjL
<LjL> tmccrary: may i know what brought you to accuse stdin?
<LjL> i think i might have missed some parts
<LjL> did he use bad language?
<tmccrary> stdin was sending me some pretty graphic and strange messages of a sexual nature
<tmccrary> I told him to stop and he would not
<LjL> tmccrary: uhm, that would be bad, are you *very* sure it was stdin?
<coreymon77> LjL: you coming?
<tmccrary> yes, positive
<LjL> coreymon77: one moment
<stdin> please, provide logs
<LjL> tmccrary: yes, do provide them please
<tmccrary> hold on, one sec
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> tmccrary: if you need to make them up, you could at least try and do it a little more quickly
<LjL> tmccrary: ok, i see you have trouble with that
<LjL> so let's take it from another perspective
<LjL> is there any connection between the fact that you called !language on stdin right after ikonia had called !language on niter3?
<LjL> because it would seem like a strange coincidence to me.
<stdin> umm, I called !language on niter3
<LjL> yeah, that
<stdin> and I can provide logs on that ;)
<LjL> well, but we have those
<LjL> on the other hand, we still don't have tmccrary
<LjL> and if it takes him more than 5 minutes to produce them
<LjL> i'd have no reason to think he hasn't made them up, anyway
<LjL> so, since tmccrary has a very long history of repeated trolling
<LjL> (although, lately, he has seemed to be a good citizen of #ubuntu)
<LjL> i see no reason why he should stay in the channel and slander people.
<Pici> %btlogin
<mc44> LjL: technically, I think it's libel ;)
<LjL> mc44: i didn't say "libel"? my logs say i said "libel".
<LjL> tmccrary: anything else we can do to you?
<mc44> LjL: how odd. Mine say "sausages"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* tmccrary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (I gues snot)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stdin> snot? :p
<LjL> doh
<ikonia> don't kick him yet, I've found the logs
<LjL> ?
<ikonia> 12:03 <LjL> hi ikonia wan't to cyber
<ikonia> see I've found them ;)
<Pici> :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikonia> ;)
<PriceChild> *cringes*
<ikonia> little be of cheek 
<Pici> Howdy PriceChild 
<Gary> no one chats me up like that :'(
<ikonia> Gary: you're clearly not as pretty as me
<PriceChild> Hey pici :)
<LjL> Gary: niter wasn't kicked simply because one is usually given a warning. tmccrary, on the other hand, was just being a deliberate troll.
<ikonia> boys - you on your own on the automatix thing now
<ikonia> I'm backing off
<PriceChild> this in -offtopic?
<LjL> no, in #ubuntu of course.
<PriceChild> Ah..
<Gary> but automatix is lovely
* Gary hides
<Pici> aiiieee
<PriceChild> stdin, have you recently been given access in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Or am I just slow and its always been like that? :)
<stdin> PriceChild: erm, well hobbsee oped me a while ago
<Pici> Hobbsee opped stdin and I early this morning because no one else was around
<stdin> and I just haven't deoped
<Gary> and you are still opped, tsk tsk :p
<Pici> The trolls have really been at it today..
<PriceChild> stdin, ahhhh :)
<Amaranth> 13 days to doomsday
<jdong> omg #ubuntu flows so fast I don't see how you people can survive giving support this way :)
* jdong retreats back to his web browser
<stdin> heh, that was nearly 10 hours ago now :p
<Amaranth> jdong: read faster
<stdin> that's got to be the longest +o in #ubuntu for a long time
<jdong> Amaranth: lol
<Pici> jdong: I have all the joins and parts going to another window so its a little more bearable. (although LjL keeps saying its stupid)
<Seeker`> does anyone actually enjoy being an op in #ubuntu
<mc44> jdong: just give everyone the same answer
<Gary> Seeker`, I doubt it
<Gary> it's bad enough in -offtopic
<Gary> as they go on and on
<stdin> just ask hobbsee when she gathers the strength to return
<LjL> Seeker`: i enjoy a channel that can doesn't go totally astray. ops try to do that. in the short term, no i don't enjoy it very much
<jdong> mc44: lol I'm gonna go write a sqlite canned response selector for irssi now :D
<Gary> is she taking a sabbatical ?
<Pici> Who?
<LjL> Pici: i said it just once. well, make it twice: it's stupid :)
<PriceChild> Pici, it is stupid. :)
<stdin> Gary: probably sleeping
<Seeker`> Pici: Gary's stupid :P
<Seeker`> (sorry Gary )
<Pici> Which reminds me, I need to finish up writing my join flood detection script.
<PriceChild> jdong, imagine what it'll be like after gutsy's release :)
<Pici> s/after/on
<Seeker`> PriceChild: dont you mean the run up to...
<Seeker`> what was the peak for feisty?
<Pici> I should just make an alias now for 'No, its not released yet'
<Gary> the day before was a nightmare
<PriceChild> Seeker`, over 1600
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Like I said, 13 days to doomsday
* Seeker` wonders if it will hit 2k
<PriceChild> Seeker`, and no, i mean after :)
<PriceChild> Amaranth, ahh i see that now, true :)
<LjL> i think we should just set +i :)
<Pici> And aferwards it never really went back down.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: why is it worse after?
<Pici> Well, I mean to original levels
<Amaranth> Seeker`: People asking the same question over and over again about something in gutsy
<Pici> We'll get some dumb bug that no one noticed, but everone will ask about
<PriceChild> Seeker`, because people have installed it after seeing that its just been released.
<Amaranth> and compiz will become an official part of the things people can get help with in #ubuntu
<mc44> Amaranth: is gusrty grilbon out yet?
<Amaranth> @lart mc44
<Pici> Amaranth: Ugh, thats going to kill us
<PriceChild> oh yeah the "is it out yet?"s
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> "are we there yet?"
<Amaranth> Pici: I don't think I'll be able to keep up, you guys should start playing with it :)
<Pici> Speaking of, how are we dealing with Compiz and #ubuntu-effects?
<LjL> Amaranth: the compiz *from the official repositories
<LjL> that is :)
<LjL> Pici: Compiz from repos in #ubuntu, anything else in -effects
<LjL> that's how i'd see it
<Amaranth> Pici: #ubuntu-effects is the perfect example of why splitting support out per category is bad
<Seeker`> my compiz doesn't work at the moment - X throws a fit whenever i try to enable nvidia-glx
<Amaranth> it's more or less dead, i usually end up telling people to go to #compiz-fusion
<PriceChild> LjL, I'd prefer _all_ compositing talk, even if its from ubuntu repos in main in -effects... :/
<Amaranth> PriceChild: doesn't work
<Pici> Amaranth: Oh, I agree.  But at least with gutsy we'll get some more compiz gurus to offer support in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> Pici: Who says?
<PriceChild> Amaranth, I know :/
<LjL> PriceChild, even now we let "Desktop Effects" stay in #ubuntu
<Pici> Amaranth: I can only hope.
<Pici> Maybe I'm too optimistic
<Amaranth> I think I'm the only 'compiz guru' around :P
<LjL> good luck with gutsy then :)
<Seeker`> can I be the "compiz idiot"?
<Amaranth> Btw, I _guarantee_ you'll get lots of people complaining because compiz won't start
* LjL wanders away
<LjL> Amaranth: i'm not surprised
<Pici> IMO, and you can lart me for this, but compiz is the easy part, getting the hardware/X part to work is tough.
<Amaranth> Tell those people compiz is not supported on their hardware
<PriceChild> Amaranth, I assume that's a feature?
<PriceChild> Yeah... and just think those people should be turned to -effects
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Yeah, we have a driver whitelist, a pciid blacklist, and a whole bunch of feature checks
<Pici> PriceChild: Thats going to be a large percentage.
<LjL> so what? better for us.
<PriceChild> Pici, exactly.
<mc44> Amaranth: is there a list of whats black/whitelisted anywhere?
<Pici> Amaranth: That would be good to put in a factoid.
<Amaranth> mc44: rv350, rv450, (and the killer) gma 965
<PriceChild> Pici, I assumed so by his question.... but I don't want to be nasty until I've told him myself.
<Pici> PriceChild: Okay ;)
<Amaranth> People with an x3000 or x3100 (intel) are probably going to be rabid
<PriceChild> Just to be safe :)
<Amaranth> "it's an open source driver! why doesn't it work?!?!?"
<PriceChild> Amaranth, is that video problems on those?
<Amaranth> PriceChild: yeah
<PriceChild> as in video playback...
<PriceChild> not *all* video output from it :P
<Amaranth> If Composite is in use (means kwin compositing, xcompmgr, etc too) Xv doesn't work unless you use EXA
<Amaranth> Which is slow and actually broken due to a patch we have in the X server to work around XAA stupidness
<mc44> so what if people say I don't care about Xv, you can get past the blacklist?
<Amaranth> Yes
<Seeker`> Amaranth: What about people with an nvidia 8800?
<Amaranth> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<mc44> ah, nice
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Install nvidia-glx-new
<Seeker`> Amaranth: Done that already
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Cry? :/
<Amaranth> I dunno, I'm pretty pissed at nvidia
<mc44> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist needs a factoid :)
<Amaranth> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Seeker`> Amaranth: Done that too
<Pici> Amaranth: Perhaps we should mirror that on w.u.com for the version of compiz we are shipping
<Amaranth> time to change that one :)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: When i reboot, X fails in a big way
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf needed
<PriceChild> 8800s aren't working in gutsy? :O
<PriceChild> Seeker`, what's the error?
<Seeker`> i get the failsafe reconfigure dialog
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> they should be
<ikonia> the drivers are compatible
<Pici> Seeker`: on Gutsy?
<ikonia> I checked it myself
<Seeker`> Pici: yes
<Seeker`> trying to find the error message
<ikonia> Seeker`: what type of 8800 ? the only problem I've seen was with a bad over clocked card that was unstable, not technically incompatible
<Seeker`> XFX 8800 GTS XT 320MB i believe
<Seeker`> not overclocked it myself
<ikonia> Hmmm I've seen XFX's working
<Seeker`> when i boot with the nvidia driver enabled, it just ends up showing me the terminal you get when you press ctrl+alt+F1 three times, then loads the failsafe thing
<ikonia> what does the oxorg log show ?
<ikonia> whats the reason for the failure to start
<Seeker`> gimmie a sec, i'll try reenabling it
<Seeker2> just rebooting now
<Seeker2> no "EE" lines in Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what about the xgl log
<Seeker2> ikonia: path?
<ikonia> same path
<ikonia> xorg.99.log or something like that
<Seeker2> /var/log/Xorg.9.log?
<ikonia> thats the ticket
<Seeker2> hmm
<Seeker2> grep for "nvidia", got nothing
<ikonia> anything else ?
<Seeker2> grep for "EE", got "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<PriceChild> there'll be something wrong before that...
<ikonia> thats interesting
<PriceChild> a message about why the nvidia driver failed to load.
<ikonia> yes, something a bit higher up
<ikonia> is teh nvidia module loaded ?
<Seeker2> there are no references to nvidia in the file
<ikonia> is the nvidia module loaded ?
<Seeker2> it has 'Loadmodule "nv"' though
<ikonia> thats not the nvidia module
<Seeker2> the module is loaded
<Seeker2> if i do lsmod, i see nvidia
<ikonia> thats a good start
<ikonia> check your xorg.conf and see what driver it's trying to use, just to be certain
<Seeker2> it says Driver nvidia in xorg.conf
<ikonia> seems reasonable
<ikonia> stick the xorg and xgl logs in a pastebin then
<ikonia> lets take a look
<PriceChild> xgl logs?
<ikonia> bad choice of words
<PriceChild> xgl?
<ikonia> flxgl
<ikonia> never remember the correct name
<ikonia> always get it confused with the ati drivers
<PriceChild> ? :s
<mc44> fglrx
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> never rmember all the phrases on the desktop effects stuff
<ikonia> not my bag
<Seeker2> http://moo.cjo20.net/Xorg.0.log.upload
<Seeker2> http://moo.cjo20.net/Xorg.9.log.upload
<Seeker2> http://moo.cjo20.net/xorg.conf.upload
<ikonia> unknown chipset
<ikonia> thats surprising
<Seeker2> hmm
<ikonia> looks like it wants to use the vesa driver
<Pici> Well, thats the failsafe session on .0
<ikonia> but even thats not launching for him
<ikonia> looks like it doesn't know about the card
<ikonia> complaining that the nvidia is unknown chipset
* Seeker2 doesn't have a clue what to do
<ikonia> I'm surprised it can't see the card
<ikonia> or doesn't know about the card I should say 
<Seeker2> any suggestions?
<ikonia> looks like  bug in the driver
* Seeker2 will put his "bug reporting" hat on when he is less full of cold
<ikonia> see if one is already logged ?
<Seeker2> looking now
<Seeker2> cant see anything that matches exactly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *didn't touch anything*
<jdong> PriceChild: both hands on keyboard now!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-06
<LjL> watch drakejustice_
<tonyyarusso> LjL: did you just remove mc44 when he wasn't even around?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: as far as the rest of this IRC network knows, yeah, i guess he wasn't even around.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: erm, okay...
* tonyyarusso ponders the mysteriousness of that statement
<Pici> tonyyarusso: LjL and mc44 have that kind of relationship
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Pici was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tonyyarusso> Pici: yeah, I figured
* tonyyarusso goes back to wishing he understood PHP
<tonyyarusso> Potentially powerful systems are really inefficient when doing very simple tasks.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: like?=
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I'm trying to implement a Facebook version of the Ubuntu 7.10 Countdown thingy.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: ok, i have no idea what facebook even is, so forget i even asked.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: wow, you live in a cave, don't you?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: I side with LjL on this one
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no, i'd love to though
<UbuntuRules> Hello.
<tonyyarusso> http://www.facebook.com/, only the most-talked-about web site in the US vicinity over the last year or two.
<LjL> a cave with fiber optics connections if possible
<tonyyarusso> hehe, that would be nice
<LjL> UbuntuRules: hi, what can we do to you?
<UbuntuRules> Some ljl op is infringing on my first amendment freedom of speech rights in #ubuntu
<LjL> ahem?
<UbuntuRules> Oh, hi LjL.
<LjL> i haven't been in #ubuntu for like 3 hours
<LjL> well, not speaking at least.
* tonyyarusso has the answer to that one.
<tonyyarusso> a sec
<UbuntuRules> I got banned when I gave link http://pastebin.ca/727389 (don't click)
<LjL> aaaaaaah, you're that one.
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuRules: http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt/
<LjL> bye
<jdong> WHOA.
<UbuntuRules> ?
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuRules: You don't have first amendment rights in #ubuntu.
<jdong> UbuntuRules: why shouldn't you get banned for that?
<LjL> UbuntuRules: how come *now* you're saying "don't click"?
<LjL> and you didn't in #ubuntu?
<jdong> UbuntuRules: and who gave you first ammendment rights on someone else's network?
<UbuntuRules> Because it was humor.
<LjL> yeah, well, you know, humor depends on the beholder
<UbuntuRules> LjL: Because it got me banned before.
<LjL> i find certain things humor that you most likely don't find humor
<LjL> for instance
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<UbuntuRules> Come on. :
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@74.75.89.122]  by LjL
<LjL> i find this humor
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jdong> that is pretty funny :)
<LjL> yeah. now though, i think he should have his first what-it's-called rights back
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso thinks his blog post should be required reading for anyone who uses the phrase "free speech" in this channel.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@74.75.89.122]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jdong> that was probably the most amusing one I've seen in a while :)
<jdong> walks in..... waah ljl's being a bastard..... oh oops hi ljl!
<LjL> the fact that i'm kinda drunk probably helps
<LjL> otherwise, i'm sure i'd have made a boring review of his ban
<tonyyarusso> "don't drink and kickban"?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i'm against such prohibitionism.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
* tonyyarusso guesses you're not alone
<LjL> i hope he doesn't rejoin, i could say things i'd regret later
<LjL> well, i'm lying, i hope he rejoins
<Jucato> Tm_T, stdin: ping? I thought wii/xp_killer/Mii was banned in #kubuntu?
<Tm_T> he is
<Jucato> he's there
<LjL> Tm_T: lousy hostmask you chose
<Tm_T> LjL: I did chose nothing
<wii> wait someone helping me to install drivers for my nvidia
<LjL> Tm_T: then your client is lousy
<Tm_T> wii: no we dont wait
<LjL> wii, there's a nice tutorial at !nvidia
<wii> when he finish helping me then u can banned me
<LjL> right - *banned* you, in the past tense.
<LjL> it's already happened.
<wii> Tm_T: the tuto maid me had to reinstall my linux
<wii> Tm_T: stdin that show me the tuto
<LjL> yeah, that's a nice solution for everything, reinstalling
<Tm_T> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> Tm_T: sure. kinda disturbing being literally the first thing you see in the morning on logging in :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: exactly )(
* Tm_T is still waking up
<LjL> morning?
<wii> LjL: then when i reinstall they say i does evade the banned 
<LjL> either you have worse sleeping patterns than i have, or you are *far* away.
<LjL> wii: yeah, you were banned, you were supposed to stay banned
<LjL> you know, a ban is a ban
<wii> ah ok
<wii> for how long?
<LjL> until such time we decide to review (if ever)
<LjL> if i'm not too much mistaken
<wii> i'm in the midle of this xorg thig witch i dont understand is something goes wrong i'll have to reinstall linux again
<LjL> you don't *have* to reinstall linux. you have a backup copy of xorg.conf, at least i hope you do. you can restore that.
<LjL> VESA mode is fun to work with.
<LjL> you know, actually seeing the windows redrawing... it's interesting.
<wii> Tm_T: give me time to finish configuring this thing to restart the x server then u can banned me
<Tm_T> LjL: I woke up 0250
<LjL> ban, wii, the verb is ban. banned is the paste tense.
<Tm_T> wii: you should have thought that before gaining any bans
<wii> LjL: the last time i try to restor the xorg it wasnt working stdin was telling me how to do it
<LjL> Tm_T: i still cannot see how it can be morning *now*
<Tm_T> LjL: well it is not morning :(
<Tm_T> 0337
<LjL> Tm_T: yeah, you're one fuse ahead.
<LjL> wii, it's a cp. cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> or whatever the backup it's called.
<wii> o.O
<LjL> oh, and don't forget sudo.
<Tm_T> LjL: hmm, youre going to support here?
<LjL> Tm_T: i can't help, it's automatix.
<wii> i'm a noob how i'm i sopose to understand what u telling me?explain ass u will to a child
<wii> please
<LjL> just like typing automatix is automatix when i try to type automatix
<wii> :/
<LjL> wii: i'd tell a child to leave computers alone
<wii> it's best when we lurn from young
<LjL> that's true, but it's best when you learn by yourself
<LjL> do you think i had the interwebs on my C64? no, i didn't. i didn't know what a modem was.
<LjL> so, go disconnect your funky ethernet card and write some BASIC.
<wii> Tm_T: i forgot to save my conversation whit the person who was explaning how to install the right driver for my nv 6200.can u past my conv from when i started talking to him?
<LjL> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I had a C64 :)
* LjL sys'es 64738 tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> LjL: the "executive portable" version
<LjL> sorry, that was excessive, i should have merely poked your 53281
<LjL> oooh.
<LjL> i had the version that couldn't read cassettes properly.
<tonyyarusso> Cassettes?
<tonyyarusso> Mine had cartridges and floppies.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> tonyyarusso, go away, i'm not speaking with you.
<Tm_T> LjL: IIRC you have the power =)
<LjL> or at least, come back after saving the same program to the same tape 10 times without realizing the tape will eventually wear out.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> heh
<wii> LjL: i dont see my conv in the log
<LjL> wii: wait a little, they're not real time.
<wii> k
<LjL> Tm_T: are you muting me or what?
<Tm_T> hrhr
<wii> how long do i have to wait?
<LjL> do a favor to humanity and mute me.
<LjL> wii: an hour or so i guess
<wii> o.O
<wii> ok i'm going to watch some cartoons
<LjL> wii: if you're to be treated like a child, besides, specifically a french child, i think you should be in bed.
<LjL> for that matter.
<Tm_T> <3
<wii> that was not funny
<Tm_T> ...
<LjL> neither was that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> ok?
<LjL> hm, well, i was having fun, but if you insist
<Tm_T> I do
<Tm_T> after his k-line
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<LjL> what did he do to get klined?
<Jucato> Tm_T: you are also banning him by his ident. he can just change his iden't and he'll still come in (afaik)
<Tm_T> LjL: after collecting enough bans he started to search channels he wasnt banned yet to his troll
<Tm_T> Jucato: I know
<LjL> Jucato: hello mr obvious!
<LjL> what do you propose banning? :P
* Jucato will just shut up
* LjL should do the same
<LjL> but tm_t refuse to force him
<LjL> s/se/sed/
* Tm_T hugs LjL 
<LjL> i put 'sed' in a sed command, yay
<jdong> LjL: using sed to correct sed
<jdong> :)
<jdong> how masturbatory.
<Tm_T> jdong: well its LjL 
<jdong> Tm_T: pfft he has fiber, he doesn't need to even do that.
<jdong> I'd trade up those rights to get fiber :)
<LjL> jdong: you'd trade a public IP address?
<LjL> i can't even receive a stupid DCC transfer.
<jdong> LjL: on second thought, nah, I'm keeping my class A block :D
<LjL> and my fiber is slower than people's dsls. they say they do 20mbits.
<LjL> my fiber does 10, half duplex
<jdong> LjL: oh, I assumed it's some magical gigabit thing
<jdong> guess I'm better off maxing out my 100mbit then :)
<LjL> yeah sure. well, at least it stays online
<Amaranth> LjL: wow my cable is faster than that
<Amaranth> doesn't stay online though, my router is broken and i'm cheap
<LjL> now don't make my feel depressed.
<LjL> s/my/me/
<LjL> yeah well for that matter, while the net is reliable, the phone is crap, and so is the iptv
<LjL> which, incidentally, takes away half of the bandwidth - and i don't even watch it
<Amaranth> wow
<Amaranth> verizon?
<LjL> i do somehow feel some sort of revengeful happiness when i start downloading at 800k/s while somebody is watching tv
<LjL> Amaranth, i'm in italy, there is no verizon.
<Amaranth> heheh
<Amaranth> well you just described verizon's setup so i was confused
<LjL> it's fastweb, the only fiber provider there is here. all the others are DSL - we never had any cable
<LjL> i mean, we never had any cable for TV either
* Tm_T is happy with gprs at times
<LjL> in my block, apparently, we don't even have an antenna, given that we can watch tv better with an indoor one, than by connecting to the so called "antenna" socket.
<LjL> problem is, whenever someone opens the fridge / goes to the kitchen / a train passes, there goes tv.
<LjL> actually, i suspect birds on the balcony also break the signal.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jdong> wii in #-desktop
<jdong> 21:04 < wii> everything is a little to big
<jdong> that's... what... she... said.....
<LjL> i didn't even know there was a channel like that
<jdong> forgive me the new season of the office just started :)
<rob> that's technically evading a kline, he probably just has a dynamic ip
<LjL> yeah that he does
<LjL> i've possibly evaded a kline too once, although perhaps it was just removed
<jdong> you know, if he was willing to follow instructions and put half a braincell into it, I would actually help him at this point...
<jdong> but I get the feeling I'd just be totally wasting my time
<LjL> i'm not in the state of mind to help him really
<LjL> but i probably would
<LjL> wouldn't be the first time i help somebody even *i* had just banned
<LjL> any rate, i don't believe the folks in #ubuntu-desktop appreciate the nuisance
<LjL> he certainly does know how to find IRC channels
<rob> should I just boot him out again?
<LjL> even though he doesn't have a clue how to edit a text file
<rob> tell him to go to #ubuntu
<LjL> rob, that's your take, we only ban people from *ubuntu* channels.
<rob> -desktop is a ubuntu channel
<rob> #ubuntu* are ubuntu channels
<LjL> yeah, but i don't have access in there... but as long as he stops talking, that's not even the point
<rob> he is much more likely to get help in #ubuntu, but I'm off
<LjL> *you* should decide whether he's being a troll on the network-wide side of things
<LjL> i'm not sure he isn't banned in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<LjL> actually, i think he isn't, i was the last one who banned him but i unbanned him later.
<LjL> thing is really, one part of me still thinks he (as many others) is just a clueless user who can't really relation with people on irc
<jdong> LjL: yeah, I think.
<LjL> another part, the rational one, thinks he's a troll just like many others who sit in a channel of their own laughing about us
* jdong wonders if I should tell him to try the forums.... or if he'll just be a nuisance there.... :(
<LjL> tell him to ask in #ubuntu if you like. i'm not even gonna ban him right now if he doesn't go too far.
<jdong> LjL: I'd be interested in seeing how he takes a second life.
<LjL> he's already had at least two, one as xp_killer and one as wii, but well :)
<jdong> well... third life then :D
<jdong> give him the whole "now promise to be a good little french twit and we'll let you in again"
* jdong will be in there and attempting to help
<LjL> jdong: i'm not sure tm_t concurs, but as long as he isn't looking.
<LjL> oh wait, i just pinged him.
<jdong> 21:26 [msg(wii)]  please hold on a second...
<jdong> 21:26 [msg(wii)]  we (the ops ) are talking about letting you back into #ubuntu  to receive help....
<jdong> 21:26 [msg(wii)]  this topic is off channel iun the -desktop channel and will  not help your cause...
<jdong> 21:27 [msg(wii)]  I ask for a moment of your patience, please.
<jdong> ^^ so are we gonna let him?
<jdong> "this topic is off channel"
<jdong> wow I need sleep too...
<LjL> jdong: are you sure he *is* banned from #ubuntu?
* jdong shrugs?
<LjL> jdong: he's banned from #kubuntu, but unless he changed more IPs than i can find on the tracker, he's free to join #ubuntu
<jdong> lemme ask him if he's able to join
<jdong> I'm not looking through a list of 400+ bans :D
<LjL> neither am i... i have a search function, but that doesn't seem to find him.
<LjL> wait, he's probably banned.
<Pici> I think his ident used to be garfield
<LjL> hmm well but then again, no he isn't
<LjL> he'd be technically ban evading
<jdong> well I don't want my irrational niceness to piss off any staffers... I can just handle him over in #ubuntuforums if that's easier?
<LjL> but his current ip isn't banned as far as my drunk brain can see
<LjL> jdong, if he can join, he can join period, nobody will be pissed off
<LjL> if he *can't* join, then that's another matter, as i'm not sure i'd remove a ban set by someone else on someone like him
<jdong> well I've been unable to get a response from him in /query....
<LjL> i've just registered #kubuntu-ops, after being highlighted in #kubuntu. forwards to here.
<LjL> jdong: he joined though
<jdong> LjL: see it, I'm on it
<jdong> here it goes, wish me luck :)
<jdong> oh CRAP it's not a trivial problem either :)
* jdong continues digging his grave
<LjL> i'd say "i told you so", but then again i never told you so
<ubotu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jdong> 21:54  * wii if i i had a million dallars will will be glad to give it all away to jdong :)
<jdong> ah, and I feel redeemed :)
<Tm_T> jdong: LjL: IIRC wii is currently "ban on sight" person
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: hey you
<jdong> Tm_T: I have my nice helpful moods though ;-)
<ubotu> dystopianray called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> dystopianray called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> yeah.... should get rid of marin....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jdong> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> hiya jdong!
* Hobbsee notse that the guy got hammered before the thread got locked.
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I hope that makes you feel better :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<RoC_MasterMind> OK this "your router has a bug is annoying"
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I get it to join #ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> RoC_MasterMind: go to #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested
<RoC_MasterMind> right
<RoC_MasterMind> this *is* ubuntu ops
<thoreauputic> RoC_MasterMind: it's a security issue - you need to use a different port
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<RoC_MasterMind> I did what it said
<RoC_MasterMind> It's not a security issue, it's an annoyance issue.
<thoreauputic> RoC_MasterMind: sorry, lost track of which chan I was looking at
<RoC_MasterMind> anyway, I have irc.freenode.net/8001 listed...but obviously that's not working
<RoC_MasterMind> shouldn't it be :8001?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: have you tested RoC_MasterMind ?
<RoC_MasterMind> oh please do
<thoreauputic> nalioth: no, I don't know the method
<RoC_MasterMind> yeah I'm still here
<thoreauputic> nalioth: never had to do it...
<RoC_MasterMind>  Received a malformed DCC request from nalioth.
<RoC_MasterMind> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND WAAA....../
<RoC_MasterMind> I can't get on #ubuntu still though
<nalioth> RoC_MasterMind: patience  :)
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<RoC_MasterMind> Is there some kind of mask your adding?
<jdong> any faster, and nalioth would need a script to automatically test and unban :D
<RoC_MasterMind> ahh
<Tm_T> =)
<jdong> which would be an interesting perl endeavor
<RoC_MasterMind> alright, let me close out and come back...see if I get locked out agaijn
<RoC_MasterMind> oh noes!
<RoC_MasterMind> I'm still an Ubuntu Outsider.
<RoC_MasterMind> poor me.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: can you see where RoC_MasterMind is banned?
<RoC_MasterMind> 
<thoreauputic> RoC_MasterMind: you still can't join ?
<RoC_MasterMind> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-read-topic :Forwarding to another channel
<RoC_MasterMind> no sir
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, dasnipa said: ubotu: kevinf311 is liking boy bottoms
<thoreauputic> RoC_MasterMind: try now
<RoC_MasterMind> yay
<RoC_MasterMind> what was that?
<thoreauputic> removed your ban
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: yeees?
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: just wanted to tell you that I really liked your blog post about freedom of speech
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: oh, thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> now if only I had as much grasp on PHP as constitutional law...
<Tm_T> =)
<jdong> grr, if I want an imap server to serve mail to myself via IMAP (possibly with SSL support), what IMAP server do I want?
<jdong> I'm guessing dovecot?
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth 
<nalioth> what brought that on, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: just needed the URL for a forums thread
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3470669&postcount=1 etc
<nalioth> ubuntuforums sends my blood pressure up the wall
<nalioth> automatix does the same
<nalioth> not sure i can handle an UF post re automatix
<Tm_T> =)
<jdong> urgh, ANOTHER automatix thread?
<nalioth> that makes absolutely no sense, Hobbsee 
<nalioth> but then again, logic has never stopped the crap-o-matix team before
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh, i thought i'd just comment on the fact that it wasnt in a developer-related place.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: they probably are hearing about the fact that they cant reprot bugs if automatix is installed
<Hobbsee> unsure if they can upgrade, either
<nalioth> crapomatix is a pretty neat 'tool to dead-end your Ubuntu'
<rob> there is this microsoft shill magazine here that keeps recommending automatix despite my constant emails to the editor advising not to do so, we had a running dialog for a bit and he acknowledged how bad automatix is, but yet the very next issue they are still recommending it..
<rob> they said they were going to print the letter I sent in, didn't happen.
<Hobbsee> hm, it doesnt mention by name that they cant upgrade
<nalioth> did you tell him that as of Feisty, the functionality is built into Ubuntu, rob?
<jdong> Hobbsee: to be fair from what the guy has said so far, it sounds like good intentions.... curious how far it'll be taken.
<rob> nalioth, yes, several times.
<Hobbsee> jdong: good intentions, sure, but he's still no where near the right place :P
<nalioth> if arnieboy has any say, it'll be taken in a whole different direction
<jdong> Hobbsee: agreed, but the new *attitude* alone is worth a second look :)
<rob> nalioth, they even wrote an article on how to get codecs and things without automatix, but the issue after that they were back to recommending automatix again
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> so i figured i'd hit them with that report on it
<jdong> Hobbsee: IMO Automatix's main problem is their head developer's communication/relationship skills....
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> true
<jdong> Hobbsee: I have no idea whether or not they are "under new management" but that'd be a great step forward
<jdong> Hobbsee: until we get things like libdvdcss and w32codecs and medibuntu-unlocked ffmpeg as a part of our standard repos and have ubuntu-restricted-extras install them, there will remain the need for 3rd party repos to provide that stuff
<rob> if you are wondering who wrote the uncyclopedia article about Ubuntu, especially all the stuff bagging out automatix, that was me (not the original article, but I contributed most of the good stuff), I really dislike automatix.
<nalioth> aaahhh, i shouldn't have clicked "see full thread"
<jdong> Hobbsee: interestingly, Opensuse 10.3 provides ALL the above things 2 clicks away... Maybe we can try to do that some day
<Hobbsee> jdong: oh i know
<rob> even if automatix didn't exist, medibuntu does a much better job anyway.
<Hobbsee> jdong: they dont care what's legal and what isnt, though.
<jdong> rob: agreed, we just need a "medibuntu metapackage" sort of thing
<Hobbsee> remember, they have the MS deal and such
<jdong> Hobbsee: opensuse? I disagree.... their lawyers are QUITE anal about North American law...
<Hobbsee> jdong: then i dont know how some of their codec stuff got in
<jdong> Hobbsee: this used to be the distribution that shipped only PCM headerless WAV and OGG by default :)
<rob> jdong, yep, that would be very nice indeed
<Hobbsee> unless it's a wrapper or something
<nalioth> there are only two things i had to install on i386 gutsy that were not in the repos
<jdong> Hobbsee: it's from their "website" via a ".zyp" script
<nalioth> libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<jdong> Hobbsee: which is similar to apt-url
<nalioth> i got them both via googling and use the fancy 'click-on-the-deb' thingy to install them
<jdong> Hobbsee: but their codec buddy thing (almost functionally identical to ours) searches in the opensuse wiki for codecs, and then you click the right codec and it links the package manager to a new repo URL
<tonyyarusso> gdebi was a huge step forward, that's for sure
<jdong> Hobbsee: we can easily/legally do a very similar thing :)
<jdong> AFAIK shipping in our codec installer a script that enables Medibuntu doesn't put Ubuntu in any legal problems
<Hobbsee> jdong: ah right, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> (PHP anyone?)
<jdong> (after all, we already ship a libdvdcss2 installer script tucked away in /usr/doc!)
<Hobbsee> indeed.  adn debian *still* didnt fix tehir package, when i sent my fixing changes back.
<jdong> I'll file a wishlist bug on Medibuntu for them to override ubuntu-restricted-extras with a slightly newer version, that installs w32codecs/libdvdcss
<jdong> IMO that's a sane solution for a workaround while we get built-in codec fetchers worked out :D
<Hobbsee> jdong: eww.
<Hobbsee> OTOH, u-r-e could just enable the medibuntu repos for that, and grab the codecs there too
<Tm_T> true
<jdong> Hobbsee: that works too
<jdong> Hobbsee: though we are past the stage with Gutsy where we can actually do that....
<jdong> Hobbsee: but Medibuntu doesn't have such restrictions
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Tm_T> throw file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or whatever it was
<jdong> Hobbsee: I don't see any technical harm in in slightly incrementing ure's version number as not to break upgrades
<Hobbsee> jdong: except for the fact that i plan tomake another uplaod of it
<Hobbsee> and epoch's are evil.
<jdong> Hobbsee: that just means they'll have to increment again.... and we'll ALL be happy when Gutsy finally freezes up :)
<jdong> Hobbsee: I mean, they do the same thing with ffmpeg already
<jdong> every time Ubuntu uploads, they have to bump and rebuild
<Hobbsee> yuck.
<Hobbsee> might make sense to epoch, then.
<Hobbsee> in some cases
<jdong> Hobbsee: well the case of ffmpeg is worse in my mind than ure.... if Medibuntu URE gets upgraded to Gutsy URE, it'll simply cause the extra codecs to show up in the autoremove list....
<jdong> Hobbsee: while if medibuntu ffmpeg goes to official ffmpeg, the ffmpeg command will lose several encoders
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
* nalioth compiles his own mplayer
<jdong> Hobbsee: bottom line, when Gutsy releases all of this should be a nonissue, barring security updates
* jdong files evil bug 149721 and waits for the fireworks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149721 in medibuntu "Override ubuntu-restricted-extras with a newer version, installing more codecs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149721
<Tm_T> nalioth: I compile my own xinelibs =)
<jdong> Tm_T: well... I try to apparmor anything that moves or breathes.
<jdong> rofl :)
* nalioth doesn't use xine
<Tm_T> nalioth: I do, for Amarok and Kaffeine (dvb)
<Hobbsee> haha
* jdong watches his system cry syncing 20,000 e-mails from gmail
<jdong> wow... these old e-mails are quite nostalgia-inducing....
* jdong looks away
<Amaranth> @btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<stdin> wow, I didn't expect to still be +o in #ubuntu  
<ikonia> flattering
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<nickren> hey
<nickren> unban me
<nickren> hello
<stdin> why were you banned?
<nickren> apperently the general ubuntu support is limited to some topic that i can't understand
<nickren> some gnomefreak did it
<nickren> although that kinda defuncts the word general
<nickren> I mean i can just release my ip from my router and then reconnect as a new IP but it seems stupid i should have to do that
<nickren> so can you unban me
<nickren> from two channels
<stdin> you were offtopic and abusing the operators. did you not expect a ban?
<nickren> the channel is #ubuntu , how am i offtopic, anything relating to ubuntu should be acceptable, damn man we work on computer but we are not computers ourselves.
<nickren> why does a few lines in an irc at 4:30 am thats offtopic mean a ban anyway
<stdin> it may have been 4:30am for you, but others are in different timezones
<nickren> so no, I do not expect to get banned, i guess i go to channels with a little less iron fist on the chat.
<stdin> in any case, you'll have to wait until gnomefreak is around 
<nickren> true it they are but that chat was dead anyway
<nickren> what did a few questions about XGL in the official ubuntu chat warrant a part from the channel and then a ban
<nickren> why is that
<nickren> your an op
<stdin> because the ban wasn't set by me
<ikonia> nickren: just hang around gor gnomefreek, you where banned yesterday where you not
<nickren> yes
<ikonia> your called people offensive names
<ikonia> it wasn't off-topic it was because you where rude and offensive
<nickren> i called him a...................what was it, it  was fitting
<ikonia> it wasn't fitting, it was rude, offesnive and bad language and uncalled for
<nickren> now i wasn't rude until he parted me from the channel
<ikonia> he spoke to you politly 
<ikonia> you abused him
<nickren> i abused him, if words throw stones then humanity is truly lost
<ikonia> yes, offesnive language is abuse
<stdin> there are rules and guidelines in all ubuntu channels, you should review them
<stdin> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> if you can't speak to someone without using offensive language and name calling - then you are truly lost, not humanity.
<nickren> i can as long as they have little respect
<ikonia> he spoke to you politly and you kept going on off topic so he kicked you 
<ikonia> then you came back abusive
<nickren> whatever, forget it, i'l  grab a new ip later and until then i will use da wiki's 
<ikonia> poor
<stdin> +1 ops should watch ChildX in there, he's just got banned from #ubuntu
<stdin> nvm, he left
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<stdin> woot, 24 hours of oppage :)
<Seeker`> :O
<stdin> in #ubuntu 
<jrib> why?
<jpatrick> aren't you suppose to deop after a period of time?
<stdin> see, if I deop, I can't re-op
<jrib> oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<AndrewB> stdin: why not?
<stdin> AndrewB: not on the access list
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heads up on dsl244-251.lj1.volja.net
<Hobbsee> (childx)
<joejaxx> is there anyway to stop certain people from spamming my pm with ubotu pms?
<joejaxx> actually i guess i could just ignore ubotu all together
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: bot admisn can force ubotu to ignore certain people
<ubotu> In ubotu, jokoon said: what is gksudo
<jpatrick> common quesiton for newbies..
<ubotu> In ubotu, jdong said: jdong is 1n ur ub0tu sp@mming ur fact0ids
<joejaxx> lol jdong 
<Hobbsee> haha
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> !jdong | jdong 
<ubotu> jdong: jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<joejaxx> Lol @ that
<joejaxx> oh right speaking of which time for the daily Uploader update
<Hobbsee> even mid-kernel update?
<Hobbsee> would have been nice for slangasek to get it all out earlier, but i shoved him when i saw him
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> well i will keep running this until the indefinite freeze
<jdong> hmm, evolution doesnt' seem to scale up to 35,000 e-mails all that happily.
<joejaxx> then i will create one for hardy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> all updated
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> we should make a factoid about the kernel updates
<Hobbsee> seeing as apparently, no one's heard of them before
<jrib> kernel?  like popcorn?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> jrib: find me some words please
<Hobbsee> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Hobbsee> !kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  The kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  This is normal
<ubotu> But kernel already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !no kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  The kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary 
<Hobbsee> versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> !stages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !stages is <reply> The Ubuntu Kernel  gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !no kernel is  the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !no kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Hobbsee> !no stages is <reply> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<jrib> "Also see !stages" in !kernel?
<Hobbsee> that's a good idea
<Hobbsee> is kevlarsoul on the banlist?  nick looks familiar
<Hobbsee> !no kernel is  the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stags
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !no kernel is  the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Hobbsee> would help if i could spell.
<Hobbsee> !no kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Pumpernickel> o_o
<stdin> ChildX was banned in #ubuntu earlier today, now he's back with a different IP
<stdin> he'll probably start swearing to get attention again soon
<LjL> if only i could access the tracker
<stdin> you can't ?
<LjL> done it now
<LjL> it always takes a *few* attempts
<stdin> ah
<LjL> stdin: i see he's already been banned *twice*, once by you and once by hobbsee
<LjL> and once in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> i'd say he can just be banned again without waiting
<stdin> ban on '*!n=ChildX@dsl*251.lj1.volja.net' do you think?
<LjL> i think "childx" alone is an uncommon enough ident.
<stdin> well, that should work too :)
* stdin always overcomplicates things
<LjL> stdin, with three-letters idents and such things, you'd be right. it already happened that the wrong people got banned by that.
<LjL> but childx... i believe it should be fine.
<stdin> yeah, I get it now :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> stdin: are we repelling boarders?
<stdin> huh?
<nalioth> you are opped in #ubuntu 
<stdin> hmm, still
<Seeker`> stdin: how long now?
<stdin> I just haven't deoped 
<stdin> Seeker`: verry
<Seeker`> :P
<stdin> ~30 hours now
<ubot3> Factoid 30 hours now not found
<nalioth> is there something here i'm not aware of?
<stdin> if the #u ops want me to deop let me know (or you can deop me too)
<stdin> nalioth: was oped a while ago (long while) by hobbsee because she needed help
<nalioth> when not using the P0wah, please deop
<stdin> nalioth: I would, but not on the access list, but if you all are about I will
<Seeker`> nalioth: I think the point is that he isn't on the Access list so can't reop himself
<nalioth> stdin: /deop stdin works great
<nalioth> Seeker`: if we need extra hands, we can op anyone we like, at need
<ubotu> ButtonLover called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> hah, appropriate nick.
<Seeker`> hmm, i doubt !proxy will change if he keeps on doing it
<Seeker`> s/he/Level15
<stdin> keep a lookout for minisrule192 in other channels too, just did that "joke" in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, pietro10 said: ubotu is a bot, don't think he is real
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-07
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<catfacts> Ugh why do i keep getting kicked from #ubuntu
<catfacts> this is the second time
<LjL> catfacts: have you followed those instructions carefully?
<catfacts> about adding the :8000 or something
<catfacts> or 6667
<catfacts> yea thats it
<catfacts> no it is 8001
<catfacts> im confused
<LjL> erm... it's explained quite in detail. yes, it's 8001.
<stdin> 6667 is the default setting, you want to change it to 8001
<catfacts> i have three servers in Freenode
<LjL> why? irc.freenode.net load balances.
<catfacts> irc.freenode.net/8001 | irc.ubuntu.com/8001 | irc.freenode.net
<catfacts> irc hates me :(
<LjL> [03:14:14]  <csc`> you terminated my connection via a invalid packet
<LjL> [03:14:16]  <LjL> now anyway, i'm not liking this discussion.
<LjL> [03:14:24]  <LjL> either continue it in #ubuntu-ops, or don't continue it at all.
<catfacts> ?
<LjL> catfacts: nevermind.
<LjL> catfacts: do you think you're connected to the right port now? when you are, poke me and i'll test you.
<catfacts> LjL yea
<LjL> nope
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> catfacts: nope, didn't quite work.
<catfacts> hmm
<LjL> catfacts: try explicitely disconnecting and reconnecting.
<catfacts> ok
<catfacts>  Looking up irc.ubuntu.com..
<catfacts>  Connecting to chat.freenode.net (204.11.244.21) port 6667..
<catfacts>  Connected. Now logging in..
<catfacts> that is what i get
<csc`> nalioth: get it over with please =\
<nalioth> csc`: get it over what?
<csc`> the stupid ctcp test
<nalioth> csc`: i will test you now.
* csc` giggles as that sounds like something from star wars
<nalioth> thank you csc`, for your patience.  YOu may rejoin #ubuntu now
<csc`> No problem
* csc` wonders where the CTCP warning went 
<stdin> wow, what a lovely warm person that was </sarcasm>
<LjL> stdin: we argued in PM.
<LjL> catfacts, "port 6667" is definitely not what you should get.
<stdin> yeah, I saw the bit you posted
<nalioth> stdin: #freenode saw csc` as well
<LjL> stdin: i could post the rest.
<LjL> i don't much mind about posting private queries, as long as they're with obnoxious people.
<stdin> well, tbh, I got nothing better to do right now :)
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39814/ here have fun
<stdin> heh, some people must be born grumpy :p
<LjL> and he's not the first i've med in -read-topic
<LjL> next time i'll just be outright rude to them as they are to us.
<stdin> maybe we should put "remember, ops have feelings too" in the channel topic :p
<LjL> well, i can be rude, but i don't like to lie
<nalioth> i don't even talk in -read-topic
<nalioth> eventually, they WILL read the topic and come here
<LjL> i'm going to bed
<stdin> what, people actually read the topic?? what magic powers does that channel have?
<LjL> but beware of malv1 in -offtopic
<LjL> he's an old friend of mine
<LjL> (yeah, it *is* the same malv that shows up on the tracker for 2006)
<stdin> night LjL
<catfacts> oh well
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> ban list is full
<nalioth> so clear out old ones
<stdin> again?
<Amaranth> I dunno which ones should stay around
<stdin> start from the oldest I guess
<Amaranth> That doens't help much
<Amaranth> We do have people permbanned from a long time ago
* Amaranth kicks IRC
<Amaranth> stupid thing should have autoexpiring bans
<nalioth> Amaranth: any !#ubuntu-read-topic from more than a month ago can go
<Amaranth> nalioth: Problem 2: My IRC client doesn't have a ban list :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> ok then, all gone
<Amaranth> every ubuntu-read-topic forward from one month ago to the beginning of the list is removed :P
<Amaranth> that should give us enough room to get to release day
<nalioth> my gutsy box keeps shutting down
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DM|> For god's sake, ive been tested before for having a bug and was confirmed not to have any, please get me into #ubuntu, im tired of dealing with this
<DM|> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> DM| called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Amaranth> DM|: You have the bug, you got bounced on it
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: He needs tested
<Amaranth> :D
<tonyyarusso> Sure you aren't.
<Hobbsee> hsahs
<Hobbsee> you lose
<tonyyarusso> DM|: You _are_ affected.
<Amaranth> DM|: just connect to port 8001
<Hobbsee> DM|: hint:  when you get thru here successfully, *dont* change your port back.
<Amaranth> and make sure you always connect to 8001
<DM|> this has happened before, funny how i havent changed any hardware
<Hobbsee> hardware != irc port
<tonyyarusso> ie, you should change the port in the actual config, not your one-time settings.
* Hobbsee wonders why some people find it so hard to follow instructions about changing ports
<Pumpernickel> s/ about changing ports//
<Hobbsee> this time, test him twice.
<Hobbsee> or at least, to see if he drops off again
<DM|> test me again pls
<Hobbsee> YOU FAIL
* tonyyarusso sighs
<Hobbsee> oh interesting
<Hobbsee> ctcp-send also works for exploits
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Do you keep bouncing him?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Amaranth> :)
<Hobbsee> was trying to figure out which was the correct syntax
<Hobbsee> ah, this one must be it, seeing as i now get a highlight :P
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: again!
<DM|> try again
<Hobbsee> DM|: hint:  dont waste our time by not following instructions
<tonyyarusso> passed mine
<Hobbsee> right.  seems OK, finally
<Amaranth> DM|: now close your IRC client, reopen it, come here, and get tested again
<Amaranth> so we make sure you don't end up here again next time you reconnect
<Hobbsee> hm, he's back on eht netwokr
<DM|>  Received a malformed DCC request from Hobbsee.
<DM|>  Contents of packet: DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Hobbsee> good.  so you're finally fixed.
<DM|> ty
<jrib> do not paste that in channel -- argh
<Hobbsee> now lets watch him change his port back?
* nalioth is glad his switch is in the off position
<Hobbsee> he's starting to troll anyway, methinks
<Vorian> Hobbsee, no he's not a troll
<Hobbsee> he's being a pain in the neck in +1
<Hobbsee> and i cant even find his ban in #ubuntu
<Vorian> what's he doing
<Hobbsee> ah, because it's removed
<Hobbsee> just giving attitude
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I added so I figured I'd remove it :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: great :)
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<ppj> can you test haxoring my router
<nalioth> ppj: ok
<ppj> ty sir
<ppj> damn
<ppj> owned
<ppj> i guess i'll flash with ddwrt
<nalioth> ppj: not necessary
<ppj> isn't that like a 2-3 year old exploit?
<nalioth> ppj: just connect to port 8001
<nalioth> ppj: no, you're thinking of the old mirc exploit
<ppj> ahh
<ppj> alright 8001 it is
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<cdm10> The user ag3nt99 is in #ubuntu, and is spamming people when they join the channel (or at least spammed me.)
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: with what text?
<cdm10> tonyyarusso: hold on a sec, getting it from the logs.
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: also, immediately on join?
<cdm10> ag3nt99: (notice) LOL, http://www.cdm10.is-a-jerk.com found on google :)
<cdm10> tonyyarusso: For me, yes.
<cdm10> ag3nt99: (notice) Visit http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com for days of fun :)
<nalioth> tsk tsk
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: did he do it for you?
* tonyyarusso is still lurking
<nalioth> yes, he did. and he went bye-bye on the train
<tonyyarusso> with a nick known to have an is-a-jerk page ;)
<tonyyarusso> 'k :)
<cdm10> nalioth: he doesn't exist anymore, was he removed from the network?
<nalioth> doing it in other channels, too, he was
<nalioth> cdm10: didn' you see his part message?
* tonyyarusso nods sagely, and sinks back into the swamp with nalioth
* tonyyarusso forwards #ubuntu-dagoba here
<tonyyarusso> (j/k)
<cdm10> nalioth: I don't have j/p messages on.
<cdm10> nalioth: Really? His /whois just said #ubuntu.
<nalioth> cdm10: his /whois should say /whowas
<nalioth> cdm10: and /msg seenserv seen %NICK will tell you where he went
<cdm10> nalioth: ok.
<jdong> do we allow nicks like "ohshit" (#kubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: no
<jdong> not to mention he's completely offtopic
<jdong> ops.....
<jdong> #kubuntu
<jdong> ohshit needs to watch his mouth
* Hobbsee ponders lynoure as an op
<Hobbsee> jdong: want me to op you?
<jdong> Hobbsee: I wanna sleep now mommy....
<Hobbsee> jdong: no sleep for you
<jdong> haha you're mean :D
* Hobbsee is going out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> Hei, can someone jump into #ubuntu and watch gogeta? he is being mildly annnoying
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ardchoille called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, MeRodent said: gutsy is Can the refference to #ubuntu+1 be changed to the start of the factoid as most people don't bother to read that far in the factoid?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, ashu said: !!!!when is gusty coming when is gusty coming!!!!
* jdong wonders why the heck wii tries to ping random ops whenever he enters -desktop
<stdin> because he lives to be annoying
<jdong> indeed he does
<Tm_T> cant you just keep him banned
* jdong finds it mind-boggling that there's people like him out there, who cannot communicate over IRC without ticking everyone off
<jdong> ok, let's see if I can reason with him to stop spamming -desktop.... wish me luck
<stdin> good luck, you'll need it
<jdong> "too much to read"??
* jdong resists just sending back a STFU
<jds2001> i *believe* that i've fixed my router problem.
<jrib> ready for a test?
<jds2001> i.e. i upgraded my firmware to the latest.
<jds2001> sure
<jrib> I *believe* it is not fixed :)
<jds2001> guess not :-/
<stdin> jds2001: you may want to connect to the server on port 8001
<jds2001> however, i am now connecting to 8001
<stdin> are you sure, the exploit only works on 6667
<jrib> he's ok now
<jds2001> yep. first i upgraded firmware
<jds2001> and then connected to 8001 - preferring real fixes for band-aids
<jrib> jds2001: please ensure that that is the default port from now on
<jds2001> but i guess linksys doesn't have a real fix :-/
<jds2001> it is, edited the irssi config
<stdin> with a firmware upgrade you can't guarantee a fix, changing the port does :)
<jrib> jds2001: you may rejoin #ubuntu 
<jds2001> thx
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, recon said: uptime is UPTIME WARS!
<jussi01> sigh....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !partition is <reply>Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) -  for mounting partitions please see !fstab and !diskmounter
<jrib> partition
<jrib> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jussi01> seems a little out of date to me...
<jrib> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For later versions, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jrib> comments?
<jussi01> yeah sounds ok to me :)
<LjL> ... and we still don't have a sane mounter even in gutsy
<jussi01> LjL: very true
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> guys heads up on user "lunz" spam pm'ing users for help in #ubuntu 
<ikonia> randomly
<Moduliz0r> hi guys, can I be unbanned from #ubuntu now?
<Seveas> Moduliz0r, why were you banned?
<Moduliz0r> i was given a 24 hour ban weeks ago for typing "sudo rm -Rf /" in #ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> but I never came back until now
<Seveas> unbanned, but don't do it again
<Moduliz0r> I won't. I learned my lesson.
<Moduliz0r> Thank you.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> any ops awake please
<Tm_T> ?
<ikonia> couple of jerks in #ubuntu chri2 using bad language, and complaing the channel is "shit"
<Tm_T> hmh
<ikonia> don't get help so start being rude to people and calling the channel "peice of shit"
<ikonia> he's just left
<ikonia>  Chri2 [n=chris@dhcp-0-50-ba-c2-2a-f0.cpe.mountaincable.net] 
<Tm_T> well he left
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> also I dont have op rights
<Tm_T> there
<ikonia> still in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> nor there =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<stefg> i know it won't help much but wouldn't it be nice to add 'gutsy support is in #ubuntu+'1 to the #ubuntu topic ?
<LjL> not sure... they have that in #kubuntu, but i think it can give the impression that it *is* supported, which is not a good impression to give imo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<stefg> ok, other way round... gutsy isn't supporte here yet 
<stefg> but the flood of gutsy zealots in #ubuntu asking why system broke is rising
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-29
<Seeker`> who is bobertdos?
<LjL> someone who was concerned with the bot being borken, i spose
<LjL> gwyo has joined this channel (n=lala@65-101-171-249.desm.qwest.net). <- this guy gives me a highlight, might be a false positive since i have a lot of highlights, but for the record
<Seeker`> LjL: any idea which highlight it triggers?
<LjL> Seeker`: no :)
<Seeker`> :(
<LjL> the highlight list should have a searchbox...
<LjL> oh, it triggers desm.qwest.net
<LjL> guess it's a false positive then
<Seeker`> :)
<stdin> the only thing I see from the tracker is someone from desm.qwest.net who used the exploit in #u
<LjL> well maybe they did it in other channels too so i put them on highlight
 * LjL seriously ponders clearing - gasp - the entire list
<Pici> golly
<LjL> but then i also always say i should get a decent bouncer, i've said that for the past year, and i'm still on muh
<Myrtti> Good morning!
<Myrtti> Shalala
<Myrtti> Tis a bit nippy outside...
<bazhang> @bansearch daft_punk
<ubottu> No matches found for daft_punk!n=smacky@s0106001320b09d92.ed.shawcable.net in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> bazhang: he's been walking the line for a few days
<bazhang> @btlogin
<ikonia> sorry you got lumbered with that
<bazhang> ikonia, I saw from the bantracker he was kicked earlier
<bazhang> sorry not to be around much lately
<ikonia> he's making random comments like all theexports are in ##linux because ubuntu is easy (paraphrasing) getting annoying and it's miss-leading
<bazhang> I saw that. 
<ikonia> bazhang: keep your eye on rohan too, I'm %99.9 certain he's teh user dmseg (the little painful troll) he's been in / out a few times as r2r and roha and is concerning me a bit
<bazhang> ikonia, will do.
<ikonia> is ubuntu QA a different auth system than launchpad ?
<Myrtti> yes
<ikonia> ughh another account needed
<ikonia> not sure if I should raise a blueprint or a brainstorm
<Myrtti> *flipflop
<Myrtti> I feel like I need a whack on the head
<jussi01> *thwack*
<jussi01> Myrtti: there you are :D
<Myrtti> thanks
<Pici> Hrm.
<Pici> ikonia: I think we need a factoid that explains the Ubuntu packaging/release philosophy.  With mention of !backports and !worksforme.
<ikonia> yes, that sounds good
<ikonia> I'm pondering wording
<Pici> As am I.
<jussi01> !release | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Pici> jussi01: /me looks
<ikonia> not quite fitting for the dicussion
<Myrtti> MUST HAVE BRAINZZZZZ
<Myrtti> BRAINZZZZ
<Myrtti> OMNOMNOM
<Pici> We're all out here.
<Myrtti> I CAN HAZ COAFFEEEEZ?
<Pici> How about Caffeinated Brains?
<Myrtti> mmmmmmm
<Myrtti> schnappi das kleine krokodiiiillll
<Myrtti> *doing*
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: pt is <reply>Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> done
<Myrtti> native English speakers around?
<Myrtti> co-operation, co operation or cooperation?
<jrib> last one
<Myrtti> thx
<Myrtti> if that word were Finnish, it would be the first
<Pici> English often doesn't make any sense.
<ikonia> co-operation#
<ikonia> according to my english graduate desk buddy
<Myrtti> lol
<ikonia> (I had to check, even as an english speaker)
<nalioth> ikonia: archaic usage, i imagine
 * nalioth never got any red marks for spelling it "cooperation" in school
<Myrtti> but it has a hyphen-ish ring to it
<ikonia> it's a funny one
<Myrtti> nalioth: where did you got to school again...?
<nalioth> Myrtti: i suspect the British used a hyphen with it
<Myrtti> I'll go with the hyphen then
<Myrtti> if in doubt, use en_GB
<nalioth> Myrtti: as i said 'used" (past tense)   http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Acooperation&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<nalioth> i've not seen co-operation in years (and then only in ancient books)
<nalioth> hmmm "alternative spelling of cooperation"  > http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=define%3Aco-operation&btnG=Search
<nalioth> Myrtti: i suspect cooperation is the accepted version
<Myrtti> mmm
 * Myrtti moar coffee
 * Pici buys ikonia a new keyboard and/or fingers
<ikonia> hmm ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Nixot said: ubottu: My sound is crappy!
<Seeker`> I suspect that cooperate and cooperation are valid, as the word is based on the latin word cooperari
<ikonia> check out Seeker` mr brain box
<Seeker`> ikonia: "askoxford.com" ftw
<LjL> Pici: why, what time zone was i in? :P
<LjL> also, it says "now with maps!", except that all i get is an annoying "the google maps api rejected your request" dialog...
<Pici> LjL: I was playing around with the IRCTeam map, I wasn't sure it was working though, since I didnt see any of the 'thumbtacks' on the maps.
<LjL> Pici: well, at least you can see the map
<Pici> LjL: Yes! A blank map of the world. How exciting.
<LjL> argggh
<stdin> someone's having fun in -bots
<jdong> I think I need to clean up some of my street^H^H^H^H^H alt nicks...
 * PriceChild wonders whether this is the end of j-dizzle
<jdong> nah that's staying
<jdong> some of the other ones are pretty absurd :D
<Tm_T> hi kids
<LjL> jdong: well, why do you want to get rid of nicknames that suit you so well then?
<ubottu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (umillumin)
<stdin> wasn't mibbit (or all web gateways) banned in -ot sometime before?
<LjL> no
<LjL> i'm pretty sure, because -proxy-users always said in the topic that people could join it
<stdin> I just had a vague memory of some mibbit user in here asking about -ot some time
<Pici> It was banned at some point, because I remember unbanning it.
<LjL> oh wait
<LjL> perhaps i remember too, i have some vague memories of screaming about it
<Myrtti> Hello kids
<ompaul> Pici, ?
<ompaul> Myrtti, you lie
<Myrtti> Oh?
<ompaul> Myrtti, have a hot cup of tea 
<ompaul> I can has older age than kidz
<Myrtti> Sure, when I get home
<Myrtti> ompaul dear, I love you
<ompaul> Myrtti, thanks :)
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Im off to bed. got to drive to helsinki tomorrow. nini all
<Myrtti> Life, my friends, is magnificent
<Myrtti> Nini j
<Myrtti> When do birds suddenly appear every time you are near...
<Myrtti> Oh. 
<Myrtti> Damn.
<Myrtti> Nevermind
 * Myrtti continues only with humming
<LjL> messed up Gutsy, wrong version of libc6 (don't know where from, current sources.list is fine), it's a server that cannot be rescue booted, suggestions?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-30
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !there is an outdated final sentence in the !lamp factoid. Could it be updated?
<Flannel> Not really outdated
<mneptok> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mneptok> won't be outdated for about another 3 years
<Flannel> Right
<Flannel> er, 2.5 but yeah
<mneptok> summertime! if i were gettin' paid for gettin' drink and gettin' laid. i'd grab a phone, call yuo up and say, "quit your job, 'cause i got it made!'
<mneptok> anytime.
<mneptok> baby, let's go.
<mneptok> every day should be a holiday.
 * mneptok rawks out
<elky_work> Flannel: she'll probably agree once you explain edgy+
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest42539 said: this is the first time i use opera
<nixternal> hopefully it is their last too!
<nixternal> what's up you  silly ops!
<jdong> lol I was thinking the same
<Myrtti> hello dearies
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChrisMorgan said: ubottu is mad
<Myrtti> CONFUSED MYRTTI IS CONFUSED
<elky_work> about?
<Myrtti> errrrrr
<Myrtti> about what the hell is happening
<Myrtti> erm.
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> hi
<elky_work> where?
<elky_work> hi
<Myrtti> no but
<elky_work> confused elky is confused, now.
<Myrtti> what I do know, my dear is that you cannot be more confused than I am
 * Myrtti tries to concentrate to work for a while
<Flannel> Myrtti.confused = Myrtti.confused + 1;
<Myrtti> I seriously need to get notes and the memo about what happened yesterday - because I don't think that *one* cider I had before that lovely chinese dinner couldn't make me this confused
<Myrtti> and this certainly isn't hangover
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> do continue, just assume I'm out of my mind
 * Myrtti fades into the background and mutters "what the hell is goin on here"
 * elky_work sniffs as she sends nearly $1086 to the real estate agent :(
<elky_work> and i have *low* rent for sydney
<nalioth> 0_0
<elky_work> monthly
<Myrtti> and how many square meters?
<Myrtti> does that include what?
<Myrtti> water, heat, gas, electricity, anything?
<elky_work> no idea. it's not huge. includes water. 2 bedrooms. pantry, private laundry and bathroom. balcony.
<Myrtti> 2 bedrooms? ok.
<elky_work> yes. which lack built-ins
<Myrtti> and a living room? kitchen or kitchenette?
<Myrtti> not sure about the words
<elky_work> living room yes. kitchen with pantry.
<Myrtti> hate to break it to you, but that's is cheap for Finland too
<Myrtti> atleast for Tampere area
<elky_work> it's stupid cheap for sydney
<elky_work> but, i have a really crap commute to weigh it out
<elky_work> err, balance
<elky_work> but it doesnt matter how cheap in comparison to anywhere else it is. it's nearly $1100 i dont really have anything to show for.
 * Myrtti nods
<Myrtti> I pay about 621AUD for mine
<Myrtti> 32 sq m studio flat with kitchenette and balcony.
<Myrtti> coin laundry downstairs, bathroom. *everything* except the balcony surfaces and glazing straight from the glorious year of 1977
<elky_work> my flat is from the 60s, hence the pantry
<Myrtti> and Tampere is a small town (in comparison to, say, London) but I live in a well known suburb that's not directly connected to the centre
<Myrtti> and *I* was just about to leave to catch a train to Helsinki
<Myrtti> good that I checked the ticket
<Myrtti> I would have been about two hours early at the railway station
<Myrtti> did I mention I'm a bit confused today?
 * elky_work waits for vm to reboot
<elky_work> The saddest part is "The available balance of your XXXXXXXXX - Statement Account - (XXXX) is now $127.69." that has to last through buying a weekly train ticket ($36) tomorrow and until my pay goes in on friday.
<elky_work> yay, thankyou vmware for proper desktop proportions, not 600x480.
<ubottu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu (famicom)
<nalioth> solved
<elky_work> ugh. does anyone know what to do with bank token things when they refuse to clear and show a new token number? :-/
<christel> i dont even know what a bank token is!
<Myrtti> Damn
<elky_work> christel: http://www.vasco.com/products/product.html?product=70
<christel> oh i see!
<elky_work> rang up and had it removed from my account, along with fund transfer ability.
<elky_work> but at least i can, you know, log in and stuff
<Myrtti> I just took a taxi to get to railway station in time
<elky_work> Myrtti: you didnt miss the train, did you? :(
<Myrtti> No, probably might have had a chance to be on time with bus...
<Myrtti> Didnt want to risk though
<elky_work> fair enough
<elky_work> anyway, speaking of trains, i should go catch mine
<Myrtti> Am confused as a narcoleptic cuckoo clock
<elky_work> heh
 * elky_work huggles Myrtti then runs for the train.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> This is an excellent time to remember what I forgot to do in the shower...
<Tm_T> what?
<Myrtti> Today is tuesday, right? Im supposed to go to helsinki then.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: right
<Myrtti> Tm_T: poit?
<Tm_T> paukkuu
<Myrtti> jepjep
<ubottu> murlidhar called the ops in #ubuntu (wces)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rohan_1 said: Ntfs_unclean is Warning an unclean mount of your NTFS partition (this happens when windows did not shut down properly) can cause data loss
<jrib> erm
<ubottu> In ubottu, Green_up said: this is a joke it's time to junk this software
<elky> pleia2, Myrtti: slamFIST finally responded with, as i predicted, "so what? slamFIST is a cartoon character..."
<elky> which of course does not excuse his crack onto Myrtti
 * Myrtti nods
<Myrtti> excellent timing btw
<Myrtti> just sat in the train back Tampere
<Myrtti> had utterly useless meeting, but no matter
 * pleia2 grumbles
<Pici> Is there any other kind?
<elky> "<elky> slamfist sounds like something someone does in a domestic violence dispute too." was my response, 5hrs after the fact. waiting for reaction could take time.
<Myrtti> Pici: it was as useful as a dead octopus wearing high heels.
<elky> that's useful for a laugh
<elky> haha, who did that?
<LjL> me
<LjL> he ignored my version request
<elky> hehe
<LjL> then he ignored my "FORCE_VERSION" request
<LjL> (also known as "tell me or i'll ghost your nick")
<elky> is he even in the channel?
<LjL> yeah, but he changed nickname
<elky> ah, i see
<LjL> i don't have the passwords for *every* ?obbly?u nick
<LjL> i might fix that
<Myrtti> said I'm a weird girl
<LjL> agrees
<Myrtti> hehe
<elky> LjL, you have passwords for his nick?
<LjL> elky: me? absolutely not :>
<LjL> he's silly, he refuses to register, so what can one do
<LjL> well, what can one do if he's a bastard
<elky> he's not registered?
<elky> >:-)
<LjL> elky: /ns info will give you a clear picture...
<elky> haha
<LjL> but, he does know the password, mind
<LjL> that's partly why there were rumors some time ago that tiredwolf and him were the same person :>
<elky> i didnt see those rumours
<Pici> A few shady characters in -ot were claiming it.
<elky> then again, i'm not sure i'd be fooled. tiredwolf makes sense
<elky> LjL, add IE in the topic now
<elky> pleia2, Myrtti response: "lol. riiiiiight"
<pleia2> Myrtti++
<elky> now ranting about how women are dispicable
<elky> this is not Myrtti's response. this is moron's response
<Myrtti> lol
<Pici> rout
<Myrtti> he is a funny character
<Pici> er, roit.
<pleia2> :(
<elky> hilarious
<elky> Myrtti, confirm, it was 'are you married' followed shortly with 'do you like foot massages'?
<Myrtti> 23:24 <slamFIST> hehe - are you married?
<Myrtti> 23:28 <slamFIST> how about a different question.... do u like getting foot massa
<Myrtti> ges?
<elky> Myrtti, remove the forward. it's upgrade to a life ban from there.
<elky> he just asked me if i liked foot massages
<Myrtti> I'll do it later today if you don't want to do it yourself.
<Pici> What a creep.
<Myrtti> Am on mobile and the train is going to be at Tampere soon.
<Myrtti> cya later folks
<elky> it can wait
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !drm is For information on Digital Restrictions Management, see http://drm.info/
<LjL> !wikipedia > mtecknology    (mtecknology, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tm_T> brrrrrh
<D`rew> Question... Why was I redirected here? Is #ubuntu full or something?
<nalioth> D`rew: look at yourself
<stdin> D`rew: you ident contains an unacceptable word for #ubuntu
<D`rew> Oh, my bad...
<nalioth> is that how you want people to perceive you?
<D`rew> nalioth, I wasn't completely sober when I set that ident. ;)
<D`rew> I'll correct the issue. Thanks for pointing it out.
<jussi01> Well that was a nice change :)
<nalioth> so it was.
<LjL> he must have that alias that changes swearwords into things like "i'll correct the issue" and "thanks for pointing it out"
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: foo is bar
<Pici> boo
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> aww
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in an already released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<Pici> Feel free to modify.  The old text still exists in !highno.
<Flannel> I'd take out the "already"
<Pici> !latest =~ s/an already/a/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton said: !bugjam is <reply> Bug Jam is a event where ppl all over patch bugs on launchpad.
<mneptok> ppl all over? srsly?
<ompaul> mneptok, you wish
<jussi01> mneptok: WAKE UP!  you in dreamland again...
<PriceChild> I don't think that's needed
<ompaul> whats needed the factoid? we are not likely to add it methinks :)
<ompaul> #ubuntuforums-beginners,  NOOOOO a more basic than basic channel argh
<ompaul> ;-)
<LjL> 10 GOTO 10
 * jussi01 sighs at people pm'ing the floodbots...
 * PriceChild sends them a "hi, please don't mess with our floodbots" when i see it
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild
<PriceChild> Allo jussi01.
<jussi01> Heya PriceChild, anything fun going on?
<PriceChild> Unfortunately not.
<jussi01> Hows the (not so new) job?
<PriceChild> Perfect :)
<jussi01> good to hear :D
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !wastrel is a dork
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: ubottu: wastrel is a dork
<elky> wth, kids getting cloaked within 3 hrs these days. maaaan, back when i finally decided to go for member, i waited days for my cloak
<LjL> !snuxoll is a dork
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ikonia> naughty
<LjL> only deserved backfire
<LjL> i suppose nobody has a clue why two of my bots got a nick collision from services...?
<Pici> I thought you did something... /me shrugs
<LjL> nalioth?
<LjL> no i didn't
<LjL> unless somebody has my passwords
<nalioth> i've not done anything
<LjL> and the bestbot password isn't the same as the floodbot password
 * LjL doesn't like this
<LjL> i've removed floodbot access from #ubuntu temporarily
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-01
<LjL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<LjL> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !love is !kirby
<Flannel> ubot5`: greetings program!
<Myrtti> Good morning my lovely fellow Ubuntu ops.
<Myrtti> I love you all, you are wonderful bunch.
<Tm_T> brunch
<Tm_T> I hate myself but that's another story
<Flannel> Brunch is good too.
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<eagles0513875> hey guys i know probably half of you are probably sleeping. i was banned a while back from motu channel and now would like to get into pkgs things for ubunt
<eagles0513875> bazhang: i am in kubuntu channel
<eagles0513875> *ubuntu
<bazhang> @btlogin
<eagles0513875> bazhang: oh
<bazhang> eagles0513875, you need to talk to whoever banned you from there
<eagles0513875> bazhang: i dont remember who
<thsonle> hello everyone
<eagles0513875> its been ages
<bazhang> eagles0513875, trying to check now
<eagles0513875> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> brb
<eagles0513875> wb
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> eagles0513875, are you using tor?
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what do you mean
<bazhang> eagles0513875, the bantracker is not very helpful here; seems you are banned in -bugs, -motu, and -devel; any idea why?
<eagles0513875> bazhang: im in dev right now
<eagles0513875> im just band in motu
<bazhang> that is odd
<bazhang> eagles0513875, did this happen around the time of a netsplit?
<eagles0513875> bazhang: possibly
<eagles0513875> actually i think it was during the time when the net splits were occuring
<bazhang> eagles0513875, I have no admin access in those channels; will let those who do know when they are around (most folks asleep now)
<eagles0513875> bazhang: thanks. i just built a beastly machine and would love to put it to good use pkgs stuff even really big things that would take a while to pkg
<eagles0513875> question how does one become an op
<Myrtti> you prove you're worthy
<bazhang> eagles0513875, if you can come back in a few hours, it should be sorted by then
<eagles0513875> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> unless Myrtti has access there
<Myrtti> I don't
<bazhang> aha
<eagles0513875> Myrtti: i am worthy lol always pointing people to right language rooms reminding people bout language
<bazhang> the netsplit left me unvoiced here
<Myrtti> eagles0513875: it's not only that
<eagles0513875> what else does it entail
<eagles0513875> bazhang: what on earth is a netsplit
<Myrtti> you need to show you know the common netiquette, can communicate with people, are trustworthy, have abilities to negotiate with different people...
<Myrtti> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bazhang> eagles0513875, how about coming back in a while
<eagles0513875> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> ty
<Myrtti> MOAR COFFEE?!
<bazhang> haha
<eagles0513875> lol ill be back in a lil while guys
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2903627155/ <-- WIN.
<Myrtti> quite comfy too
<bazhang> funny tags
<bazhang> pink braids emacs
<Myrtti> that is pink
<Myrtti> I've got braids
<Myrtti> that t-shirt has emacs cheatsheet on it
<Myrtti> appropriate tags, you see
<bazhang> just the combo is nice
<bazhang> favro, how may we assist you
<favro> I sent someone here with an issue - just checking I had the address right
<favro> leaving now
<bazhang> favro, would seem so.
<bazhang> oops
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> argh.
<Hobbsee> DatabaseError: attempt to write a readonly database
<Hobbsee>       args = ('attempt to write a readonly database',) 
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ?
<stdin> try again
<Hobbsee>   /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/sqlite/main.py in execute(self=<sqlite.main.Cursor instance>, SQL='INSERT INTO comments (ban_id, who, comment, time) VALUES (%s, %s, %s, %s)', *parms=("'5006'", "'Hobbsee'", "'<reason here>'", "'cdatetime\ndatetime\np1\n(S''\\x07\\xd8\\n\\x01\\x0b62\\x08{\\x0e''\ncpytz\n_UTC\np2\n(tRp3\ntRp4\n.'"))
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> stdin: same problem.
<stdin> well, it's really fixed now :p
<Hobbsee> stdin: ah, that's fixed it.  thanks.
<stdin> silly unix permissions...
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Hobbsee notes that #edubuntu still holds a ban for She Who Cannot Be Named, too.
<Hobbsee> BT is edited, for eagles0513875.
<elky> Hobbsee, well, if the edubuntu people deem her worth keeping out, then i'm not going to argue ;)
<Hobbsee> elky: heh.  I've no idea if they even know, and such.
<Hobbsee> :)
<elky> Hobbsee, nor am i going to clamour to inform them.
<Hobbsee> elky: neither, come to think of it :)
<Hobbsee> bazhang: the #kubuntu-devel ban got removed, FYI.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: how long that will stay, i've no idea.
<eagles0513875> hey Hobbsee
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i still cant get into motu channel
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: hi.  Yes, that's deliberate.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i would really like to help with pking of new programs for the ubuntu line
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: are you going to be more productive than you usually are?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> not to mention my lecture time table doesnt allow for me to mess around that much have lots of reading as well as math to get in my head
<eagles0513875> darn 1's and 0's after 2 days of lectures
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i just built a beast of a machine that would really help in regards to packaging large programs
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: the machine is only as good as the person behind it.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: true i dont remember what the ban was over but i have changed alot since that occured.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: how have you changed?
<eagles0513875> firstly even though right now u see me in the dev channel im not in there talking bout stuff not related to development of the distro 
<eagles0513875> not to mention im not in there saying anything a majority of the time
<eagles0513875> im more mature then when i first started
<eagles0513875> i love kubuntu and i cannot use any other distro im doing my lpi certification and i cant even get myself to use a centos vm to try stuff out on
<eagles0513875> i want to give back to the community what they have given me
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: its up to you if you want to give me another chance or not
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: for the moment, i've changed the bans to quiet, so you'll be able to be in the channels, but not talk.  Hopefully that will allow you to learn somewhat.  At this point in the release, I'm choosing not to take the chance of you disrupting development yet again.
<Hobbsee> After the release, this may be reevaluated.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: can i work on pkging stuff for hardy since its lts
<Hobbsee> s/quiet/quits/
<Hobbsee> !sru | eagles0513875 
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
 * eagles0513875 slaps self
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: tyvm
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: also, please note that you will need to actually read documentation, if you wish to succeed in this.  
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: thats what im going ot do go into kubuntu channel and read the motu link
<Hobbsee> good luck!
<eagles0513875> thanks
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: might also get myself back into bug fixing
 * Hobbsee wonders if eagles0513875 ever contributed a useful fix...hence the query about back?
<stdin> eagles0513875: it doesn't matter how powerful your build system is, you need skill and teamwork to develop packages. and packages will untimely be built on the LP build farm
<Hobbsee> stdin: he can use his machines for test builds, though, which is a Good Thing, and Highly Encouraged.
<stdin> you need to be willing to listen, learn and admit when someone knows better than you
<eagles0513875> right now Hobbsee im not sure if im going ot get my business going and buy a domain or setup a vm for testing not sure yet where im going with my business idea
<stdin> like the almighty Hobbsee, keeper of the pointy-stick-O-doom! ;
 * eagles0513875 thinks that sounds rather painful
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: good luck!
<Hobbsee> indeed, it is.
 * Hobbsee waves the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™ around
 * eagles0513875 thinks i know where it was after getting banned from motu
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<eagles0513875> O_o
<Hobbsee> just adding comments.
<eagles0513875> ok thought i got in trouble for the last emote
<Hobbsee> no
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: can i ask you a question
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: haven't you just asked one?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: yes but im asking because you could be in the middle of something very important
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: ask away.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i would like to become an op for the kubuntu channel
<stdin> the answer is a default "no"
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: "no".
<elky> eagles0513875, that's a good joke. very funny.
<eagles0513875> k
<eagles0513875> elky: im being serious
<stdin> we choose new ops if and when we feel it necessary
<eagles0513875> ok
<Pici> When operators are needed, we will pick from active people in the relevant channel who are knowledgable, courteous, and fit a few other operator guidelines.
<elky> and usually with an unblemished record.
<eagles0513875> :( ok 
<elky> eagles0513875, if you have no further business here, i direct you to our /topic
<eagles0513875> im outa here was ideling in here earlier to get this issue resolved 
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: appreciate your help and i shall now vacate the channel
<Hobbsee> cool, cya!
<ikonia> what a surpise he was also in club ubuntu
<wgrant> All the cool people are.
<jdong> I learned a new trick over the weekend for getting apple store employees to leave me alone while browsing :)
<jdong> "Can I help you find something?" "Yes, I'd like to quiz you on a few simple questions regarding the iTunes Store DRM..."
<jdong> considering it's the Cambridge, MA store I think all the employees have been thoroughly traumatized :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: who, eagles?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: he doesn't seem the type to get up to terribly much devious trouble, tbh.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i doubt he realises what the room stands for, and such.
 * wgrant is both devious and troubling.
 * ikonia is really dissapointed with the ammount of crap on brainstorm
 * elky is not really surprised.
<ikonia> "promote ubuntu at the 2012 world cup"
 * jussi01 either, you get a cross section of people, you are bound to get a good amount of crap
<ikonia> I just wonder if it's sometimes worth opening this stuff tot he public as the ammount of junk I had to wade through to find worthwhile ideas
<ikonia> "canonical make pledge towards helping open source projects"
<ikonia> it's just insulting
<elky> welcome to mainstream consciousness
<ikonia> I think the brain storm idea is a rally good one, just the volume of time wasting crap is untrue
 * ikonia returns to the matrix
<ikonia> I don't want to be in the real worl
<ikonia> world
<elky> i echo that daily
<LjL> AloneInTheDark was on the same IP as SONICWANDERER, apparently a NAT
<LjL> shall i redirect here instead of banning?
<jdong> too bad we can't bug IRC like what the forums do :D
<LjL> they evidently knew each other
<LjL> and while their IP is .pl, they spoke swedish to each other
 * jussi01 is really happy :)
<Tm_T> why so, son?
<jussi01> Got contact lenses today, now I can see!! :D
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> good (:
<negge^> could you please kick the user "negge" out, I forgot to close down irssi when I went home from work and now I can't auth with nickserv 'cause my nick's taken...
<LjL> negge^, that cannot be done by us
<LjL> !ghost | negge^
<ubottu> negge^: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<negge^> LjL: alright, thanks for the hint
<negge^> LjL: alright so "negge" is now ghosted, how do I auth? I can't change nickname 'cause it's already in use
<LjL> negge^: that's because your irssi logged in again, you need to be faster than it
<LjL> negge^: ghost, and then change nick immediately
<negge^> LjL: hehe okay I'll try
<negge> LjL: thanks for the help, looks like I beat irssi this time
<AthlonFanboy> why am i banned from ubuntu+1?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> AthlonFanboy: Let us check, one moment.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> AthlonFanboy: Looks like general troll-like behaviour
<AthlonFanboy> when?
<Seeker`> 26th June 2008
<Seeker`> 2038 UTC
<AthlonFanboy> Ok 
<AthlonFanboy> does the ban ever get lifted?
<Pici> AthlonFanboy: Do you happen to remember getting banned?
<LjL> AthlonFanboy, considering you also got a ban on #ubuntuforums for similar reasons later in August
<LjL> i don't believe that sort of behavior is likely to stop
<AthlonFanboy> Ok w/e August was a rough month for me
<LjL> so was June apparently
<AthlonFanboy> What would happen if my ip address changes? It seems to change every year for me
<Pici> We take ban evasion seriously.
<AthlonFanboy> Well i cant help dynamic IPs
<LjL> then don't join if you know you're banned
<Seeker`> AthlonFanboy: I think the point is dont try to join channels you know you are banned from until you have been told you can
<AthlonFanboy> ok 
<AthlonFanboy> last thing
<AthlonFanboy> Do they remove bans after a while?
<Pici> Depends.
<AthlonFanboy> for something i did.
<Seeker`> Typically it is up to the person that set the ban
<AthlonFanboy> who set those bans?
<Seeker`> Ompaul set the one in #ubuntu+1
<Seeker`> although there is an interesting statement from nalioth in the log
<Seeker`> 2008-06-26T23:37:36 <nalioth> klined
<AthlonFanboy> wats klined?
<LjL> not a good thing
<AthlonFanboy> whatever'
<Seeker`> it means you were banned from the network
<nalioth> i did not name any names.  it could have been anyone
<LjL> of course
<nalioth> most likely a script kiddy in #ubuntu 
<Seeker`> nalioth: I merely said it was an interesting statement
<nalioth> coincidences are interesting :)
<LjL> AthlonFanboy: can you vacate this channel if you have no further questions please?
<nalioth> AthlonFanboy: /topic
<AthlonFanboy> what
<AthlonFanboy> ok bye
<LjL> any comments in PM please
<LjL> check bt if curious.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> I kids.
<Myrtti> Hi, even
<Pici> I Myrtti 
<pleia2> no, you Pici 
<Pici> pleia2: Oh, right. I forgot.
<ompaul> Pici, who is this I you are speaking of - first it is Myrtti then it is forgot!
<ompaul> Pici, unless the truth is that I is a range of values bounded by both Myrtti forgot
<Pici> ompaul: I'm also confused.
<ompaul> Pici, and given that I is, is bad grammar, perhaps I would be better to say, I am, Myrtti forgot
<ompaul> Pici, I'm also, so 
<ompaul> we now can say 
<ompaul> Myrtti also forgot
<ompaul> now this is a bad thing, so could you remind her?
 * ompaul is wishing someone did not start this
<Tm_T> bah
<Myrtti> exactly
<Seeker`> hab
<PriceChild> not quite
<ompaul> ?
<PriceChild> way off
<ompaul> PriceChild, you have no context
<ompaul> http://www.latinsud.com/answer/
<ompaul> heh
<LjL> ompaul: you look good in that photo, the greenish tint is soft the right amount
<ompaul> LjL, why thank you 
<ompaul> that looks bad :-(
<ompaul> so ehh 
<ompaul> LjL, why thank you sir, glad you liked it!
<LjL> people can't take a compliment.
<ompaul> LjL, I was trying very hard to :)
<LjL> jesus christ, isn't help in the form of "let's look for a keyword, any keyword in your error message and give you a bot factoid for it assuming it even exist" extremely annoying
<Pici> !help | LjL 
<ubottu> LjL: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * Pici runs
<LjL> seriously, is there any little trick to mark an NTFS volume not dirty
<LjL> or for that matter, to even fsck it
<Pici> LjL: I think ntfsfix in the ntfsprogs package can do that.
<LjL> Pici: ah yeah, i noticed that one, but the description in apt says " Fix common filesystem errors *and force Windows to check NTFS*"... so it sounded like the exact contrary (i.e. *mark* it as dirty)
<Pici> LjL: It could be not what you want, but I'd at least start with it
<Pici> "You may run ntfsfix on an NTFS volume if you think it was damaged by Windows or some other way and it cannot be mounted."
<LjL> let's tell him
<LjL> Pici: that seemed to make it mount, but also show up as empty :<
<LjL> envy made it into universe? when's automatix's turn?
<nalioth> wait, what?
<LjL> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
 * nalioth checks his calendar for the end of days
<LjL> i hope whoever put it into universe knew what he or she was doing
<nalioth> one would hope the MOTU haven't all gone been hitting the same pipe
<Pici> envyng has been there since Hardy was released... where were you two?
<LjL> Pici: is that a trick question?
<Pici> LjL: I'm actually not sure.
<LjL> Pici: i do have the list of new packages on RSS, but i never do check RSS.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-02
<LjL> uhm, rebooting didn't free up *very* much space
<LjL> if bot1 dies later, "ping 1" in -monitor will do the trick.
<Hobbsee> envyng in universe is now relatively sane.
 * jdong agrees with Hobbsee on this one... it is probably one of the better examples of coexisting with l-r-m....
<jrib> Hobbsee: does X no longer break on kernel upgrades?
<Hobbsee> jrib: when did it ever?
<Hobbsee> jrib: oh, for the nvidia cards and such?  No idea.  Don't think so.
<jrib> Hobbsee: yeah, it was in reference to the envyng remark :)
<Hobbsee> it may well do.  I don't have one :)
<jdong> doesn't envy use DKMS?
<jdong> like Hobbsee, I don't have a 30-day-trial GPU either. /flamesuit
<mneptok> jdong: given nVidia GPU QC recently, i'd be surprised if it lasted 30 days.
<Pricey> How goes?
<Hobbsee> dead.
<Pricey> Bah not you again :p
 * Pricey runs
 * Hobbsee stabs Pricey
 * Hobbsee muhahahaha
<nalioth> what did you do with PriceChild ?
<Hobbsee> erm...
 * Pricey writhes
<jdong> Pricey: is that what you kids call it these days?
 * Pricey stabs jdong
<Myrtti> hello kids
<Hobbsee> hello mother Myrtti.
<jussi01> mrgh...
<jussi01> hangovers suck
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you should do a jono, then.
<Myrtti> yeah - I have one too though I've not drunk a thing
<Myrtti> no wait
<jussi01> Hobbsee: explain?
<Myrtti> I did drink on La Cidrae yesterday
<Hobbsee> jussi01: just don't stop drinking?
<jussi01> ahhh... :P
<Myrtti> the cutest guinea pig ever http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgerres/2903701122/
<jussi01> :D
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'm not so sure.  skinny pigs are awfully cute.
<Flannel> Alright, quick poll:  Nick of "GodDamnDevil" profane or not?
 * wgrant votes to burn it.
<Flannel> anyone else?
<Tm_T> Flannel: where is this?
<Flannel> Tm_T: #u
<Tm_T> Flannel: and is he politely asked to perhaps change his nick?
<Flannel> I'm n the middle of it,
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> ask
<Flannel> Oh, that happened a while ago
<Tm_T> but no need to force (I believe I can do it if needed)
<Flannel> he claimed its not profanity, and not meant to offend.  I just want to make sure I'm not being irritable, since it the end of a long day.
 * jussi01 hugs Flannel
<Tm_T> it's unclear case, but from ok side
<Tm_T> god did damn devil, I believe some has their faith in that way
<Tm_T> so... (;
<Flannel> Tm_T: mmm, its lwoercase D (well, the first one), so its "goddamn devil" as far as I can tell.
<Tm_T> Flannel: and meaning changes how?
<Flannel> Tm_T: its not a verb, but an adjective
<Tm_T> Flannel: that's how I'm reading it yes
 * Flannel boggles.
<Flannel> He's tempted to keep the nick, because it could offend someone?
 * Flannel must be reading this wrong.
<Tm_T> Flannel: hum?
<Tm_T> Flannel: give me logs
<Flannel> Im pondering that question really hard. since the nick i use, isn't meant to offend anyone, and someone takes it as such, im tempted to keep it...
<Flannel> thats a quote, by the way
<Tm_T> Flannel: ask him to talk to me then, please
<Flannel> Eh?
<Tm_T> call me his superior if you like (;
<Flannel> What?
<Tm_T> bah, I'll slap him myself
<Tm_T> you're welcome
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (graziano)
<Tm_T> teprrr: topic (;
<teprrr> ye :P
<Tm_T> Flannel: I think it's sorted now
<Myrtti> cheeky bastard
<Myrtti> teprrr
<Myrtti> I'll have to lart him at company christmas party
<Tm_T> please do (:)
<Tm_T> 'cause he's not coming to openmind I heard
<stdin> someone needs to crack the whip in #u
<Tm_T> wuts tere?
<stdin> beli and luminerd seem to be having some sort of argument
<Tm_T> ah and muchos offtopic
<Myrtti> did they stop?
<Tm_T> apparently
<Tm_T> I see no issues there
<Myrtti> I'm considering joining some IRC channels again...
<Tm_T> which ones?
<Gary> #gaygeeks is nice and friendly :p
<Tm_T> Gary: and?
<Gary> Tm_T: and nothing, I'm in it, just saying it was a nice channel
<Myrtti> Gary: sadly I'm so mixed up with my identity I don't need any more things to make me more mixed up
<Myrtti> and I'm not even joking
<Tm_T> heh
 * Tm_T <3 Myrtti 
<Myrtti> homosexual trapped in a female body etc.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you mean male homosexual?
<Myrtti> yep
<Tm_T> how temptating
<Myrtti> http://snuxoll.jaiku.com/presence/45839618
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> perhaps I'll start softly from #ubuntu-offtopic tonight
<Gary> Myrtti: *hugs*
 * Tm_T huggggles Myrtti 
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<LjL> <MaxJays> hello, har googlat och finner ingen lösning  <ancientadm> MaxJays: Hallo. Verstehen Sie nicht. Sprechen sie Englischen, bitte?  <MaxJays> ancientadm, no dutch, only swe-englisch..
<LjL> jrib: does that apply for your quotes db, or...
<jrib> heh
<LjL> Pici: you should have given him !no, or something, to complete the sequence
<Pici> LjL: hehe
<LjL> "ext3 never fragments"
<LjL> sure
<LjL> all these popping noises i hear when writing a dd image are not seeks, it's just my imagination
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<Pici> yay! hugs
 * Pici hugs Myrtti 
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Dave2> ;/win 37
<Myrtti> FAIIILLL
<Tm_T> indeed
<ikonia> heads up on TRD - it's a bot it's sitting in channels inviting people to a strange channel
<Pici> What channel?
<ikonia> just removed from ubuntu
<Pici> LjL: Any thoughts of a !floodbot factoid to point to people who msg the floodbots?
<ikonia> but now someone else is telling me it's not a bot
<ikonia> keeping him on mute until I figure it out
<bazhang> [TRD] (n=trBot@41.221.19.227): S-eddine Hamana
<ikonia> HHmmm thoughts, the user TRD has now started speaking to me after I removed it
<ikonia> bazhang: yes, but it's been sat in the channel inviting people to #jazoool or something like that
<ikonia> #jazeel
<bazhang> ikonia, no one in #jazoool :)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> #jazeel
<LjL> Pici: if you want. for what i'm concerned, they can keep talking to the wind
<ikonia> LjL: ?
<LjL> ikonia: you're +o
<ikonia> LjL: sorry that went over my head a little
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I thought I'd dropped it
<ikonia> sorry sorry
 * LjL thinks he apologized, is not sure
<ikonia> bazhang: you saw the conversation witht he user TRD what is your opinion of allowing him to idle in ubuntu when he's inviting random users like "spam"
<bazhang> ikonia, he seemed not to understand things he did not wish to
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> that's what I was typing
<ikonia> he's playing dumb on it
<bazhang> I would ask elky :)
<ikonia> I actually think he's a bot, as it only started speaking english after I kicked it
<ikonia> sorry, after I banned it
<ikonia> it wouldn't respond until then
<ikonia> and it only started to respond after I joined the channel to query the channel owner if it was his bot
<ikonia> LjL: any thoughts / opinions / advice on it
<bazhang> thought unwarranted spam on new joins was auto-ban
<LjL> it's a turk
<LjL> ikonia: did you get the invites in PM, or reported by someone else?
<LjL> i'm not getting anything on join, is there a trick?
<ikonia> LjL: couple of others said they had invites, when I check I had one
<ikonia> don't know what the trigger is/was
<ikonia> but it seems to have stopped behaving like a bot now, 
<ikonia> but it is back idling in ubuntu
<ikonia> not sure how comfortable it is leaving it there to randomly invite people
<LjL> ikonia: he's in a few other channels, if he starts doing it again, i'm pretty sure we'll know - and then it's not an ubuntu-specific issue anymore.
<ikonia> well, thats fine, just wasn't sure what the best thing to do was, 
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (jork)
<Pici> left on his own.
<LjL> what a jork
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<tomaw> they're gone
<jussi01> tomaw: thanks :)
<PriceChild> bots aren't muting?
<tomaw> they did
<PriceChild> I only see them unmute?
<LjL> hm?
<LjL> PriceChild: they don't mute when they're dealing with an attack (since they already set +R), though they unmute the non-muted because they're stupid
<PriceChild> ah ok, thanks
<PriceChild> That makes sense :(0
<PriceChild> *:)
<elky> LjL, the services being stupid dont help the fact either
<LjL> elky: what did the services do?
<LjL> ah yes
<LjL> yes the floodbots hate that
<elky> laaaaaaaaaaaag
<LjL> i did "fix" them to work with the new servers, during the testbed phase
<LjL> but could only do that to an extent
<LjL> (if i hadn't, they'd *really* have gone crazy)
<LjL> the old services and their remembering who was opped was pretty handy
<elky> yeah. anyway, work time
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-03
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<LjL> Pici: yes, indeed
<Myrtti> skype ♥ 
<LjL> now the fun is #freenode's
<Pici> yay
<LjL> bash.org?
<Myrtti> been down for months
<LjL> oh
<LjL> well it doesn't matter, this is not really bash.org's thing
<Myrtti> should I know someone called Giuseppe Scrivano ?
<LjL> Myrtti: he's apparently a developer of something named MyServer
<Myrtti> so it seems...
<Myrtti> he's asking me to befriend him in Facebook...
<LjL> never befriend an italian
<LjL> or someone with an italian name anyway
<Myrtti> too late for that
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I had my skype call with webcam and it's really late already
<Myrtti> so I'll head to bed
<LjL> Myrtti: rocky_10_balboa!*@gnu/giuseppe is him here
<Myrtti> right
<Pici> nice name
<Myrtti> I declined his request though
<Myrtti> I've never heard of him, so I won't befriend him either
<Myrtti> off to bed to dream of a cute linux geek -->
<Pici> goodnight ;)
<LjL> hey, maybe you just declined a cute linux geek
<Pici> He was the Italian Stallion...
<LjL> anyway i'm even more convinced i'll never join facebook
<LjL> jrib: do extremely fancy misspellings apply for your hitlist?
<jrib> LjL: sure!
<LjL> jrib: then look six lines or so from the last in #ubuntu
<Pici> valateer?
<LjL> right
<jrib> LjL: better than "duel boot"
<Pici> jrib: Do you mind sharing a copy of the list?
<LjL> he has, it's on the pastebin
<LjL> but you have to earn the right to read it
<LjL> by browsing through every pastebin post until you find it
<LjL> though when you have, you'll feel enough nausea that you won't want to look at it
<Pici> Sounds like a great rainy day activity.
<elky_work> jrib: but 'duel boot' is in some cases correct ;)
<jrib> Pici: http://pastebin.com/f78cec26
<LjL> elky_work: have a bare-metal machine with two virtual machine monitors running on it
<Pici> jrib: I will cherish this always
<LjL> elky_work: have the virtual machine monitors expose a vulnerability that lets one get out of the memory protection jail
<LjL> elky_work: have two OS's boot in each of the virtual machines, the first that crashes the other wins
<elky_work> hehe
<LjL> although, i didn't invent this
<elky_work> jrib: are they all from the same person?
<jrib> elky_work: lol
<Pici> That would be impressive.
<elky_work> because, you know, i'd believe it if you said yes.
<LjL> oh jesus, the stuff that guy posted in -ot should earn him a scolding, but it's fun
<elky_work> considering i reguarly hear "I am a doctor, I think i know how the internet works" reguarly when i explain that no, google going down when you forget to pay your isp is not actually our fault, despite yes we do send you electronic pathology and radiology results.
<Pici> jussi01: I think ubottu needs a bit of an apt refresh or something.
<Seeker`> I heard someone talk about googling for something on youtube the other day
<Seeker`> and googling for something on amazon
 * Hobbsee wishes we'd declare an outright ban on politics discussions, and send everyone to ##politics today.
<nalioth> i'd not wish ##politics on anyone
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> hm
<Hobbsee> i'm told about <JesseL627> www.surestocks.info - Anyone think this site is legit? Their first pick did shoot up 9% today, I'll be following it myself. in #ubuntu a couple of times
<Pici> Hobbsee: Following that stock or that user?
<Hobbsee> Pici: sorry, the < to the . is the user comment.
<Hobbsee> the in to the times is my addition
 * Hobbsee should have used quotes
<Pici> :)
 * Hobbsee gets worried about the cluefulness of these #ubuntu users, sometimes.
<Pricey> Are they gone now?
<Hobbsee> One just appologised to the floodbot.
<Hobbsee> yeah, seem to be.  One of the guys warned him in +1 not to try that again, and he left
<nalioth> good manners should be welcomed  :)
<Pricey> Its pure spam right?
<Hobbsee> indeed.  but it's like apologising to your wall.
<Hobbsee> Pricey: that would be my interpretation of it, yes.
<Pricey> Im on phone and hard for me to do much sorry but hopefully nalioth has seen.
<elky_work> Hobbsee: nalioth: i find #wikipedia is sane enough and welcomes politics discussion
<nalioth> yeah, #wikipedia is their screw off / catch all channel
<nalioth> #wikipedia-XX is where you're supposed to go for help
<Flannel> Who are we keeping an eye on?
<mneptok> i'd like the steamed eggs and wikipedia - http://ourfounder.typepad.com/leblog/WindowsLiveWriter/Menu.jpg
<elky_work> mneptok: i think i'll just have the stir-fried wikipedia, thanks.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell g06|in about nickspam
<jussi01> stdin: can you sort this? Im just running out: [03:09:37] <Pici> jussi01: I think ubottu needs a bit of an apt refresh or something.
<stdin> jussi01: about the !find thing?
<jussi01> stdin: doesnt it need equivalent to apt-get update?
<stdin> jussi01: that gets run by cron every day
<jussi01> ahh, ok
<stdin> and the !find thing is just insane, I have no clue why it breaks
<stdin> or why it breaks for ubottu but not nubotu, even when they use the same aptdir and same code :|
<Tm_T> ehaheha
<Tm_T> FYI: ~5 hours and I'm married <3<3
<Nafallo> scary
<Tm_T> indeed
 * jussi01 hugs wgrant
<stdin> jussi01: do you read the kubuntu-users mailing list?
<jussi01> stdin: on occaision... I get it...
<stdin> you know, it used to be good :s
<stdin> now just seems to be full of people winging (not bringing up legitimate complaints, but winging)
<stdin> erm, s/winding/wingeings/
 * stdin wonders if the ubuntu list is the same
<Myrtti> hello my lovelies
<stdin> could someone set a forward on #kubuntu+1 to #ubuntu+1 ? please :)
<bazhang> \0/
<Myrtti> I loves you all ♥ 
 * bazhang has the day off Sunday!
 * jussi01 sighs at how long it takes to format 500gb...
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 
<Myrtti> ho-hum "load average: 8.33, 8.38, 5.91"
<LjL> Myrtti: that sounds like my bots' server
<Myrtti> it's ma laptop, with nothing but apt-get dist-upgrade and terminator running...
<elky> apt is a hog
<Pici> hogs don't go moo.
<Myrtti> It also makes my computer unusable for five minutes
<elky> it's a hog with a personality disorder.
<LjL> Myrtti: /me hints at that little percentage figure that shows up when you do "df"
<Myrtti> and which one would that be?
<LjL> Myrtti: the one that's small enough to cause a hard drive to trash. if it's not, then the lack of a PASSED sentence in "smartctl -H"
<LjL> thrash, even
<Myrtti> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<Myrtti> 10% / says he
<Myrtti> any other bright ideas?
<Myrtti> no? that's what I expected
<Pici> I don't get any bright ideas until after I've had my caffeine 
<LjL> Myrtti: 10% means fragmentation is possible *shrug*
<LjL> Myrtti: do *you* have a bright idea on how to avoid having a root canal and yet restore a healthy tooth?
<Pici> tuxice: Howdy, how can we help you today?
<tuxice> is there an ubuntu artowork team chanel
<tuxice> ?
<tuxice> **artwork
<jussi01> yes
<LjL> #ubuntu-artwork
<Pici> tuxice: #ubuntu-artwork
<LjL> which is still registered to jdub FTR
<Pici> !irc
<tuxice> thank you
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tuxice> ok
<jrib> pabix's question sounds like homework
<jussi01> Pici: lancelot is an alternate menu for kde4
<jussi01> Pici: I wrote a blog post not so long ago about it: jussi01.com
<Pici> jussi01: Ah
<jussi01> :)
<pleia2> nalioth: you about? we need the modes changed on the #ubuntu-training channel
<Myrtti> hmmm...
<pleia2> nalioth: for now they just need it set +t (changing +s setting will be discussed at their upcoming meeting)
<LjL> my apologies in advance
<LjL> FUCK TEETH AND THEIR ROOT CANALS
<bazhang> oh that stinks
<LjL> and anesthesia that doesn't work
<bazhang> sorry to hear it LjL 
<jdong> LjL: yeah, it really sucks
<jdong> LjL: it's been 3 months since mine and I still feel "fantom teeth"
<jdong> like a really weird tingling/numbing pain that runs down my upper jaw bone into my cheeks
<LjL> jdong: thanks, that's reassuring :<
<LjL> not to mention the cost of a crown without an insurance
<jdong> ouch that probably hurts more :(
<LjL> besides, the idea of having a crowned tooth when i'm 26...
<LjL> bah
<Seeker`> LjL: how did the tooth get that bad?
<jrib> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<LjL> Seeker`: it apparently already had a filling, it started aching, i went to the dentist, he said it had quite a hole
<Seeker`> ah, thats bad
<jussi01> root canals suck... I had one when I was 17...
<Pici> I fail
<LjL> Pici: i'll make a redirect
<LjL> oh, there already is a redirect...
<LjL> and yet the channel is not registered
<LjL> mysteries of staff, i guess
<Pici> So.. I was right?
<LjL> Pici: no, the right channel is #ubuntu-mythtv
<Pici> Darn.
<LjL> Pici: but if you try joining #mythbuntu, you are indeed forwarded there
<LjL> Pici: but if you /cs info #mythbuntu...
<LjL> [17:53:55] <eregi> Ljl can you just pls give me lines to add to the terminal, don't have time to read. please..
<LjL> can i give him the rf? can i? uh?
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> Pici: the mythtv people should be thankful you weren't right anyway
<LjL> Pici: because if you had been, i'd have dropped their channel and made a new one to make you not right anyway
<LjL> eh christ enough is enough
<bazhang> bad day to ask for car advice :)
<LjL> never troll when an op has had a root canal, i say
<bazhang> that should be a factoid
<Pici> LjL: I feel your pain, I was going in circles with amanulla for the past two days.
<LjL> Pici: hardcore's alter ego?
<Pici> LjL: It very well could be.
<Seeker`> nalioth: Please can you update mootbots logs
<Seeker`> nalioth: I'm beginning to get people complaining about it
<nalioth> Seeker`: every time they do, you can curse Dreamhost
<johndarkhorse> has anyone heard of any powerpc troubles lately?
<johndarkhorse> i can't seem to keep my machine going more than a few minutes if i'm working on it since i updated
<johndarkhorse> seems load spikes are tickling something in the kernel and spontaneously killing  the box
<LjL> johndarkhorse: is "working on it" something that could cause overheating?
<johndarkhorse> LjL: i've been doing the same thing for years
<johndarkhorse> this happened a couple of years ago with the powerpc machines + Ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> back then, it needed more load before it'd CLICK off
<johndarkhorse> this time, it's not taking much at all
<LjL> johndarkhorse: still sounds like overheating to me, you know, cpu fans get dusty and slow down
<johndarkhorse> no, the fans spin up just fine (and slow down)
<johndarkhorse> i'm not sure if this is a "too many higher load threads" or what - it's different than last time
<johndarkhorse> i'm on the live cd now, btw
<johndarkhorse> gonna recreate my normal workspace here
<johndarkhorse> and we'll just see
<LjL> johndarkhorse: just one thing since i guess you aren't reading -irc, you cloaked luis, was he really actually a member?
<johndarkhorse> LjL: he's a Kubuntu member
<LjL> johndarkhorse: i saw he's in Kubuntu *Users*, but didn't notice any Kubuntu Members belonging...
<johndarkhorse> fixed
<LjL> `Chris:  what's the problem?
<`Chris> Hey there is an issue regarding ubottu, when I typed "/msg ubottu equivalents" one of the links is reported by firefox as an attack site
<`Chris> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<`Chris> That link
<LjL> hello maniheer
<LjL> anything we can do for you?
<maniheer> hi LjL
<maniheer> nutin much
<LjL> `Chris: uhm, let me fire up firefox then
<`Chris> Ok ;-)
<LjL> maniheer, we like to keep this channel for purpose-specific use only
<maniheer> so I cant watch
<maniheer> np
<LjL> `Chris: my firefox doesn't say anything, what version is yours? is it actually firefox reporting it, or do you have some proxy that does that perhaps? (not too familiar with firefox, kde user here)
<`Chris> I'll C+P
<`Chris> Reported Attack Site!
<`Chris>       
<`Chris>       
<`Chris>       
<`Chris>       
<`Chris>         
<`Chris>         
<`Chris>           
<`Chris>           
<`Chris> This web site at www.linuxrsp.ru has been reported as an attack site and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<`Chris>         
<`Chris>         
<`Chris>         
<`Chris>           
<`Chris>           
<`Chris> Attack sites try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.
<LjL> eek.
<`Chris> Some attack sites intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.
<`Chris> Damn are there massive spaces in that?
<LjL> yes there were ;)
<`Chris> Ok I am not sure if I spammed a tonne of blank lines?
<`Chris> Ah right
<`Chris> Well basically
<`Chris> This is the summary
<`Chris> http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-GB&site=http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<`Chris> Specifically "Of the 6 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 2 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 10/01/2008, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 09/30/2008."
<LjL> `Chris: well, you know what
<LjL> i doubt that page actually contains malware
<LjL> but anyway, it licences the text under the GNU FDL
<LjL> so we can just copy the text to the wiki
<LjL> and link to the wiki instead
<`Chris> So you can host is elsewhere?
<`Chris> Ah right
<LjL> thanks for reporting it
<`Chris> Ok no problem just testing out ubottu
<`Chris> Ah well my bit is done I dunno how ubottu works so I'll leave the rest up to you guys
<`Chris> Goodbye ;-)
<LjL> bye!
<LjL> a good time to make that page better, for that matter
<LjL> as in, more ubuntu-centric
<johndarkhorse> `Chris: lots of russian sites are erroneously labeled as "attack sites"
<johndarkhorse> just about any user input site can get that label
<ompaul> that looks like an interesting conversation :0
 * ompaul sits back in the lang
<ompaul> lag
<johndarkhorse> LjL: i am thinking it's kernel trouble.  trick is: how do i proceed?
<PriceChild> is there an old kernel in the grub menu to try?
<johndarkhorse> PriceChild: the problem is _powerpc_
<johndarkhorse> no grub
<johndarkhorse> no list of old kernels to choose from
<Nafallo> johndarkhorse: hardy?
<johndarkhorse> Nafallo: yes
<Nafallo> johndarkhorse: I think you want to check the memory used.
<Nafallo> see if there is a certain point where if dies
<johndarkhorse> where would i check that?
<Nafallo> ehrm. I dunno? free? :-)
<johndarkhorse> kinda hard to run any commands on a dead box
<johndarkhorse> it totally turns off ( instantly ) upon reaching a certain load
<johndarkhorse> i've not been able to find anything in /var/log/, either
<Pici> Are you sure its not a heat issue?
<johndarkhorse> i will have apt-get build gimp for me and we'll see
<Nafallo> ah. not the same problem then. we had OOM after about 50%
<johndarkhorse> Nafallo: are you on powerpc?
<Nafallo> not to a huge extent, but they exist.
<johndarkhorse> is your memory issue on a powerpc machine?
<Nafallo> yes
<Nafallo> otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it...
<johndarkhorse> this is not the first time kernel ooopsies have shown up
<ubottu> In ubottu, DSpair said: !ifup is A special wrapper script which references the /etc/network/interfaces config file and calls the appropriate system commands to configure an interface.
<ompaul> !search ifup
<ubottu> Found: 
<ompaul> !search network
<ubottu> Found: fusesmb-#xubuntu, mldonkey, network manager, umode, emesene, network-cli, scp, hacker, samba, network
<ompaul> !network-cli
<ubottu> if you want to set up networking on a ubuntu server this should help http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/124
<johndarkhorse> is intrepid anywhere near stable?
<ubottu> In ubottu, DSpair said: !ifconfig is An administrator command which allows you to manage network interfaces from the command-line.
<Nafallo> johndarkhorse: *shrugs* beta is out...
<ompaul> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> hmm
<johndarkhorse> this livecd is running just fine
<ompaul> Pici, ^^ some eth0 stuff would be cool 
<Nafallo> the last one was weird :-)
<Nafallo> cause really... my fiberlinks doesn't run on wifi ;-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, my 100meg interwebz link is not working on anything other than wire
<Nafallo> ompaul: draft-n :-)
<ompaul> well cool :0
<ompaul> it is nice to have disk i/o bound installs 
<Nafallo> ehrm. slow disks? :-)
<ompaul> raided scsi
<Nafallo> my laptop peaked at 520Mbps when I grabbed DVD ISOs :-)
<ompaul> nice
<ompaul> Nafallo, ibm build for working not for speed :-/
<Nafallo> I'm not sure I agree with that one :-)
<ompaul> I had a choice I could have working, or I could have speed, I could not afford both
<ompaul> Nafallo, it can serve fast 
<ompaul> Nafallo, but if you ask it to install 100meg debs it takes a bit of work
<Nafallo> sure sure
<Myrtti> puss och kram allihopa
<Nafallo> Myrtti: *puss*
<Myrtti> teehee
<LjL> wait
<Myrtti> vad?
<LjL> pussa means kiss, and kissa means piss?
<Nafallo> yes
<LjL> oh the irony.
<Nafallo> even if some says pissa as well
<Myrtti> kissa in finnish is a cat
<LjL> and the difference between pussa and kyssa?
<Nafallo> kyssa is more seriously meant.
<Nafallo> pussa is what children tends to do a lot.
<LjL> hah, i know you two didn't kiss seriously.
<Nafallo> kyssa what teenagers tend to do ;-)
<Myrtti> smooching vs kissing
<Nafallo> well, teenagers and upwards :-)
<LjL> thank you, but i had no clue what smooching meant either before now
<jdong> is today completely OT day in -ops?
<jdong> I think I've stumbled across at least three distinctly OT conversations the 3 times I checked here today :D
<LjL> jdong: have you ever seen a kangaroo?
<jdong> LjL: only on TV :)
<LjL> jdong: they have a lot of OT conversations on TV
<Myrtti> I just love you all, is there something wrong with that?
<Pici> Only in mneptok's case.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: jdong doesn't believe in love
 * mneptok slithers out from behind the toilet
<LjL> tritium: those two trolls managed to make me half believe they were right
<LjL> bastards
<Gary_> arghh it's a mneptok
<LjL> coming from the toilet, at that
<mneptok> i prefer cool, dark places. like behind the toilet or inside ompaul's psyche.
<LjL> pfff
<mneptok> i get that a lot.
 * johndarkhorse toddles off to experiment
<ompaul> mneptok, you no see your pm?
<ompaul> or did your brain explode?
<tritium> LjL: sorry :(
<tritium> I stepped away to let the pest exterminators in the house.
<nalioth> weirdly enough, these problems started when i made a 60mb file available for download ( so i've removed it and will see how weird it is )
<LjL> tritium: yeah but i have to leave. gpart and testdisk are his friends, i'm pretty sure
<tritium> OK.  See yu.
<LjL> not gparted mind, gpart
<tritium> I hadn't seen gpart before.  That's a nice tool.
<LjL> i've made him backup his *current* mbr (if any) to ~/mbr_backup, so if my solution screws things up even more, someone tell him to restore that
<LjL> testdisk is nice too, if a bit user-unfriendly
<tritium> Thanks, LjL.
<tuxice> whats the channel for ubuntu intrepid development?
<nalioth> tuxice: #ubuntu+1 ?
<tuxice> i thought that was intrepid help?
<nalioth>   /msg alis list #ubuntu-*
 * nalioth has no idea
<mneptok> #ubuntu-devel
 * jussi01 hugs mneptok
<jussi01> little late there mate ;)
<ompaul> mneptok, you forgot - you never realised :)
<ompaul> stdin, jussi01 can we have this stopped in #ubuntu <ubottu> Launchpad bug 205773 in nautilus "Nautilus tries to copy a dragged file into Network on hover and freezes" [Low,Fix released] 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205773 in nautilus "Nautilus tries to copy a dragged file into Network on hover and freezes" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205773
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Seeker`> !ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<Seeker`> ompaul is a guy?!
<Seeker`> :P
<ompaul> Seeker`, for more years than I care to remember
<jdong> Seeker`: please don't start another planet meme from that statement
<jdong> Seeker`: the last one put up enough burning images of nipples and hair that I now have all images blocked on planet
<Seeker`> jdong: what?!
<Seeker`> what commente prompted that?
<jdong> Seeker`: 18:45 <+Seeker`> ompaul is a guy?!
<Seeker`> jdong: "the last one..."
<Seeker`> what was the last comment
<jdong> (1) Take a picture (2) Include enough proof of your gender (3) dont' edit or censor the picture (4) post on planet.
<jdong> or something like that.
<jdong> I forgot what the exact meme was
<jdong> but the end result was something along those lines ;-)
<Seeker`> eww
<Seeker`> planet.ubuntu.com?
<jdong> Seeker`: yeah
<jdong> Seeker`: one of the steps should've involved "put a shirt on" or something like that.
<Seeker`> I'm not on planet.ubuntu.com :(
<jdong> nor am I
<ompaul> are you on planet.earth.this-solar-system?
<Seeker`> I dont think I qualify
<ompaul> hahahah
<Seeker`> ompaul: ocasionally
<ompaul> that is so topically 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-04
<Seeker`> ?
<ompaul> in many the irc channel that would get you into the topic!
<ompaul> Seeker`> I'm not on planet.ubuntu.com :(  <ompaul> are you on planet.earth.this-solar-system? <Seeker`> I dont think I qualify
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> qdb.us?
<ompaul> if you want
<ompaul> you can post it
<Seeker`> nah
<Seeker`> not posting myself
<Seeker`> anyways, I dont think I qualify for planet.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> arrrr
<Seeker`> 1. I'm not a member
<Seeker`> 2. I dont post to my blog
<Seeker`> and I dont think epopel would be interested in whatI had to say if i did
<ompaul> epopel is people I thunk
<mneptok> or Alan Pope's female alter-ego
<Seeker`> typos suck
<ompaul> Seeker`, or maybe you got that wrong there, it is a matter of opinion, and you are too young to have one ;-)
<ompaul> surrender surrender 
<Seeker`> why am i too young to have one
<Seeker`> how old do you have to be to have one?
<ompaul> Seeker`, younger than mneptok 
<ompaul> and always two days older than you :)
 * ompaul stops messing
<ompaul> it is three days
<mneptok> but don't give yourself away. aaay-aaay. aaaay-AAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
<Seeker`> how old is mneptok 
<mneptok> 2 days younger than God.
<mneptok> (43)
<ompaul> mneptok, spot on
 * ompaul is older than god in that case
<ompaul> hmm lots of paradigims just broke for people there:)
<Seeker`> wow, you two are old :P
<ompaul> Seeker`, quiet child :P
<ompaul> mneptok, that was a cheap trick putting that in the channel
<mneptok> ompaul: raises our Neilsen rating, though.
<ompaul> mneptok, ain't that a shame
 * ompaul wonders who da king of the whole wide world
<mneptok> Bono.
<mneptok> oh wait. he just thinks he is.
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> it is really just being ruled by prince while king crimson is feeling unwell
<Seeker`> ompaul: the little boy that lives down the lane
<ompaul> mneptok, this is why purple rain is a consequence of global warming
<ompaul> note that this winter global warming will be under performing
<Seeker`> what happened to the irc council vote
<mneptok> they passed the bailout resolution. doors close at midnight saturday.
<Seeker`> ?
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (pollopolis)
<LjL> what's making me think there is a problem with the bots
<mneptok> nalioth ....
<mneptok> FB1 is freaking
 * mneptok is about to ban it ...
<LjL> fb1 is mine mneptok
<LjL> although it's fb1 and fb2 that are quarrelling for the fb1 nickname
<mneptok> LjL: it's colliding with services, disconnecting, and repeating the process
<LjL> mneptok: no, 1 is colliding 2, 2 is colloding 1
<LjL> they both think they own the fb1 nickname
<LjL> fixed
<Pici> The name Martiini sounds familiar.. and not in a good way.
<LjL> Pici: i was highlighted when he joined
<LjL> though as you know, that doesn't mean much
<Pici> Well the bantracker reveals something, but it wasn't what I was thinking of.
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (georgetowntimoth)
<ubottu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (geirha)
<Pici> Someone got trolls in my #ubuntu, I'd like a refund.
<mneptok> i knew we shouldn't have built this distro on a bridge
<Flannel> mneptok: At least its not on a swamp
<Flannel> wait...
<Flannel> why do I have 0 nicks in my #ubuntu?
<mneptok> Flannel: look again at high tide ;)
<Flannel> freaking disconnects
<mneptok> Flannel: wait for the sync ...
<Pici> Flannel: Stay on target.... stay on target.
<mneptok> almost there ...
<Flannel> Eh?
<Flannel> My internets went down (along with television) for about 3 hours this morning.
<Flannel> and apparently when you reconnect, you don't rejoin channels in order
<Flannel> Well, that was fun.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell DamienGray-SLEEP about away
<Myrtti> what the hell am I doing awake at this hour
<Flannel> Not sleeping!
<Flannel> Why does rodsterling have voice in -offtopic?
<Myrtti> I've got no idea
<elkbuntu> * [myg0t]skillztha (n=drew@rh-redwood-cs2-140-190.njit.edu  ... will likely be back
<jussi01> Has anyone got a good reference page for dualhead? perhaps an actual ubuntu wiki one? as the one in the factoid sucks...
<jussi01> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors is nvidia specific
<jussi01> Im thinking this http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/ 
<jussi01> but its weird that there isnt a updated ubuntu wiki one
<Flannel> the one I psted was for Hardy
<jussi01> only this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Flannel> but, don't we let XRandR take care of it now?
<Flannel> Page you give looks good, except I thought we don't do manual X configs anymore, just let everything auto detect?
 * Flannel has very little idea what he's talking about.
<jussi01> Flannel: I wish...
 * jussi01 cant get dualhead working, hence he sought this out...
<Flannel> jussi01: ah, intel works fine OOB for me ;)
<jussi01> Flannel: clone or big screen?
<Flannel> jussi01: but, if thats the case, and that link works, I'd say update it.
<jussi01> cause clone works fine here, good luck with big screen
<Flannel> I don't remember.  I want to say big screen.  But it was a bit ago and Ive only done it once.
<jussi01> be back in a few, going to play with xorg
<ompaul> going to do the great saturday morning unbanning in #u
<ompaul> or I could do it a few hours 
<ompaul> jussi01, your call
<ompaul> jussi01, is missing
<ompaul> Flannel, ^^
<Flannel> ompaul: now is fine
<Flannel> few hours is fine
<ompaul> I'll go later then :)
<ompaul> I'm outa here
 * nalioth is on intrepid now.
<nalioth> computer quit several times during the upgrade - but after the new kernel got in, the mysterious quits stopped.
<stdin> ompaul: bug snarfing disabled in the main channels and offtopic channels now (still enabled in dev-land and here)
<ompaul> stdin, :-) well good
<ompaul> I could see someone doing bug 1 bug 2 bug 3
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<ompaul> that might still be an issu :-) 
<jpds> morning.
<ompaul> stdin, which would have had the flood bot doing you know what
<stdin> ompaul: it has a 5 bug limit
<ompaul> stdin, and then a shout for people like you
<stdin> ie: even if you post 100 bugs, it'll only show 5
<ompaul> stdin,  make that count 5 and ignore the sender for a minute :)
<stdin> and it's not enabled in #ubuntu, so no floodbots ;)
<ompaul> aye
<ompaul> yeah I think anyone doing it in #ubuntu-dev would have a bad day 
<stdin> I'm pretty sure it won't repeat bugs for a time either
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (simon49)
<jpds> He's gone.
<ompaul> jpds, i was mr typo for a moment there
<jpds> ompaul: Right...
<ompaul> so you got him 
<bazhang> doorntje, how may we help you
<doorntje> i've an complain about an ubuntu channel
<bazhang> doorntje, which channel and what is the complaint
<doorntje> nja, they gave me an permban because i said anti-rude-mods
<doorntje> it's in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<bazhang> doorntje, that should be addressed in #ubuntu-irc
<doorntje> why can't you help me here?
<bazhang> doorntje, this is not the channel for it.
<doorntje> okay
<Gary> bazhang: yeah, sorry for that, we passed him on from #freenode - forgetting the correct channel for loco channel disputes
<bazhang> Gary, thanks; got him to -irc :)
<Gary> doorntje: don't forget to not idle in this channel, thanks
<CalA> irc.dedibox.fr #dedibox
<elkbuntu> hrm
<elkbuntu> Gary, please tell me mr spammerific above has already been dealt with
<Gary> no longer connected
 * Myrtti sings happily
<Myrtti> I WANT A DONUT!
<jussi01> me to...
<LjL> i want a free eeepc
<jussi01> LjL: Id rather the dell mini thing ;)
<Myrtti> MSI wind.
<LjL> jussi01: yeah, i want a free eeepc precisely to see if it's good enough or i buy another
<jussi01> yeah or that
<Myrtti> PINK MSI Wind
<LjL> then if it's not good enough, i want a free, yeah, whatever, wind, dell, acer
<jussi01> LjL: hehe
<jussi01> actually the one from one.de is nice
<LjL>  /kb Myrtti blasphemy
<jussi01> /kb LjL for being a cheapskate :P
<LjL> is the msi wind with the decent battery out even?
<LjL> i'm not a cheapskate, i just think my purchases through
<LjL> very, very, thorougly through.
<jussi01> See Im kina over those mini laptops, I want a proper PC, quad core or something
<LjL> then i don't make them
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> LjL: http://www.fonepoint.fi/PublishedService?pageID=9&itemcode=U100XPp
<LjL> Akku: Li-Ion 3-kennon :(
<Myrtti> off goes the XP, in comes Xubuntu
<Myrtti> so what
<Myrtti> IT'S PINK
<LjL> yeah, and that
<Myrtti> and it's better than eeepc
<LjL> Myrtti: the eeepc has a 6 cells battery that actually lasts though
<Myrtti> it's still not pink
<LjL> Myrtti: pfff, you can get a pink eeepc 900 with a lousy battery just like the wind, or a non-pink 901 with a decent battery
<LjL> what's keeping me from getting an eee right now is the keyboard
<LjL> it's just plain not on par with the ones on the others
<LjL> i *think* i would get used to it, but thinking isn't being sure
<jussi01> LjL: nah, the eeepc keyboard sucks
 * Myrtti huggles skype
<LjL> well, that's keeping me, and the fact i cannot find one in stores
<Myrtti> jussi01: would you like to fix my microphone on my laptop?
<Myrtti> I got it *almost* working
<jussi01> LjL: take a trip here, they are *everywhere*
<LjL> jussi01: reasons for such drastic sentence?
<LjL> jussi01: they're everywhere here too, just not the 901
<jussi01> LjL: I hated the one we had at work...
<LjL> also, i wouldn't mind if the msi wind and the others were everywhere too, so i could at least compare
<LjL> there's only the aspire one around
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> should get up from bed, right?
<LjL> jussi01: well but how long did you use it? i'm absolutely certain you do need some non-negligible adjustment period
<LjL> widescreen keys need getting used to for sure
<jussi01> LjL: have you looked at the one from one.de? that looks real nice, though its via based, not atom
<jussi01> LjL: yeah true, used it for about 3 days...
<LjL> jussi01, i'm not buying something completely unknown to the masses from a foreign internet retailer, with no inland warranty and no real support... i want something i can touch in stores and can read forums over forums about
<LjL> i realize that's restricting choices, but that's what i'm like
<jussi01> LjL: whatever floats your boat mate, just making sure you were aware of it
<jussi01> :)
 * pleia2 waiting for the mini9s to be pink
 * jussi01 hugs pleia2
 * LjL wonders what process exactly apparently makes women's hormones excited by the color pink
 * pleia2 hugs jussi01 
 * Myrtti pokes LjL with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
 * Myrtti larts LjL with a Nokia Internet Tablet 770
<pleia2> LjL: honestly I don't see it a ton in women, moreso in girls, and pink was a recent discovery for me ;)
 * pleia2 does it backwards
<Myrtti> yeah, I had my black/red/white graphic phase for years
<Myrtti> and before that blue
<LjL> when i was young, i had a black phase
<LjL> then i grew up, and had a black phase
<LjL> now i am in a black phase
<pleia2> yes, well, there is always that
<LjL> but i made a promise that when i get a degree, i'll start a lack-of-visible-spectrum-frequencies phase
<jussi01> If I could motivate myself to finish my thesis, Id actually have a degree...
<LjL> if i could motivate myself to start a thesis, i'd actually have some hope of a degree
<LjL> but that involves waking up before noon and speaking with people... pff
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> just got my "big desktop" working :D
<elkbuntu> oh, the idiots are on fire now
 * Myrtti yawns and gets up from bed
<Myrtti> thought of today: "How can someone be that goddamned CUTE?!"
<stdin> oh, btw. I edited !version to be "lsb_release -rc", as most people seem to want to paste the whole "lsb_release -a" output to the channel
<jussi01> stdin: nice :) (although we should be doing factoid edits in here so everyone can see them)
<stdin> for major edits, sure. but for 's/-a/-rc/' it's a little overkill ;)
<stdin> just mentioned in case anyone wondered (though !-version would tell them)
<jussi01> :)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> hello erusul, you've found a buggie
<stdin> whaaaaa?
<LjL> !-ko
<ubottu> ko aliases: korea, korean - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:11:00
<LjL> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<stdin> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.alert
<ubottu> ['ops', 'op', 'kops', 'calltheops']
<LjL> !callt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about callt
<LjL> !calltheop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calltheop
<LjL> !calltheo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calltheo
<LjL> *shrug*
<stdin> I think it needs to be a real factoid though
<stdin> !callt is nothing
<ubottu> I'll remember that, stdin
<stdin> !callt
<ubottu> callt is nothing
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<stdin> gerrrr!
<LjL> i see
<stdin> !forget callt
<ubottu> I'll forget that, stdin
<stdin> !unforget callt
<ubottu> I suddenly remember callt again, stdin
<stdin> !callt
<ubottu> callt is nothing
<stdin> !forget callt
<ubottu> I'll forget that, stdin
<stdin> it's less broken again
<ubottu> In ubottu, Igg-man said: !no Igg-man is totally awesome!
<jussi01> !scope > Igg-man
<ompaul> OT post to here>>  http://inx.maincontent.net/inx-1.0.iso.torrent   << exists on LP it is ubuntu with no X "Is Not X" is where the INX comes from  you can blame an ozzie for it, and it is nice 
 * ompaul pings Daviey ^^ that you might get a giggle from
<ompaul> too late I told em :P
<LjL> so he did
<thoreauputic> :)
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<thoreauputic> the more the merrier
<LjL> i'm told there's no cowsay
<thoreauputic> LjL: that's a bug I guess ;)
<thoreauputic> figlet features prominently though :)
<LjL> thoreauputic: also, if that's your connection that's feeding the torrent... find another isp
<thoreauputic> LjL: ?
<ompaul> LjL, we have a few people with the torrent
<ompaul> LjL, are you saying the host for the box tracker or something
<thoreauputic> LjL: there are 5 or 6 seeds from various ISPs
<LjL> i'm saying i'm downloading <50kb/s
<thoreauputic> LjL: I just tested and got an average of over 500KB/sec , touching 1 MB/sec at times
<ompaul> LjL, go again
<thoreauputic> d/l took about 5 and a half minutes
<LjL> *shrug*
<thoreauputic> LjL: something odd at your end - it is fast enough here and I'm half a world away from the tracker
<LjL> yeah, it appears i was merely using a sucky torrent client.
<ompaul> LjL, you have appeared :)
<LjL> from magic smoke.
<thoreauputic> LjL: are you getting better speed now? 
<LjL> not stellar, but yeah, >100kb/s
<LjL> although ompaul's bti is embarassingly slow
<thoreauputic> LjL: hard to please :)
<ompaul> LjL, I could close it
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> I am providing the tracker also
<ompaul> and it is not here
<LjL> ompaul: well, after realizing the client has commands called "kick" and "ban", i'm trying hard to resist the temptation to begin with
<LjL> it's a reflex you know
<ompaul> hehehe
<thoreauputic> LjL: hahahah
<ompaul> LjL, you want my bandwidth that much - sorry to have to tell you it is all I have
<ompaul> so you won't get any benefit that way
<LjL> i know, as i said, rationality tells me i want those nanobits per second
<ompaul> yah right
<ompaul> LjL, you should be getting 35 from the torrent server itself
<Myrtti> you're silly
<Myrtti> all of you
<ompaul> I have that choked
<LjL> Myrtti: you haven't had your coffee
<ompaul> Myrtti, we love you too, now tell us why we are silly
<ompaul> LjL, you cannot be serious mannnnnn
<Myrtti> LjL: as a matter of fact
<Myrtti> am just now sipping excellent "espresso"
<thoreauputic> ompaul: the tracker rtorrent is currently putting out *exactly* 35 as instructed :)
<ompaul> ta
<Myrtti> I've tried some Segafredo and it was doodah.
<LjL> another netsplit is coming
<Myrtti> this Robert's Café Brutal espresso ground nomnom roast is excellent
<Myrtti> LjL: how did you know that?
<LjL> magic
<LjL> Myrtti: like i knew last time, check -monitor
<thoreauputic> LjL: so, now you can offer all INX torrenters your generous bandwidth ;) You seem to have completed your d/l?
<Nafallo> INX?
<thoreauputic> 'no answer' came the stern reply...
<LjL> thoreauputic: yeah, being behind a NAT though, i'm not entirely sure there will be many leechers who manage to connecto to me :P
<thoreauputic> LjL: I'm sure you are capable of working out your port forwarding...
<LjL> thoreauputic: it's not my NAT, i can't port forward a thing
<thoreauputic> LjL: I'm also behind nat and you were getting 60 KB/sec from me
<thoreauputic> ah I see :)
<LjL> thoreauputic: bittorrent is smart then
<Nafallo> it tries to be.
<LjL> anyway, ktorrent is there seeding, those who are brave can leech
<Nafallo> your seeding client will try to connect to leechers IIRC
<Nafallo> that way the connections opens from the inside and gets through NAT
<LjL> Nafallo: it would only be reasonable for it to do that
<LjL> Nafallo: i'm not entirely sure how it worked if we were *both* behind NAT, though
<Nafallo> no idea either. that might be the people you wouldn't reach when behind NAT...
<thoreauputic> LjL: umm, I have the relevant ports forwarded so it makes no difference - attempts to connect to me sail through the router 
<LjL> thoreauputic: ah ok
<thoreauputic> and hit the torrent port
<Nafallo> PNAT!
<Nafallo> can haz IPv6,kthxbai!
<thoreauputic> it isn't rocket science you know :)
<LjL> Nafallo: if you have a tunnel with 10mbps bandwidth, i'll consider that
<Nafallo> anyway. bye. I need to head for a party via another things.
<Nafallo> LjL: SixXS
<LjL> sounds like a porn site
<Nafallo> JFGI
<Nafallo> :-)
<LjL> i did
<LjL> that didn't make it sound any less like a porn site
<LjL> please have a look at afallenhope in #ubuntu
<LjL> i call myself out
<jussi01> LjL: looking
<LjL> jussi01: well, he's stopped answering, i've left a @mark on the BT anyway
<jussi01> LjL: alrught, he's active in #u right now
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> anyone awake
<LjL> no
<Myrtti> good, go back to bed then
 * Gary is bored
<Myrtti> I just configured skype on my laptop
<Myrtti> now I can make video calls ;-D
<Myrtti> woooooo \o/
<jussi01> yay!!!
 * Myrtti sees jussi01 online on skype, hides behind a blanket
<jussi01> Myrtti: nothings set up here...
<Myrtti> not that I'd want to see your face anyway ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: that was uncalled for!
 * Myrtti larts jussi01 with "Handbook of Finnish irony, sarcasm and selfbelittling"
<ubottu> In ubottu, bobertdos said: media-prefs is If you want to set the default application for your removable media, go to Nautilus->Edit->Preferences->Media
<ubottu> In ubottu, bobertdos said: media-prefs is In Hardy Heron, default apps for some removable media are set in Nautilus (File Browser)->Edit->Preferences->Media. For older distros, System->Preferences->Removable Media
<Flannel> Hmm, whats the factoid with that website that'll help figure out packages for sneakernet
<Pici> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<Flannel> !sneakerent is <alias> offline
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> typos--
<Flannel> !sneakernet is <alias> offline
<Pici> It doesnt have anything after feisty though
<Flannel> Oh?
<Flannel> thats annoying.  The synaptic thing still works, provided you had internet at some point?
<Flannel> (a recent package list)?
<Pici> Dunny, havent used.
<Flannel> I really wish AptOnCD worked on windows.
<jussi01> yeah, that'd be nice
<Flannel> You don't even have to implement all of the functionality of libapt, just the basics.
<jussi01> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Myrtti> perhaps the wubi guys would know how to do something like that?
<Myrtti> I have to tell you fellas
<Myrtti> nothing, and I mean nothing beats good coffee and a tomato-mozzarella-basil salad with fresh olive oil and a dash of balsamico
<jussi01> Myrtti: meh... :P
<Pici> I'm not even that big of a salad fan and that sounds good.
<Pici> Minus the coffee though.
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2912076035/
<Flannel> Myrtti: Its not something you'd need wubi to do.  You'd just have to write a script that knows how to read the packages format, and resolve dependencies
<Pici> mmmm
<jussi01> nah, my salad of choice: chicken, chili, paprika/bell peppers, rae juusto, cherry tomatos, lettuce. mmm... nam nam
<Myrtti> Flannel: yes, but when looking for people who have been doing ubuntu related stuff for windows, wouldn't it be logical to go and ask from known perpetrators?
<Pici> Hah, perpetrators.
<Myrtti> jussi01: sure, that's nice thoug
<Myrtti> s/thoug/too/
<Myrtti> I'm not that big fan of chicken though
 * LjL will try to add gutsy and hardy...
<Flannel> Myrtti: writing a script like that is just writing a script.  If you do it in python, perl, whatever, its not really OS dependant (because we're not using the apt libraries).  Wubi people were dealing mostly with ntfs.
<Flannel> Myrtti: thatd be like asking the ext3 guys to hack GIMP or something
<Myrtti> Flannel: and you seriously think I a) gave it a thought b) know about what's needed c) care?
<Myrtti> :-D
 * jussi01 hugs Flannel... there there, Aunty Myrtti is in a bad mood tonight. :D
<Myrtti> no I'm not
<Myrtti> skype works :-D
<Myrtti> workED damnit
<Myrtti>  Skype ♥ 
<ubottu> Dragnslcr called the ops in #kubuntu (Denise)
<jussi01> err, what?
<Pici> LjL: are we repelling boarders?
<LjL> Pici: no, grepping logs
<Pici> 3rd party lamp suites really annoy me.
<Flannel> Mhmmm
<Flannel> Especially since theres no reason to use them on *nix
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> i build all my lamps
<Flannel> LjL: I usually break down and buy the bulbs
<LjL> no spine, no spine
<ompaul> !sysreq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreq
<ompaul> !sys-req
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sys-req
<ompaul> !search req
<ubottu> Found: requirements-#xubuntu, hacker, aptproxy, requirements, f5, nonxgl, xfcemem, lol, reqs, nbs
<ompaul> anyone got any idea?
<LjL> ompaul: what about?
<ompaul> is there a factoid for sys rq
<ompaul> arrrr
<ompaul> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
 * ompaul head butts the deskl
<ompaul> LjL, I guess that was FAIL!
<LjL> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-05
<ompaul> where did the e come from in my initial query
<ompaul> maybe don't answer that
<jdong> that should be aliased to reisub too :)
<ompaul> jdong, and we await your brave alias
<ompaul> ! is reisub <alias> sysrq
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> !forget is reisub <alias> sysrq
<ompaul> !reisub <alias> sysrq
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<Pici> !searc reisub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about searc reisub
<Pici> !search reisub
<ubottu> Found: is reisub <alias> sysr, reisub <alias> sysr, forget
<Pici> nice
<Flannel> !forget
<ubottu> I know nothing about forge yet, Flannel
<Flannel> ....
<Pici> ubottu: forget forget
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> !search reisub
<ubottu> Found: is reisub <alias> sysr, forget*, reisub <alias> sysr
<LjL> jdong, ompaul: i type r, s, e, i, u, b in succession, after "raising skinny elephants is utterly boring", think it was ribeiro who told me
<ompaul> http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/gently-restart-a-frozen-system-298891.php
<Flannel> LjL: thats... inside out
<ompaul> hmm 
<Pici> ubottu: forget forget
<ubottu> I know nothing about forget yet, Pici
<ompaul> pici sorrry
<Pici> I give up.
<Flannel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REISUB
<ompaul> !forget \forget
<ubottu> I know nothing about \forget yet, ompaul
<Flannel> Shows why you need to do EI before S (scroll down)
<ompaul> !forget `forget`
<ubottu> I know nothing about `forget` yet, ompaul
<ompaul> !forget 'forget'
<ubottu> I know nothing about 'forget' yet, ompaul
<ompaul> !forget 
<ubottu> I know nothing about forge yet, ompaul
<ompaul> !forgt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forgt
<ompaul> !forge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forge
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> stdin, ^^ sorry
 * ompaul hides
<Flannel> I know nothing vs I dont know anything....
<Flannel> !-forget
<ubottu> I know nothing about forge yet, Flannel
<Flannel> Why the two different error messages?
<Flannel> I love you too ubot5` 
<ompaul> Flannel, I gave up on that :
<ompaul> :)
<stdin> what exactly are you trying to do?
<ompaul> !forget
<ubottu> I know nothing about forge yet, ompaul
<Flannel> hmmm, I wonder if one is a removed command, the other is a nonexistant one
<ompaul> !search reisub
<ubottu> Found: is reisub <alias> sysr, forget*, forget 'is reisub <alias> sysr, reisub <alias> sysr
<Flannel> ompaul: nice...
<LjL> Flannel: probably doesn't matter much as you unmount later anyway
<ompaul> stdin, ^^ fix that before I break it more
<LjL> (*if* you wait long enough between u and b)
<stdin> I'll have to do it by hand :p
<Flannel> LjL: Well, if you dont let stuff stop gracefully before synching, there may be unsynched things from the termination
<ompaul> stdin, ergo the sorry
<LjL> Flannel: i thought an unmount implied a sync
<Flannel> LjL: normally, not with sysreq I dont think.
<ompaul> LjL, umount does in a sane place but as Flannel says sysrq is not normal
<Flannel> We probably ought to also mention on that factoid that it is those keys for US-QWERTY only.  And other keyboards will have to compensate
<LjL> Flannel, i can't think of a keyboard where any of those keys is in the wrong place...
<Flannel> LjL: well, dvorak people would be pushing the keys themselves, not the letters.
<LjL> ah well, the dvorak weirdos.
<Flannel> so, assuming they had a qwerty keyboard, instead of an actual dvorak keyboard
<ompaul> Flannel, they got dvorak keyboards they are supposed to know what they are doing
<Flannel> LjL: I know theres some foreign keyboards that do too.  Although, hmm, maybe not those keys.
<LjL> Flannel: no, not those keys
<LjL> you get AZERTY
<LjL> QZERTY
<LjL> and i think QsomethingERTZ
<LjL> but the reisub keys are firm in their place
<stdin> !search reisub
<ubottu> Found: 
<LjL> !search printscreen
<ubottu> Found: sysrq
<ubottu> Lofde_ called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ompaul> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ompaul> !-sysrq
<ubottu> sysrq has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2008-09-12 20:29:51 - last edited by ompaul on 2008-09-12 20:30:33
<ompaul> !reisub <alias> sysrq
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> !printscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printscreen
<ompaul> stdin, thanks
<NTsucks> is my name fine/
<Flannel> If you have to ask...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, micah said: ubottu: there is a debian package for webmin and it works fine
<Flannel> ubottu: tell micah about worksforme
<Myrtti> roight.
<ubottu> In ubottu, liuxg515 said: I am sorry ,this is my first time here. what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> How do i forward a channel again?  I can't seem to find the documentation on it
<Hobbsee> oh, found it.
<ompaul> some really old bans pointing to -ot
<ompaul> sorry pointing to read topic 
<ompaul> cheeky is basically incapable of using irc in a meaningful way 
<bazhang> that is for certain
<ompaul> I am gone away for a while
<bazhang> cya
<ompaul> back
<ompaul> <picca> wanker!
<ompaul> * picca has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<ompaul> lovely 
<bazhang> wow
<ompaul> to be expected 
<ompaul> how to win friends and influence people
<bazhang> well when you come in with a will ubuntu switch to kde question to start off, not likely to end well
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> point
<bazhang> Cheeky, how may we assist you
<Cheeky> wish i was never exposed to this life that i have stated to explore 
<bazhang> !coc | Cheeky read this
<ubottu> Cheeky read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | Cheeky and this
<ubottu> Cheeky and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cheeky> bazhang: i feel it was unfair that justy coz i was talking to you and not to that dude who banned me had  the right to do so just coz i didnt answer him .. that pretty freaking sad 
<bazhang> Cheeky, no.
<bazhang> Cheeky, many people tried to help you and you ignored them
<bazhang> Cheeky, many times ignored them and repeated your same question again and again.
<Cheeky> and how did you knowi ignored them?...did you assume .. coz maybe you did .. my asnweres to their questions .. were nto addressed to them i didnt know how to add all of them but  i still suffecient infomation that they culd grasp that i have adressed that their question listn if this is a whole power trip wat ever leave me out of it 
<Cheeky> iam sorry 
<ikonia> about 4 people answered you questions
<bazhang> Cheeky, you not only ignored them, but refused to read the links provided you.
<Cheeky> i dunno why i ineed to talk to you guys and ask to be let in if you guys dont want me there or reall expect that every person who joins that room or used has to to answer you gusy questrions and wat ever 
<bazhang> Cheeky, dont try to blame others for your lack of irc etiquette.
<Cheeky> i think you didnt read my messages i said i used one of the programs the docs gave me 
<bazhang> Cheeky, no.
<Cheeky> i am not fluent with terms 
<Cheeky> that are in linux 
<bazhang> Cheeky, you did not pay attention.
<Cheeky> thought ubuntu room was for newbies 
<bazhang> Cheeky, you refused to follow others suggestions.
<bazhang> Cheeky, and just repeated the same question over and over disrupting the channel.
<Cheeky> wat ever man 
<Cheeky> you guys run this show 
<Cheeky> have at it 
<bazhang> Cheeky, being a new user is not an excuse for not following through.
<bazhang> maniheer, how may we help you.
<Cheeky> it aint no excuse 
<maniheer> came to say sorry for yesterday
<maniheer> to LjL
<bazhang> maniheer, okay
<maniheer> i also see they forwarded #ubuntu-ontopic to #ubuntu
<bazhang> maniheer, will forward to him. thanks
<bazhang> maniheer, if there is nothing else...
<Cheeky> we all are humans if we dont make mistakes ,.. we wont learn and .. i dont need to appologize to poeple toget into rooms ...you guys have some issure 
<Cheeky> wow ... my experience with ubunut and web cams 
<Cheeky> heh .. 
<ikonia> Cheeky: if thats your stance, there is nothing more to discuss
<Cheeky> and the community that tries to grow and promote a something but .. only to find that you gusy i guess power trip 
<bazhang> Cheeky, any thing else?
<Cheeky> nah nothing else 
<bazhang> Cheeky, if not, then please read the /topic here.
<Cheeky> please why dont you kick me 
<bazhang> no need.
<bazhang> you can just part yourself.
<Cheeky> nah .. come on you guys do this all the timeand then wait for pple to applogize to you guys 
<bazhang> Cheeky, no.
<bazhang> Cheeky, this is not about us vs you
<bazhang> Cheeky, this is about a very busy room that you were disrupting.
<jussi01> Cheeky: We try to keep the channels open for all comers, when you dont listen to instructions or follow advice you make the room more busy and others cannot get help
<Cheeky> jussi01: i have been a user in ubuntu and only come to ubuntu coz i like that lace its been something diffferent that i love comeing back to every day for the last 3 weeks just coz i didnt reply back to some one names ompaul he didnt have the right to kick me .. 
<Cheeky> i justy dont feel its unfair 
<ikonia> Cheeky: thats not what happened
<ikonia> and this isn't the first time you've been "guided" to stay on track/topic in #ubuntu
<Cheeky> i thought linux and some programmers that i have met there have a different vision that i respect and beleive 
<Cheeky> not this 
<ikonia> I know I've spoke to you twice
<Cheeky> oh yeah 
<Cheeky> ikonia: he mentioned if i dont reply back to wat he said he will kick me if i ever ask about web cam/
<ikonia> Cheeky: you where not responding to his question and just kept hitting the channel with the same question over and over
<ikonia> he was trying to help you and you where ignoring it, and just distrupting the channel
<ikonia> and I know I have spoken to you before about repeating the same question over and over and over in chanel before
<Nafallo> hmm
<jussi01> Cheeky: the operators are there to make sure the room runs smoothly, while I didnt see the situation, it sounds though you were disrupt ting the channel and denying others a chance to get help.
<Nafallo> I have a problem with a user I banned harassing me about the ban in private.
<Nafallo> and he won't stop.
<ikonia> Nafallo: just ignore it dude
<Cheeky> yeah it sounds .. wat ever man 
<Cheeky> if you wish me that fine .. if you guys have the power to let me in .. iam not gonna bege to join back in 
<ikonia> no one is asking you to beg
<Nafallo> apparently he's harassing others as well was just reported on the channel I banned him from :-/
<jussi01> Cheeky: until you agree to abide by the guidelines set up for the channel - guidelines for everyones benefit - we will not unban you. 
<Cheeky> i feel like iam punished .. when i truly .. doent feel like i deserve it .. its like the system .. 
<Nafallo> oh well. keep an eye out for 'zoddan' I guess :-)
<ikonia> Nafallo: thank you
<bazhang> Cheeky, you wont be let back in then.
<Cheeky> on wat ground?
<ikonia> Cheeky: the ones that have been explained to you, and your attitude in here
<bazhang> refusing to follow the coc and the guidelines Cheeky 
<Cheeky> so you guys choose huh 
<Cheeky> sorry i .... dont feel  like i didnt something wrong ... i get banned coz .. i didnt respond to some one in the chat 
<ikonia> Cheeky: it's just moderation to keep the channel working esasy
<ikonia> Cheeky: you then went into #ubuntu-offtopic and started bad mouthing ompaul
<Cheeky> that i admit 
<ikonia> was that the right thing to do, or the right way to do deal with something you feel was wrong
<Cheeky> no 
<bazhang> Cheeky, I have noticed you before today as well.
<Cheeky> but wat do you expect when you get banned from a place from a dude you cant ask whty 
<ikonia> so just think about why you where removed (keep in mind I've spoke to you around 2 times also to get you to keep on track in #ubuntu) and think about how you asking the same question over and over
<bazhang> Cheeky, this is a community of volunteers.
<ikonia> Cheeky: what do I expect ? I expect you to not go bad mouthing people in other channels
<ikonia> even if he banned you, making comments in other channels is not going to help your situation
<bazhang> Cheeky, if he did not, I would have.
<Cheeky> you should also expect you fellow mates not to ban ppl just coz they didnt reply to them 
<ikonia> Cheeky: thats not what happened
<Cheeky> yes it did 
<ikonia> Cheeky: and the fact that you can't grasp that 
<Cheeky> omg 
<bazhang> Cheeky, that is simply not the case.
<ikonia> Cheeky: he offered you help, I offered you help, two other people offered you help, you simpley kept asking the same question over and over again
<bazhang> Cheeky, you cant re-write history that has logs.
<Cheeky> not trying 
<bazhang> Cheeky, you were asked repeatedly to stop.
<bazhang> Cheeky, and many folks made suggestions which you completely ignored.
<Cheeky> i wuld liek to see the logs and paste exactly where he said he will ban me if he didnt reply to his message 
<Cheeky> if you could please bring it up or show me 
<Cheeky> ill will show you 
<bazhang> Cheeky, no need.
<Cheeky> why not 
<bazhang> Cheeky, I witnessed it all.
<Cheeky> thats proof 
<Cheeky> on my side 
<Cheeky> isnt it 
<Cheeky> please show me so i can show 
<bazhang> and what you are saying is simply not correct in any way shape or form.
<Cheeky> dont you think i have the right to do so ?
<Cheeky> then please show me howi can show the logs ?
<Cheeky> please?
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> no.
<ikonia> it's fine I have no problem with you seeing the log
<bazhang> you need to read those links I gave you and come back at some point in the future
<bazhang> Cheeky, when you have understood the meaning of the ubuntu community.
<Cheeky> i cant seem to find the logs of the chat room i was in 
<Cheeky> was there a paticular file i need to look for so i can justify my statement ?
<bazhang> pavlz seems to have stopped
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> :)
<ikonia> I've tried to speak to him in a pm, but he does seem limited by the device he's typing on
<bazhang> he was running debian or using debian repos with ubuntu
<ikonia> I think so, but I couldn't quite get any info out of him
<bazhang> that cant end well :)
<bazhang> ultabreaksit mark 2
<ikonia> he may not be, but it's hard to tell
<bazhang> for those times when 1 breakage is not enough
<Cheeky> is there a file in paticular i need to find toshow my logs of that chat in that directory >?
<ikonia> Cheeky: this is going nowhere
<ikonia> Cheeky: seriously just walk away for a few hours, and have a ponder about this all came about
<bazhang> Cheeky, how about coming back in a few days
<elkbuntu> what?
<Cheeky> i just want to show ... my argument doesnt matted .. if i get back in or not at least just do my part 
<elkbuntu> ultabreaksit has birthed a successor? :(
<ikonia> elkbuntu: ?
<elkbuntu> <bazhang> ultabreaksit mark 2
<ikonia> Cheeky: we've read the logs - hence why we are saying "thats not what happened"
<ikonia> Cheeky: so it maybe best if you just sit down and had a think about how this all came about, 
<Cheeky> ok fair enuff but can i see wat you saw?
<ikonia> Cheeky: you've just been given the link to see the logs
<bazhang> elkbuntu, some one using debian repos with ubuntu
<Cheeky> ikonia:  i clicked on it but it opened different logs 
<ikonia> Cheeky: re-read it
<ikonia> Cheeky: as in re-read the link and the text in the link
<Cheeky> i mean .alot of links wih in it in thr browser 
<ikonia> Cheeky: thats right
<ikonia> Cheeky: so find the link for the channel you where in
<Cheeky> all i know was i typed in #ubuntu  in pidgin 
<ikonia> how does that relate to anything ?
<ikonia> you've been given the link for the logs
<ikonia> it doesn't matter what client you use, it is still recorded in the logs
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Cheeky> through the link rthat were given by the bot i navigated to this link http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2008/10/05/ ...... in that i dunno wat room i was in coz all i typed in was #ubuntu in pidgin 
<bazhang> Cheeky, why do you want to argue this?
<ikonia> thats the wrong link
<ikonia> lets stop this
<bazhang> Cheeky, it wont make things better.
<bazhang> Cheeky, you were in the wrong. end of story.
<Cheeky> fine i just want to show you guys something .. coz after alli spend all this time taking to ytou guys might as well show you wat i meant right 
<ikonia> Cheeky: just go away for a time, and think about how this situation came about, then we can progress it forward
<ikonia> Cheeky: we've read the logs
<bazhang> Cheeky, accept it and move on.
<Cheeky> why cant you please how me the logs or give me a hard time with finding the logs i just wanna see .. and point it out 
<Cheeky> this is soo unfair 
<ikonia> this is getting old now
<ikonia> Cheeky: please follow the advise and just take a break and think about how you got here
<bazhang> Cheeky, no its not unfair.
<bazhang> Cheeky, this is unfair to those who use ubuntu other than you.
<bazhang> Cheeky, we are taking time to spend with you and others are not being helped as a result.
<Cheeky> its totally unfair .. dont help me with my problem .. for asking the communuity and not replying to one person i get banned and then i dont even get help how to navigate and show you my logs 
<Cheeky> ha 
<Cheeky> ok
<bazhang> Cheeky, please come back in 4 or 5 days, perhaps a week.
<Cheeky> man 
<Cheeky> sure 
<Cheeky> forget it 
<bazhang> great.
<Cheeky> wat ever wat goes around comes around 
<ikonia> ok
<bazhang> bye Cheeky 
<Cheeky> do i have to leave or o something ?
<ikonia> Cheeky: it would be nice please. 
<bazhang> yes please.
<Cheeky> please kick me 
<Cheeky> for shits sake 
<ikonia> Cheeky: please be mature enough to walk away 
<Cheeky> please 
<bazhang> no necessito
<Cheeky> nah not with some one who i dodnt see is mature enuff 
<Cheeky> wat ever man 
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> he's been a problem before.
<bazhang> yes indeedy
<bazhang>  [hopeless] (n=evilz@202.122.154.103): hot deal maker spamming porn messages to other users including yours truly
<bazhang> currently in PM
<Cheeky> you guys there?
<bazhang> Cheeky, how may we help you
<Cheeky> i need to know wat link or namei need to find out my log in a paticular room :)
<ikonia> Cheeky: you where told before
<ikonia> before you started speaking with swear words
<ikonia> and acting like a child
<ikonia> Cheeky: getting the logs is not going to change anything, so it is possibly better for you to take a break and come back when you are prepared to talk politly
<Cheeky> you gave me link right ... ?
<ikonia> Cheeky: there is nothing futher to discuss
<bazhang> Cheeky, come back some time later.
<Cheeky> please .....all i am asking is that you assist me with finding my logs ..so .. that i can then think abnout how i cam here... 
<bazhang> Cheeky, say in four or five days.
<Cheeky> pleaase i dont want to come back to ubuntu
<Cheeky> i want to see my logs for that room 
<ikonia> Cheeky: ok, then I suggest you leave
<jussi01> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> Cheeky, then no reason to be here arguing with us
<Cheeky> well actually there is .. coz i want to show you guys something that you guys are just bluntly ignoring 
<Cheeky> and asking me to come a few days later 
<ikonia> Cheeky: we have read the logs
<Cheeky> ok can i see themplease?
<ikonia> Cheeky: and you showing us "something" won't change your attidue in this channel
<Cheeky> i can findit on the linkyou send me 
<ikonia> Cheeky: you've been given the link twice
<ikonia> there is nothing more to discuss
<Cheeky> ok
<Cheeky>  foundit 
<Cheeky> here 
<Cheeky> 10:22] <ompaul> Cheeky, as you have not replied to my civil questions if you mention web cams again I will ban you 
<Cheeky> isnt that unfair ?
<ikonia> Cheeky: there was more than that one line
<ikonia> Cheeky: and that doesn't change your attitude in this channel
<Cheeky> but isnt that unfair?
<ikonia> Cheeky: there is nothing more to discuss
<bazhang> Cheeky, no.
<Cheeky> ah ok 
<Cheeky> then 
<bazhang> Cheeky, there was more than an hour before that of you asking again and again.
<bazhang> and many folks giving answers and you ignoring them completely.
<Cheeky> so ppl get banned for not repling ppl question?
<ikonia> Cheeky: thats not what happened
<ikonia> and you know that
<Cheeky> maybe i was respodning to one guy 
<ikonia> and you've had that explained to you
<Cheeky> no dude 
<bazhang> Cheeky, you were disrupting the channel for a long long time.
<ikonia> and you've been rude and offensive, and an "issue" in this channel
<Cheeky> this unfair 
<ikonia> thats a pretty good list
<Cheeky> wow 
<bazhang> Cheeky, any other channel than  #ubuntu and you would be out and banned inside of five minutes.
<Cheeky> thats all you have to say yes .. i did .. but i didnt mean .. 2 .. but i get kicked out by ompaul .. coz .. i didnt reply back to him .. that very fari in your eyes not saying i was perfect i was lil pissed about teh whole web cam thing i need ti for my parent and midst getting kicked 
<ikonia> Cheeky: do you think you've behaved nicley in here
<Cheeky> bazhang: please dont assume .. i have been in other rooms and met many firends 
<Cheeky> no 
<Cheeky> not not all 
<Cheeky> do you think you gusy have been fair to me?
<ikonia> Cheeky: yes very
<ikonia> Cheeky: we have been polite, answered your questions, listened,
<bazhang> Cheeky, more than fair.
<bazhang> Cheeky, at some point you have to diy
<ikonia> Cheeky: I think there is little more to discuss
<Cheeky> then this is my conflict i have shown you even the line where he even told me i get kicked out coz i didnty respoint to one your operators 
<bazhang> Cheeky, no one can come to your home and set up your web cam for you.
<ikonia> Cheeky: thats not why you where kicked
<elkbuntu> Cheeky, irc is not a privilege, not a right. ompaul is a long-term and balanced operator. his judgement is trusted.
<bazhang> Cheeky, you have to read, listen and pay attention.
<ikonia> Cheeky: it wasn't that one line
<bazhang> Cheeky, none of which you did.
<Flannel> Cheeky: and you continue to not do, even in here.
<Cheeky> coz you kciked me b4 i even could 
<ikonia> no-one kicked you from this channel
<elkbuntu> if you're going to argue, please do not abuse the english language whilst doing so.
<ikonia> infact no-one kicked you after swearing at us, and asking us to kick you
<ikonia> this is going no-where
<Cheeky> look guys 
<Cheeky> iam sorry 
<bazhang> indeed.
<bazhang> as are we.
<elkbuntu> ikonia, precisely. it's been a whole hour and it's achieved nothing.
<bazhang> best to part now Cheeky 
<ikonia> I see no point in further thing this in this state
<ikonia> Cheeky: if you've got nothing more to add, it would be appriciated if you left the channel
<ikonia> Cheeky: could you please respond, if there is nothing more constructive you wish to add it would be appriciated if you left the channel
<bazhang> he has debian unstable in his sources list
<Cheeky> yeah sure 
<ikonia> Cheeky: thank you
<Cheeky> just .. umm know that wat you guys did was kinda wrong and dont think it was right 
<ikonia> Cheeky: ok, thanks,
<Cheeky> rememeber wat goes around comes around 
<ikonia> ok, as you said earlier
 * jussi01 takes a deep breath
 * ikonia puts the oxygen mask on
<ikonia> Hmm he's just joined ##linux, I wonder what the odds of a bad mouthing are ;)
<ikonia> surprislingly not
<ikonia> how nice
<elkbuntu> it'll happen
<ikonia> all looks good
<elkbuntu> i didnt say it'll happen right away
<elkbuntu> it tends to go like this... kid enters ##linux > kid lurks a while > kid asks question about ubuntu > kid gets directed to #ubuntu > *snap*
<LjL> look, can anyone lend me some web hosting for !offline, my provider just won't let me upload the stuff it needs to work. i need php and ftp access, no shell, and for that matter no ftp access if the php settings allow accessing remote sites
<LjL> and has gzip
 * Nafallo doesn't allow php
<jussi01> LjL: what do you need? I can give you an account on ubottu's server if its not too heavy
<jussi01> LjL: I own the whole server, so I can give you pretty much anything you need/want
<LjL> jussi01: the heavy parts are the bandwidth to upload package lists (but that's only when a new ubuntu release is out), and the CPU to turn that into a database (once again, only once). then it does use some CPU on queries, i guess, since they're recursive, but i doubt it will get that many hits. but i forgot to say obviously i need a DB too (though i guess any will do)
<jussi01> LjL: ok. can do. :) 
<jussi01> LjL: I got to run for a few mins, if stdin is around he can set it up too.
<LjL> thanks. i've tried adding hardy and gutsy yesterday, but aside from uploading at like 15kb/s, my free provider just won't let me upload big files like that
<ompaul> ikonia, see the comment by bullguard4 will I bf him to here?
<ompaul> it is with some regret I am going to ban forward bullguard4 from #ubuntu to here 
<ompaul> this is the basis of the ban - they have kept asking what various files do within the kernel, they should be pointed at the kernel janitors mailing list for what they are at the moment, this is the general message for them if I am not here:  while it is admirable that you have gotten so interested in the inner workings of the linux kernel and such like you have been advised to not be asking the likes of that question in #ubuntu 
<ompaul> it is a kernel dev question not a ubuntu support question
<ompaul> hi bullgard4 you have kept asking what various files do within the kernel, you should look at the kernel janitors mailing list for what goes where and why, it is really beyond the scope of #ubuntu
<ompaul> it is a kernel dev question not a ubuntu support question
<ompaul> bullgard4, do you understand that you have moved to a level that is no longer general support but very program specific
<ompaul> I take that as a no
<bullgard4> ompaul: I have put a question in the #ubuntu channel that arose because I am using Ubuntu.
<ompaul> bullgard4, it is not the kind of thing that can be supported with "how do I do grub X" things it needs kernel knowledge, and in depth, it is not an area we are suited to, nor are we likely to be able to, however I do like the level you have gotten to, I would point you to the likes of the list I pointed you to earlier today
<ompaul> bullgard4, it would be nice to be all things to all people but that is a "how does my kernel work" question, this mornings question was about commits that IBM had made to the kernel
<ompaul> bullgard4, you are as far as i am concerned and ikonia is concerned way out of line with these questions, they are interesting asides, perhaps if you were to try and entertain that as a conversation piece in #ubuntu-offtopic it might get some traction
<ompaul> bullgard4, do you see the point?
<bullgard4> ompaul: The point is this: If nobody knows the answer to a question which I have put, then nobody needs to answer. And that's it. A hint where to find the anwerr
<bullgard4> ompaul: The point is this: If nobody knows the answer to a question which I have put, then nobody needs to answer. And that's it. A hint where to find the answer would be appreciated. 
<ompaul> bullgard4, I gave you a hint this morning - linux kernel mailing list
<ompaul> it is the same answer again, if you want to get your hands dirty with this stuff the kernel janitors list is also useful
<ompaul> bullgard4, does that help?
<bullgard4> ompaul: I remember this. I am subscribing to the LKML. This list is often unsuitable to me because the participants will only discuss questions about kernel versions which are ahead of the current Ubuntu kernel version.
<ompaul> bullgard4, however you are looking at console operations, the information on searching their mailing list helps you find the origins of these files
<ompaul> bullgard4, well you have a series of operators saying don't do it in #ubuntu will you see if anyone will entertain a conversation of such dept in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bullgard4> Searching in their mailing lists is often tedious as they take into account many different distributions and not the specifics of the Ubuntu distribution.
<ompaul> bullgard4, the basic kernel does not change substantially between the hands of kernel.org and the ubuntu devs 
<ompaul> bullgard4, there are 9 million lines or thereabouts of code in the kernel 
<ompaul> bullgard4, it is not an exact science, why  not grab the same kernel from kernel . org and compare it
<ompaul> see if you have a change
<bullgard4> This is probably true but often I only know in the aftermath if a roblem arose due to a specific kernel version or some other Ubuntu program.
<ompaul> bullgard4, have you considered getting involved with the devs on a closer basis, i.e. to do some development yourself?
<bullgard4> ompaul: I do not understand what the phrase "see if you have a change" means.
<ompaul> bullgard4, to see if there is a "diff" between the kernel.org version and the ubuntu one, if there is then it might be worth looking at the debian version of the kernel to try and see if that is where the "change" was introduced, then it hits ubuntu 
<bullgard4> ompaul: I have not considered involving with the developers to do some kernel development myself. I am not familiar with several kernel development tools.
<bullgard4> Ok, I understand now what you mean by "see if you have a change".
<ompaul> bullgard4, you can study and study and study this stuff forever, however it might be more useful for you to actually get your "feet wet" so to speak, get involved perhaps with motu and see if you can contribute in some meaningful way with the distro you run
<bullgard4> ompaul: I am involved already.
<ompaul> well there is documentation aplenty in the kernel space
<ompaul> which should clear up what these things are doing
<SWAT> the kernel is a huge, complex and technical whole. Understanding it involves a lot (and this is a understatement) of reading and programming knowledge. Questions about the kernels inner workings need to be directed to the kernel devs.
<ompaul> bullgard4, a book released to talk about the 2.6 kernel will be out of date as soon as it released
<ompaul> bullgard4, I have several of them :) you basically can't know the kernel you can know parts of it
<ompaul> bullgard4, I have removed your ban, however I am advising you that you are asking the in the wrong place
<ompaul> bullgard4, I removed you from #ubuntu when you failed to reply to my question
<ompaul> bullgard4, and as SWAT says kernel devs know more about this, you can do a walk though the kernel but by the time 2 months are out you will be behind the times again
<ompaul> bullgard4, I would like you to look at a video it might help you understand more about the kernel let me get it for you now
<bullgard4> If I put a question in the channel #ubuntu-kernel, it usually will not be answered. There is (or was) a topic in it that prevents me from asking there even only occasionally. One exception is mjg59 who sometimes gave me valuable answers.
<ompaul> http://www.linuxelectrons.com/news/linux/16774/greg-kroah-hartman-linux-kernel
<ompaul> yeap 
<ompaul> the information in that about canonical / ubuntu is wrong but other than that 
<ompaul> it is a good presentation on the size and scope of the kernel
<ompaul> as is andrew mortons talk to google on the kernel
<bullgard4> ompaul: Thank you for the link. I will try to read  the information and to understand what is told there.
<ompaul> bullgard4, please try to talk to people in -offtopic about it - it is not suitable for #ubuntu
<ompaul> enjoy
<ompaul> bullgard4,  is there anything else?
<bullgard4> ompaul: I am aware that an endeavour to understand the whole kernel is quite a task. I will not try to completely understand it. My questions arose because I wanted to understand better what is going on when I had some Ubuntu programs on my computer and they did not work as I expected them to work.
<ompaul> bullgard4, so come over to -offtopic and lets continue this conversation there
<bullgard4> ok
<ompaul> close this one? ;-)
<ompaul> Mechdave, can we help you in some way?
<Mechdave> ompaul, Sorry just jumped in here when someone was starting to be a bit offensive and then I forgot about the window being open
<Mechdave> shall leave now
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> @mark bullgard4 sent to talk with people in #ubuntu-offtopic in that twilight zone where the user is too advanced for #u and not a #u-kernel hacker 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * stdin notes that "@mark <channel> <nick> <message>" works too
<ompaul> stdin, thanks
<ompaul> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic bullgard4 sent to talk with people in #ubuntu-offtopic in that twilight zone where the user is too advanced for #u and not a #u-kernel hacker 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> @mark #ubuntu bullgard4 sent to talk with people in #ubuntu-offtopic in that twilight zone where the user is too advanced for #u and not a #u-kernel hacker 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> stdin, yes I want to to scream out at people :)
<ompaul> I know exactly what I am doing :)
<ompaul> and I am so glad someone does :)
<danbh_intrepid> this factoid is outdated
<danbh_intrepid> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Myrtti> oh?
<Myrtti> and how should they be fixed?
<danbh_intrepid> aegis doesnt exist anymore.  Maybe it could be updated to point to the help page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<danbh_intrepid> I just updated the page to include the !linuxvirus link too.
<danbh_intrepid> please, thanks and bye  : P
<Myrtti> hold on
<danbh_intrepid> mk
<Myrtti> exact fixes please
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, you guys usually reject my exact fixes, but I can work on it
<Myrtti> usually it helps if you tell why something should be updated
<Myrtti> and since you've now told us...
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I noticed that, that why I figured I would just tell you why it needs the update.  But hold on, I'm thinking...
<ubottu> In ubottu, danbh_intrepid said: !no, antivirus is <reply> Antivirus is something you don't need on linux, unless you server windows clients.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ompaul> which cases does this happen in, I was of the impression that the wine guys could not get virus's to run some Windows viruses can run with 
<ompaul> wine
<ompaul> hmmm
<LjL> !no antivirus is <reply> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, unless you serve Windows clients. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Myrtti> I think Windows clients is a bit ambiguous
<LjL> ompaul: viruses can run on wine - not all of them, but some
<LjL> Myrtti: with regard to?
<ompaul> LjL, ahh, I was of the impression that some serious testing showed them failing ahh well 
<ompaul> I suppose emus will get there some time :)
<danbh_intrepid> well, thats what the previous factoid said.  I wasnt sure what to say
<Myrtti> I'm not sure - somehow client rings my bell of server-client architecture
<ompaul> !no antivirus is <reply> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where your data is then fed to windows computers, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Myrtti> there
<LjL> Myrtti: i think that's what it means
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how fed up?
<LjL> if you have shared SMB folders, say
<ompaul> hi kiddie Tm_T 
<ompaul> !no antivirus is <reply> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where your data is then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Tm_T> ompaul: hi hi, just got back from 2-day honey moon
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Myrtti> LjL: yes, but how many of those who share folders with smb, associate it with server-client architechture
<danbh_intrepid> lol
<ompaul> Tm_T, ack
<LjL> Myrtti: me *shrug*
<Myrtti> !antivirus ~= /windows/Windows/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<ompaul> !no antivirus is <reply> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Myrtti> stupid bot
<ompaul> hehehe
<ompaul> gotcha
<LjL> Myrtti: that's because i had already done the same in pm
 * Tm_T huggggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> oh.
 * Myrtti huggles Tm_T 
<Myrtti> Tm_T: food problems solved
<ompaul> Tm_T, 2 days seems like such a long time
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I'll feed you heaps of the stuff my mom brought
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aaa that problem, great (:)
<Myrtti> so please, eat lightly tomorrow
<Tm_T> will do
<Myrtti> I need to lose some of those pot roasts
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> ompaul: indeed, very long it was
<Myrtti> how's the ickle one doing?
<Tm_T> fine thanks (:
<Myrtti> goodygood
<ubottu> In ubottu, marko-_- said: ubottu what is life ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, marko-_- said: ubottu what is lthe meaning about life ?
<LjL> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://jussi01.com/ljl/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<jussi01> LjL: could you amend that to a tinyurl or something? I hate being hilighted on factoids
<Myrtti> or dy.fi
<Tm_T> s.kapsi.fi
<jussi01> oh someone just do it, Im off again
<stdin> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://tinyurl.com/4faslb (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<LjL> i've registered to a domain redirector, will use that when they activate me
<jussi01> back :)
<jussi01> thanks stdin, LjL that would be good. glad you got it working, I think itll be quite useful!
<Myrtti> I just configured my ekiga.net account to my phone :-DDDDD
<Myrtti> HAH!
<LjL> it should yes, people either don't seem to get the concept of "generate package download script", or it doesn't work properly anyway
<LjL> !interpid is <alias> intrepid
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> (seen this typo enough times already)
<jussi01> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<jussi01> cool :)
<LjL> eek
<jussi01> LjL: ?
<LjL> what a name
<Tm_T> LjL: blame mark
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> LjL: you are a little late, dont tell me you didnt know....
<LjL> no, i didn't know
<Myrtti> this is great
<Myrtti> wonderful
<LjL> i could live without knowing, too
<Myrtti> MAGNIFICENT
 * LjL hits Myrtti on the head
 * Tm_T huggggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> lol. Found Tomi Kekkonen and Urho Kekkonen
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> don't know either one
<Myrtti> me calls 500@ekiga.net just for shit and giggles
<Tm_T> ok
<Myrtti> hihiahhh
<Myrtti> that's just so hilarious
<Myrtti> SIP phonecalls on my phone
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> noone calls to me ....
 * LjL hits harder
<Myrtti> I bet people at saunalahti are extatic
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> "damn, she found the SIP!"
<Myrtti> *SNORK*
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> it's life Jim, but not as we know it
<hedkandi> hello!
<hedkandi> I just joined that thing
<hedkandi> what's it called?
<hedkandi> lunchpad
<hedkandi> and now I can upload packages!
<hedkandi> what fun!
<PriceChild> launchpad?
<hedkandi> do you know anything about gpg keys or is that offtopic?
 * LjL blinks
<LjL> hedkandi: aren't you looking for #launchpad perhaps?
<hedkandi> so anyway, what buttons do you press in lunchpad to upload a package?
<Nafallo> hedkandi: wrong channel dude.
<Nafallo> hedkandi: you want #launchpad
<PriceChild> hedkandi: its not quite as simple as that, and #launchpad for support on launchpad.net
<PriceChild> hedkandi: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging
<hedkandi> it says "login with lunchpad openID"!!
<hedkandi> whats that??
<hedkandi> ok
 * LjL blinks
 * Myrtti chuckles
<Myrtti> that, my friends, was a genuine troll.
<Myrtti> methinks.
<LjL> who's familiar with dpkg status files issues? i think i have a terminal case here.
<hedkandi> hello!
<hedkandi> guys I'm logged into revu.ubuntuwire.com
<LjL> hedkandi, type /topic please
<hedkandi> ooops
<hedkandi> how come when I join ubuntu-motu it sends me here?
<Pici> One moment.
<LjL> because australians can be annoying
<hedkandi> of course
<LjL> hedkandi, because you behaved silly in -motu
<hedkandi> what?
<ompaul_> <screenname57648> I SAID I'LL NEED SOME ADVICE ON MAKING A BIT OF SOFTWARE PUBLISHABLE
<PriceChild> hedkandi: are you known by any other nicks?
<hedkandi> oh here we go!
<ompaul_> is that a yes?
<hedkandi> so what am I guilty of?
<Myrtti> how bluntly should I say it?
 * Myrtti hides
 * Myrtti returns to make a blog entry about ekiga.net and her phone
<hedkandi> well naturally you won't get banned.
<ompaul_> hedkandi, candy for the brain heh?
<LjL> !etiquette > hedkandi    (hedkandi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> hedkandi, please see my private message
<LjL> !guidelines > hedkandi    (hedkandi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ompaul_> hedkandi,  PriceChild asked you a simple question, can you answer it?
<LjL> [23:42:40] <LjL> ferretonthelus: then i'm sorry to say that, unless someone else knows some way of fixing the status file that i'm completely unaware of, your system is seriously and irreparably broken
<LjL> ^ so if someone does...
<ompaul_> LjL, #u?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> broken status file. broken status-old file.
<LjL> very broken, it shows a list of "find"-like results instead of dpkg entries.
<hedkandi> ompaul_: no
<ompaul_> you can't answer it, then we are left with a strange situation
<Pici> hedkandi: So you've never been in #ubuntu-motu as screenname57648 who oddly seems to have the same ip address and ident as you?
<hedkandi> I'm not saying anything until I know what I'm accused of.
<LjL> i see
<LjL> well, you're not saying anything at all
<ompaul_> how did I not see that coming
<LjL> same ident, liar. was also banned in #ubuntu earlier on in may.
<Pici> ompaul_: You don't know LjL well enough? or maybe your tail is intefering with your brain?
<ompaul_> hehe
<ompaul_> Pici, thanks
<ompaul> my lovely isp dropped the ball there a while ago
<ompaul> it is amazing how much you rely on the network being there
<LjL> ompaul, uhm, didn't they tell you? the internet has a scheduled outage planned for the entire month of november
<ompaul> LjL, to clean up all em drives
<ompaul> LjL, we wake up on the first of december and there will be no internet the mib will have been to every house and removed all references to ethernet
<LjL> -... ..- - .-- . -.- -. --- .-- .... --- .-- - --- ... ..- .-. ..- .. ..- .
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-28
<MenZa> watch bernardlychan in #ubuntu
<MenZa> For the record, he was advertising "his hosting service for ubuntu server hosting and domain names"
<MenZa> may want to keep an eye out for him
<Flannel> Hi GSF1200S, how can we help you today?
<GSF1200S> ive been in here once before. I dont have access to the router, so i cant update the firmware. I have /8001 appended to the freenode address, but it still wont grant me access to #ubuntu
<GSF1200S> you guys helped me before basically by pointing me to the guide i should have read before
<Flannel> GSF1200S: You need to follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic and have the bots test you to remove the forward
<GSF1200S> hmm, well it says it cannot test me and asks me if this is my usual username
<GSF1200S> which it is
<Flannel> GSF1200S: We've got one bot in there having probems right now.  The other one tested you, and has removed the forward.  You should now be able to join #ubuntu
<GSF1200S> and now im in the channel again..
<GSF1200S> yeah, ok, was a little confused. thank you
<Flannel> GSF1200S: No problem.  Enjoy your stay in #ubuntu, thank you for flying with us today.
<GSF1200S> :)
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Howdy aprilhare_, how can we help you today?
<aprilhare_> hello flannel
<topyli> hi aprilhare_
<aprilhare_> hello topyli, you just banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic for banter with a new zealander?
<topyli> aprilhare_: you don't need a review of the channel conduct i trust
<aprilhare_> exactly how is that applicable
<aprilhare_> its only banter of a gentle nature.
<topyli> your sheep references are not appreciated, and your conduct is constantly on the edge, or over it. i can't babysit you, you're an experienced member of -ot
<aprilhare_> ?
<topyli> much better if you stay out for a couple of days now
<aprilhare_> topyli: you're exaggerating
<aprilhare_> not only that, you don't understand
<Flannel> aprilhare_: I know you've been told not to in the past, because I have personally told you not to.
<aprilhare_> what am I missing
<aprilhare_> i think both of you need to be explicit
<topyli> aprilhare_: you know the limits within which you may stay in the channel. as an old-timer, you should not only stay narrowly within them, but also be an example to new members
<aprilhare_> topyli: you're not making any sense to me
<aprilhare_> care to go back to first principle and tell me why sheep sounds are cause for a ban?
<topyli> aprilhare_: please think about it for a day or two, then come back and we can discuss the future
<aprilhare_> topyli: why? you'll get the same conversation in a day or two.
<aprilhare_> please talk to me
<aprilhare_> because this isn't very helpful
<aprilhare_> i just can't believe it. you're ignoring me over a communications fault?
<topyli> aprilhare_: in that case, come back only when the discussion is less likely to be the same
<aprilhare_> topyli: i think you're using a big stick to me and it's not necessary
<aprilhare_> it's not controversial, it's not offensive, it's harmless. you're making mountains out of nothing (not even a molehill).
<elky> o.O
<topyli> aprilhare_: we disagree on that, as you can see
<aprilhare_> elky: i made sheep sounds to a new zealander and I get banned!
<topyli> aprilhare_: no. you do it, and similar things, for month after month without listening to ops when told not to, and you get banned
<elky> aprilhare_, this is not specifically about this incident, but rather a habit of baiting people.
<aprilhare_> elky: i doubt sheep sounds to a new zealander are a big time baiting action - its just harmless banter
<aprilhare_> elky: if it was you'd have to turn off all the tv transmitters in sydney
<elky> it's not harmless banter. it led to someone mentioning beastiality in the channel.
<elky> actually, more than just mention, graphically so.
<aprilhare_> elky: i think he decided to do that off his own bat. i don't make anyone do anything
<aprilhare_> i didn't lead him anywhere.
<topyli> that's not true and you know it
<aprilhare_> topyli: i believe it is true
<elky> aprilhare_, you catalysed it. your baiting set the tone. your baiting is tedious and tiring.
<aprilhare_> i tell you what. stomp on me some more. you'll get a real bait reaction then.
<elky> aprilhare_, accept the consequences and wait out the time. it's not the only channel you use for casual conversation, and you're not going to gain anything by threatening us.
<aprilhare_> elky: threatening? i'm pointing out *this* is baiting
<aprilhare_> but hey. you're right. ops baiting innocent users because of others bad behaviour is getting tiring
<topyli> aprilhare_: okay, i'll leave you with my prevous suggestion of thinking about your behavior for a couple of days, or however long it takes, and returning here when a constructive discussion about the future is more likely
<elky> do i need to quote a dictionary definition of "threaten"
<aprilhare_> elky: i said a couple of times, not one :)
<elky> aprilhare_, your comments are not harmless no matter how hard you try convince yourself. Not only did this particular incident incite inappropriate comments, but sheep references *are* intimidating and exclusionary to some kiwis.
<aprilhare_> elky: wow. you actually believe that
<aprilhare_> strange people
<elky> o.O
<Flannel> !away > NorwayGeek|Away
<Pici> Er, does anyone else using irssi see a background color for sipior's message at 11:02:19 ? (its 11:03 here now)
<Pici> in #u
<nalioth> no colors here
<Pici> Weird then. /me checks his hilights just in case
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> meh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<papapepper> please test me manually :-)
<papapepper> I'm in ircII and a lot of this is new to me
<papapepper> still learning how to use command line goodies!
<nalioth> papapepper: may i suggest you  . .
<nalioth> mmmkay
<topyli> we don't need no stinkin' sugustians!
<topyli> i wonder where ircII is still in use
<topyli> oh packaged on ubuntu for example
<elky> it's the default on dreamhost accounts too iirc, but that clearly was not a dreamhost account.
<Flannel> Pici: Yes.
<papapepper> help me please... just want to change port to 8001 in irssi
<papapepper> i tried irssi --port 8001
<Flannel> papapepper: edit ~/.irssi/config
<papapepper> Flannel: thank you! :-)
<papapepper> can I do that from tty3 while having chats on tty1 and 2 open without big problems?
<nalioth> ubottu: tell papapepper about screen
<ubottu> papapepper, please see my private message
 * topyli checks what channel he's in
<papapepper> there is no config file yet in ~/.irssi/
<papapepper> ubottu: I can't see your pm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<papapepper> ubottu: tell papapepper about screen
<ubottu> papapepper, please see my private message
<papapepper> :-(
<nalioth> papapepper: at the bottom of your screen should be a red letter name of "ubottu" with a number next to it
<nalioth> papapepper: typing /window [that number] will get you to his PM
<papapepper> how do I close ubottu's window now? (4)
<Flannel>  /wc
<nalioth> papapepper: if you're done with him, go back to his window and type /window close
<Flannel> (window close)
<papapepper> uh oh
<papapepper> well, "/connect irc.freenode.com 8001" works fine, except I'm still not allowed to join #ubuntu
<nalioth> papapepper: no, you'll need to go to #ubuntu-read-topic and get tested
<papapepper> nalioth: finally!
<papapepper> thank you so much for everyone's help
<papapepper> how do I give a reason when I leave a room?
<nalioth> papapepper: it's not necessary.  /window close doesn't take reasons
<papapepper> is there a /unjoin?
<papapepper> only on disconnect, right?
<stefg> we have a spammer chinchiller in #ubuntu
<Pici> ikonia: That was the ban I just applied
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> sorry
<Pici> np
<ikonia> I'd pm'd him but got no response
<ikonia> I thought you did someone else, apologise
<Pici> Why apoligize? I banned them, you removed.
<ikonia> spam attack again in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: you may want to remove guest2385 from #proxy-users
<ikonia> Pici: thank you, I should have banned him first time
<genii> maco: I think too young for some browser-based game but not entirely certain...
<Pici> note: I'm granting ljl +o in #ubuntu to debug an issue with the floodbots
<maco> are nicks with drug references ok?
<maco> argh i want to punch firefox for making my system unusable
<maco> (well in case anyone reads the thing about drug reference nicks and is wondering, GiveMeWeed ss in #ubuntu)
<maco> s/ss/is/
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: vpn is <reply>From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<erUSUL> also please make the old factoid link be !vpngame
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<erUSUL> someone alive ?
<erUSUL> anyone*
<ikonia> hello
<erUSUL> hi
<erUSUL> can you take care of that edit request ?
<ikonia> I surley can if you give me a few minutes
<erUSUL> ikonia: thank you very much
<ikonia> just finishing off something else and don't want to lose my track
<erUSUL> ikonia: no problem
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<erUSUL> :|
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-29
 * erUSUL another factoid edit that falls through the (widening) cracks :'(
<Pici> !no vpn is <reply>From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Shazzamy_> hey, can  i be tested manually?
<Flannel> Shazzamy_: You seem to have failed your last one, fix the problem and get retested
<Shazzamy_> ok
<Shazzamy_> i already upgraded my router firmware but i guess i needed to do the other things
<Flannel> Shazzamy_: Try reconnecting on port 8001
<Shazzamy_> i tried but i'lll try again
<Shazzamy_> can you trying to test me again please?
<Flannel> Looks like yo're all taken care of now.
<Shazzamy_> ok thank you
<Shazzamy_> have a great day/afternoon/night
<ubottu> In ubottu, magikid said: !quakelive is Quake Live is a version of quake built to run natively in your browser.  http://www.quakelive.com
<Flannel> !scope > magikid
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (please mute dead_devil_66)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> woooow.
<MenZa> Pici: +m?
<Pici> hm?
<MenZa> Nevermind, it appears to have died down
<MenZa> I was half expecting a wave 2
<nalioth> patience folks
<MenZa> nalioth: bring your fellow opers a set of kudos from here.
<nalioth> MenZa: will do
<nalioth> mind your manners, more company is coming
 * MenZa grabs his seat.
<nalioth> i think you'd want to grab a @
<MenZa> I don't have access in #ubuntu, nalioth.
<MenZa> Pici - still around?
<nalioth> nah, it's cool
<nalioth> you might have ops in other target channels
<MenZa> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> this is a target? :o
<nalioth> idk where you have ops
<nalioth> other than -ot
<MenZa> nowhere important.
<MenZa> !-amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> :/
<Amaranth> I don't have a factoid
<jussi01> anymore...
<jussi01> MenZa: amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> 	<deleted><reply>Why so serious?	Amaranth!n=travis@ubuntu/membe
<jussi01> added on: 2009-03-11 01:35:23 Requested 12 times
<MenZa> Amaranth: I was checking to see whether that was still there :P
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Amaranth> Well that's a scary thought
<Amaranth> That guy didn't join and flood right away
<Amaranth> He joined and was idle for some time (lastlog doesn't even show him joining)
<jussi01> Amaranth: have you tried talking to him?
<Amaranth> nah, the only thing in my lastlog from him is that flood
<jussi01> Amaranth: still worth a go...
<Amaranth> and I don't remember him ever talking before
<Amaranth> alright
<Amaranth> huh, you were right, that was a good idea
<elky> oh yay, sleepers.
<Amaranth> nah, apparently he was trying to paste somewhere else and hit a button that switched to offtopic before hitting the paste command
<elky> laptop synaptic pads are good for that
<ubottu> indus called the ops in #ubuntu (madrid)
<jussi01> Amaranth: glad it got sorted :)
<ikonia> thank you maco
<maco> np
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Der_Trolly trolling)
<MenZa> !3gp is <alias> !codecs
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !3gp is <alias> !codecs
<MenZa> Someone commit that? ^
<Pici> !3gp is <alias> codecs
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<MenZa> thankye, Pici
<ikonia> I'm going to speak to Umeaboy in pm - his idea of support is very dubious
<MenZa> sometimes the language barrier in #ubuntu makes it *really* difficult to be helpful in any way.
<ubottu> grawity called the ops in #ubuntu (Hatl)
<MenZa> Pici: I giggled a bit.
 * genii feeds Pici more caffeine
<Pici> I don't even think that 'gnome' is a process.
<MenZa> that's why I giggled.
<Pici> *that* isn't funny though.
<Amaranth> guy was screwing around in devel too
<Amaranth> also we have limits setup properly in ubuntu to make forkbombs fail, don't we?
<Pici> I didn't think so.
<Amaranth> I'm not going to test
<Pici> me either
<Pici> I don't have a disposable computer here to test on anyway.
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !keyserver is The ubuntu keyserver is  keyserver.ubuntu.com. If it is unreachable you can use pool.sks-keyservers.net too
<Amaranth> !keyserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyserver
<Amaranth> hmm, thought we had that factoid already
<genii> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Pici> !search keyserver
<ubottu> Found: gpgerr
<Amaranth> guess not
<Amaranth> worth adding?
<genii> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Pici> I also think theres a compact version of that, but it may not work on all releases
<Amaranth> yeah, in karmic you can add PPAs with one simple command
<Amaranth> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678
<Amaranth> that's probably what you were thinking of
<Amaranth> It should work in all releases, afaik
<Pici> yes
<genii> Is the key server guntbert mentions an officially sanctioned one?
<Pici> Hardy is the one I'm worred about
<Amaranth> right, pretty sure it works there too
<Pici> genii: Its worked for me in the past, but I don't know how they're synced.
<Amaranth> genii: I think it's just one of the official ones
<Pici> Like if you publish your key there, does it get to keyserver.u.com
<Amaranth> *shrug*
 * Pici watches the converation in -devel too
<Amaranth> hehe, epic stuff
<Amaranth> desktop guys are starting to get upset with the design team
 * MenZa is tempted.
<MenZa> Amaranth, Pici: open channel?
<Pici> MenZa: what?
<MenZa> -devel.
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-devel is, yes
<MenZa> woo.
<Pici> Anyone can join, but its probably best in this case to let them talk it out and not interrupt
<MenZa> certainly.
<Pici> Most of the #ubuntu-* channels are open
<Amaranth> unless you're a developer
<Pici> right
<Pici> I can only think of one thats not.
<Pici> unless you're Amaranth
 * Amaranth has been involved in the whole discussion :P
<MenZa> I can name a few, Pici :P
<MenZa> well, two at least.
<Pici> MenZa: is one of them this channel?
<MenZa> depending on your definition of closed
<MenZa> yes.
<Pici> I wasn't actually counting here.
<MenZa> ah.
<MenZa> I was thinking this and -irc-council
<Pici> I was thinking more development related.
<MenZa> aha
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, scoop21 said: ubottu: that is my bug
<Tm_T> genii: dum-di-dum ?
<genii> Tm_T: They were already given an !ot warning earlier, etc etc
<Tm_T> aye, was wondering this "dum" word there, dumb?
<genii> Tm_T: Yes... I think they were upset no one wanted to chat with them in support channel, started saying everyone is "dum"   etc
<Tm_T> hu-mans are weird
<guntbert> Hi, I want to edit my "keyserver" proposal: I looked into it and maybe https://keyserver.pgp.com/ is a better alternative to keyserver.ubuntu.com when it is unreachable again (as it is right now :-))
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-30
<Flannel> Sigh.  Borderline for a while, then I step out for a second....
<elky> They always know.
<Flannel> !away > monteith
<ikonia>  test
<Flannel> failed.
<ikonia> 'worked actaully.....so there
<Flannel> I don't know.  You took an awfully long time
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, pcbugfixer said: ubottu: anselm: OK is - I use a boot manager = BootItNG so is grup installed into the Ubuntu partition ? so far we got "1. - choose manual, 2. - select the partition 3. - edit the partition - and select ext3 filesystem 4. - select "/" as mount point" - now we have to install "grubloader" so at what stage is this performed please ? and is there anything else that needs to be installed - swap ? and where and how is this do
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> Pici: only a bit
<bazhang> he is still in the channel
<Pici> I probably should have tested my aliases before playing with them yesterday... remove is broken :/
<Pici> ah, fixed.
<bazhang> aprilhare, how may we assist you
<aprilhare> hey bazhang
<aprilhare> am i still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for the sheep sound thing?
<bazhang> aprilhare, appears to be yes from the ban list
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> no matter - if you can't make sheep sounds to a nzer in friendly banter there's something wrong with life
<aprilhare> :)
<aprilhare> or channel
<bazhang> you would need to speak with the person who banned you
<aprilhare> yep
<aprilhare> no worries
<aprilhare> flannel think it was
<aprilhare> elky weighed in
<aprilhare> talk to you later eh bazhang?
<ikonia> aprilhare: it was topyli
<aprilhare> oh ok forgot
<aprilhare> and he's away too.
<aprilhare> i'll leave and come back another day
<aprilhare> night
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, grawity said: ubottu, winamp =~ s/xmms/audacious/
<Pici> !-winamp
<ubottu> winamp has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 10:59:28
<Pici> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<Pici> !winamp =~ s/xmms/audacious/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !winamp =~ s/beep-media-player or //
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, dhuv said: ubottu: it is working fine right now. I just wanted to know how to get a default xorg.conf so I can customize it
<genii> Hehe, guntbert trying !keyserver to see if anyone implemented his factoid suggestion yet
<Flannel> long split.
 * genii makes another, larger, vat of coffee
<ubottu> Kerri called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<genii> Just me or bantracker *really* slow?
<Flannel> genii: It's not slow, it just provides you with a chance to center your chi before diving into bans
 * genii meditates on that
<Pici> I have a lot of stale excempts to remove
<Pici> This is going to be a little noisy, I'll try to do them in blocks of 2 or three
<ikonia> I've done a few latley
<Pici> 75 removed.
<Pici> By the way, this is the script I use to generate those: http://pastebin.com/m755f841c
<ikonia> cool
<MenZa> !farsi is <alias> iranian
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !farsi is <alias> iranian
<MenZa> <___<
<MenZa> this is getting tiresome.
<Flannel> !-iranian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iranian
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> I didn't think so
<Flannel> !-farsi
<Flannel> farsi already is something.
<ubottu> farsi is <alias> ir - added by Pici on 2009-05-31 23:29:47
<MenZa> aha.
 * genii sneaks MenZa a coffee
<MenZa> :D
 * MenZa snuggles genii.
<genii> Heh
<MenZa> hmm, I should get a new hackergotchi soon.
<nalioth> کانال ubuntu-ir# کانال رسمی گپ و گفتگوی کاربران ایرانی و فارسی زبان اوبونتو است MenZa
<MenZa> nalioth: Huh?
<gord> oh hey, i found a bug in xchat
<gord> you select text in that arabic line and it reverses the text direction
<Flannel> gord: reverses semi-permanently?
<gord> yeah it just goes crazy
<nalioth> MenZa: you wanted farsi?
<MenZa> nalioth: No, no I did not
<nalioth> MenZa: well, there's an alias for you if you want it (it says "If you're interested, Iranians hang out in #ubuntu-ir" [or something like that])
<MenZa> It was more for, y'know, Farsi support.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<MenZa> !gord-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Behold, gord! http://images.celebrateexpress.com/mgen/merchandiser/31682.jpg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> ._.
<MenZa> Pici: I dare you. :p
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-01
<MenZa> Could someone write !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic IRC stats for #ubuntu-offtopic can be found at http://lassehavelund.com/ubuntu-offtopic/. Maintained by MenZa.
<aprilhare> hello
<MenZa> aprilhare: Hi.
<MenZa> aprilhare: How may we assist you today?
<aprilhare> hey menza. you could help me if you were topyli which you are not :) he banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> Oh.
<MenZa> I would assume topyli's asleep right now.
<aprilhare> apparently
<aprilhare> when does topyli normally awaken?
<MenZa> I'd say you should be able to catch him around 4 hours from now, but I can't promise anything.
<aprilhare> no worries. no rush :) i don't expect to ever be back in #ubuntu-offtopic but hey going through the motions
<aprilhare> i love being blamed for the actions of trolls
<aprilhare> bbl
<MenZa> of course I don't know about the reasons for the ban or anything like that, but we're generally pretty forgiving if you promise to be ni-
<MenZa> oh well.
<MenZa> looks like he was just feeding a troll to me, but I can't say I read the logs in detail.
<Flannel> It wasn't trolling, it was their usual behavior, and they've been warned about it in the past.
<Flannel> Well, "usual" means regular, albeit not frequent as far as I know.
<MenZa> what I *don't* understand is topyli's neglegtance to ban Peddy
<Flannel> Heh
<MenZa> oh well, that'll have to be for topyli to figure out.
 * MenZa goes back to his coursework
<jussi01> MenZa: he was going to speak to peddy but peddy left first...
 * elky is clearly tired as she read that as "spank". 
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (Ximbinha : troll, likes to cause disturbance for fun, has done so in the past.)
<Flannel> Erm
<Flannel> He pinged the channel earlier, where's the ban?
<jussi01> Im watching
<Flannel> 12.5 hours ago he CTCPd the channel
<topyli> MenZa: from what it looked like to me at the time, peddy was a sugar rushed kid who got excited when aprilhare gave him a push to the direction they did. i should have opened a query with him at once, but didn't and missed him
<topyli> i always forget there are people who actually /quit irc from time to time :(
<jussi01> topyli: memo'd him?
<topyli> *and* i didn't do that either!
<jussi01> #k no longer has flood bots. tsimpson hasnt been around for ages, and hasnt told us about where they are or how to sort them.
<elky> he's been in and out. k1 is on my linode
<jussi01> if anyone sees tsimpson, ask him to grab me? or at least email me/query me with some info/instructions on the FB's
 * jussi01 sighs at linux-ops in #u
<linux-ops> forwarded ?
<jussi01> linux-ops: no, why would you be?
<jussi01> linux-ops: anything else you need from us?
<ikonia> linux-ops: is there anything else you need ?
<elky> linux-ops, our policy about idling is in the topic. type /topic if you failed to read it on your way in.
<jussi01> we should really update the topic some. "we reserve the right to remove idlers" doesnt really say "please dont idle here after your query is dealt with"...
<jussi01> thoughts?
<gord> yeah, the former just implies "you might be removed but nothing saying you can't hang around"
<jussi01> I cant think atm, someone care to suggest wording?
<aprilhare> hello
<gord> hi, what can we do you for
<aprilhare> hey gord
<aprilhare> am i banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<aprilhare> the last time i asked i was told I was
<Amaranth> aprilhare: yeah, looks like you got banned for some incredibly ban topics
<Amaranth> aprilhare: you'll want to talk to topyli
<aprilhare> he's not marked as away - is he active?
<topyli> oh hey aprilhare
<aprilhare> hello topyli
<topyli> yes afaik you are still banned
<aprilhare> ok
<topyli> of course, we can change that though :)
<aprilhare> sounds interesting.. :)
<topyli> pretty simple even, would work something like this: you promise to stay within acceptable conduct, and i unban you
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<aprilhare> the error of my ways apparently was making a sheep sound at a trolling new zealander
<topyli> that was your last error before being banned, yes
<aprilhare> i like joking with my neighbours from across the tasman. usually they don't go overboard like that
<aprilhare> i believe it may have been part of his trolling 'patter'
<topyli> i'm a finn and i love to pick on the swedes. it's what neighbors do. we do have aspects of neighborly love/hate banter we don't bring to ubuntu channels though
<aprilhare> its not considered picking here (both sides) to have a jovial relationship like that. the tv ads pointing out the number of sheep in NZ are testament
<aprilhare> but if i can't be nice to a NZer and remind them of their sheep life feels empty :)
<topyli> never mind the sheep now. you've been warned often enough without them
<aprilhare> what have i done lately to harm anyone? are you talking months agos?
<aprilhare> last year?
<topyli> probably last year as well. you tend to be on or over the edge quite constantly
<aprilhare> i'm not taking back making a sheep sound. it's acceptable conduct. his was not and was timed to offend. i believe i'm getting laden with his offensive conduct
<topyli> agreed, his conduct was very much unacceptable
<topyli> right now, we're discussing yours though
<aprilhare> so i'm banned for edgy conduct? that's like getting banned for 'nearly' breaking rules. nearly definitely not breaking rules.
<topyli> personally, i would find that unacceptable from someone like you who has been around long enough and knows what is expected. not sure though if that would be correct conduct from *me* as an operator. however, that is not the case
<topyli> so if i failed to make myself clear, you do cross the line frequently as i've said a few times before
<aprilhare> glad you've got a metric for these things. hate to be miscounted.
<topyli> okay
 * MenZa sighs.
 * topyli goes home
 * MenZa hugs topyli 
<ikonia> topyli: I'm talking to him in pm at the moment
<ikonia> hope that's acceptable
<MenZa> How can I get access to the bantracker?
<genii> MenZa: In #ubottu @btlogin
<MenZa> @btlogin
<MenZa> ._.
<jpds> MenZa: º_°
 * MenZa stabs jpds 
<Pici> MenZa: first of all, you need to do it in a pm with ubottu
<MenZa> I... see.
<Pici> secondly, I don't know if you actually have access.
<MenZa> I doubt it.
<MenZa> Hence my initial request. :P
<jpds> Pici: No, ubottu stays silent in PM which is really, really, really annoying.
<MenZa> :s
<MenZa> That is fairly annoying.
<Pici> 10:04:47 <?jimmy_birer> Pici:im trolling
 * Pici boggles
<Pici> Guess I don't get to use my witty kick message then
<ikonia> <ikonia> Pici: I'm banning
<jussi01> Pici: sorry, I didnt ban, so be ready if he makes another appearance
<Pici> jussi01: Oh, I am.
<MenZa> So, bantracker. If I *do* have access, how do I use it?
<jussi01> MenZa: 1. Im pretty sure you dont. 2. @login then @btlogin if you do.
<MenZa> Right.
<jpds> jussi01: Yeah, fix it so it recognizes commands in PM.
<MenZa> Who would I talk to in order to acquire access? (I'm looking at you, jpds)
<jpds> Not me.
<MenZa> Hm
 * Pici looks at jpds too
<jussi01> jpds: you have the code, and you know how to code... patches welcome.
 * Pici makes a face
<jussi01> Ill figure it out (read old logs) soon, so me.
<MenZa> Whee.
 * MenZa runs off.
<jpds> jussi01: Works fine on both ubot2, and 4, so something is broken in ubottu's config.
<Pici> MenZa: we're looking into it. tsimpson used to wave his magic wand, but hes mia right now.
 * jpds ponders porting the factoids DB to storm.
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<jpds> Amaranth: Yeah, that's what I get looking at the current code.
 * jussi01 slaps MenZa
<jussi01> argh, just when I want him to test it, he disappears. grumble
<topyli> ikonia: by all means talk to him
<jussi01> maco: awake?
<aprilhare> re
<ikonia> aprilhare: hey, thanks for joining
<maco> yes
<jussi01> maco: pm
<aprilhare> no worries ikonia
<ikonia> aprilhare: ok, so based on our discussion I'll remove the ban from offtopic, and you'll try to put a little more thought into the conversation ?
<aprilhare> ok
<topyli> hi aprilhare. i heard good news that we can lift the ban
<aprilhare> good news is good
<aprilhare> lifted? :)
<ikonia> doing so
<ikonia> I'm not that quick
<ikonia> aprilhare: there we go all done
<aprilhare> don't banter with the troll :)
<aprilhare> ok thanks ikonia, topyli
<topyli> i wonder if that was a success. please try joining, aprilhare
<ikonia> enjoy, please keep in mind our conversation though
<aprilhare> ok
<ikonia> topyli: didn't look like it worked, hence why I've just doubled up on it
<topyli> great
<aprilhare> no worries, talk to youse in channel :)
<aprilhare> bye
<topyli> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no no, all cool
<MenZa> jussi01: return.
<MenZa> Watch out for yanndan in #ubuntu
<Pici> nalioth: Would you mind handing ownership of #ubuntu-+1 to UbuntuIrcCouncil please?
<nalioth> Pici: ok
 * MenZa spits out his coffee at #ubuntu
 * MenZa quotes Pratchett: "Five exclamation marks, the sure sign of an insane mind."
<MenZa> What on earth is that, then?!
<genii> What a waste of good coffee
<MenZa> Yes. :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, fccf said: !spelling is <reply> is important when talking to me @ubottu, please make sure you type correctly when passing triggers to me
<Pici> !spelling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
 * Pici blinks
<nalioth> who runs ubuntulog ?
<MenZa> well, contact is set to rt@ubuntu.com
<Pici> nalioth: its /whois says to contact rt@ubuntu.com
<nalioth> thanks, folks
<MenZa> I'm starting to seriously consider putting "No, we don't have any Wave invitations." in the topic of -ot
<genii> There was previously some guy with a nick to that effect... NEEDWAVEINVITE    or such
<MenZa> >_<
<gord> MenZa: you will need to put it in every other irc channel on the planet
<Pici> And the guy named 'wavez' wasn't asking for an invite.
<MenZa> gord: yeah well
<Amaranth> This makes me wish I'd signed up as a developer
<genii> Long hours, low pay, people giving you ulcers.... what's not to want?
<jrib> ok, what is wave?
<jrib> and, do you have any invites!?   ... just kidding
<ikonia> I was wondering alsop
<jrib> ikonia: wave.google.com I guess
<ikonia> oooh, lets see
 * jrib prefers irc!
 * jrib goes shortsell some google stock
<jrib> wow, the spell check is impressive
<jrib> ikonia: skip to 1:08:45 <-- cool
<ikonia> ha ha, hang on
<ikonia> not watched the video yet
<jrib> I hate videos, so slow...
<jrib> 1:13:20 is cool too
<ikonia> I like that you're getting excited
<jrib> ikonia: yeah, I'm starting the migration process for #ubuntu as we speak
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<jrib> I forgot: ⸮
<MenZa> baha.
<MenZa> the video was pretty impressive.
<jrib> too bad I hate all web browsers
<MenZa> jrib: write a wave desktop application then!
<jrib> MenZa: did you see the console client they had?
<MenZa> yup
<jrib> I like that one
<MenZa> I lol'd
<MenZa> hah
<MenZa> I'd like a native gtk paplication for it.
<MenZa> application too.
<jrib> hmm, if I sign up for this credit card, they will give me 5 train trips that usually cost me up to 100 bucks... /me goes for it
<nalioth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_wave  jrib
<MenZa> I think I should step away from #ubuntu in my current state of mind, or I might just start screaming profanities at someone.
 * MenZa leaves window #14 alone.
 * MenZa instead goes to vent in ##club-ubuntu when required.
<ikonia> I'm getting really fed up with sebsebseb
<Flannel> that's not uncommon.  What's he doing now?
<ikonia> guy was offtopic, he was asked to stop, about 4 minutes later seb hits with with !ot
<ikonia> the guy then signed out
<Flannel> Mmmm, uninformed bot calls
<ikonia> now he's just hitting people with the !bot factoid ?
<Flannel> ikonia: you webcam > dude, then dude replied to ubottu, and so he !hi mistakenly, then !bot to give the guy info on the fact he was a bot
<Flannel> Poor form, but not random
<ikonia> I think it's bed time, may want to keep an eye on eric_xtc
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sadrolla said: ubottu: my web cam is not on list " https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras " i can install my web cam ?
 * ikonia shakes head
<ikonia> Flannel: as you're active I've tried to nudge him to explain "again" about the topic of ubuntu - not had a response, so you may want to keep an eye for him coming back
<ikonia> hello VCoolio
<VCoolio> ah hi, here I am; so what's the penalty on being kicked?
<ikonia> VCoolio: the policy is not to discuss other peoples ban's with 3rd parties, however eric has been removed from the channel while the guidelines of the channel are explained to him again
<ikonia> I don't really want to go beyond that
<VCoolio> it's ok; so the penalty also depends on the reason, it's not the same when kicked?
<ikonia> individual issues are delt with on an individual basis
<VCoolio> ok thanks
<ikonia> not a problem
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-02
<ikonia> hello Eric_xtc
<Eric_xtc> Um okay so why did I get banned exactly
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: how many times did I explain to you the topic of the #ubuntu channel ?
<Eric_xtc> none
<ikonia> 23:34 < ikonia> Eric_xtc: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support
<Eric_xtc> okay then send me the channels that you seem to think I would get my answers then
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: I'm sorry - we are not a yellow pages, you where removed for being a constant disruption to the channel, and you appear to know what you are doing, this is further backed up by you asking 2 other users in pm to ask why you where banned and how you could get back in
<Eric_xtc> Dude I
<ikonia> your use of caps and your request for girls in the channel was the final disruption to the channel, so you where removed
<Eric_xtc> Dude I'm new to this I didn't get a manual of the rules
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: then please read the following links and leave the channel until you understand the rules and guidelines
<Eric_xtc> Thank you. Now I understand
<ikonia> !coc | Eric_xtc
<ubottu> Eric_xtc: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> !guidelines | Eric_xtc
<ubottu> Eric_xtc: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: please leave #ubuntu until you have read those links
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: do you understand ?
<Eric_xtc> Now I do thanks
<MenZa> :s
<ikonia> for the record I think he is telling lies as he knew all the buttons to press to annoy the channel and he knew to pm other people to ask about his ban (he knew he'd been kicked) and how to get around it - that's not information someone who is new to irc would know
<ikonia> I had 2 other users confirm that he was pm'ing them to get find out about his ban/get it removed
<ikonia> (he wasn't banned)
<MenZa> ikonia: depending on his client, he could've just double-clicked their names and typed away
<MenZa> in any case, let's just watch him for now
<ikonia> quite possibly
<ikonia> I'm going to bed
<MenZa> I noticed.
<MenZa> I'll be up for a bit yet
 * MenZa will keep eyes open.
<MenZa> ikonia: go to bed! I'll keep my eyes open ;)
<MenZa> ikonia: Long night for you.
<Eric_xtc> Dude whats wrong with you I did read them!
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: I've now banned you from the #ubuntu channel
<Eric_xtc> Hey I read the rules.
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: I asked you to leave the channel until you had read the rules - you rejoined and have not read the rules
<Eric_xtc> I just said I did.
<ikonia> no - you said "sort of"
<ikonia> you have either read the rules or you have not
<Eric_xtc> Yea sort of as in I was reading and typing. I was multitasking
<ikonia> then you have not read the rules
<ikonia> therefore you should not be in the channel
<ikonia> please take 24 hours to sit and digest the rules as I don't think you are giving them the attention they need for your participation in #ubuntu
<Eric_xtc> What?! I said I did! ugh send me the links again.
<ikonia> you have the links
<ikonia> if you where reading them and typing - you should have them open
<Eric_xtc> yea then my browser crashed otherwise I wouldn't be asking for the links would I?
<ikonia> ahhh the browser crashed now
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<MenZa> Eric_xtc: I suggest you don't take that tone with us. We're only trying to help create the best possible atmosphere in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> please come back in 24 hours and we will discuss re-allowing you to re-join the channel
<Eric_xtc> How about we talk right after I finish reading the rules again huh?
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: I'm sorry - you where unable to follow the instructions of staying out of the channel until you had read the rules, so now I'd like you to take 24 hours to read and absorb them
<ikonia> we'll talk after that
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: do you understand what I'm explaining to you ?
<Eric_xtc> yes. so the basics are that I have to be Considerate, respectful, Collaborative, When I dissagree I have to consult others, an important goal is to not avoid disagreements, when I am unsure to ask for help, there I told you I read the rules.
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: ok - so please take 24 hours to absorb them
<ikonia> we'll talk then
<Eric_xtc> why 24hrs? Ive got the important stuff allready. See I was multitasking also.
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: 1.) you didn't follow the instructions given to you 2.) I don't belive what you told me a.) you read them b.) you sort of read them c.) the browser crached
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: so please take 24 hours to absorb them in
<Eric_xtc> Why would I lie? I just told you what was on the rules.
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: you didn't read the rules in 3 minutes - so I'd like you to take some time to absorb them
<Eric_xtc> Aye I told you what the rules where. If you don't think that someone can read a whole paragraph in one minute then I don't know what kind of person are you.
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: it's two long pages - I think you need to take more than 3 minutes to absorb them, plus you also said the browser crashed so it must have been less than 3 minutes, I'd rather you took them in over the course of the evening then started afresh in #ubutnu confident that you knew the rules this time
<Eric_xtc> I know the rules now. My computer is pretty fast you know to restart my web browser takes only a 3 seconds.
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: well - I'm not debating this further, please come back in 24 hours and we'll resolve your access to #ubuntu
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: how did you restart your web browser when you didn't know the URLs ?
<Eric_xtc> whatever. Ugh.
<ikonia> never mind - I'm not that interested, I'll catch you in 24 hours ?
<Eric_xtc> I clicked open
<Eric_xtc> dude I can tell you all the rules right now.
<ikonia> that's fine - tell me in 24 hours
<ikonia> I'll catch up with you then
<Eric_xtc> whatever. -.-
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: this channel has a no idle policy so unless you have any further questions, please leave the channel and we'll see you in 24 hours
<MenZa> dear. lord.
 * MenZa hands ikonia an extra fluffy pillow.
<ikonia> %100 bed time now
<ikonia> night
<MenZa> night.
<Flannel> Mmm, wahnfrieden is banned.
<Flannel> Difficult to know whether it's intentional or not.
<ikonia> ask ?
<Flannel> If he's ban evading?
<ikonia> if he knows he is ?
<Flannel> Mmm, just timed out.
<Flannel> I suppose asking might be crazy enough to work.
<Flannel> paco_the_taco seems to be trolling?
<MenZa> Flannel: certainly looks like it.
<Pici> Yeah, waiting for him to really cross the line.
 * MenZa nods.
<MenZa> the question is where that line is. <__<
<MenZa> ftr, I let zen-tao know that we are aware of his presence and that he shouldn't worry any further about it
<MenZa> (in a /query)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #kubuntu (help_me, bad pic)
<Pici> maco: thanks, my aliases are still broken it seems
<Flannel> Ah, he made the jump to #k
<Pricey> Flannel: Where'd he come from?
<maco> jussi01: by the way, your alias doesnt work
<Flannel> #u, paco_the_taco
<maco> i tried to use it the other day
<Pici> nalioth: The floodbots should take care of us having to ban by ident for gateway users... or was there another reason you applied that ban?
<Flannel> Pici: FBs are broken in K right now on proxy stuff I believe
<Flannel> If they aren't, then theres a proxy ban that needs fixing, since he wasn't allowed into #u when he reconnected as help_me
<Pici> Flannel: There are two bots there currently, I thought thats the number we had
<Flannel> Hmm, there is a proxy user ban in #k, did he get an exception before he joined?
<Pici> Flannel: yes.
<Flannel> Oh, he did.
<Flannel> ok, well, that must be the problem then, that disconnect.
<Flannel> Or, maybe not a problem at all, that could be by design I suppose
<Flannel> Pici: FB didn't ban though once he was removed, so the FB banning might be what's missing right now
<Pici> Flannel: Ah
<Flannel> FloodbotK must not know about Floodbot's bans though, since when he reconnected, his ban in #u disallowed him to rejoin, but still was granted an exception in #k
<Flannel> s/Floodbots/Ubuntus/ or whatever
<rww> Hello operator people!
<rww> There's a problem with the torrents for the Karmic beta that's stopping them from working or throwing up warnings for a lot of people. Can a note about it be added to #ubuntu+1, or can someone point me towards the torrent.ubuntu.com admins?
<rww> s/+1/+1's topic/
<Flannel> hi arand, How can we help you today?
<arand> Sorry, was just going to report BTREE, but Pici seems to have it all sorted..
<BTREE> BAN ME
<MenZa> Pici: Freenode staffer time?
<Pici> MenZa: nah, he was already in #freenode
<MenZa> ah, fun.
<MenZa> question, wasn't he in here a few days ago?
<ubottu> Congtitifooo called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
 * MenZa will probably remove that ban in a few days.
<MenZa> oh lord
<MenZa> Congtitifooo: Let me guess. BTREE?
<Flannel> Congtitifooo: Yes
<MenZa> Oh right, muted.
<Flannel> Congtitifooo: We'll ban you, don't worry.  Just go on your merry way.
<ubottu> Congtitifooo called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<MenZa> dear lord.
<MenZa> I have seen the 'BTREE' nick before, I'm sure of it.
 * MenZa goes through his logs.
<Pici> argh
<MenZa> nope
<MenZa> oh well, like I said, it's getting late.
<MenZa> nini
<Pici> stew around?
<Pici> no, not here. arg
<Flannel> Joyous of Joys
<nalioth> maco: the *!1234abcd@* part of a gateway user will always reflect their hexed IP
<Pici> I'm surprised at the lack of user response from that in #ubuntu
<maco> ah! useful to know thanks
<nalioth> maco: of course, if they're abusing a proxy, this will change
<maco> right
<Pici> nalioth: Would you mind adding ubuntuirccouncil to the access list in #kubuntu-offtopic if you have a moment?
<nalioth> sure
<ubottu> ewrjiwor called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> ewrjiwor called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Pici> nalioth: Still around?
<Pici> Pricey: you're active!
<nalioth> Pici: you're not identified
<Pici> nalioth: I am now.
<ubottu> ewrjiwor called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> ewrjiwor called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Pici> Hes hitting like all our channels...
<Pici> Thanks
<Flannel> Howdy Madpilot!
<Madpilot> hi all
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, ping? PM me, need to pick your brains
<dragon> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dragon> dapper only LOL
<Madpilot> just a bit out of date
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dragon> cool.
<Madpilot> ubottu, no, opera is <reply>Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ubottu> I'll remember that Madpilot
<Madpilot> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Mez> ping: bot team
<Mez> !ops-#ubuntu-uk is =~ s/Ompaul/dgjones, Myrtti/
<ubottu> I know nothing about ops-#ubuntu-uk is yet, Mez
<Mez> ubot4
<jussi01> Mez: since when did you have rights to ubot4` ?
<Mez> jussi01: I don't know, but I've been able to edit factoids on there afore
<Mez> (from #ubuntu-uk)
<jussi01> Mez: As far as I understand it, we dont edit the factoids on the clones, they are synced from ubottu regularly.
<Mez> !ops-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> Help!  Ompaul, Mez, jono, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<Mez> jussi01: that might have been the thing, however, my edit request here just came back with an error
<Mez> !ops-#ubuntu-uk =~ s/Ompaul/dgjones, Myrtti/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> ffs
<Mez> my fault, sorry
<Mez> Sorry for waking you up guys and gals, it's just a bit too early in the morning for me
<jussi01> Mez: in future, please also try to remeber to edit ops factoids in PM, so you dont ping everyon...
 * elky bites her lip.
<jussi01> sigh... he left.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mez said: !ops-#ubuntu-uk =~ s/dgjones/DJones/
<Mez> jussi01: did you remove my rights?
<Mez> @privileges
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> @capabilities
<jpds> jrib: He's my troll to kill.
<jpds> ;)
 * jrib grabs some popcorn then
<jrib> jpds: you taking care of ximbinha...? getting annoying
<niko> Ximbinha troll
<jpds> Sorry, I stepped out for a bit.
<jrib> he's trolling #python too
<jrib> and now he's trying to troll me in pm... /me gets back to work
<ikonia> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<elky> jpds, jrib, your pal ximbinha had fun in ##php too
<Pici> Yes been klined a few time iirc.
<jussi01> !away > dendro-afk
 * genii sips
<bazhang> * [mama2lmama] (n=Larey@201.250.17.10): Birrd complaint about spam from him
<bazhang> heh
<Pici> arggh
<bazhang> rexnebular was just repeating spam message afaict
<bazhang> ie not the source
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> Why is it that I asked like 5 times for people to pm me the message, but one one does, and instead sends it to some other user?
<bazhang> like herding cats comes to mind
<genii> Pici: Probably they're hitting tab-complete too early....
<Pici> genii: No, it was to the person who said that 'marketing isnt on the ircguidelines'
<bazhang> boohbah
<Pici> yes
 * MenZa wibbles.
<MenZa> oh man, the amount of ops triggers I wake up to.
<genii> Hehe MenZa's favourite subject of wave invites again...
<MenZa> genii: :p
<ikonia> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<MenZa> :o
<jpds> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<jpds> ikonia: Oh and http://sunoano.name/ws/public_xhtml/dm-crypt_luks.html is an excellent read.
<ikonia> thank you
<Pici> !torrents =~ s/archieecture/architecture/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<genii> I found sometimes the MTU settings can cause those symptoms (like having 1492 or so set in router when it's a cable connection, etc)
<genii> Misdirect
<MenZa> nickspoon. <3
<nickspoon> Oh hey MenZa.
<MenZa> Oh heeeey.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, commander_ said: ubottu where is volume control?
<genii> Hm
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/284025/
<Tm_T> silly people
<Pici> Tm_T: when was that?
<Pici> If it was last night he ended up being klined.
<Tm_T> Pici: I suppose, but see his quit, no kline there, he didn't get what he was looking for (:
<Tm_T> just, humours me
<dragon> It would make sense if #ubuntu-docs were pointed to #ubuntu-doc
<dragon> anyone?
<Pici> dragon: Thanks for the suggestion
<nalioth> don't make my open my pet cage, please
<dragon> Pici: you're welcome
<ubottu> In ubottu, steffan said: radlist is a program that gives detailed statistics for current users on line (which is the default) or any user you like. Its statistics are on a per- day/month/year base and can be used to  produced  useful  reports.   It shows  on-line  time and traffic, along with numbers of logins and cur‐ rent port usage.  Its output can be largerly customized as  you  prefer with a suitable format string.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell steffan about scope
<Flannel> Hmm, thats probably users on a machine, and not on IRC
<ikonia> Pici: I already sent him a message in pm explaining the correct channels, it's csh and he's calling some c functions
<Pici> Then ##C
<ikonia> yup - pointed him there too
<ikonia> I'm explaining to him in pm now that he needs to stop asking - not telling people to ignore or trying to bait saying "don't know the answer"
<ikonia> he's still arguing it
<ikonia> can't be bothered
<Tm_T> ikonia: you can, cangaroo, you can
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> he's know he's in bt under different nicks
<ikonia> he was using mac OS X
<ikonia> according to his posts in ##c
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Der_Trolly)
<ikonia> back again eh
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (maiberd)
<MenZa> nickspoon: Hello!
<nickspoon> MenZa: I know you are!
<MenZa> nickspoon: No you don't!
<ubottu> In ubottu, braindev said: is it correct that the daily builds are not like every day? the latest i got is from 2009-09-29. Don want to repost a possible fix...
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest77758 said: karmic =~ s/WILL/may/
<Madpilot> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest77758> egad
<Madpilot> it's still only beta, I'd say "will" is still accurate enough :)
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> alokito called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> MoreMoreMore called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> dealt with
<Madpilot> we seem to have three Floodbots working in #ubuntu - shouldn't two of them retire?
<Flannel> Yeah, they still think its an emergency for some reason
<jussi01> Madpilot: there should always be at least 2 there.
<Madpilot> only one op'd at a time, I thought? We have three currently
<Madpilot> correction, two
<jussi01> lets see how that works
 * tonyyarusso sends e-mail, should be sleeping
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: You should look into a method of sending an email while sleeping.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: That could be rather handy.
<topyli> Flannel, please write an rfc
<Flannel> I'll hop to it!
<Flannel> let me go lie down and close my eyes...
<topyli> heh
<ubottu> firecrotch called the ops in #ubuntu (Parrot (bot repeating everything))
<ubottu> Parrott called the ops in #ubuntu (Parrot (bot repeating everything))
<topyli> QETD
<topyli> qed, even
<Flannel> I was wondering what QETD meant
<Madpilot> a bot that calls the ops on itself. elegant, almost.
<Madpilot> almost
<Flannel> If it would then proceed to kick itself, that would be elegant.
<ikonia> bot just got klined
<ikonia> wasn't even a bot, just a kid typing the text
<Flannel> ikonia: He passed your turing test!
<ikonia> ha
<topyli> hehehe
<elky> i hate cooking pork roasts. they smell way too good way too soon.
<Madpilot> slow cooked pork ribs have that problem too
<gord> anything anyone else is cooking thats not for me also tends to be that way
<elky> mmm, pork rib roast, baked baby taters, garlic asparagus
 * elky dangles it in front of gord
<gord> not fair :(
<ikonia> now that sounds nice
<gord> all i have is a box of muffins and lots of tasty yoghurt
<ikonia> thats nice too
<elky> considering i'm a sweet tooth, i'd actually prefer that to this ;)
<elky> oh, and i cook my pork roasts to be pink, not leathery.
<ikonia> that would work for me
<elky> i think lamb is about the only beast roast i cook to grey, and that's only because pink lamb is usually chewy.
<elky> pink pork however is virtually molten
<ikonia> I don't eat lamb
<elky> beef i prefer in steak format or minced
<elky> though, i'm not a huge beef fan, i do basically force myself to eat it when i'm really busy and worn out
<bazhang> <zhxk> where is legal to troll?
<elky> ...
<jussi01> I _love_ lamb... nom nom nom
<elky> lamb shanks slow cooked are definately nom.
<jussi01> yep. and lamb rogan josh...
<MenZa> morning.
<gord> lamb *anything* as long as i don't have to cook it
<jussi01> gord: haha
 * jussi01 likes roast lamb with garlic, or lamb tangeen or just about anything with lamb. 
<gord> im not lazy, its just that if i cook it, its not gonna be tasty =\
 * MenZa roasts gord
 * Seeker` gords menza
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: Interesting idea
<MenZa> (sent to ubuntu-irc@)
<MenZa> I'm having issues seeing it working the way you propse it, though. :\
<elky> the implementation is always the hardest part
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> I mean, I don't see how we can make the active users in we have in #ubuntu any more useful by giving them access to, say, changing the topic.
<MenZa> I like the idea of having people poke ops if they think they should take a break.
 * MenZa looks at India.
<MenZa> Hmm, ubuntu-irc on Launchpad "[doesn't] have a mailing list."
<elky> i dont like the idea of ops being pressured to take breaks though. it could easily end up being more stress having to fend off the suggestions after every single incident than the incidents themselves.
<MenZa> I agree entirely
<MenZa> Which is why that's probably better if we kept it in -ops
<MenZa> I mean, each time there's been an incident while I've been around (handled by someone else), I've looked at it and commented on it if I found that the action might not have been entirely justified.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (phix)
<MenZa> Repeat performer, elky?
<LjL> i'd like someone to have a close look at phix. he doesn't appear to have changed many ip addresses in the last... oh, two years or so, and neither does he appear to have changed his behavior
<LjL> i may be biased by the fact he almost invariablygoes on to bugger me directly, but he certainly is not an element that benefits from roaming freely in the channels
<LjL> or vice versa
<LjL> takk
<ubottu> In ubottu, musikgoat said: no, slow is The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<MenZa> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<MenZa> Seems like a reasonable factoid change
<MenZa> Anyone disagree? And if not, able to commit it?
<jussi01> !no, slow is The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !no, slow is <reply>The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<jussi01> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<MenZa> <o/
<jussi01> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: virus is A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mneptok> personally, i'd remove the reference to the Karmic beta so that the !slow factoid remains useful in the future.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> !slow =~ s/\ due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta//
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<mneptok> !slow =~ s/\ due\ to\ the\ release\ of\ the\ Karmic\ Koala\ \(9\.10\)\ beta//
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<mneptok> better, methinks
<Tm_T> aye
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-04
<valkyrie> Why hello der
<valkyrie> jussi01 o-o
<valkyrie> Can i speak to someone please =P
<bazhang> valkyrie, what do you need assistance with
<valkyrie> My lifetime ban being lifted..
<valkyrie> lol
<Amaranth> gah +1 is busier than #ubuntu
<valkyrie> Amaranth, can i get it lifted?
<valkyrie> Anyone?
<Seeker`> who set the ban?
<valkyrie> jussi01 e.o
<valkyrie> But he/she is never here!
<valkyrie> Ever!!!
<bazhang> valkyrie, are you aware of why you were banned?
<valkyrie> Im aware, but you guys think my inention was to kill ubottu, but it wasent
<bazhang> valkyrie, you seem awfully blithe about all this
<valkyrie> Pardon?
<bazhang> with all the 'lol' , emoticons, and such
<bazhang> normally when someone is banned, they show at least a minimal amount of remorse for what caused them to be banned
<valkyrie> I said lol once.
<bazhang> valkyrie, we were directed to consider removing your ban if you showed signs of being sorry for doing it.
<valkyrie> Which i am, having the ability to code and use spam bots is a privalige, and i abused it.
<bazhang> valkyrie, just to clarify, what was the purpose of running the bot(s)
<valkyrie> Purpose?
<valkyrie> At the time?
<valkyrie> Fun
<valkyrie> Boredum.
<Seeker`> what exactly was the function of the bots?
<bazhang> spam
 * Pici suggests also looking at the ban placed in #kubuntu
<valkyrie> im banned in kubuntu?
<valkyrie> O..o wtf?
<valkyrie> i dont ever even go in there
<valkyrie> o.o
<bazhang> valkyrie, hard to reconcile with your ban in that channel
<valkyrie> In which?
<valkyrie> Can i ask what im banned for in #kubuntu
<bazhang> #kubuntu: 2009-09-27T02:05:41 <valkyrie> Anyone know how to fix Ubuntu-fail?
<bazhang> etc.
<valkyrie> O..o
<valkyrie> wtf?
<valkyrie> K, well idk wat that is
<valkyrie> What about #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu: 2009-08-13T05:19:44 <valkyrie> ahahahaha   #ubuntu: 2009-08-13T05:20:36 <valkyrie> Ubuntu got pwnd?
<bazhang> after your bot attack
<valkyrie> At the time, yea
<valkyrie> e.o i wouldent call it an..attack..
<bazhang> valkyrie, in my view, the ban should not be lifted; should others wish to step in with a different view I certainly welcome that; you seem to be denying that you were ever even in #kubuntu, and show no remorse whatsoever for the ban in #ubuntu .
<valkyrie> No remorse?
<valkyrie> You know?
<valkyrie> Aight. if that is what you think
<bazhang> remorse? you know what that is, correct?
<valkyrie> Yuppers, sorry basically
<valkyrie> That you feel bad
<bazhang> yep
<valkyrie> And i do
<Fireko> Sorry..
<valkyrie> See, even my bot says sorry
<valkyrie> =P
<bazhang> valkyrie, did you need ubuntu support?
<valkyrie> Maybe sometime.
<valkyrie> I might go back to ubuntu
<bazhang> aha
<valkyrie> O..o
<bazhang> valkyrie, well then might I suggest, should you return to using Ubuntu, to check out the ubuntuforums
<valkyrie> So, basically your saying im not being unbanned, regardles
<valkyrie> I see.
<bazhang> as you dont even use Ubuntu the point is moot
 * valkyrie Smirks lightly, shrugging
<valkyrie> Aight, peace
<Fireko> Good day ^^
<Valkyrie>  /wc
 * mneptok blinks
<mneptok> Valkyrie is trying to convince us to lift a ban, so he brings a bot into the -ops channel and has it /CTCP the entire channel?!
<mneptok> it's theater of the absurd.
<nalioth> *mumble*musthavelearnedfrommneptok*mumble*
<Slart> #ubuntu might need some attention.. banisterfiend in particular
<Slart> thanks
<ubottu> rsk called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest15806)
<Madpilot> dealt with
<ikonia> hello [BIOS]Hrishi
<[BIOS]Hrishi> hey ikonia :) ssup?
<ikonia> [BIOS]Hrishi: you've been forwarded here to discuss your behviour in the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> your last comment when you parted after asking from help was to call someone an idiot
<[BIOS]Hrishi> eeps :P :D :D
<[BIOS]Hrishi> it was my friend
<[BIOS]Hrishi> i am sorry
<[BIOS]Hrishi> alright?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is unacceptable behviouar
<[BIOS]Hrishi> hey ... srsly, what am i supposed to do man? it was just a small mistake that i did not even do!
<ikonia> 1.) talking in caps in the channel/making pointless comments is unacceptable 2.) calling anyone - even your friend an idiot (he claims he doesn't know you) is unacceptable
<[BIOS]Hrishi> ok ok ... are we cool?
<ikonia> one moment please
<pshr_> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> pshr_: thank you for joining
<ikonia> pshr_: do you know [BIOS]Hrishi ?
<pshr_> not at all l
<ikonia> pshr_: thank you, that's all I wanted to check, you're welcome to leave now, thank you for coming as requested
<pshr_> back then in #ubuntu was a bit offending too :)
<ikonia> pshr_: yes, that is being sorted now, thank you for your time
<pshr_> my pleasure ikonia bbye...
<[BIOS]Hrishi> hey hey wait
<[BIOS]Hrishi> ok, now am i allowed in? i deeply regret for what my friend did
<ikonia> your friend ?
<ikonia> ooh I see, you say it was your friend who actually typed it
<[BIOS]Hrishi> yeah, i told u na ... it was he who was foolin around when i signed in
<ikonia> apologies, I thought you where saying you where talking to your friend in the channel, my mistake
<[BIOS]Hrishi> srsly, dont make a big deal out f it k ....
<ikonia> [BIOS]Hrishi: I'm sorry - but you're not going to be allowed back into the channel at this time. a.) it is your responsbility to protect your own computer from your friends b.) I don't believe it was your freind
<ikonia> [BIOS]Hrishi: as you can see it was rude to the channel, and rude to an individual user, so I'm not prepared to "not make a big deal out of it"
<[BIOS]Hrishi> ok ok
<[BIOS]Hrishi> cool
<[BIOS]Hrishi> see you
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> Svenungson: hello ther
<ikonia> there
<Svenungson> Cheers.
<ikonia> Svenungson: hi, you've been forwarded to this channel because of your part message when you left #ubuntu
<Svenungson> No way? Someone got pissed about that?
<ikonia> Svenungson: I need you to remove your part message from your client
<ikonia> ["Fuck you, thats why."
<ikonia> your part message contains offensive language and is quite rude
<ikonia> people don't need to see that, and nor should they have to
<Svenungson> Haha, yeah ok, ill remove it.
<ikonia> thank you
<Svenungson> Well, its not directed to anyone anyways but no problem, ill remove it.
<ikonia> even worse, it looks like you're saying "fuck you" to the channel then
<Svenungson> Im not even going to try to argue or explain it.
<Svenungson> Its gone.
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban forward, one moment please
<ikonia> Svenungson: all done, if you leave this channel and join #ubuntu you should be fine
<Svenungson> Cheers.
<ikonia> ad
<niko> keep on eye on didiermah, he spam #ubuntu-fr with youtube racist video
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> niko: he also spammed #ubuntu
<ikonia> we missed it though
<nalioth> he hit a lot of channels
<ikonia> ahhh the big eyes are open
<MenZa> grargh
<MenZa> So many Karmic requests lately
<MenZa> Can't we put a notice like "Karmic support/discussion in #ubuntu+1"
<MenZa> + in the topic?
<nalioth> it used to be in the topic "[future release] support in #ubuntu+1"
<MenZa> It should go back in
<MenZa> nalioth: Might I ask you to do me a small favour? Hand Phoenix_Aeris an unaffiliated cloak.
<MenZa> Oh, nevermind
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (caca0)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !fr-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/vous discuter/vous voulez discuter/
 * MenZa considers writing an article on how to be helpful in #ubuntu
<MenZa> Something tells me need_help in -ot is trolling.
<gord> i think you are confusing "kid" with "troll" :)
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (ccvp totally inappropriate)
 * mneptok is on it
<MenZa> oh law
<MenZa> 0d
<MenZa> +d.
<MenZa> -0d.
<MenZa> <_<
<Seeker`> wut?
<LjL> mneptok et al, while the "fuck off" was obviously uncalled for, this is imho *yet another* instance of sebsebseb being completely over the top. of course we always did say that "masking" insult still counts, but hell, what nudeelephants originally said was "****ed".
<LjL> i'd get slightly pissed off too if people threw factoids as me the way sebsebseb often does
<mneptok> agreed.
<mneptok> which is why i told seb "it's OK"
<mneptok> no one can interpret what the **** is supposed to be. it could be "pwned."
<LjL> yes
<mneptok> it's also why i count the "fuck off" as the first offense
<LjL> the problem is that sebsebseb has been around for months and his extreme overzealousness is still there unchanged
<mneptok> maybe if we bought him a little toy police pedal-car and a hat with a siren in it ....
<LjL> oooh
<LjL> ops in #ubuntu-classroom
<LjL> that's an idea :>
<LjL> well, i really just wanted to be on the record about sebsebseb, can't keep ignoring it
<LjL> bye
<mneptok> mark me down as being in agreement on that subject
 * mneptok tootles off
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !fr-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/vous discuter/vous voulez discuter/
<Pici> !fr-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/vous discuter/vous voulez discuter/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !fr-#ubuntu-offtopic > ljl
 * Pici goes back to relaxing
<ikonia> for what it's worth - someone needs to think of a way to resolve sebsebseb issues, myself and flannel had a hand full of him the other night and ljl is right, it's getting old
<MenZa> sebsebseb issues, ikonia?
<ikonia> yes, his behaviour and the way he tries to help people
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> examples?
<jpds> → irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> jpds: fail.
 * MenZa goes to grep his #ubuntu.log
<Pici> MenZa: Take a look at the conversation a few minutes ago in #ubuntu about mindmapping tools
<MenZa> gotcha Pici, cheers
<Seeker`> woo, trawling through hunrends of thousands of hours of logs to find specific examples of a vauge description
<ikonia> MenZa: he's been around for a while and has a history of good intetion with just a terrible implimentation
<MenZa> A bit arrogant, yeah.
 * mneptok especially like having the "!windows" factoid thrown at him by seb while trying to help people get dual-boot working
<MenZa> Has anyone mentioned this to him?
<ikonia> many times
<MenZa> Has he been dragged in *here* and had it talked through?
<ikonia> he's also been banned quite a few times as he's not able to grasp it
<ikonia> which isn't a good situation
<MenZa> hmm
<ikonia> many times he's been in here
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-04
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<IdleOne> keep an eye on wolfgang99 he is giving bad advice
<IdleOne> hmm wait maybe he wasn't
<ubottu> In ubottu, xXEMO111Xx said: why is an audio cd in .wav format in ubuntu?
<ubottu> In ubottu, xXEMO111Xx said: why is ubuntu store .mp3 codec information has a spelling error.
<Gumby> hi all.  I was banned awhile ago for making a joke/comment in the channel I was able to join awhile back, not sure why, but I appear to be banned again.  Is there any way of removing this ban?
<IdleOne> Gumby: you still around?
<Gumby> IdleOne: yup
<IdleOne> Do you recall why you were banned?
<Gumby> I made a joke that was offtopic at a point when the channel was dead and talking all offtopic.  perhaps it lacked taste but there was no warning, just BAM!
<Gumby> it was months ago so I dont recall the actual comment and I have since bought a new laptop so I dont have the logs.  if necessary I could probably find the log from the old laptop
<IdleOne> ok, well the comment was indeed offtopic but it was also crude to say the least.
<IdleOne> no need to dig up the log
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<IdleOne> going to ask you to read those links and make sure you are familiar with them
<Gumby> sure thing
<IdleOne> I will remove the ban in a minute
<IdleOne> Let's not have a repeat of last time ok? :)
<Gumby> sure thing
<IdleOne> can you please join #ubuntu now so we know the ban was removed
<Gumby> I am in
<Gumby> thank you
<IdleOne> ok. thank you.
<IdleOne> have a good night/day.
<Gumby> you too
<IdleOne> cyberix: Anything we can help you with?
<ubottu> glebihan called the ops in #ubuntu (x_2)
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (That80sGuy trolling)
<ubottu> juk called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<juk> ikonia: im in
<ikonia> hi juk thanks for joining
<sentmen> Can anyone help me?
<juk> ikonia: what you have to say to me?
<ikonia> I thought it would be easier to talk to you here for 2 minutes than explain how to use the private message system
<ikonia> juk: one second please
<ikonia> sentmen: what's the issue
<ikonia> juk: I just wanted to ask why you called in ops  in #ubuntu+1 as I couldn't see an issue
<sentmen> I'm running 10.4 and i can't get an working internet connection
<ikonia> sentmen: you need to ask in the channel #ubuntu - why did you join this channel ?
<juk> ikonia: oh, now I said first my porblem and then i did !ops to get your atention, coz it's not much people in there and it's kind of inactive
<ikonia> juk: ok,  you do know that the !ops call is for emergencies, the operators are there to moderate the channel, not provide support on request
<ikonia> juk: you shouldn't use that call/trigger unless there is a genuine issue or emergency
<juk> ikonia: oh, i really didn't know that
<ikonia> how did you know about the !ops call ?
<juk> ikonia: no I know that this !ops thing is causing everyone get kindof buzzed, but never for me, i use irssi, dunno, i saw many people using it in channel but never get it in what cases it can be used?
<ikonia> juk: in future, please only use it if there is genuine emergency in the channel, not if you want support
<juk> ikonia: I got it, for support i don't call it, so is it used for when trols are coming?
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<ikonia> thank you
<juk> trolls
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave and return to #ubuntu, thank you for joining
<jussi> ikonia: well done! thanks for explaining to him!
 * lhavelund pats ikonia on the back.
<lhavelund> ugh, coffee would be nice.
<lhavelund> jussi: how's non-bachelorhood?
 * jussi hands lhavelund a coffee and muses that bbeing married isnt that different to living with your fiancee - except people treat you slightly different and there is no wedding planning...
<lhavelund> heh
<lhavelund> thanks, btw.
<cyberix> IdleOne: I just downloaded it from a remote machine and that worked
<cyberix> IdleOne: I have no idea what went wrong
<Pici> whelp, back from a short vacation.
<topyli> full of rejuvenated energy for opping!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Kurdistan said: ubottu my fan is full speed all the time
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * jussi zaps Guest8628
<jussi> :D
<popey> 15:26:54 < dotwaffle> Any chance that this release, we could make an official channel called #ubuntu-release-quiet (or #ubuntu-release-library...) that's moderated up until the release happens? It'd be quite handy.
<popey> from #ubuntu-release-party..
<popey> I quite like that idea :)
<jussi> what is the  purpose of it?
<popey> to announce the release without having to sit and watch the crap fly by
<popey> to have a channel where you can just idle along with a bunch of other people and know the only thing that will be said is "It's out!" and you can trust it
<popey> I suggested...
<popey> 15:28:41 < popey> well, we could have a channel that has everyone muted on entrace and have a bot which just looks for https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html
<popey> because some people just dont like the constant noise that -r-p has, which I appreciate many do!
<jussi> popey: Ive no issue with it, but someone needs to write the bot...
<jussi> or we could just do it that we allow ubottu to notice everychannel with "its out!!eleventyone!!111" :P :P
<popey> heh, that'd get the resources of ubottu reduced significantly as it gets kickbanned from every channel :)
<jussi> *G*
<jussi> mind, would be simple enough to just op robbie in there and get him to say it when it goes out.
 * jussi wonders what Pici topyli and nhandler think?
<popey> yup, if you can get the release manager in on that, great!
<jussi> popey: slangasek did it every other release in -r-p so why not.
<jussi> I wonder what Robbie's irc nick is...
<popey> robbiew
<jussi> ahh, nice :D
<jussi> lemme see what the others say, but Ive no issue with it.
<jpds> Surely that's skaet's role nowadays?
<jussi> is robbie not release manager anymore?
<popey> also riddel
 * jussi hasnt kept up with it...
<jussi> lag ftw
<jussi> yeah, riddell is for kubuntu
<Pici> hm.
<jussi> Pici: ?
<Pici> jussi: We should probably get ubottu or similar in -r-p too
<Pici> I'm not sure how I feel about a new release-announce channel, still mulling it over.
<Pici> I guess it couldn't hurt, as long as its set +m.
<ikonia> 12:45 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with Freak_man
<ikonia> 12:45 <Freak_man> you fuck
<ikonia> anyone know what this guy was about ?
<Pici> oh?
<ikonia> just appeared in my message window from a little earlier
<IdleOne> hahahahaha
<IdleOne> that was to funny
<ikonia> that was stupid and careless
<Pici> :P
<IdleOne> happens
<IdleOne> don't be to hard on yourself
<ikonia> I was trying to do a last on freakman, but he appeared to join, ask a question then message me with "you fuck"
<ikonia> I was /away and idle at the time
<Pici> I was just doing a lastlog too
<ikonia> xnothing similar in BT, just wondered if he had history
<IdleOne> was in query?
<ikonia> yup
<IdleOne> Morning phillw
<phillw> hiyas, I'm real sorry about asking for help that should be RTFM, but I've successfully banned and kicked some one from #lubuntu-offtopic; trouble is I cannot get them back on
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> how did you set the ban?
<ikonia> #lubuntu-offtopic, this is another offtopic channel
<IdleOne> Just for the record there are no RTFM questions
<jussi> phillw: best to ask these questions in #ubuntu-irc
<st__> someone banned me from #ubuntu? what's going on?
<IdleOne> st__: gimme a minute to look it up
<IdleOne> looks like it has to do with your repeated off topic chatter in #ubuntu
<st__> that's ridiculous, I'm barelly using this channel
<IdleOne> ok so when you are using it you are off topic a lot
<IdleOne> you are aware of #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<st__> yes, but I never started offtipic discussions. why ban me form _support_ channel if some random op want to play thought police?
<IdleOne> st__:  on October 2nd you were commenting on how the release date for 10.10 reeks of Soviets
<IdleOne> you were also given the !ot factoid by an op and continued to be off topic
<IdleOne> That is why you were banned.
<IdleOne> st__: are you still here ?
<st__> definitely. i want someone to unban meobviously
<IdleOne> I understand that but I am not convinced you understand our channel policy
<st__> I promise I will stick to technical issues and will not support off topic chat
<IdleOne> off topic comments or comments about your dislike of the channel rules are not for #ubuntu. If you can't follow those rules then you can't be in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> st__: I am going to take your word and I will lift the ban. Please familiarize yourself with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> Can you please join #ubuntu to make sure the ban has been removed
<st__> it was
<IdleOne> yeah, your welcome :/
<Pici> I knew he was going to be trouble.
<IdleOne> I have seen him everyday for at least a week in #u but he hardly ever uses the channel
<IdleOne> he does help but always with an attitude...least that is how I read him
<IdleOne> Queation: is giving a user !away when they change nick really needed? I understand if they have some away script that announces in channel but just changing from nick to nick|away?
<IdleOne> I don't consider it !nickspam either if it is only one nick change every twelve hours or so
<Pici> I'm not so sure I like that partybot message.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> every release has it's OMG giant security hole hoax
<IdleOne> unless that isn't a hoax
<IdleOne> then I am upset
<Pici> ITs supposed to be a joke.
<Pici> I think.
<jpds> IT is a joke?
<Pici> Feel free to throw !party at people
<IdleOne> opening the channel 6 days in advance?
<Pici> We usually do.
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<Seeker`> heh, I still don't have +o in -r-[
<Seeker`> -r-p
<IdleOne> you don't?
<Seeker`> nope
<IdleOne> so why you wearing a cinnamon bun hat?>
<Seeker`> aha, maybe I do
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no maps is <alias> gps
<cccctr> hi
<cccctr> [22:29] [474] #kubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<cccctr> WHY?
<cccctr> WHAT FOR?
<cccctr> FOR WHAT?
<cccctr> frands, tell me.... or if I was banned in kubuntu channel you will ignore me here?
<Tm_T> patience...
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-05
<elky> * PartyBot1 (~floodbot@ubuntu/bot/partybot) has joined #ubuntu-proxy-users <-- this can't be useful...
<elky> Unless it's supposed to?
<IdleOne> partybot is a clone of floodbot
<IdleOne> probably just uses the same config
<nhandler> Yeah, Ljl is still sorting out some issues with the configs iirc
<elky> I wasn't sure since it's not opped in there
<nhandler> Yeah, it isn't grouped to the FloodBot account
<rww> G'day. Was the removal of the banforward *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users in #ubuntu deliberate?
<rww> huh, there's *!*@gateway/web/* instead. except webchat people can still speak. so I'm gonna guess there's magic going on. never mind.
<rww> s/there's/there's +q/
<rww> Hola. Given that http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is no longer requiring logins or whatever, y'all might want to change #ubuntu's topic to point there instead of pastebin.com again.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> done
<rww> thanks
<ikonia> easy to fix
<ikonia> I'm off
<ikonia> 13:28 <@PartyBot1> *** Ubuntu-Release RSS feed, [05/10/10 14:28:54] : Maverick release will be delayed due to recent sale of Canonical to Oracle. Check Mark Shuttleworth's blog for further details
<ikonia> what's the bot on about ?
<jussi> heh...
<Pici> Its a 'joke'.  But I don't like it, and I never did the past few releases when it did it.
<ikonia> I don't think that's funny
<jussi> me either.
<ikonia> I think that's stupid and miss-leading
<ikonia> in a channel where idiots will take that as fact and start spouting off about it, it's not good
<Pici> I don't mind the isitout date calculation thing though.
<ikonia> telling people canonical has been sold to Oracle is just stupid though
<Test_> moin
<Tm_T> hi, how can we help you?
<Test_> how can i find german ubuntu-ops channeö?
<Pici> Test_: Try #ubuntu-de-ops
<Test_> there are only three peoples, but maybe you can help me to
<Test_> *too
<Test_>  I start to explain...
<Test_> For a few months.. my behavior wasnt excellent... i know... so the operator called fuchs banned me and told me, that i first should come back into this channel in two months..
<Pici> Test_: We do not handle #ubuntu-de issues here.  If anywhere, #ubuntu-de-ops or possibly #ubuntu-irc
<Test_> ok
<ikonia> who changed party bots Oracle line ?
<IdleOne> ljl probably
<IdleOne> upon request
<ikonia> not impressed with the replacment
<IdleOne> heh, it is a little passive aggressive
<Pici> IdleOne: jussi asked ljl to remove it in -ops-monitor.
<IdleOne> I know I saw
<Pici> er, maybe an extra comma in there somewhere.
<IdleOne> and ljl removed it and replaced it
<IdleOne> I understand how it could be misunderstood and taken as fact by some.
<Pici> I thought it was in poor taste last release too.
<IdleOne> perhaps, but I still feel it was "funny"
<Pici> IdleOne: you there?
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> you don't see me?
<Pici> Is what nikon_ in #ubuntu just asked equivalent to sysrq+k ?
<Pici> Or am I mistaken?
<Pici> I only use it on my laptop and I need to use my fn key which makes me confused as to what the real key combo is.
<IdleOne> Pici: it is
<IdleOne> seems the ctrl is ignored
<IdleOne> and it restarts X
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no maps is <alias> gps
<ubottu> Misterio called the ops in #ubuntu (ian__ is trolling)
<IdleOne> Pici: did you get my response?
<Pici> IdleOne: I did, but I was thinking.
<IdleOne> the command is not harmful, annoying for sure
<ikonia> which command ?
<IdleOne> ctrl-alt-prntsc-k
<ikonia> sysrq, that will interupt your machine
<IdleOne> it ignores the ctrl and issue alt-sysrq-k
<ikonia> so issuing a sysrq will hang a system
<IdleOne> I suppose you would lose any data not saved
<ikonia> plus interupt a service
<Pici> ctrl-alt-printscreen-k = sysrq-k then?
<IdleOne> that too
<IdleOne> yes Pici it does
<ikonia> which if it's in a remote location, such as a data centre, means remote hands
<IdleOne> or it is = I mean
<IdleOne> ikonia: when you put it that way. the command is harmful.
<ikonia> it's a great tool, but I often find people who are asking for it shouldn't be using it
<IdleOne> the thing is that the way he posed his question, made it seem like it would bring up a window to save a screenshot
<ikonia> that's naughty, as thats plain miss-leading
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> <nikon_> can anyone tell me what their dialog box on print screen says when you open up the multiple desktop printscreen (ctrl+alt+PrtSc+k)?
<ikonia> nikon is known issue user
<ikonia> (didn't know it was him)
<Pici> ikonia: Has he been banned/kicked before?
<Pici> I'm being lazy and not checking the bt
<ikonia> not %100 certain, not checked
<ikonia> I'd put money on at least once
<Pici> I've asked him to join here and set a forward.
<nikon_> hello
<IdleOne> ikonia Pici 28752
<IdleOne> err 27852 that is
<Pici> nikon_: I'm not sure what the best way to say this is, so I'll just say it.
<nikon_> sure ok
<Pici> nikon_: The command that you were asking about is malicious.
<nikon_> malicious?
<Pici> I don't know if you're doing it on purpose or not, but asking other people to do that particular key combination is potentially 'dangerous'
<nikon_> sorry. nothing malicious happens here tho, im just having a problem with the program
<Pici> ctrl-alt-printscreen could potentially trigger sysrq. And sysrq-k will kill all your active processes.
<nikon_> whaat
<nikon_> shit man
<nikon_> sorry i didnt mean to do that
<nikon_> man im way off today. i thought i was going to get ops for helping people or smth when you invited me
<Pici> Sorry.
<nikon_> i informed #ubuntu about my mistake
<Pici> nikon_: Thank you.
<nikon_> thanks again i don't want to get anyone angry :S
<knome> err
<marienz> that rang a teensy bit hollow after grepping my logs a little
<marienz> if you grep your logs for his current host you'll find "zedkappa" quitting a short while ago
<marienz> if you then grep your #ubuntu logs for that nick you'll find him connecting from the same isp (dynamic ip, presumably) and mentioning the terms "dcc" and "send"
<ikonia> 22:05 -!- nikon_ is now known as zedkappa
<Pici> Well, I'm feeling nice today, so I'm not going to ban him again.  we have enough bans on the channel as it is.
<marienz> see 2010-09-09 and 2010-09-20
<Pici> And we're going to need room for 10.10
 * marienz nods
<Tm_T> Pici: like to make more room?
<IdleOne> I vote for clearing the ban list
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> just let everybody back in and lets hug it out
<Pici> We were discussing something like that earlier today 'elsewhere';
<Tm_T> there's IIRC two bans set by me, both can be cleared
<Tm_T> I would rather not attempt to do it with this onscreen keyboard and 5 px font
<Gary> I'm just looking at doing a /msg chanserv clear #ubuntu-uk bans, all seem oldish, thought it was relevant
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> I'd be pretty dissapointed if we totally cleared #ubuntu's bans are there are some long term issue users on it, a big good house keep wouldn't go amiss though
<Pici> At one point we discussed removing all bans that didn't have a comment on the bantracker.
<ikonia> I think thats been mentioned before
<Pici> Also, I'm going home.  I have Lauterino in pm, he seems to think that he can say anything in #ubuntu as long as hes nice.
<Pici> Feels like hes trolling me.
<ikonia> I think I've seen him before
<ikonia> that "I've been coding" and "you don't like coders" comment is osmething someone said to me recently
<Pici> Sometimes I think I'm too calm when I talk to these people.
<ikonia> bin him - he can accept the rules or not
<Pici> I muted him for a bit.
<Seeker`> Gary: I wouldn't clear the bans in -uk
<Gary> they just seem rather old to me Seeker`
<Seeker`> it takes a lot to get banned from -uk though, and most of the bans there are a fairly good coverage of persistent trolls
<jpds> Seeker`: They haven't gotten me yet.
<Seeker`> jpds: it can be arranged
<IdleOne> who -q lauretino?
<IdleOne> err Lauterino
<IdleOne> ah PC did
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from lauterino)
<niko> 2010/10/05 23:38:17 [#ubuntu] +q *!*@ip-255-198-241-92.dialup.ice.net by IdleOne
<Seeker`> IdleOne: ?
<niko> 2010/10/05 23:39:51 [#ubuntu] +b *!*@ip-255-198-241-92.dialup.ice.net by IdleOne
<niko> guess there is one useless
<IdleOne> yup the +q
<IdleOne> will remove it now
<Seeker`> IdleOne: what prompted the ban?
<IdleOne> I asked in nicely in PM to follow the rules
<IdleOne> he responded with
<IdleOne> IdleOne> You have been explained the rules about being on topic in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> follow them please
<IdleOne> <Lauterino> No, dont care, and be so evil
<IdleOne> still rambling in PM
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-06
<ubottu> ChogyDan called the ops in #ubuntu (ballsac)
<ubottu> ballsac called the ops in #ubuntu (ChogyDan)
<ChogyDan> there is still a problem in #ubuntu
<ubottu> uLinux called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (breadcrst)
<seidos> any ops capable of fixing #ubuntu at the moment?
<ChogyDan> seidos: no one seems present  :(
<seidos> oh well, guess i'll just ignore users then
<philsf> hey, is anybody here now? there's a troll in #ubuntu
<ubottu> AndrewMC called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ChogyDan> fyi, #freenode lent a hand and the spammer left
<marienz> I quieted *!*@c-71-195-46-68.hsd1.mn.comcast.net for trolling as various nicks, was previously removed already as "ballsac" (but the host wasn't banned)
<maco> thanks marienz
<marienz> no problem
<marienz> (I'll leave it to you to unset that when appropriate, as I don't know how your bantracker works)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (Edward_Elric)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bullgard4 appears to be abusive - 6)
<jungli> y0
<jungli> bazhang??
<jungli> idiot where are you ?
<jungli> :X
<Mamarok> jungli: apparently he is not here, and please behave, calling people names is a bad start. I suggest you come back later.
<ikonia> I can save you the bother, bans on Jungli will not be lifted
<ikonia> jungli: do you need anything else from the channel, if not please leave, if so please state what you need
<jungli> ohh sorry i love you all
<jungli> i am offline for two months :(
<ikonia> jungli: ok, bye then
<jungli> ok :)
<ikonia> jungli: if you need nothing else from the channel, pleave leave.
<ikonia> you know the rules by now
<Tm_T> funny how jungli keeps asking for a cloak so he could get past the bans
<ikonia> funny how he keeps failing
<Pici> I'm sure that he has a note on his account.
<popey> "funny"
<Pici> Lots of IRC stuff is "funny"
<Gary> funny funny haha
<bazhang> moonunit trolling?
<ikonia> again
<bazhang> asking for help with crunchbang it seems (using XP pirate edition previously_
<ikonia> he's known
<ikonia> he's in BT
<bazhang> ok
<topyli> http://youtu.be/ATXV3DzKv68
<topyli> i wasn't aware of a complaints choir movement!
<topyli> birhingham, helsinki, chicago, st. petersburg...
<topyli> uh, totally appropriate channel too
<jussi> lol
<topyli> there's enough to nicely fill your entire evening :) http://www.complaintschoir.org/choirs.html
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Gryllida said: ubottu: no, !Enlightenment is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version; package name 'e16'.
<Pici> e17 is in the e16 package?
<topyli> i would think the e16 package still contains e16
<Tm_T> indeed
<topyli> "Description: the Enlightenment Window Manager DR16"
<Pici> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<topyli> hrm. the E team does call e17 a "desktop shell", but e16 is certainly just a window manager
<Tm_T> e17 is quite different thing than e16
<topyli> not sure how e17 should be handled in factoids. it's not in ubuntu repos. still, some people will want to install it
<topyli> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<jussi> what is it about enlightenment that people like? I tried it once, wasnt very exciting.
<Pici> It was shiny the last time I tried it.
<topyli> shiny i guess
<topyli> heh
<jussi> meh, Ill stick with my beloved kde
<topyli> on the other hand, lots of people like e16 because it's an awesome window manager
<Pici> No, thats awesome thats a window manager.
<topyli> e16 really is awesome, not just named thusly :)
<topyli> suggestion for !enlightenment: "Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. Package name: e16." Leave the e17 factoid as is
<topyli> (unless someone knows a safe install source to recommend)
<Pici> !-e
<ubottu> e aliases: enlightenment, e17 - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 14:00:18
<topyli> hrm. need to go shopping
<ikonia> alienjeff = known arch linux troll
<ikonia> Pici: what's going on with idiots posting that recently
<Pici> dunno
<popey> that counter thing?
<popey> it appeared on omgubuntu today
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> ahh
<popey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/we-are-more-than-1-initiative-aims-to-prove-linux-is-bigger-than-you-think/
<ikonia> idiots posting stupid stuff
<popey> just what the world needs, another counter
<IdleOne> does it say on the OMG post to come spam #ubuntu?
<Pici> that site never loads properly for me.
<rypervenche> I was apparently banned from #ubuntu for asking a question that was off-topic. I have just read the terms of service and the IRC guidelines and see my mistake. Will I be banned forever or is it a temporary ban/kick?
<ikonia> rypervenche: you wher enot banned
<ikonia> rypervenche: you've joined and left the channels 3 times since you wher ekicked
<rypervenche> ikonia: Yes, because it will not let me type.
<jussi> ikonia: he was banned
<rypervenche> ikonia: It says, "Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu".
<ikonia> jussi: is this a problem with the new webchat bot functionality where it has read a kick as ban ?
<jussi> rypervenche: please wait a moment
<marienz> there's a ban on his ip
<jussi> exactly
<ikonia> I only kicked him
<rypervenche> Ok, thank you.
<marienz> rypervenche: you also emailed support@freenode.net about this, but the channel where you're now asking is the correct place for it. Do you mind if I close the ticket you opened with support@freenode.net?
<rypervenche> marienz: Please do.
<marienz> thank you.
<ikonia> ahh floodbot did it
<ikonia> it banned him on kick
<jussi> ikonia: a kick on a webchat = ban.
<ikonia> yes, I see that
<rypervenche> I should perhaps get an IRC client...
<ikonia> rypervenche: I've removed the ban now, but please only ask ubuntu questions
<rypervenche> ikonia: I will, lesson learned.
<ikonia> rypervenche: you must see how asking if you can ask an offtopic question, being told no, then asking it anyway is rubbing the rules in peoples faces
<rypervenche> ikonia: I will search for another channel to ask my previous question. Thanks again.
<rypervenche> It still says I cannot send. Do I need to reload the webchat?
<ikonia> should work now
<rypervenche> It's working now. Thanks again, and I'm sorry to have been a bother.
<ikonia> bihari_: you are now banned from #ubuntu for not following the specific instruction of stop asking how to get around your college firewall
<ikonia> ugliefrog: can we help ?
<ugliefrog> sorry i clicked what i was a web link
<bihari_> ikonia,  but in 2time did i asked any question ?
<bihari_> i just said to him to talk in PM?
<ikonia> bihari_: you kept discussing it and asking for help
<bihari_> and you kicked  me again
<ikonia> bihari_: the kick was a warning, you came back and progressed the issue, you are now banned
<bihari_> ok as wish
<ikonia> ok
<bihari_> do what ever you wants
<ikonia> it's already done
<bihari_> but i was talking about knowleg
<ikonia> bihari_: you where talking about how to bypass your college firewall, you also lied and said your professor told you to do it
<bihari_> it was not about bypassing a fierwall  /yes he told me he put me challenge ? i swear if i have to really lie then i never said you that i have to by pass my college fierwall
<bihari_> :|
<bihari_> and whats wrong in making a ssh daemon? tell me
<ikonia> 8:32 < bihari_> so that i can bypass my college firewall
<ikonia> you said it loud and clear
<ikonia> bihari_: speak to your college network admin for help getting through their firewall
<bihari_> it will not help me in only bypassing firewall but also i can have access my computer through any part of the world
<ikonia> there is nothing more to discuss
<ikonia> bihari_: we are done here
<bihari_> Oh my god give him some sems and IQ to  <ikonia>
<bihari_> sens*
<ikonia> bihari_: ok, bye now
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from xpro)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: chanserv is ChanServ is a service provided by freenode to register and maintain channels on the network. More help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> !chanserv
<IdleOne> scratch that
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: services is <reply> ChanServ, NickServ, MemoServ are services provided by freenode for registering and maintining channels and nick names on the network. More help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> that is a little better
<Pici> you spelled maintining wrong.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> wanna fix that for me :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: services is <reply> ChanServ, NickServ, MemoServ are services provided by freenode for registering and maintaining channels and nick names on the network. More help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> there!
<IdleOne> s//join #freenode//join #freenode. See !register
<IdleOne> smuxi is ugly
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (coolroot)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-07
<Jordan_U> miniuser in #ubuntu is being less than helpfull.
<bazhang> seems to have exited
<bazhang> thanks for the heads-up though
<IdleOne> wth ban him for that stupid link
<IdleOne> he knows better then that
<bazhang> he seems intoxicated or something. with the language and links, etc
<IdleOne> well next time I fly off the handle remind to say I was drunk
<IdleOne> if you didn't look at that. I strongly suggest you don't
<IdleOne> it was disgusting, horrific in fact
<bazhang> at least a kick, but whatever
<IdleOne> be back in a bit
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tiox)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (GoogleCat99293 is posting spam)
<bazhang> "anal_christ" seems to be pushing it
<lhavelund> no kidding
 * mneptok waves from Istanbul
<jussi> mneptok: cripes, they let you travel? :P
<mneptok> jussi: given the time of year and conference schedules, i travel more than i am at home
<jussi> mneptok: I would have thought you were on the no fly list :P  :P :P (after those horrendous pics)
<mneptok> jussi: no, but they usually strap me to a wing
<jussi> lol
<mneptok> ne0|penguin: do you need assistance?
<mneptok> alrighty then
<elky> that will have been jungli
<ikonia> Jordan_U: what's up ?
<Jordan_U> Sorry, forgot to part :)
<ikonia> not a problem
<bazhang> bihari ban dodging (without cloak to get around it)
<ikonia> not again
<ikonia> what a surprise, now using bzshells
<ikonia> the troll host of the 2010
<bazhang> * [bihari_] (~bipul@113.19.129.107): bipul
<bazhang> just saw him quit by chance
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> he tried to get back using bzsehsll
<ikonia> shells
<ikonia> bihari [bihari@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/x-kdczfcwmlgpijadn]
<ikonia> I'm assuming thats the same guy
<ikonia> not certain though
<bazhang> * [tytyuyh] (~st@l49-18-203.cn.ru): st   he's banned?
<bazhang> ah no got unbanned earlier
<bazhang> same attitude though
<ikonia> did he ?
<bazhang> yep. unbanned. not much change in attitude judging from recent comments though
<ikonia> just keep an eye on him
<Pici> I told azertyuio already that we aren't Canonical.
<Pici> Last time he asked.
<bazhang> hehe
<bihari_> hellow to all respected peoples of ubuntu
<bihari_> ikonia,  hellow
<bihari_> ikonia, will you plz......remove me from banned list ? i will very thankful to you
<bihari_> is there any one ? who can help me
<Pici> le sigh
<Chaos2358> how do you get banns lifted?
<Chaos2358> let me guess this channel empty too?
<Pici> Reading and following the guidelines linked in our channel topics is a good start.
<Chaos2358> ha you go figure
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Chaos2358> look dude these rooms are full of morons and it really annoys me to spend 4 hours researching something and come up empty handed then go to a dedicated channel and wait two hours and no one join then finally go to #ubuntu to ask a question about ubuntu software and have some super hall monitor flag my every comment
<Chaos2358> its ridiculous and its bogus
<Pici> I'm not sure I agree that sox is offtopic for #ubuntu, but your behavior was uncalled for.
<Chaos2358> well like i said it is 3:44 pm here and ive been trying any and everything i could do reading useless doc after useless link since 8 am. and then dude has his panties in a bunch and look the first couplle times he flagged me he didnt even know what he was talking about. he sent me a message saying oh i thought you meant sux what kinda crap is that? he had a his panties in a bunch and he tried using false authority on someone at the end of their rope
<Chaos2358>  the same shit would have gotten him hurt in the real world
<Pici> They were just trying to do what they thought was best for the channel.  I didn't see them cursing up a storm.
<Chaos2358> best for the channel? the channel is made and maintained to help people like myself who have done everything they know to do and need help not for someone to sit back and try to police. #ubuntu is general ubuntu channel. ubuntu software that uses ubuntus command line are relevant
<Chaos2358> whatever dude. no i shouldn't have cussed him out but hell dude he deserved it. a ban from irc chat isnt the end of my world or life it will surelly make using ubuntu harder and probablly cause me to get rid of it but oh well. i'm a polite and respectfull person until i'm disrespected and thats not going to change just because i'm in a chat room.
<Pici> I've already discussed it with c3l.  If you'd like to return tomorrow we can discuss removing your ban, but it isn't going to happen today.
<Chaos2358> look man honestlly i could care less if you ever lift it. i'm just at that point all i wanted was an answer to one simple question and i still havent gotten who cares
<Pici> Well, you aren't going to be able to get that from #ubuntu today.  ##linux may be able to help, but they have rules too.
<Chaos2358> whatever man i'm just going back to win7
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1529 users, 2 overflows, 1531 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1536 users, 3 overflows, 1539 limit))
<Pici> oh well.  I need to go afk anyway.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1538 users, 2 overflows, 1540 limit))
<Pici> I don't know what the bots are doing, but their not setting +r, so, meh.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1540 users, 2 overflows, 1542 limit))
 * Seeker` pokes gord_ 
<Tm_T> ok, bots are all acting weird
<gord_> oh, i have a tail
<gord_> hello tail
<jpds> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/report/ubuntu-community-team.svg
<jpds> OK; we _have_ to do that for #ubuntu.
<elky> ohgods
<Seeker`> what is it?
<jpds> Seeker`: I see that you don't read planet.u.c.
<Seeker`> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww, the shadowing on the post titles is vile
<pleia2> wow, you really don't read planet, it's been like that for months :)
<Seeker`> yeah, RL has been a bit non-conducive to reading planets
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-08
<bazhang> ugh. almoparmeg just cant listen
<bazhang> chaos2358 was given several solutions to his issue (assuming this was the mp3 to aiff conversion issue) but ignored them and kept on asking.
<Ellis2358> ?stats p
<Ellis2358> i need to be un banned from ubuntu
<Ellis2358> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Ellis2358 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Ellis2358> i need to be unbanned in #ubuntu
<Ellis2358> hello?
<Tm_T> Ellis2358: patience please
<Ellis2358> ok
<bazhang> banned in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic yesterday
<Ellis2358> thats me
<Tm_T> yes
<bazhang> Ellis2358, you know why you were banned?
<bazhang> as Chaos2358?
<Ellis2358> yep because i flipped out on someone for flagging everything i posted even though i wasnt in the wrong channel
<Ellis2358> yes as chaos
<bazhang> this was the mp3 to aiff issue?
<Ellis2358> the issue was support for sox which is ubuntu related and therefore not misposted
<Ellis2358> but yes getting recognition in sox for mp3 was the cause
<bazhang> you were quite abusive
<Ellis2358> i was quite aggitated
<bazhang> best to step back from the keyboard when that happens
<Ellis2358> i told c3l that it was not misposted yet he continued to " harrass" me
<Ellis2358> now #ubuntu-off topic i have and am not going to try to make an excuse for. i was really out of line there but by that time i was just fed up
<Tm_T> Ellis2358: there's no excuses for bad behaviour
<bazhang> #ubuntu was out of line as well
<Ellis2358> which is why i said i have no excuse for what happened in #ubuntu-offtopic and i'm not trying to make one. I feel that though i took it a bit far in #ubuntu i was not as "out of line" as it was made out to be. when a person refuses to let me post a question simple because he or she doent think it is in the appropriate channel he or she is just as out of line
<IdleOne> No he or she may have been wrong
<Ellis2358> ok well i guess we just have to agree to disagree on this because i took it as a manner of disrespect and disregard but either way the damage is done and the lesson learned
<bazhang> Ellis2358, you were very abusive in #ubuntu .
<Ellis2358> look the only reason i really even care about the ban is because i've been using ubuntu for less then two weeks. not everything can be found in the normal documentation. i like ubuntu but if i cant get a little help with it i'll just go back to windows . so what is the deal with the ban?
<bazhang> Ellis2358, okay
<bazhang> Ellis2358, you were asked to tone it down, then quieted
<Ellis2358> will the ban be lifted?
<bazhang> please read the code of conduct and guidelines
<Ellis2358> i have
<bazhang> !coc | Ellis2358
<ubottu> Ellis2358: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Ellis2358> i read it after i was banned
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines   <---- Ellis2358
<Ellis2358> as i said i read this after i was banned
<bazhang> Ellis2358, as you say you think you were not out of line in your behavior in #ubuntu , I suggest you read again
<Ellis2358> look i know my language was out of line. thats been established. i also believe that i was being unjustlly harrassed as i never directed a question at c3l before he repeatedly flagged me. will the ban be lifted?
<bazhang> Ellis2358, there are rarely perma-bans
<Ellis2358> when will i be able to access the irc channel?
<bazhang> Ellis2358, please return in 24hrs to discuss.
<Ellis2358> you know what. this is too much. all i wanted was to be able to ask a question and get an answer. not to be harrassed and not to have to flip out on some guy. and most definately not to have to come to a "trial" to be able to get assistance. i'm out of the marine corp and i shouldn't have to deal with this.
<bazhang> Ellis2358, best to cool off and come back in 24hrs to discuss, then
<Ellis2358> i'm cool but i have two customers waiting to get there iphones back which are already going to be late because i couldnt get the required programs to do what i had to do. I'm not coming back in 24 hours to discuss this. i'm a grown man and i've served my country. i admitted i was in the wrong and i've learned a lesson from it if that isn't good enough so be it but lets not waste anymore time
<bazhang> okay.
<Ellis2358> okay what?
<bazhang> your ban wont be lifted at this time.
<Ellis2358> well in that case thank you for wasting a half hour of your time and mine. i'm going back to windows. and i must say you guys are trying to over govern a support channel. i spent three years in kandahar afghanistan and didnt have this much red tape to cross
<Ellis2358> also thank you for turning me off of linux as well
<bazhang> Ellis2358, you are welcome to return in 24hrs to discuss your various bans.
<Ellis2358> no thank you
<bazhang> okay. there is no 'un-ban on demand'
<Ellis2358> thats fine. HOO RAH Lt.Col. M. Ellis doesn't take orders from a computer
<IdleOne> Ellis2358: if you have no intention on returning in 24hrs to discuss the bans and has you have been told the ban will not be lifted tonight. You are done here, please part the channel as we have a no idling rule.
<Ellis2358> HOO RAH!!
<IdleOne> Good soldier, parted when told.
<IdleOne> Would it be useful if the bot logged what a user says in channel when +q for BT that is?
<bazhang> useful, but most of the @banlogs currently give an error, so not sure how well it will happen/be implemented
<bazhang> Error: No log for ID 29xxx available
<IdleOne> I haven't seen any errors like that
<IdleOne> you got a specific #
<IdleOne> ?
<bazhang> nearly everyone I get is that
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> masked to protect the innocent
<IdleOne> PM so i can test
<bazhang> ugh nogo ban evading again
<bazhang> tempted to just ban hinet.net
<IdleOne> is he banned in #ubuntu? I don't see any ban
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> search term hinet.net in bt
<IdleOne> there he is
<bazhang> and his support consists of xyz is not ubuntu
<bazhang> PM'd him but no response
<IdleOne> goes all the way back to March
<IdleOne> *!*@122-124-*.dynamic.hinet.net   should be enough to stop him
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kwtm said: ubottu, vi is way better than emacs, RIGHT????
<ikonia> hello collabra
<collabra> hi ikonia
<collabra> i was looking for an op,... doesn't look like he's here
<ikonia> who are you after ?
<collabra> well,... maybey you could help me,... the op that i had that dissagreement with,... i was lookin for him
<ikonia> who is that
<collabra> i'm trying to think,.... not sure,.. i should have his handle memorized.
<collabra> hmmm,...
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> flannel ?
<collabra> i was gonna ask him a question bout linux.... thought he could help me
<collabra> maybey,... sounds familiar
<ikonia> well, this isn't a support channel, so asking linux questions in here wouldn't go down to well
<collabra> i understand,... i just wanted to ask someone i could trust
<collabra> thank you ikonia,...
<ikonia> well, you're welcome to use #ubuntu to ask ubuntu questions
<ikonia> or there is ##linux for generic linux issues
<collabra> yeah,.. i'll go back there
<collabra> thanks
<ikonia> based on his comments in BT I suspect he didn't want to ask a linux question
<bazhang> the server uses different repos fellow?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and there is no gui option after 9.04
<bazhang> strange
 * popey boggles at ##linux
<popey> mint rip out pulseaudio
<popey> yet more reasons not to support it
<ikonia> popey: mint is just the same as ubuntu, blah blah blah
<popey> well indeed
<ikonia> or is that just the reason the fools use to get support
<persia> Mint isn't the worst of the derivatives, but certainly the most popular of the uncooperative ones.
<popey> how do you define uncooperative?
<popey> or is that a short question with a long answer?
<mneptok> popey: STFU
<ikonia> I don't see it as a bad distro at all, it just does it's own thing which meants its nothing to do with ubuntu
<persia> popey, Not actively participating as part of the Ubuntu project.
<popey> mneptok: NO U!
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<ikonia> whoaaa
<popey> right
<persia> ikonia, I think it's worth acknoledging that Mint is a derivative, and hope that over the long term, we can share more.
<persia> But, yeah, I wouldn't put in the same category as stuff like sabily or ichthux, who do participate.
<ikonia> persia: it is a derivative, but it does it's own thing, so nothing to do with ubuntu
<mneptok> ikonia: using your definition, Ubuntu is not a derivative of Debian. ;)
<ikonia> mneptok: it's not, it's based on debian
<ikonia> it does it's own thing too
<mneptok> ikonia: or, rather, Ubuntu has nothing to do with Debian
<ikonia> nothing to do with the debian project
<popey> i think thats stretching it a bit
<popey> for comedic effect
<persia> ikonia, Hrm?  Every derivative does it's own thing.  Some derivatives (sabily, ichthux, lubuntu, sugar remix, possibly more) choose to do so from within Ubuntu, hoping to reach flavour one day (or having given up the idea as they were deemed unsuitable).
<ikonia> persia: yes, so each one is nothing to do with the parent
<persia> Others (Mint, gNewSense, etc.) are less directly cooperative.
<ikonia> do they have to cooperate ?
<ikonia> or can they just use the packages to do their own thing
<persia> ikonia, See, that's where I disagree.  Why shouldn't we provide support for Sabily users: as there's nothing blocking any random person who installed Ubuntu Desktop from adding/removing packages until they end up with Sabily (including every setting, bell, and whistle).
<ikonia> ?
<persia> Whereas gNewSense changes packages, so we can't necessarily understand or fix their bugs.
<ikonia> if a user choses to use 3rd party repos from a coperative or uncopertaive derivative, it's not supported
<ikonia> its the same
<elky> The main reason there's u/ku/xu channels is because of the gui differences, not because they're flavours
<persia> Right, but Sabily, Sugar, Lubuntu, Ichthux, etc. all only use official repos.
<ikonia> persia: apologies, I'm not seeing what your saying
<persia> Whereas Mint, gNewSense, etc. use other repos.
<ikonia> so /
<popey> so if mint got all their changes into universe they'd be more welcome?
<persia> That's how I differentiate between "cooperative" and "uncooperative", mostly.
<persia> popey, I can't see any reason not to support Mint if they were fully participant in Ubuntu.
<popey> gotcha
<ikonia> wow
<persia> That they have a 3rd party repo makes them unsupportable (as ikonia says)
<ikonia> their intenral changes also make them unsupportable
<ikonia> why would we support 3rd party distros
<ikonia> actually, forget that, I'm out
<persia> ikonia, My point is that what I call "cooperative derivatives" aren't really 3rd party.
<popey> depends on your definition of "support"
<persia> Mint isn't cooperative, so gets no support.
<bazhang> tor gateway configured on a live cd?
<jrib> bazhang: indeed...
<bazhang> alabd, hi
<alabd> Good day all ,
<alabd> bazhang:  hi 2 u
<alabd> it's about weeks later after my last ban by ikonia
<alabd> 1
<alabd> !
<ubottu> Endafy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<topyli> ignore, -ot is already full of ops and there's no emergency to begin with
<bazhang> bihari still banned?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> When his cloak goes up he'll get the mute affect of being in the channel while a ban is applied.
<bazhang> okay. saw him join using cloaked and non cloaked in the last couple of minutes
<Pici> Me too, but then the 'changing host' quit happened.
<bazhang> probably need to put that more specific ban on nogo/gobo/chonema/greenday
<Pici> who?
<IdleOne> habitual ban evader nogo
<bazhang> multiple ban evader from hinet.net
<IdleOne> Good morning.
<bazhang> hi!
<bazhang> bot?
<IdleOne> who?>
<IdleOne> oh nm
<Pici> hes just babbling
<bazhang> bizarro
<Pici> 10:02:20 <?intphack7> lkp.win.hokil church hacker
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> topyli: Probably because they forget that you're an op. bazhang and IdleOne don't have rights there.
<topyli> i thought IdleOne did, ok
<IdleOne> We don't have rights on IRC
<bazhang> heh
<IdleOne> it's a privilege not a right
<IdleOne> :P
<Pici> help help I'm being opressed etc...
<bazhang> !free speech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean nor are they applicable to the current situation.  See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<IdleOne> since topyli already thought I had rights, maybe I should :P
<bazhang> :0
<topyli> promised to evade
<jussi> deactivatedpork?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> deactivatedpork> blablablabla, ban away
<bazhang> <deactivatedpork> it wont keep me out
<alabd> Good day all , ikonia when will ban be removed ?
<jussi> hello alabd. The ban will be removed when you are willing to follow instructions from the operators and have proved this in other channels.
<alabd> other channels ?
<alabd> jussi: hello
<jussi> alabd: anything starting with #ubuntu- or #kubuntu-
<alabd> ok but i-humble don't want  use other channels , support is required , is any channel for support too ?
<alabd> my user is banned from #ubuntu
<jussi> alabd: you were consistently offtopic and I am reluctant to give you access back in there without seeing the change. If you desparately need linux support, you can try ##linux
<alabd> be sure i-humble will try to not be offtopic
<jussi> alabd: We have been through this before. I will not unban you without seeing improvement in other channels first.
<alabd> ok you mean if someone be banned 3 time in a channel by a specific OP , that user will be untrustable
<jussi> alabd: Ive been through your logs, Ive seen the situation very well. you have been banned from 2 channels and until I see an improvement in othe channels, I will not unban you.
<alabd> jussi:  you should know a big problem of this channels is that they have not court , if they had i-humble would complain from The OP banned me 3 times , and be sure OPs also can make mistakes , they are not sinless , but who would listen to me as a user ? where is court ? (just for you to know The OP that banned me in #ubuntu for 3 times methink , made me troubles in other channels , and in some lead to my user ban)
<IdleOne> alabd: I believe that jussi has made his position on this very clear and I dare say he speaks for the rest of the ops team on this matter. Please part the channel now as the ban will not be lifted until you prove yourself to be able to follow the channel rules. if you feel this decision is unjust you are welcome to bring it to the attention of the IRC council. You can find the email address at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess.
<Pici> (This already has been brought before the ircc)
<popey> and the CC
<IdleOne> well then I guess it is done.
<IdleOne> he needs to part the channel
<topyli> alabd: please leave the channel now, as there is no issue we can help you with. as you know already, idling is not allowed
<alabd> yes topyli sure , but a question
<alabd> who are those persons ?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess , are they
<alabd> are they judges ?
<alabd> Neutral judges ?
<topyli> no, they are not judges. they are council members
<topyli> your question is off topic here, so please part
<alabd> will they listen to a user and will they punish an OP while they see he/she is faulty
<jussi> yes, they will.
<topyli> of course
<alabd> which step ?
<topyli> well, punishment is probably not a very good word
<KB1JWQ> "They adjudicate" is probably a better term.
<alabd> community-council AT SPAMFREE lists DOT ubuntu DOT com> OR <irc-council AT SPAMFREE lists DOT ubuntu DOT com>
<alabd> KB1JWQ:  yes thanks
 * topyli looks up 'adjudicate'
<topyli> :)
<alabd> but how will council Atone my time that has been spent for that court ?
<alabd> anyway this is offtopic hear
<alabd> God bless you
<IdleOne> atone for his time?
<IdleOne> what about my time?
<KB1JWQ> Don't feel you need to send those people to ##linux. :-P
<IdleOne> and the time of all the other ops who have wasted time telling him the same thing over and over
<jpds> KB1JWQ: We could totally do that.
 * KB1JWQ polishes up the banhammer :-/
<jussi> KB1JWQ: we like to pass the fun to you
<jussi> :D
<KB1JWQ> Was at a mixer last night sponsored by Canonical.
<KB1JWQ> Fun people.
<jpds> KB1JWQ: Why, yes, we are.
<KB1JWQ> <-- at PuppetCamp
<IdleOne> greenday/nogo ban evading in -ot
<Pici> IdleOne: I just got back.  Whats the ban that he is evading?
<IdleOne> under nick nogo
<IdleOne> was set by tony
<IdleOne> 27876
<IdleOne> actually 28649 set by you
<Pici> Yeah. Cleaned up
<IdleOne> I think the removal of 5 bans proves his evasion
<ikonia> evening all
<Pici> hiyas.
<ikonia> I see you guys have been busy
<ikonia> jesus they have re-cloaked panarchy
<Seeker`> O.o
<ikonia> he uses the nick "linux-cli" and "bsd-cli" and just got re-cloaked,
<ikonia> who do we need to speak to, to get that message "not recommended for daily use" removed from the ubuntu website in reference to 64bit
<nhandler> ikonia: File a bug against ubuntu-website on LP
<ikonia> good call
<Chaos2358> any ops in here?
<ikonia> hello Chaos2358
<Chaos2358> hello
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: a few
<ikonia> few or us are active
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<bazhang> yes
<Chaos2358> i need to get my ban lifted in #ubuntu
<ikonia> there you go, 3 already
<ikonia> you said you didn't need to use the channel
<ikonia> oh it's you again
<ikonia> called us names and left
<Chaos2358> No HOO RAH is not a name
<ikonia> ]I know what it means
<ikonia> but your attitude towards the operators in this channel stinks
<ikonia> you've come back under a differnt nickname and repeated the same attitude
<ikonia> both occasions saying you didn't want access again, and where going back to windows
<Chaos2358> i'm not trying to sit here and talk for four hours i need my ban lifted
<ikonia> it's not going to happen
<Chaos2358> yea i reinstalled windows on my other drive but still like ubuntu
<Chaos2358> how can you deny me access to support for something
<ikonia> you are denied due to your attitude - it's that simple
<ikonia> that's how it can be done
<Chaos2358> ok so you arent going to lift my ban?
<ikonia> no
<Chaos2358> then how the hell am i supposed to get support?
<ikonia> no ban will be lifted at this time
<ikonia> apologies if I didn't make that clear
<ikonia> you change your attitude, then we lift the ban
<ikonia> then you can rejoin the channel
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: launchpad or forums might help you
<Chaos2358> you guys are something else you know that
<ikonia> ok
<Seeker`> I'm not what I am? I'm something else?
<Chaos2358> all i want is support for an operating system and cant even get it because of the hall monitors and Matt Darcy is a prick
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-09
<Seeker`> !ops | Chaos2358
<ikonia> there is the attitude
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Chaos2358)
<ikonia> bye
<Chaos2358> you dont own this place you were given too much authority
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Chaos2358 abusive again and bad attitude again (3rd time in the channel at least) don't unban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Chaos2358> its bogus
<Seeker`> "you don't own this place"?
<niko> need help ?
<Chaos2358> a guy harrassed me to the point i flipped out and now i cant even get support for my system
<ikonia> Chaos2358: you've flipped out multiple occasions in this channel
<ikonia> I mearly stated the history of events
<Chaos2358> it's like dealing with spitefull children here
<tsimpson> Chaos2358: I suggest you come back when you're calm
<ikonia> instead of apologising for your behaviour and assuring us it won't happen again, you chose to be smart mouthed, again
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: you have a sense of entitlement that is based on some impression that we owe you something no matter how badly you act.
<Seeker`> niko: Chaos2358 doesn't seem to get the point that he isn't getting unbanned right now, and that carrying on like this isn 't helping him
<niko> Chaos2358: is here the place to discuss your behaviour in #ubuntu* channels
<IdleOne> I agree with ikonia that your ban should not be lifted.
<Chaos2358> i dont feel that you are anyone else owe me but i also feel that you dont own me
<bazhang> artarfon is lauterino?
<Seeker`> niko: coupled with becoming quite abusive towards ikonia
<Chaos2358> he's being a prick i apologized for my actions and am constantlly being told come back later come back later i'm trying to get my laptops set up i dont want or need to wait six weeks to do it
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: we don't own you. We do have a responsibilty to keep that #ubuntu namespace at least vaguely calm and civilised
<ikonia> I think we're done here (genuinly)
<IdleOne> yup
<ikonia> Chaos2358: if you come back with a fresh approach, we'd be genuinly happy to review the ban and look at removing it
<bazhang> looks like its lauterino/turboz ; same "MS employees language (ban evading as well)
<ikonia> don't know those nicks
<ikonia> Chaos2358: apologies if you missed my last message
<ikonia> Chaos2358: if you come back with a fresh approach, we'd be genuinly happy to review the ban and look at removing it
<Chaos2358> I tried discussing the ban but ikonia only wanted to say he wouldnt remove the ban
<tsimpson> Chaos2358: unless you are willing to discuss the ban, calmly, then you should not be here
<Chaos2358> i tried discussing calmly but was told it would not be lifted
<Chaos2358> i'm calm now
<bazhang> seemed to think it was okay to be completely offtopic if he was nice, lots of odd comments of 'too many MS employees' in the channel
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: you may have been calm, but the attitude was that you had a right to be in #ubuntu, and that we were committing some offense by not removing the ban
<Chaos2358> i just want to set up my system and it would be alot better if i could get a lil support
<Chaos2358> no it isn't that i believe i have some un specified right it is that i lost my temper. i cooled off and saw my errors. i apologized. yet still nothing
<ikonia> you didn't apologise
<ikonia> you said you shouldn't have done it "but he deserved it"
<Chaos2358> ikonia coldly saying no ban will be lifted
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I'm recapping a little here
<ikonia> Chaos2358: you've been rude in the ubuntu channelks
<ikonia> you came in here and was rude
<IdleOne> bazhang: can you talk to artarfon I need to go afk for a few
<ikonia> you stormed out saying you didn't want to use ubuntu
<ikonia> you came back
<ikonia> you where rude again
<bazhang> IdleOne, got a PM window open, no response yet
<Chaos2358> no i came in her bluntlly and to the point
<ikonia> you stormed out saying you where going back to ubuntu and didn't give a "shit" if the ban was ever lifted
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks for the quiet
<ikonia> you came in a 3rd time that I'm aware of today
<ikonia> and your attitude is the same
<Chaos2358> like i said i'm reminded of preschool;
<ikonia> because you behave like you are in preschool
<Chaos2358> no i came in today asking if a ban could be lifted and was told  no without any questions
<ikonia> Chaos2358: you where told no because of your atttidue
<ikonia> attitude
<Chaos2358> what attitude?
<ikonia> the one you are showing now
<Chaos2358> <ikonia> hello Chaos2358
<Chaos2358> <Chaos2358> hello
<Chaos2358> <Seeker`> Chaos2358: a few
<Chaos2358> <ikonia> few or us are active
<Chaos2358>  how can we help ?
<Chaos2358> <bazhang> yes
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: if you were banned because of your attitude, the ban won't be lifted instantly the next day, you generally have to demonstrate you are able to keep your cool for 10 minutes
<Chaos2358> <Chaos2358> i need to get my ban lifted in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I started to discuss the ban with you and you said you didn't want to talk and needed it lifted now
<Chaos2358> <ikonia> there you go, 3 already
<Chaos2358>  you said you didn't need to use the channel
<ikonia> Chaos2358: we have logs
<Chaos2358>  oh it's you again
<Chaos2358>  called us names and left
<Chaos2358> <Chaos2358> No HOO RAH is not a name
<Chaos2358> <ikonia> ]I know what it means
<Chaos2358>  but your attitude towards the operators in this channel stinks
<ikonia> we have logs
<Chaos2358>  you've come back under a differnt nickname and repeated the same attitude
<Chaos2358>  both occasions saying you didn't want access again, and where going back to windows
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: which you have consistently not been able to do
<Chaos2358> <Chaos2358> i'm not trying to sit here and talk for four hours i need my ban lifted
<Chaos2358> <ikonia> it's not going to happen
<Chaos2358> <Chaos2358> yea i reinstalled windows on my other drive but still like ubuntu
<Chaos2358>  how can you deny me access to support for something
<Chaos2358> <ikonia> you are denied due to your attitude - it's that simple
<Chaos2358>  that's how it can be done
<Chaos2358> <Chaos2358> ok so you arent going to lift my ban?
<Chaos2358> because i talked for a half hour yesterday
<ikonia> Chaos2358: stop
<ikonia> Chaos2358: please don't flood the channels
<ikonia> we have logs
<Chaos2358> i talked till i was blue in the face i dont come here to conversate and make friends i come here when i have a problem i cant figure out on my own i ask for help and if i see a question i can answer while im here i do so then i leave
<Chaos2358> sorry
<ikonia> that's ok
<ikonia> Chaos2358: you end up talking for hours because the people who control the ban are not convinced you're going to be able to use #ubuntu without being an issue again
<ikonia> Chaos2358: that's part of the reason I started talking through the ban with you because of your previous attitude in the channel
<ikonia> you can't just have a fit if you don't get the answer you want
<ikonia> and on both occasions you have
<ikonia> and you did a third time
<ikonia> that's one of the reasons that suggests you'll not be able to control yourself in the #ubuntu channel again
<ikonia> (the initial reason you got banned)
<ikonia> do you see where we are coming from ?
<Chaos2358> i came in before with a problem i had been having and researching for hours and was absolutelly frustrated with and i asked for help properly and was repeatedly flagged i flipped out no it wasnt right. i was provoked but still it was not the correct course of actions i learn from my mistakes
<Chaos2358> yes i see where you are coming from
<ikonia> ok, so seriously, have a think about how you present yourself, come back tommorow, and we'll review the ban (now that you can see the position from where we sit)
<ikonia> I don't want to block you getting help, but at the same time, people don't deserve the risk of you flipping out as you have done recently
<ikonia> the same way you called me names as you didn't get the answer you want
<ikonia> you seem to flip out and start name calling / being rude easy,
<Chaos2358> ok see the problem from where i sit if you will. i use this computer for work related purposes. i've been with out the programs i need for going on three days this is taking food off my table. another day isn't going to give me some magic relevation that i havent already had
<ikonia> be nice if we could have some confidence in your behaviour
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I fully understnad your issue
<ikonia> Chaos2358: if you need comercial support, canonical has paid for comercial support
<ikonia> Chaos2358: if you are using this for work usage, comercial coverage/support is a good thing to consider
<tsimpson> see http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community for other sources of support
<ikonia> plus, I don't believe you about ubuntu being a work tool
<Chaos2358> it isn't commercial support  it is support of the standard ubuntu software
<ikonia> as on both occasions you've said you where never using it again
<Chaos2358> no ubuntu is not a work tool my computer is the work tool
<ikonia> Chaos2358: comercial support means the professional business that creates ubuntu
<Chaos2358> fine
<Chaos2358> have a nice day
<ikonia> Chaos2358: ok, so the ubuntu is not the problem, therefore it's not taking food of your table as your computer still works
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> you too
<ikonia> for the record, I don't believe a word of that
<Seeker`> ikonia: not surprised
<niko> ikonia: anyway, good handling
<ikonia> not really, wasn't very patient, but at the same time the last two events with him doesn't make me want to cut him a lot of slack
<Seeker`> when is the next IRCC meeting?
<Seeker`> It is moronic that more of us don't have +o in here
<ikonia> 22nd I think from memory
<ikonia> 23rd
<ikonia> ubottu is having a bad lag
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> oh, it's woke up
<Seeker`> any idea what time on the 23rd?
<ikonia> I'm working from memory, so don't quote me, it's normally 8:00utc
<Seeker`> 0800 or 2000?
<ikonia> 2000
<Seeker`> hmm, may be able to make that
<bazhang> thought it was every 7 days
<IdleOne> bazhang: I tried talking to him in PM also but got no response
<bazhang> IdleOne, me neither/too
<IdleOne> oh well.
<bazhang> your suggested banmask on nogo/gobo/etc'o works nicely thanks (now in +1 as supremo) IdleOne
<IdleOne> until he breaks rules in that channel we can't do anything. besides I don't have access there
<bazhang> no, not suggesting we ban him there, just a thanks for the suggested ban mask
<IdleOne> sure thing
<bazhang> heads up on 'serit'
<serit_> hey whats with the ban?
<serit> I was only here 5mins ago
<IdleOne> added serit_!*@* to +e
<elky> um...
<rww> Hi. As a result of the +b gateway/web/* being changed to a +q (see the ubuntu-irc list), webchat users are now forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged if the channel's +r. The bot detects them as cloaked (which I guess they technically are) and identified (which they aren't necessarily), and thus doesn't ask them a security question, and thus they can't get into #ubuntu.
<rww> I don't know whether double redirects actually work, but if they do, I recommend setting +b gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users in #ubuntu-unregged.
<rww> ... and I just actually read my status window *facepalm*
<rww> Alrighty, the message from FloodBots is wrong, but apparently webchat users get an invite anyway, so... ignore that I guess.
 * rww stops playing "incorrectly interpret the magic", goes back to annoying #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chaos2358> anyone here
<Chaos2358> ikoania or something like that is who i'm looking for in particular
<Chaos2358> cant remember the exact name
<Chaos2358> hello
<Chaos2358> are there any ops at all?
<maco> nobody here but us chickens
<maco> ikonia is here though
<maco> you should see it in your client's nick list
<Chaos2358> i dont know what a clients nick list is
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: How can we help you?
<Chaos2358> I talked to you earlier didnt i?
<IdleOne> I was here yes
<Chaos2358> i'm still trying to get this ban lifted and since ikonia is who i was talking to earlier i'm not going to anyone else
<IdleOne> Well I can tell you that the ban won't be lifted tonight.
<Chaos2358> can i ask what the big deal is? i screwed up yea. i realize and accept this. i've apologized for it. but still no help
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: the big deal is that your attitude is combative and aggressive, you are not inspiring any confidence in us.
<IdleOne> I understand you are looking for help but our job as ops is to try an insure a positive atmosphere in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> So, like I said the ban will not be lifted tonight.
<Chaos2358> ok
<elky> in the mean time there's ubuntuforums.org
<Chaos2358> is it going to be like this everyday?
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: as long as we feel you might be an issue, yes
<elky> if you're combative and aggressive every day, then there's a chance.
<Chaos2358> am i going to come in here and discuss the issue over and over again just to be told no?
<Chaos2358> ok
<Chaos2358> and just to clarify. the us government spent alot of time and effort to MAKE me combative and aggressive.
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: this is war.
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> isn't
<Chaos2358> I understand it isn't war but i'm just making a comment
<elky> Chaos2358, then your government should be giving you assistance in readjusting to society and not treating everyone who disagrees as a combative agent. If this hasn't been provided for you then you should seek out your legal options with a lawyer.
<IdleOne> I get what you are coming from but if every time someone says something you might not like and you go flying off the handle. We can't have that.
<IdleOne> Anyway, politics is not the issue here.  I am trying to tell you how to handle this situation in the future, calmly with patience and understanding.
<IdleOne> For tonight, the ban will stay.
<Chaos2358> Haha you act like I shot a guy for cutting in front of me at a convienience store. the guy repeatedlly flagged me for no reason. thats not EVERY time. but okay good deal. it's all good. and for the record, I do not need to be "readjusted to society" i do perfectlly fine in "society" and to be perfectlly honest on an off topic issue people like you have people like me to thank for the "society" we have
<Chaos2358> ok the ban stays i get it
<maco> that might almost be true if elky were a us citizen ...
<maco> or even resident
<Chaos2358> touche
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: Thank you for your service to your country. IRC is not the USA.
<IdleOne> I hope you have a good night.
<Chaos2358> you too
<maco> elky: have you ever even visited the us before?
<elky> maco, yes.
<maco> oh so you know what you're in for on the next uds flight @_@
<elky> By my recollections, it's much more fun getting back in to .au.
<elky> I believe there was a zero tolerance on liquids-or-gels as I was flying out of the US last time. I had to throw out some fantastic lip gloss.
<maco> was that 2006?
<bazhang> was that 24hrs?
<bazhang> am in a time warp!!!
<rww> GuKK_devel could do with a banforward from #ubuntu to the fix-your-connection channel
<nhandler> rww: Done
<rww> nhandler: I think it might have fixed itself right before you did that, actually :(
 * rww mutters things about computers playing mind games
<nhandler> rww: We'll see. If it is fixed, he won't get forwarded and I'll remove it
<rww> okays. Thanks :)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (lucent)
<bazhang> weird. I got highlighted in +1, but have no access there
<IdleOne> yeah same here
<bazhang> he seems to have reined himself in , for the moment at least
<wgrant> Has anyone talked to -release about the announcement?
<wgrant> We have a new RM.
<jussi> wgrant: Ive been in contact with robbiew
<jussi> and skaet
<jussi> but as its robbbies responsibility he will deal with it :)
<wgrant> OK, great.
 * elky watches #f and debates about grabbing some popcorn.
<Monkey_Dust> hi, the Dutch channel #ubuntu-nl could use some technical bots, what to do to this end?
<bazhang> Monkey_Dust, mind asking in #ubuntu-irc ? I think jpds may handle that
<Monkey_Dust> awe rite
<ikonia> whoa
<bazhang> bihari attempting to get another cloak
<ikonia> the_j0k3r = bihari in #ubuntu ban dodging again
<bazhang> surprised he still has a cloak
<ikonia> he had dropped his cloak to get around the ban
<ikonia> done one on ident + partial ip
<switchgirl> mahen23 is starting to offend people
<switchgirl> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> it's been delt with
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> vipul again dodging
<ikonia> vipual = bihari
<ikonia> now claiming I'm exploiting him
<jrib> I love that he pinged himself...
<ikonia> idiot
<ne0\penguin> hi i want resume of network engineer
<ikonia> jungli, please leave
<ne0\penguin> hey i realy want it
<ne0\penguin> pllz any sample ?
<ikonia> jungli, enough, please leave
<ikonia> jungli, enough, you know this channel is nothing to do with network engineers
<ne0\penguin> ok
<Tm_T> ikonia: how suitable kick message
<ikonia> I did think that
<ikonia> oops
<Chaos2358> ikonia??
<Chaos2358> anyone in here?
<Tm_T> hi Chaos2358, how can we help you?
<Chaos2358> looking for ikonia
<Tm_T> he seems to be inactive now over an hour
<Chaos2358> i'm trying to get a ban lifted and ikonia is who i've been talking to for the last three days
<Chaos2358> ikonia? you still afk?
<Chaos2358> okay can any of the ops help me?
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: you'll have to wait for ikonia
<Seeker`> it seems you couldn't manage to come back a day later, and came back about 3 hours after you talked to ikonia again
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: you got wound up *again* because you were told you weren't getting unbanned just now. Every time you do that, it means it will take longer for you to get back in to the channel. You need to demonstrate that you can actually follow the rules and not throw your toys out of the pram when you are told no 3 hours after you were told to "come back tomorrow"
<Chaos2358> what are you talking about?
<Chaos2358> i came back looking for ikonia
<Chaos2358> i'm here waiting for ikonia i'm not going to let you draw into an arguement
<Seeker`> -23:14:28- :ikonia+: ok, so seriously, have a think about how you present yourself, come back tommorow, and we'll review the ban (now that you can see the position from where we sit)
<Seeker`> -03:21:23- ~s~ Chaos2358 (Mike Ellis) > (~mike@216.228.107.229) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Seeker`> -03:21:39- :Chaos2358 : anyone here
<Seeker`> sorry, 4 hours later
<Chaos2358> i dont need a transcript buddy
<Chaos2358> i'm here waiting to speak with ikonia
<popey> 18:25:49 < Chaos2358> okay can any of the ops help me?
<Seeker`> my point is that you were told to come back tomorrow, and you couldn't even manage that
 * popey points Chaos2358 to Seeker` 
<Seeker`> you came back 4 hours later, and asked to be unbanned then
<Chaos2358> yep good point youre right but i'm here waiting for ikonia
<Chaos2358> have a wonerfuyl day thank you
<Chaos2358> wonderful^
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: please don't idle in here
<jussi> Chaos2358: what do you need ikonia for?
<Chaos2358> sure, no problem thank you
<Seeker`> he is an ongoing troll
<Seeker`> snapped at someone in #ubuntu for flagging what he was saying as offtopic I think
<Seeker`> got banned from #u
<Seeker`> has been back in here pretty much every 3-12 hours since demanding to be unbanned, being told "not yet", then exploding again
<Seeker`> and quitting
<Seeker`> then coming back, saying "I've calmed down" only to explode again when being told "not just yet"
<Seeker`> repeat ad nauseum
<jussi> heh
<Seeker`> ikonia said to him last night to come back tomorrow
<jussi> oh crud, we have meeting tonight
<Seeker`> he came back 3 hours later
<jussi> I should send an email reminder
<Seeker`> what meeting?
<jussi> ircc
<Seeker`> when?
<jussi> ~1 hour...
<jussi> iirc
<jussi> @now utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 09 2010, 18:03:54
<jussi> 2 hours I think
<Seeker`> can I ask that an issue be raised? Not sure if i@ll be able to be there
<jussi> Seeker`: put it on the agenda
<jussi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<tsimpson> if you can't be there, you can but more detail on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<Seeker`> its a simple proposal
<Seeker`> core channel ops get +o access in here
 * tsimpson is assuming we'll have a quorum
<tsimpson> and there is one issue with that, we have yet to define what a "core op" is exactly
<tsimpson> unless you mean "operators in at least one core channel"
<Seeker`> well, I though that was people with +v in her
<Seeker`> *here
<popey> not quite
<tsimpson> "core ops" != "operators in core channels"
<popey> I am +v and I'm not an op in any core channels
<popey> not op in any useful channels AFAIAA
<Seeker`> popey: yus, but you're speshul
<Seeker`> :P
<popey> heh
<tsimpson> as you're here now, I'll say this now. there is only one issue I see with giving people +o in here, and that's the potential for abuse of it
<tsimpson> which is why few people (now) have +o here
<Seeker`> if someone is trusted enough to have +o in a core channel, they should be trusted enough to have it in here
<jussi> the idea was core ops would get +o here as I remember. but we got to get the core ops sorted first
<Seeker`> if you can't trust them not to abuse it in here, how can you trust them not to abuse it in core channels?
<tsimpson> I mean both "play" abuse, ie ops kicking each other for giggles, and abuse when someone is requesting ban removal
<Seeker`> tsimpson: I refer you to my previous statement
<tsimpson> because the core channels have clearly defined rules/procedures as to what is a kick-able offence
<tsimpson> -ops does not really have that
<Tm_T> and shouldn't have, unless it's "has to be considered case to case" or similar
<tsimpson> but, it's just a concern, I do agree that we need more +o in here
<jussi> I dont, I think its fairly rare we have times when someone with +o is needed and no one around
<Seeker`> it has happened
<Seeker`> I've seen it myself
<tsimpson> it's not as rare as it should be
<tsimpson> quite a few of the +o in here are in europe-ish time zones
<tsimpson> or at least the more active +o's
<Seeker`> added some extra stuff to that other page
<tsimpson> jussi: I think the real question is not "why should we add more +o", but "why should not core ops have +o in -ops"
<jussi> I suppose we could do with some more, but I still dont advocate giving everyone +o.
<tsimpson> this is "their" channel after all
<Tm_T> I'm against giving "everyone" +o
<jussi> I think "core ops" should have +o, but we need to define a way for core ops to be defined
<Tm_T> that
<tsimpson> jussi: define a way to define? :p
<jussi> lol
<jussi> you know what I meant
<topyli> would be progress!
<tsimpson> !countdown-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> there is no countdown, now stop asking!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<jussi> nice!
<Seeker`> jussi: an op in a core channel? an op in a core channel that has been an op for at least X?
<Chaos2358> is ikonia in here?
<jussi> no
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: /whois ikonia ikonia
<tsimpson> Seeker`: a "core op" is supposed to be an operator who is granted +o in all core channels
<Chaos2358> seeker thank you
<Seeker`> tsimpson: how many of those are there currently?
<tsimpson> 0, as we have yet to define how someone should be selected for core
<tsimpson> technically, the IRCC would be core, but only because of the shared IRCC account
<tsimpson> what we need, is some criteria for selecting a core op
<Seeker`> well, that would suggest that at the moment only the IRCC should be able to +o in here, based on the shared account, which is clearly wrong
<tsimpson> we already have "must already be an operator in at least one core channel"
<jussi> Seeker`: we have left the people who had +o in here with it, as it makes no sense to take them away
<tsimpson> Seeker`: that's why we can't say "core ops" should have +o, there aren't any atm
<Seeker`> do half of the people with +o in here still even exist?
<tsimpson> our access lists are a mess
<jussi> we desparately need a more sane way of handling them
<Seeker`> actively looking at them more than never would probably be a start :P
<jussi> Seeker`: we have looked at them ;)
<jussi> just we run screaming away :P
<tsimpson> pruning the access lists, for just the core channels, would be an insanely laborious process and drive any sane person insane
<tsimpson> and we have no sane people to spare
<Seeker`> so if you start with an insane person you don't have to worry about them going insane :P
<tsimpson> it'd make them super-insane, and they'd probably try to takeover the world or something :)
<jussi> no, we are sane, but we cant spare one of us to be sacrificed :P
<jussi> tsimpson: wait! Im doing that already!
<Seeker`> not adding more +o to here because there isn't a definition of a core op, and then not moving towards actually defining a core op is a bit silly
<jussi> Seeker`: we are moving towards it, its on the list of things for UDS
<tsimpson> Seeker`: that's not what I'm saying, I'm saying that we can't just add "core ops"
<Seeker`> why UDS?
<tsimpson> we can still find another criteria to add some +o
<jussi> and I do beleive tsimpson is working on an email for the irc list
<switchgirl> mahen23 keeps pm'ing me asking for a hug
<Seeker`> have you asked him not yo?
<switchgirl> they and i share #ubuntu-offtopic
<switchgirl> yes publiclly
<jussi> switchgirl: Ill have a word.
<jussi> switchgirl: when was the last time?
<switchgirl> (19:27:29) mahen23: gimme a hug
<switchgirl> (19:28:32) mahen23: i need a hug
<switchgirl> i'm on gmt+1
<jussi> like 5 mins ago?
<switchgirl> yes
<jussi> Ill have a word
<Seeker`> jussi: why uds?
<switchgirl> tak jussi
<jussi> switchgirl: he has agreed to stop.
<switchgirl> Tak
<jussi> Im getting the "brother" excuse
<jussi> Seeker`: because both Pici and I will be there and a lot of other people will participate
<Seeker`> kinda precludes people that can't get a week off work from participating
<jussi> Seeker`: Things get talked about at UDS, this doesnt preclude using other forms of messaging to gather additional opinions - as I mentioned, tsimpson is composing a mail for the list
<Seeker`> I listend to a stream from UDS ont ime, and the people saying stuff on IRC were essentially ignored
<Seeker`> because people can just talk over the top of them
<jussi> Seeker`: I dont know how long ago that was, but last time we worked very hard to make sure they were not
<Seeker`> just seems that waiting for a face to face meeting to do stuff about running irc is a bit, well, wrong
<tsimpson> Seeker`: the good thing about a meeting for IRC issues, IRC is not ignored :)
<tsimpson> and I'll be in the IRC channel anyway, and god help jussi if he ignores me :p
<jussi> tsimpson: hehe
<Seeker`> tsimpson: it may not be ignored, but it certainly makes it more difficult for the people that aren't there to get their point across
<tsimpson> it worked out fine last time, jussi was at UDS and I was in the IRC channel
<tsimpson> other than a bit of lag with the audio/irc, we managed to communicate properly
<Seeker`> it also required people to be able to listen to the stream
<Seeker`> if the meeting happens during UK work hours, I can just about manage to get on irc from my phone
<Seeker`> I wouldn't be able to listen to an audio stream though
<Tm_T> Seeker`: typically discussions begins before UDS session and continues after it in some common place, like ML
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, avo said:  !hi is missing?
 * tsimpson points everyone to the IRC ML
<IdleOne> So a Core op would have +o in here, there is no process in place at the moment for who is/isn't a core op but that doesn't solve the issue of this channel needs more people with +o.
 * IdleOne needs coffee
<ikonia> I thought there was supposed to be an IRCC meeting today ?
<tsimpson> in ~25 mins
<ikonia> oh good
<ikonia> got my time zones mixed up
<tsimpson> I had to double check a while ago too
<ikonia> I actually thought the next meeting was the 23rd anyway until jussi said
<tsimpson> second Saturday of each month at 20:00 UTC and on the last Sunday of each month at 18:00 UTC
<Chaos2358> ikonia
<ikonia> yes ?
<Chaos2358> whats going on?
<ikonia> nothing,
<Chaos2358> think i can get my ban lifted today?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I'll try to make this short and simple to not wind you up
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I asked you to come back in 24 hours, and you've not done that as Seeker` pointed out
<Chaos2358> look man work with me here
<ikonia> I explained that you need to show you can fit in and follow/accept the rules
<ikonia> Chaos2358: no, I won't work with you on this, I gave you a simple instruction.
<Chaos2358> ok thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> you're welcome to come back in another 24 hours and we'll look at it then
<Chaos2358> actually are you ever going to lift the ban or am i just coming here for operator amusement?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and you're not following it
<ikonia> I'm giving you clear instructions on how to resolve it
<ikonia> what do you expect me to do when I've said you need to show we can trust you to behave, and you then don't follow the instructions
<ikonia> Seeker` gave you advice earlier and you dismissed it and kept coming back
<Chaos2358> fine, sure, ok, i'll be back tomorrow for my next dose of op thank you and have a good day
<ikonia> you too
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Chaos2358 again told to come back in 24 hours to show he can follow instructions. More clam but still pushy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Chaos2358> how do i register a nickname i cant get into ##linux without it
<tsimpson> for network support, ask in #freenode
<ikonia> of course he's not going to go there
<tsimpson> he is now
<ikonia> I stand corrected
<IdleOne> looks like Serialk is using some sort of router hack to disconnect users
<IdleOne> in #u
<ikonia> lets see
<IdleOne> he just did it again. banned
<IdleOne> asked him to join here
<ikonia> me too
<IdleOne> seems ï·’ is what causes the disconnect
<ikonia> hopefully he will and it will just be a UTC thing (fingers crossed)
<niko> hum
<niko> i know him
<ikonia> ahh niko the voice of experience
<Seeker`> good know or bad?
<niko> Seeker`: if i know him, that's not in good know :)
<IdleOne> niko: you want to handle this?
<IdleOne> hmm
<niko> IdleOne: if he joins again yes
<IdleOne> guess you scared him
<IdleOne> well he is banned until he decides to come back here and discuss
 * niko nods
<Seeker`> know ordiclic?
<niko> no
<Seeker`> eugh, its started in earnest
<ikonia> ?
<Seeker`> the "is it out yet" every 0.5 seconds in every channel ever
<nhandler> ikonia: -release-party
<ikonia> as long as it's not release party and not #ubuntu
<ikonia> why do people feel it's fun to misslead people
<bazhang> its an insane channel, hence the insanity
<ikonia> it shouldn't be
<ikonia> I don't find giving miss-leading information funny
<bazhang> it shouldn't exist then
<ikonia> not when people are genuninly keen and excited
 * nhandler is waiting for the rick roll links to start showing up
<bazhang> the sane ones go to -release-announce
<ikonia> if that starts, I'll mute the channel
<ikonia> it's not funny
<bazhang> I hope the sane channel is +m
<ikonia> it's just sane
<MaverickOne> bazhang: it is
<bazhang> so artarfon is lauterino
<Seeker`> that a problem?
<bazhang> he was an issue before; seemed to think being egregiously offtopic was fine, as long as he was friendly
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-10
<manishe_> hello. It's any channel op there?
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<manishe_> i realize today that i got banned from #ubuntu, by nick probably
<manishe_>  I think it was because of lots of joins/leave
<manishe_>  when my network goes unstable
<manishe_>  normally i'm on irssi shell session, 24/7
<manishe_> nick manishe
<Seeker`> @bansearch manishe_
<ubottu> No matches found for manishe_!~pioruns@92.17.192.98 in any channel
<manishe_> nick manishe
<manishe_> i'm on alternate now.
<Seeker`> @bansearch manishe
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Aug 07 2010 09:02:36 (ID: 27675)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/* by ikonia in #xubuntu on Aug 07 2010 07:46:34 (ID: 27673)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/* by ikonia in #kubuntu on Aug 07 2010 09:02:20 (ID: 27674)
<manishe_> that's my shell
<manishe_> do you have chat logs for that day?
<ikonia> that host is currently banned
<manishe_> that host in public shell server
<manishe_> i'm on it
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and it has no rules or acceptable usage policy that fits with the ubuntu channel rules
<manishe_> look please www.bshellz.net
<ikonia> I know what it is
<Seeker`> I think the fact that it is a public shell server that is the problem
<Seeker`> it is very open to abuse by trolls
<ikonia> people have been using that public server to abuse the channel
<manishe_> i have same problem with RizonNet IRC Network and they unbanned my host finally. Somebody plays very badly
<ikonia> no, your provider hosts, don't police their server
<manishe_> What can i do?
<ikonia> get a different shell host provider
<ikonia> or don't use a shell server
<niko> it's a telepathy upstream issue
<Seeker`> huh?
<niko> the crap Serialk pasted
<Seeker`> fix?
<niko> nothing yet, a bug will be filled
<MaverickOne> a fix and a forward to #ubuntu-read-topic would be good
<MaverickOne> when available
<niko> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30741
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 30741 in idle "Does not properly validate UTF-8 received from the network." [Normal,New]
<niko> follow it
<Seeker`> ikonia: discussing stuff?
<MaverickOne> ikonia: I am starting to see your point about misleading "gags/jokes"
<ikonia> Seeker`: yeah, he knows "why not" and if he has to ask "why can't I fish for passwords in a channel" then he doesn't need to speak
<Seeker`> doesn't need to be in the channel either
<ikonia> he can see when it's released
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-release-announce
<Seeker`> niko: thanks
<niko> incoming bots if you are near to put or remove +/-r
<Seeker`> you recommending +r for #u?
<ikonia> go for it
<Seeker`> bot just did
<Seeker`> what is the bot channel again?
<ikonia> cool
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<MaverickOne> +r is set
<ikonia> hello kees
 * kees waves "hi"
<ikonia> how can we help you on this exciting day
<Seeker`> oooh, its alomost 01:00:00 10/10/10
<ikonia> yes it is
<kees> just looking around. was surprised I didn't have ops on ubuntu-release-party, and then realized I only had ops on ubuntu-hardened. then I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements and popped in here, but I see it has a no-idle policy, so I should probably leave again. :)
<Seeker`> and then it will be 01:00:01, 01:00:10, 01:00:11, 01:01:00,
<bazhang> <anal_christ> rename yourself to anal_muhammad and join #ubuntu-women with me
<Seeker`> he is in -women now
<bazhang> arranging troll raid in ##linux
<Seeker`> MaverickOne: ping
<bazhang> is reisio there too?
<Seeker`> not as yet
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> this is cryptopsy btw, well known serial troll
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (anal_christ)
<bazhang> anal_christ, hello
<anal_christ> why did he call me a cracker?
<bazhang> anal_christ, who?
<tonyyarusso> I don't know, but your retort was worse.
<anal_christ> they were both racist
<anal_christ> bazhang: artofon i think
<anal_christ> i don't remember how it's spelled
<bazhang> cracker is what some think of as hacker
<tonyyarusso> anal_christ: I believe that he intended as in "a hacker with malicious intent", rather than the racial slur.
<anal_christ> he knows the difference
<anal_christ> cmon, we were talking about exploits, not brute force
<tonyyarusso> Since you were talking about kernel exploits and all.
<anal_christ> everyone know s the difference
<bazhang> anal_christ, at any rate, was there something else you needed to discuss here?
<anal_christ> nah i was just wondering what the safety concern was about, because i'd like to protect myself
<anal_christ> and then he wouldn't tell me
<bazhang> okay then.
<anal_christ> i'm wondering ... how did he find ther eis an exploit in 10.10 in the first place?
<anal_christ> he probably read it from a forum
<bazhang> no idea.
<anal_christ> so why is he being such a jerk? all ubuntu ppl wants to be protected
<tsimpson> cracker as in someone who cracks security
<bazhang> anal_christ, cryptopsy, right?
<anal_christ> you can't crack security ...
<tsimpson> some people use the term hacker
<anal_christ> bazhang: yes
<anal_christ> nah tsimpson , you're giving him the benefit of the doubt ...
<anal_christ> bazhang: they're just band-names
<Seeker`> you know what, I don't think this is a discussion we need to be having
<tsimpson> no, I'm reading the context
<anal_christ> tsimpson: okay, fair enough
<Amaranth> Are you guys talking about the local privilege escalation exploit on amd64 systems?
<tsimpson> you were talking about an alleged security hole and asking for information
<anal_christ> i don't know amaranth, i was just asking what people thought of 10.10
<anal_christ> he says apparently there is an exploit
<anal_christ> tsimpson: you're rewording that as if it was a bad thing, shame on you
<tsimpson> erm, what?
<tsimpson> all I said was that you asked for information, not that you wanted to exploit it
<ikonia> is this really for -ops ?
<tsimpson> you seem to have a problem understanding text-based communication
<bazhang> nope
<anal_christ> bazhang: it was a misunderstanding, can i go back?
<Seeker`> the point is, anal_christ called someone a nigger
<ikonia> right, so lets address that
<ikonia> this guy is a known troll and we appear to be wasting time debating security issues
<bazhang> anal_christ, you seem to arranging trolls against other channels as well
<anal_christ> nah, ask elky to explain it to you
<bazhang> no need
<anal_christ> reisio is a mod in #linux
<bazhang> and?
<anal_christ> it's a joke i made with him because he was so interested in the name, but its just a band name
<anal_christ> like cryptopsy, its a band name
<anal_christ> look if i was serious i would have said the same thing in #freenode when that guy asked me about it
<anal_christ> the russian guy
<bazhang> anal_christ, I did not see any actual support questions from you
<bazhang> just "is 10.10 any good?'
<anal_christ> i was asking how 10.10 is, and whether its stable, whether new GUIs have been implemented
<bazhang> yes it is.
<anal_christ> no "is 10.10 any good" is not all i said
<bazhang> so offtopic chat
<Seeker`> 10.10 is not the current release, and therefore offtopic for #ubuntu
<anal_christ> ctrl+F
<bazhang> ?
<elky> anal_christ, 10.10 is due out today, The beta you try now is going to be a fair indication of what GUIs it has.
<anal_christ> ctrl+F for my name you will see all the lines that weer spoken
<anal_christ> elky: yes, it was supposed to be out today
<bazhang> I was there.
<anal_christ> there was lots of talk all night
<bazhang> I know what was said.
<anal_christ> bazhang: you just said that the only thing i said was "is 10.10 any good"
<anal_christ> i asked about kernel graphics card switching during runtime
<Amaranth> It won't be out for some time
<bazhang> anal_christ, offtopic-chat
<anal_christ> which was implemented in 6.35 kern i think
<anal_christ> uh ... not only 10.10 use .35 kerne
<bazhang> think we need to change the notes factoid
<anal_christ> i have to grab a beverage, i'm very thirsty
<anal_christ> brb 40 seconds
<Seeker`> so, the point of this conversation is...
<bazhang> no idea
<Seeker`> I mean, you could always take the trolls out to a restaurant
<bazhang> there are offtopic chat locations. I'm not in favor of lifting the ban (my two cents)
<Seeker`> keep the ban, stop the inane chatter in here with him, imo
<bazhang> yep
<Seeker`> anal_christ: please don't idle in this channel
<Seeker`> someone care to remove anal_christ ?
<anal_christ> ok i'm back
<anal_christ> cmon man i wasn't idling
<Seeker`> anal_christ: the ban in #ubuntu isn't being lifted at this time
<anal_christ> you don't even know my gender bro
<Seeker`> !ops | anal_christ
<ubottu> anal_christ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (anal_christ)
<elky> woo, now he nicks to "elkz"
<ikonia> just kick him
<ikonia> he's clearly trying to be an issue
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-women (elkz this is not how ubuntu channel members behave, please remove)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, macer2 said: !test is bottesting
<ubottu> In ubottu, l32007 said: !l32007 is awesome
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (|ntegra|)
<ikonia> hello macer1
<macer1> hello
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<macer1> thanx, i am only testing :)
<ikonia> testing what ?
<macer1> ubuntu channels :D
<ikonia> ok, well this isn't a play chanel, it's only used for operator assistance,
<macer1> ok...bye
<ikonia> bye
<elky> Yup, it's definitely release day.
<Seeker`> it has that facedesk feeling all over it
<bazhang> time for +m in -party
<charlie-tca> I think this is the day I usually take off. It seems really hectic
<tsimpson> wait 8-10 hours... you'll loose faith in humanity
<MaverickOne> you might also consider switching to Fedora
<ikonia> I'm already there
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> that all sounds really exciting
<Seeker`> he laughs at our pain :(
<MaverickOne> I say we kick him
<MaverickOne> ikonia: would you do the honors :)
<MaverickOne> heh
<highvoltage> win 30
<MaverickOne> fail
<highvoltage> I apologize profusely for all my fail
<charlie-tca> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to laugh
<MaverickOne> highvoltage: forgiven
<charlie-tca> It just seemed real funny. Maybe it is too late for me already
<Seeker`> :P
<MaverickOne> charlie-tca: we still wuv u
<charlie-tca> Thanks and hugs to all
<highvoltage> MaverickOne: thank you!!!! free forgiveness ftw!
<MaverickOne> who said anything about free? i'm in the car on the way to Sherbrooke
<MaverickOne> get your atm card ready
<highvoltage> :(
<highvoltage> I should've *knew* all these big churces had to come from somewhere!
<MaverickOne> hahaha
<MaverickOne> man ikonia took his vitamins today :)
<ikonia> don't forget to keep an eye in #ubuntu and +1
<ikonia> lots of people in all 3 channels
<MaverickOne> heh yeah
<Seeker`> sorry, felt that +m was needed
<bazhang> it was
<tonyyarusso> In case anyone else finds this useful, I just made this and pointed an irssi alias at it - http://files.tonyyarusso.com/outyet.sh
<Seeker`> /#!/bin/bash
<Seeker`> bah
<tonyyarusso> failure
<Seeker`> how did you point an alias at it?
<tonyyarusso> I put that in my homedir, and did /alias oy exec -o ./outyet.sh
<Seeker`> ./outyet.sh: line 2: bc: command not found
<Seeker`> ./outyet.sh: line 2: echo: write error: Broken pipe
<Seeker`> October 10th is 50 hours long when you take into account the entire world.  We are only % through the day by this measurement, so be patient.  Ubuntu 10.10 will be out before '@now Pacific/Pago_pago' reaches midnight on the tenth.
<MaverickOne> heh
<MaverickOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<tonyyarusso> Command not found on bc?  Seeker` has a broken system.
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: don't blame me, its ubottu.com
<tonyyarusso> wow
<tonyyarusso> it's a posix core utility...
<Ken8521> omfg... do i have to break down everything i say?
<ikonia> hello ken
<ikonia> thank you for joining
<ikonia> no
<Ken8521> ikonia: i have no intention of discussing this with you any further
<ikonia> but a user asked you not recommend something, you came down hard on him
<Ken8521> i'm not there to intrepet the english language for you
<ikonia> you have then said you didn't say what he and I thought you said
<ikonia> if you can explain what you meant, as I've asked mulitple times, there will be no problem
<Ken8521> what?...
<Ken8521> well, and like i said, i didn't suggest anything... i'm not teaching english in there
<MaverickOne> Ken8521: drop the attitude please.
<Ken8521> MaverickOne: he has the attitude, not me
<ikonia> 22:53 < Ken8521> maybe install the driver from nvidia' ssite?
<ikonia> that looks like your suggesting installing the nvidia drivers
<Ken8521> ikonia: does that sound like a suggestion...?
<ikonia> yes
<Ken8521> ok, then me and you have a different idea on that being a suggestion, because it wasn't
<Seeker`> Ken8521: what was it then?
<ikonia> what was it meant to be then
<Ken8521> MaverickOne: he's upset because i PM'd him earlier w/ a disparaging remark that was intended for another user... not that i care.. i mean, truth is truth
<ikonia> I'm not upset at at all
<Ken8521> yeah right
<ikonia> I'm asking a question as I genuinly don't understand what it was meant to be
<Ken8521> ikonia: it wa a QUESTION.. thats why there is a QUESTION MARK.
<ikonia> then what is the question
<ikonia> I don't actually see a question
<MaverickOne> Ken8521: that looks like a suggestion and not a question
<ikonia> apart from "maybe you should try installing the drivers from nvidias site"
<Ken8521> well, then we apparently have different ideas on suggestions vs questions
<Ken8521> like i said, ikonia's just running around that channel on a pwertrip, and thats that.. he's kciked numerous people just for asking is it out yet
<ikonia> maybe you should banned ?
<Ken8521> i haven't done anything
<ikonia> Ken8521: I suggest you just focus on your issue, the other users had history in other channels
<ikonia> Ken8521: or was that another question that I'm reading as a suggestion ?
<Ken8521> and even if i was suggesting to download the nvidia driver(which, i was not.. no matter how you read it)... if hte restricted driver isn't working.. then what are the other options?
<ikonia> Ken8521: well, logging a bug is a good start, so ubuntu know about it
<MaverickOne> trouble shoot and find out why it isn't working
<Ken8521> ikonia: logging a bug doesn't fix the problem....
<MaverickOne> log bug report
<Ken8521> it just reports it
<ikonia> Ken8521: does using the nvidia.com drivers fix it ?
<Ken8521> ikonia: thats why i said... "???".. which you seemingly enjoy overlooking
<ikonia> I'm not overlooking it,
<Ken8521> yes, you are.
<Ken8521> you're trying to tell me i made a suggestion, when i made no such suggestion
<ikonia> Ken8521: it reads as a suggestion, and you jumped down a users throat about it
<ikonia> I asked you to explain it, and you wouldn't so we ended up here
<Ken8521> wel, i'm sorry you read it like a suggestion, it wasn't... period
<ikonia> I'm not overlooking it, I just asked you to explain it
<Ken8521> and that was more or less exctly what i told the other user
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ikonia> you got an attitude on with him
<Ken8521> and i don't have to explain myself... it wasn't a suggestion, period... it was a statement
<ikonia> Ken8521: the only thing I was going to ask is that if you recommend the nvidia drivers as a possible resolution, just follow up with the warnings
<Ken8521> ikonia: you didn't even give me a chance, and second, i wasn't even recommending it.
<Ken8521> it was a STATEMENT>
<ikonia> I thought it was a question
<ikonia> hence the question mark ?
<Ken8521> therein lies the  problem
<ikonia> the one I was overlooking ?
<Ken8521> ikonia: i was questioning if it would work, not suggesting it.
<Ken8521> you're just twisting it to fit your side
<ikonia> Ken8521: ok, but sending him down that route, nothing wrong with that, just please make sure you offer the warnings about what it will change
<tonyyarusso> wait, is this the "not discussing it with you further"?  Cuz my window keeps scrolling.
<MaverickOne> Ken8521: the sentence looks like it is a suggestions, no matter how you intended it.
<Seeker`> maybe stop arguing over semantics?
<Ken8521> i'm not twisting anything, i know what i said, i know how i said, and know exactly what i meant
<ikonia> Ken8521: I wasn't twisting it, apologies, I was just showing how easy it can be to miss-read things
<Ken8521> Seeker`: well, when eh's banning people because he didn't interpret it properly.. id' say thats what caused the argument
<Ken8521> ikonia: well, it sure looks like you twisted it to me
<Seeker`> Ken8521: that one was a suggestion. It really won't get you anywhere.
<ikonia> Ken8521: I didn't ban you because I didn't interperate it, I banned you because I asked you to explain the statement/question and you refused, after you where rude to a user
<Ken8521> ikonia: so what was i baned for, being rude, or not explaining myself?
<Ken8521> *banned
<Ken8521> it can't be both
<ikonia> Ken8521: both
<ikonia> as I've just said
<Ken8521> now see, again, you're just trying to slant what i said.
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I don't see how, you've just asked me why I banned you, and I've explained
<Ken8521> there you go again..
<ikonia> ok, I think this can't continue any futher
<Ken8521> i already tried to explain it to you, and no matter what i say, you're going to twist it to fit some distorted view you hae of what i said.
<Ken8521> all because you're irritated
<Ken8521> i've never caused anybody problems in that room, ever
<Ken8521> if anything, iv'e done my best to be helpful..
<MaverickOne> Ken8521: we know that
<ikonia> I'm actually trying to resolve this to remove the ban
<ikonia> all I was trying to say that if you suggest a possible resolution such as the nvidia.com drivers, just make the warnings clear
<Ken8521> wel,l i can't repeat myself anymore... i was as clear as i could be
<ikonia> if someone miss-reads something, just explain it, don't jump down the users throat
<ikonia> especially if the question is very close to a suggestion
<Ken8521> ikonia: he didnjt' even give me a chance to explain anything, he immediately starts w/ this DO NOT EVER bla bla bla
<ikonia> Ken8521: I apprieciate that, but I did give you a chance, multiple to explain that
<ikonia> Ken8521: also you could have explained it once he'd finished
<Ken8521> ikonia: you wanted me to explain my comment, you made no request to discuss wha ti said to the other user, or i'd have gladly explained that.
<ikonia> Ken8521: I asked you to explain what you said, as like the other user and people in here, I read it as a statment
<ikonia> you refused
<ikonia> or as a suggestion even
<Ken8521> i feel like i'm just constantly repeating myself for some reason.
<MaverickOne> OK I think to point here is that we all understand that sometimes intent is not clear over IRC so we need to be clear when helping
<Ken8521> well duh.
<MaverickOne> Ken8521: drop the attitude
<Ken8521> ikonia: seems to think he has it all figured out
<MaverickOne> I am trying to help you get back in there
<ikonia> Ken8521: come back in 24 hours at least with your smart mouth
<ikonia> Ken8521: you're not getting unbanned, MaverickOne was just trying to help
<Ken8521> i didn't ask to be unbanned.. you asked me to come here, so i did
<ikonia> no problem, please leave then
<MaverickOne> wow
<ikonia> what a surprise, ##club-ubuntu
<MaverickOne> i tried, you tried. he just didn't want to understand
<ikonia> ranting about it now
<MaverickOne> I refuse to join there. went in once or twice, channel is not for me
<ikonia> there are some smart and interesting people, however there are others and they make up the majority of the channels content
<MaverickOne> I can't really speak about the users of the channel but I know when I was there I didn't see anything but cursing and general trollish behavior. Like I said it just isn't for me
<Seeker`> hmm, vorian in -r-p
<ikonia> I didn't know vorian was still an ubuntu member?
<MaverickOne> has the cloak
<tonyyarusso> He is on LP
<Seeker`> ikonia: keeping an eye may be a good idea
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I suspect no issue though
<Seeker`> see his response to me?
<ikonia> I just did now
<ikonia> ok, I'm wrong
<MaverickOne> told mikeru that if he mentions his channel again he is going to miss the announcement
<MaverickOne> /party
<MaverickOne> for an ubuntu/member he is a bit of a jerk
<MaverickOne> imho
<Seeker`> there is a lot of history there
<tonyyarusso> with mikeru?
<bazhang> vorian
<MaverickOne> tonyyarusso: master/vorian
<Seeker`> vorian
<tonyyarusso> oh
<MaverickOne> I don't think I know him but ugh
<Seeker`> he used to be staff too
<tonyyarusso> It's been a while since I've interacted with him
<wgrant> Oh, I didn't realise they were one and the same.
<wgrant> Fail.
<MaverickOne> yeah you got trolled
<MaverickOne> heh
 * maco wonders now what happened
<maco> apparently i got online a few minutes too late
<MaverickOne> just some passive aggressive former op/staff still member being not as nice as they could of been
<ikonia> I'm out - laters all
<bazhang> bye
<MaverickOne> night
<maco> MaverickOne: well yes i gathered that..and i know what he's like...
<MaverickOne> oh, well nothing specific really
<bazhang> mtw gnaa troll supreme
<MaverickOne> yup
<MaverickOne> how did he get unbanned
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, l32007 said: !yummy is apty
<Seeker`> @bansearch MTW
<ubottu> No matches found for mtw!~npure@pool-98-114-203-209.phlapa.fios.verizon.net in any channel
<bazhang> next up he'll hit +1
<MichealH-iPod> Hello?
<Seeker`> hi
<MichealH-iPod> I'd like to discuss my ban while my battery still can
<Seeker`> you were constantly abusing the bot over the course of several hours
<MichealH-iPod> So if I suddenly disconnect then my battery died
<Seeker`> there is enough traffic in there without you increasing it
<MTW> yes hello
<bazhang> MTW, hi
<MTW> i feel my ban was rude and undeserved
<MichealH-iPod> But the part where I did get banned were 2 accidents I saw there were lots of people cooking of ISPs so I asked a question and the the missintrepreted it
<bazhang> MTW, your actions were not warranted
<MTW> yes, they were
<MTW> remove my ban, thanks
<bazhang> MTW, please read the guidelines and the code of conduct
<MTW> please -b
<MichealH-iPod> They were talking of the iso's so I asked
<bazhang> !guidelines | MTW
<ubottu> MTW: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc > MTW
<ubottu> MTW, please see my private message
<MTW> ok
<MTW> please remove the ban
<bazhang> MTW, please read those
<MichealH-iPod> I just wanna be there for tommorow tithe party
<MTW> readin
<MaverickOne> MichealH-iPod: just hold a minute please
<MichealH-iPod> Okay MaverickOne
<MTW> read
<MTW> unban/
<bazhang> MTW, why were you banned from two channels like that
<MTW> some rude op banned me
<bazhang> err nope
<mneptok> MTW: profanity is unwelcome.
<MaverickOne> MichealH-iPod: may i PM you?
<MTW> un
<maco> MTW: ditto for slurs
<MTW> ban
<MichealH-iPod> Yeah maverickone
<bazhang> profane and abusive
<maco> MTW: demanding will get you nowhere
<bazhang> MTW, the ban will not be
<MichealH-iPod> Shall I part MaverickOne?
<bazhang> whoops
<mneptok> that was going nowhere
<MaverickOne> MichealH-iPod: never mind we can speak here
<MaverickOne> MichealH-iPod: you understand why you got banned?
<bazhang> he was in #freenode asking for a GNAA cloak earlier
<MichealH-iPod> I do MaverickOne
<MichealH-iPod> It was because I had triggered the bots
<MaverickOne> MichealH-iPod: exactly which was becoming spam and bot abuse
<MichealH-iPod> Which made many ops angry especially ikonia, who banned ms later
<MaverickOne> We aren't going to have a repeat right?
<Seeker`> MichealH-iPod: will you be triggering the bots again?
<MichealH-iPod> Nope
<MaverickOne> ok. gimme a sec to lift the ban. Please enjoy the party and remember to follow the rules
<MichealH-iPod> I will be good and try not to trigger the bots (which they seem to be a bit sensitie)
<Seeker`> I removed it
<MaverickOne> they are sensitive sometimes
<Seeker`> if i see you trigger the bots again, I will ban you again
<MaverickOne> thanks Seeker`
<MichealH-iPod> Thanks slot
<MichealH-iPod> *alot
<MichealH-iPod> See you
<bazhang> serial troll hfsplus in -ot
<Seeker`> MaverickOne: banned because he was kicked for trolling with CAPS earlier
<MaverickOne> Seeker`: until release I am not questioning any op actions :)
<MaverickOne> things are flying by to fast to keep track of everything
<Seeker`> just letting you know
<Seeker`> cause i'm off to bed soon
<MaverickOne> thank you :)
<MaverickOne> well sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite
<Jordan_U> The topic in #ubuntu contains "IRC Guidelines: https://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines" (https:// twice).
<MaverickOne> it does?
<nhandler> Jordan_U: Fixed
<MaverickOne> oh it did
<MaverickOne> nice catch Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<Jordan_U> MaverickOne: It was actually mentioned by someone else in #ubuntu, I juse brought it here :)
<MaverickOne> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, matematikaadit said: !hi is hello
<l32007> Hi, is there a IRC team operator here?
<tonyyarusso> lol
<asmartgoat> Hi, i was kicked from the release party channel for invoking the bot abit too much, i am remoseful, could i please go back. Thanks.
<asmartgoat> remorseful
<ubottu> m4t called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<maco> MaverickOne: i just realised you're idle
<maco> kept wondering who the new op was
<MaverickOne> :)
<MaverickOne> shhh, I'm under cover
<tonyyarusso> It's a spy!
<asmartgoat> mavrickone im sorry, can you like un ban me
<MaverickOne> asmartgoat: I did
<MaverickOne> lol forgot to tell you
<MaverickOne> sorry :)
<asmartgoat> ty
<asmartgoat> :)
<tonyyarusso> lol
<MaverickOne> hahahaha
<MaverickOne> seriously I forgot
 * tonyyarusso takes away MaverickOne's beer
<MaverickOne> beer?
<MaverickOne> wish I had one
<ubottu> In ubottu, moiso said: ouch this is weird
 * mneptok is not going to be much help in moderating things on release day, being at a company meeting. sorry.
<wgrant> mneptok: Ubuntu release day needs to be a global public holiday!
<jussi> lol
<tonyyarusso> agreed
<jussi> eboyjr: hi, can we help?
<eboyjr> jussi: No just leaving
<jussi> argh... [11:30:26] <htorque> "honk if you hate windows"
<asmartgoat> malcious commands "dmatt 10/10/10 19:29:10
<asmartgoat> sudo rm -rf /" on ubuntu-trivia
<asmartgoat> please have a talk to him
<gnomefreak> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<gnomefreak> ok now it works :(
<wgrant> And so it begins.
<knome> oh right, today is the day
<tonyyarusso> oh my, he announced a time.  Yikes.
<jussi> MaverickOne: you need to update your aliases
<gnomefreak> why was FromSdZ25 kicked? he posted a link to dvd image?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Yes.
<MaverickOne> jussi: ?
<jussi> MaverickOne: your gateway syntax fails
<MaverickOne> yeah
 * gnomefreak confused. posting a link for the dvd image isnt wrong is it?
<jussi> gnomefreak: it is when its not released yet
<gnomefreak> jussi: oh ok
<MaverickOne> also FromSd has a few clones in the channel
<wgrant> It's not just a webchat link that a few people are using? Like the incident last time?
<jussi> wgrant: seems like that
<MaverickOne> may be
<wgrant> They're very different IPs.
<asmartgoat> any reason why im kicked again, i left, and now i cant get back on #ubuntu-release-party
<asmartgoat> ??
<MaverickOne> Daviey: you rick rolled -r-p?
<MaverickOne> heh
<Daviey> MaverickOne: What, me? :)
<asmartgoat> is ubuntu-release-party full?
<knome> Daviey, haha
<rww> Hola. arunkumar's linking to pool URLs in #ubuntu.
<niko> perhaps you could put #ubuntu-release-party +F ?
<asmartgoat> me, no
<rww> MaverickOne: ta
<MaverickOne> yup
<ikonia> chanserv lagging hard
<asmartgoat> anyone know why am i banned on release party?
<Tm_T> almost recommending to keep hats on
<ikonia> did someone remove MichealH's ban
<Seeker`> ikonia: yes
<Seeker`> on the condition that if he triggers the bot again, he will be banned again
<ikonia> rats, he was out for the day
<MaverickOne> ikonia: we spoke to him, he's been good for a couple hours now
<asmartgoat> am i banned?
<`26> MaverickOne: Fine, I got your point. Guess I assumed the channel atmosphere was the same as the other freenode channel I had in other tabs, while stricter content rules apply. Sorry.
<`26> *channels
<MaverickOne> `26: I'm glad you understand. you can await the release in #ubuntu-release-announce.
<ikonia> I'm going to write an update for partybot for next time, everyone is muted until they enter a code that is in the channel topic
<rww> lol
<ikonia> that way the "I didn't read the topic" excuse cuts no mustard
<knome> ikonia, actually, you could use that in every channel at every time :P
<ikonia> better idea
<`26> Guess I'm not getting unbanned then. It would've been nice though, considering I didn't get a warning. Meh.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: haha, love it
<rww> knome: I suspect that would make #ubuntu significantly quieter ;D
 * ikonia is writing
<MaverickOne> `26: ban is lifted. Please follow the !guidelines. Enjoy the release.
<`26> MaverickOne: Thank you.
<MaverickOne> Thank you
<xorger> hello flks, can somebody unban me please?
<xorger> i haven't done anything wrong asides saying that it is out :)
<xorger> causing mass hysteria, suicides and other social phenomena
<gnomefreak> where and who banned you?
<xorger> dunno
<xorger> in #ubuntu-release-party i think
<gnomefreak> you think?
<xorger> i was saying that it is out it it ous
<xorger> out
<xorger> i chateed there
<gnomefreak> it is not out
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> checking now
<ikonia> gnomefreak: BT's not logging #u-r-p
<gnomefreak> ikonia: oh
<MaverickOne> gnomefreak: he was probably just flooding with the is it out yet question and someone got annoyed
<gnomefreak> i cnat find his ban in #u-r-p
<xorger> thanks though
<Seeker`> @bansearch xorger
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users by IdleOne in #ubuntu on Oct 02 2010 15:14:11 (ID: 28992)
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@gateway/web/* by jussi in #ubuntu on Oct 04 2010 14:37:31 (ID: 29047)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.131.157.236 by tonyyarusso in #ubuntu on Oct 10 2010 08:56:34 (ID: 29288)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#kubuntu-proxy-users by ikonia in #kubuntu on Oct 02 2010 15:24:08 (ID: 28996)
<gnomefreak> thats a first for me :)
<ikonia> xorger: you where spamming/flooding the channel
<xorger> ?!
<ikonia> xorger: why where you doing that, as people told you to stop
<xorger> hmm i did not see them?
<xorger> since i am trying to fix a problem in my monitor as well
<ikonia> xorger: you also told people "it's out"
<tonyyarusso> For claiming it is out before that is true.
<xorger> guilty as charged
<ikonia> ok, so you're out of the channel now
<xorger> can i haz cheezburgah back now
<ikonia> no
<xorger> but why
<ikonia> please check the website to find out when it's release
<gnomefreak> i have one in #+1 that is fighting it
<ikonia> released
<xorger> come on
<xorger> i will be a nice puppy
<rww> gnomefreak: (xorger was removed by tonyyarusso, then autobanned by the floodbot for being a removed webchat user)
<gnomefreak> rww: thanks
<ikonia> xorger: sorry, no. check the website for the update
<xorger> hmm yeah, ok, but, let's talk about this matt, will you
<ikonia> xorger: no
<ikonia> it's not up for discussion
<xorger> suppose you unban me, and i don't say shit
<xorger> will that satisfy your urges?
<ikonia> your language is unacceptable
<ikonia> xorger: you can join #ubuntu-release-announce
<ikonia> xorger: that channel is silent until the release
<xorger> that is no fun though
<ikonia> xorger: that's all thats available to you
<xorger> life is unacceptable too, but we accept it nonetheless
<ikonia> well, this discussions done now. Thats the status
<xorger> jeez, get a life dude
<xorger> if you ban that easily
<ikonia> you ?
<xorger> you need to do something else imvho
<ikonia> xorger: please leave this channel now
<ikonia> it's just a channel
<ikonia> no big deal
<gnomefreak> the site is nto a great place to look since it is going through changes since there are a few more update but the MDSUM is showing new images according to someone else
<xorger> have fun ikonia
<gnomefreak> /snto/not
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> you too
<xorger> cut the political bs though, it is getting annoying
<gnomefreak> i see why he was a problem ;)
<tonyyarusso> lol overkill o that last one
<ikonia> possibly
<tonyyarusso> 3 at once?  :P
<Tm_T> nah
<ikonia> idiots at the moment
<Tm_T> I keep hat on as chanserv lag prevents my aliases working nicely ):
<ikonia> nice
<tonyyarusso> yeah, might have to do that soon
<Tm_T> also I'm steadily distracted due my other duties, so don't rely on me
<Tm_T> macer2 prolly bandodger
<ikonia> I think it would be ammusing now to change a file in the iso's to punish the idiots hitting the servers early
<ikonia> Tm_T: kick not a ban
<ikonia> hi Jordan_U
<Tm_T> ikonia: I see
<`26> ikonia: I think limiting it to 100bytes/second based on User-Agent would be far more entertaining.
<ikonia> `26: do you need anything more from the ops
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: make it a slackware ISO
<MaverickOne> !idle | `26
<ubottu> `26: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<`26> Whoops, I suddenly feel unwanted.
<ikonia> `26: sorry, didn't see you idling there
<ikonia> `26: I'd have asked earlier,
<sms_> Umm, hi. Any chance of unbanning me from the party channel? As I got banned by asking about the iso testing tracker.
<ikonia> sms_: why did you post it
<sms_> I was asking if it's up to date
<ikonia> sms_: why would it be
<ikonia> you know its not out
<sms_> No i know basically nothing about it
<tsimpson> did you see anyone announce the release?
<sms_> nope
<tsimpson> then you can be pretty certain that it hasn't been released
<gnomefreak> join #ubuntu-release-announce for update info on release
<sms_> yeah I know that, I was just asking if the iso tracker is related to the release
 * gnomefreak only saw you asked to be unbanned and asking if it released yet
<gnomefreak> sorry if i missed asking about tracker
<sms_> Umm no I never asked if it was released yet
<ikonia> sms_: please think about what your posting please
<ikonia> sms_: I've removed the ban
<sms_> Well thank you
<sms_> doesn't look like it?
<tonyyarusso> SOMEONE FIX PARTYBOT
<wgrant> Should it be banned until it's fixed?
<wgrant> Ah, there.
<ikonia> what's the issue with it
<gnomefreak> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<gnomefreak> that is why :)
<Seeker`> glad thats over for another 6 months
<sms_> : | whatever I'll just log on with my phone
<gnomefreak> and now all my channels are going to be annoying hates release time
<ikonia> sms_: and you'll be reported to the network for dodging a ban
<ikonia> sms_: if there is a problem we are trying to resolve it, but it is unacceptable to dodge a ban
<gnomefreak> once channel is fowarded is there a way to set it to let me in through invite :(
<ikonia> maybe drop all bans on u-r-p now, start a fresh
<gnomefreak> we have ~1week before devel starts
<gnomefreak> that isnt a bad idea
<sms_> k, I said what I had to say, sorry if I was a problem or whatever, I'll go somewhere else now, i'm hungry too
<tonyyarusso> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> what's the flag to clear all bans
<tonyyarusso> no, download is <reply> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<tsimpson> noo
<tsimpson> we have variables
<tonyyarusso> wat?
<tsimpson> @config list plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable
<ubottu> Error: There don't seem to be any values in supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable
<ubottu> Lucid
<tonyyarusso> oooooh yeah
<tonyyarusso> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> i have officially reached 40 channels
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable Maverick
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableLong Maverick Meerkat
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableNum 10.10
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<tonyyarusso> aww
<tsimpson> some factoids appear not to use them :(
<tsimpson> anyway, Maverick != maverick in URIs
<tonyyarusso> I'll leave you to fix that one - I don't know how to use variables.
<tonyyarusso> So write a string_to_lower function!
<tsimpson> you just put $nameOfVariable in the factoid
<jussi> we should probably have a command that list the variables for people
<tsimpson> so "!stable is <reply> the current stable release of Ubuntu is $curStableLong ($curStableNum)" would reply "the current stable release of Ubuntu is Maverick Meerkat (10.10)"
<tsimpson> there is, on the bot wiki
<tsimpson> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ikonia> forgot to announce it in #ubuntu-release-announce
<ikonia> sloppy
<tsimpson> !-download
<ubottu> download aliases: mirror, mirrors - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 08:46:50 - last edited by tsimpson on 2009-11-06 22:59:02
<tsimpson> !search lucid
<ubottu> Found: lucid lynx, java, lucid, controls, currentissues*, torrents, controls-#ubuntu+1*, releasenotes, 10.04
<tonyyarusso> okeh?  No he didn't.
<tsimpson> looks like the bot didn't register your edit
<tonyyarusso> wow, typing fail there.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: he did announce it in both.
<tsimpson> yeah, no !
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tsimpson> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: I didn't see it
<ikonia> I still don't in my logs
<tonyyarusso> then your client is broken
<tsimpson> !no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ikonia> ahh I did see it
<tsimpson> !-10.04
<ubottu> 10.04 is <alias> lucid - added by Pici on 2009-09-21 11:46:11
<tsimpson> !-lucid
<ikonia> my mistake
<ubottu> lucid aliases: lucid lynx, 10.04 - added by Amaranth on 2009-09-20 08:35:19 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-05-01 23:16:34
<tsimpson> !lucid ~= s/is the current/was the twelfth/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<tsimpson> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> !-maverick
<ubottu> maverick aliases: meerkat, 10.10 - added by Pici on 2010-04-02 11:18:59 - last edited by nhandler on 2010-10-01 02:35:35
<tsimpson> !no maverick is <reply> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> Encyclopedia needs to be smarter so I stop hating it so much
<tonyyarusso> okay, definitely sleep time
<gnomefreak> Encyclopedia is !info?
<tsimpson> no, it's the factoid plugin
<tsimpson> (!info and !find are actually a different plugin)
<elky> My head hurts.
<ikonia> I can't do clear #ubuntu-release-party bans
<eboyjr> Can we leave !isitoutyet the way it is?
<ikonia> what does it currently say ?
<persia> Probably better to change it to something snarky meaning "Yes" for a few days first.
<eboyjr> :) No, it is not out yet!
<eboyjr> It should be referring to 11.04
<ikonia> in that case, no
<persia> 11.04 doesn't even exist yet (and won't for several days)
<wgrant> 11.04 won't exist for more than 6 months!
<eboyjr> hrm well that still does mean it's not out yet
<persia> wgrant, Right.  I should say "It won't be possible to even create an 11.04 milestone for a few more days"
<ikonia> eboyjr: it's going to be changed to "yes it's out" or words to that effect
<eboyjr> Alright cool
<tsimpson> ikonia: you need a special flag to to clear
<ikonia> tsimpson: can you please clear ?
<tsimpson> already done :)
<ikonia> thanks
<eboyjr> "Yeah, it's out! Please stop asking finally."
<eboyjr> :)
<tsimpson> !no isitout is <reply> Yes!
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<eboyjr> Actually a download link would be useful
<tsimpson> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<eboyjr> Well for !isitoutyet
<eboyjr> Torrents still don't work though :/
<eboyjr> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<tsimpson> !no torrents is <reply> $curStable can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/$curStableLower/desktop/ubuntu-$curStableNum-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/$curStableLower/server/ubuntu-$curStableNum-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<tsimpson> variables, now with 10% extra free
<eboyjr> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ only has the rc
<tsimpson> give it time I guess
<Tm_T> we still don't have email announcement?
<wgrant> Tm_T: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html
<gnomefreak> hell i cant get edubuntu or ubuntu shipit
<wgrant> 10/10/10 10:10:10 UTC
<ikonia> why is the ubuntu web page now not only saying ubuntu 64bit is not safe for normal use, but it's now actually recommending 32bit in the download box
<gord> its been saying that for a long time ikonia
<gord> there is a bug reported on launchpad about it
<wgrant> Where does it say it's not safe?
<ikonia> I know but it's a new page
<persia> ikonia, New page, old content
<wgrant> It merely recommends 32-bit, and has done so prominently since at least Lucid.
<gord> i think its about support issues, anyone that knows they want 64 bit will grab it, and one that doesn't gets a slightly easier to support 32-bit version
<Tm_T> wgrant: thanks
<gnomefreak> that link torrent link is broken too i am having issues with web pages today it seems
<ikonia> wgrant: sorry it says not recommended, not not safe
<ikonia> not recommended for daily desktop use ?
<wgrant> Lucid's said that... but I can't see it on Maverick's.
<ikonia> ahh it's cached
<ikonia> the new one just recommends 32bit (still don't see why)
<ikonia> google still lists the old cached link
<wgrant> There are still issues with Flash, and minimal benefits to amd64 for most users.
<ikonia> I'd have though the opposites with most desktops/laptops coming with more than 4GB of ram
<tsimpson> that's why there's a PAE kernel I guess
<ikonia> but most people won't know about it
<ikonia> in the same way there is no benifit for most people, most people won't know about pae
<gord> most people don't need to use more than 4gb ram on ubuntu, if they do, they will generally know to use 64bit
<bazhang> I use 32 with the PAE
<bazhang> 4GB of ram
<ikonia> it's a fair point, I just don't agree with recommending 32bit, because most people don't need 64bit, but then assuming that most people will know about pae
<ikonia> certainly not the end of the world
<ikonia> very happy the other warning has gone
<popey> you dont need to know about pae
<popey> ubiquity installs it automatically if you have more than 3.5GB RAM
<persia> wgrant, Which remaining flash issues exist?  I thought it was all sorted with the ia32-libs dependency solution.
<ikonia> does it really, I didn't know that, that's really good
<popey> yeah
<popey> has done for a few releases now IIRC
<ikonia> I wonder why it didn't on my test laptop
<ikonia> (10.04)
<popey> some chipsets fail
<popey> my toshiba can't see more than 3GB even with pae and/or 64-bit
<ikonia> this dell does
<persia> popey, Does it see more with amd64?
 * persia failed at reading, and retracts
<popey> no
<popey> oh,
 * popey failed at reading also and retracts
<persia> At reading or at writing?
<persia> Oh, right.  Nevermind :)
<ikonia> at what point are we going to look at dripping off +1 into #ubuntu
<persia> Ought do right soon, really.
<ikonia> I'll change the topic
<ikonia> see if people start to leave
<tsimpson> should start by setting +if #ubuntu
<persia> Indeed.
 * mneptok has acces to do so, if needed
<mneptok> +s
<tsimpson> why +s?
<mneptok> "access"
<mneptok> and setting #ubuntu to +i would be a bad idea, IMO ;)
<mneptok> (i kid because i love)
<persia> mneptok, Turn around, face the past, and push the future there, not the other way about.
<gnomefreak> ikonia: we shouldnt drop +1 since toolchain should be uploaded in a week or so, i dont see a point in it
<gnomefreak> that is y opinion
<gnomefreak> s/y/my
<persia> We almost always drop +1 until at least Alpha 1
<persia> I think we ought continue, to encourage the expertise built in +1 to feed into #ubuntu as new questions are asked.
<gnomefreak> persia: normally 1 week after toolchain as i recall
 * persia doesn't remember the precise date
<ikonia> +1 is normally open a week or so after toolchain
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I didn't say drop one
<ikonia> drop +1
<Tm_T> and toolchain comes around UDS?
<ikonia> just after normally
<ikonia> the tool chain is agreed at uds as I understood it the last few releases
<ikonia> or at least finalised
<persia> Tm_T, Depends on the release, but usually within 1-3 weeks after archive open (depending on how much the toolchain folks have been playing out-of-archive).
<Tm_T> righto
<persia> The final toolchain is usually confirmed sometime around the sprint, but yeah, it's always discussed at UDS.  The big point is to get the base set so that we can build packages, which has to happen from scratch before uploads can happen.
<Tm_T> ye
<tsimpson> +1 is the support channel, so it should be unused until alpha1 anyway
<jussi> I thought we werent going to drop it this time?  is there any real reason to do it?
<ikonia> what's to be disussed in there at the moment /
<jussi> but why bother? does it hurt for people to be left to idle? last time round we had complaints that people got kicked and then didnt know when it opened, why coant they just idle
<ikonia> in that case why not have an #ubuntu-10.04 and an ubuntu-10.10
<tsimpson> so we can set it +imf #ubuntu :)
<ikonia> because ubuntu is the official support channel
<tsimpson> as 10.10 is released, and discussion there is offtopic
<jussi> I would say set th channel +m, but dont actually close it
<tsimpson> s/and/any/
<tsimpson> so we'll set it +m today
<persia> And change the /topic to something that explains why it's +m
<charlie-tca> Let's not forget, people will begin upgrading as soon as any package is available. They do not have to wait for alpha1 to begin using those new packages.
<tsimpson> yeah, but the number of people who upgrade pre-alpha1 will (hopefully) be small
<persia> Sure, but anyone who does so before DIF gets to keep the pieces...
<charlie-tca> and don't need to talk to each other?
<wgrant> If you need to talk to someone, you shouldn't be upgrading that early.
<tsimpson> most of the talk would probably be betting in -devel
<wgrant> Exactly.
<tsimpson> *better
<persia> Or -bugs
<charlie-tca> those who upgrade before alpha1 have always been able to discuss it in #ubuntu+1. They are not actually allowed to discuss their issues elsewhere.
<tsimpson> +1 has always been closed after release
<ikonia> you'll regret sending bugabundo to -devel
<tsimpson> the only thing different is that we aren't kicking users out this time
<charlie-tca> until the tool chain is uploaded. Not until the first alpha comes out
<topyli> ikonia: he's an op at #cyanogen, i'm currently looking for alternative android roms :)
<topyli> spent friday night flooding the channel with chix pix
<topyli> they're doing a great job defining the community as a group of 15yo boys
<elky> Oh, I blinked and missed it.
<topyli> elky: "the channel" meaningn #cm
<elky> no, the release.
<topyli> ahh
<ikonia> topyli: stands to reason
<elky> topyli, you're not the only one moving from CM because of bugabundo. Several others I know have done precisely that.
<gnomefreak> +m is mute right? what do you have to do to not be muted?
 * gnomefreak would raqther not op if i can avoid it
<persia> gnomefreak, +v
<persia> (might have to op to grant yourself that: ask chanserv)
<tsimpson> /msg ChanServ voice #channel
<gnomefreak> that doesnt work. looking it up now
<tsimpson> worked for me
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind
<gnomefreak> i used nickserv
<Pici> oh neat, its out already
<persia> Pici, Of course.  The timing was foreordained :)
<jpds> Madura_hot_cam and cousin_mario are totally going down the wrong path.
<elky> With a name that includes "hot" and "cam" I do find it difficult to be surprised.
<Seeker`> elky: you could at least try! :P
<ikonia> the !upgrade factoid now pointes to pages that either has no info on 10.10 or still referes to 10.10 as a beta release and needs update-manager -d to install
<ikonia> points even
<ikonia> it's going to take a bit of work to get this updated
<ikonia> I thought the docs team would have had all this covered as part of the release
<popey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes isnt a doc team page
<popey> its a wiki, anyone can edit/fix it
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> but it's not been done
 * popey hands ikonia an edit button
<ikonia> I'm already doing it
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<ikonia> also points at the development notes
<popey> thats website team, not doc team
<ikonia> sorry, bad wording
<ikonia> pretty crap
 * popey mentions in -website and files a bug
<popey> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> how do you log a bug in launchpad without using the ubutnu bugs tool
<ikonia> popey: I'd like to see a list of critical "team" documents that need to be maintained as part of the release process also
<ikonia> by see a list, I mean "make" a list
<Chaos2358> ikonia
<ikonia> so that this situation doesn't happen
<ikonia> Chaos2358: yes
<Chaos2358> can i get my ban lifted now?
<ikonia> no
<Chaos2358> ok why not this time?
<ikonia> same reason as last night your attitude
<popey> bug 657758 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657758 in Ubuntu Website "Release notes page points to beta, we're released now" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657758
<ikonia> the channel is muted at the moment anyway, so there is no ability to speak
<Chaos2358> lol
<Chaos2358> wow
<ikonia> (due to the release being completed)
<Chaos2358> you know when i logged on just now i already knew what you were foing to do
<ikonia> ok, then there is no need to discuss it
<ikonia> popey: what's the best way to pull together a list of community/team documetnation thats important for releases, and has to be maintained prior to go live ?
<popey> I am sure there's already a wiki page with this on
<ikonia> ok, I'll check
<Chaos2358> yes there is. i have not flipped out and talked trash to anyone. even though i've been jerked around like a puppy on a leash. i'm a smart ass and there is no rule in here saying that i can not be a smart ass "i'll be back tomorrow for my next dose of op" so whats the problem?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, russlar said: !me is suddenly hungry
<ikonia> Chaos2358 you where in ##club-ubuntu last night calling operators and me all the names under the sun
<ikonia> thats talking trash
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I'm not lifting your ban as I think your attitude and smart mouth is terribel, so if another operator disagress and wants to lift it, I'll have no problem, but I wont' progress this any futher with you
<Chaos2358> bs i never even heard of ##clubb-ubuntu and i swear that on my life
<ikonia> Chaos2358: now your a liar too
<Chaos2358> look you can say what you want but i'm no liar i'm a man of my word. when i flipped out before i admitted it. i've yet to deny any of my actions
<ikonia> Chaos2358: so you deny sitting in club-ubuntu saying I was a fucking idiot and on a power trip ?
<Chaos2358> yes
<Chaos2358> i put that on my life and my childrens
<ikonia> right, your a liar and I watched you do it and I'm not progressing this any more,
<Chaos2358> dude ok someone has to be able to figure out it was someone else who can do it because i'm serious man
<ikonia> Chaos2358: it was you, I watched you join with the same nick and ip address 5 seconds after you left this channel
<ikonia> and you discussed the conversation we had in here
<ikonia> it was you - your a liar and your wasting my times, so please leave the channel
<Chaos2358> dude aparentlly i cannot win but it was not me
<ikonia> bye
<Chaos2358> i put that on everything i hold dear
<ikonia> enough, bye
<Chaos2358> and'ive never even heard of club ubuntu
<Chaos2358> ok who is your "boss"
<ikonia> I watched you join, so stop wasting my time with lies
<ikonia> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Chaos2358> man you are going to stop disrespecting me calling me a liar
<ikonia> can you pelase leave the channel and follow the appeals process, this has wasted enough time
<Chaos2358> i've done alot but i've yet to deny any of it
<Chaos2358> and i will not deny any of it
<Chaos2358> yes it has wasted enough time paste the log here if i was in there i want to see it
<Chaos2358> you had no problem pasting any of my other communications paste those as well
<ikonia> you know that channel is not publicly logged
<ikonia> however I'm sure it won't be hard to get the logs
<Chaos2358> yea right it's bs dude
<Chaos2358> i want the logs
<ikonia> Chaos2358: wait
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I owe you a very very humble apologiy
<ikonia> I'm getting you mixed up with another user from last night
<Chaos2358> thank you
<ikonia> my sinceer apologies
<ikonia> I've just checked my own logs, %101 my mistake, and apologies
<Chaos2358> as i said i have done alot but never lied about any of it
<ikonia> nope, that was my mistake and I'm totally at fault, public apologies,
<Chaos2358> i was raised to be a man of my word and i've never lied about anything i've done
<Chaos2358> now as i asked before can my ban be lifted?
<ikonia> nope, fully my fault, again apologies, that wasn't you last night, that was another user we where having an issue with
<ikonia> Chaos2358: has 24 hours passed ?
<Chaos2358> yes
<ikonia> 21:07 <+ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Chaos2358 again told to come back in 24 hours to show he can follow
<ikonia> time is now
<Chaos2358> though im not sure exactlly what time it was i spoke to you i know it was around noon my time
<ikonia> 17:15
<Chaos2358> ok well no it hasnt' i'm sorry i dont really keep track of the actual time
<ikonia> ok, so if I remove the ban there will be no more problems
<Chaos2358> no
<ikonia> give me a minute - as you took my false and wrong characeter assination pretty solid there
<Chaos2358> i mean look at this. you just repeatedly insulted my integrity and i didnt flip out on you did i?
<Chaos2358> exactlly
<Chaos2358> and thank you
<ikonia> Chaos2358: can you try joining #ubuntu now please ?
<Chaos2358> it still says i'm banned
<ikonia> hang on
<Chaos2358> ok
<ikonia> try now
<Chaos2358> bingo
<Chaos2358> and thank you
<ikonia> Chaos2358: there you go, apologiese for the wrong person
<ikonia> that was %100 my fault
<Chaos2358> accepted
<Chaos2358> but for future refference " though i dont plan on speaking with you under the same circumstances" i'm a man of my word i do wrongs but i own them
<Chaos2358> oh and what about off topic?
<ikonia> lets see how you get on in #ubuntu first please
<Chaos2358> ok no prob
<ikonia> thanks
<Chaos2358> no thank you
<Chaos2358> later
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> apologies to all - totally my fault
<ubottu> In ubottu, tavish said: loony is loony llama, codename for ubuntu 11.10 proposed bby tavish to nobody in particular
<erUSUL> hi ikonia
<erUSUL> the problem is:
<erUSUL> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ikonia> thanks erUSUL struggling a bit, can you explain without the noise and lets see what we can do
<ikonia> ooh, it's the varibles
<erUSUL> imho it should say Maverick for a few days
<ikonia> ok, tsimpson ping, as I'm not sure how the varible system works with the bot
<erUSUL> many people will be asking « if i installed Alpha/Beta/RC of 10.10 do i have the final version .... » for weeks to come
<ikonia> understandable
<tsimpson> ikonia: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Variables
<ikonia> tsimpson: help me out a little please, juggling a bit here
<tsimpson> if you want, just s/Devel/Stable/
<tsimpson> !-final
<ubottu> final aliases: beta, already - added by LjL on 2007-04-19 18:02:54 - last edited by jussi on 2010-08-01 05:40:18
<tsimpson> we can edit it again later
<tsimpson> !final ~= s/Devel/Stable/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tsimpson> !final ~= s/Devel/Stable/
<tsimpson> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<erUSUL> cheers; lightning quick ;) cu
<ikonia> thanks tsimpson
<ikonia> popey: can you eyeball this as your active please
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#preview
<popey> http://ptcbus.blogspot.com/2008/04/upgrading-from-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<popey> is that really a useful link on the page?
<popey> "Detailed instructions in a blog post"
<ikonia> just check the upgrade stuff first please, I'm house keeping now
<popey> oh ok
<popey> looks sane
<ikonia> ok, I'll fix the other page and get them up, then house keep
<ikonia> need a working guide first, before I polish
<ikonia> popey: where was that link ?
<ikonia> if someone could eyeball the parent page also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> just check for sanity, then the docs should be usable
<MaverickOne> ikonia: page isn't loading for me but I think it has to do with the torrent seeding
<ikonia> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: plis1 is <reply> Maverick Meerkat - ubuntu 10.10 is now released, #ubuntu+1 is temporarily closed. If you need support please use #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: plus1 is <reply> Maverick Meerkat - ubuntu 10.10 is now released, #ubuntu+1 is temporarily closed. If you need support please use #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: SoftSource is <reply> Looking for Software Sources? Right click on the Applications menu and click Edit Menus > Administration and check the box next to Software Sources to add it back to the menu.
<ikonia> how are people talking in +1, I thought it was set to mute
<IdleOne> I don't see any talking in +1
<IdleOne> the factoid I suggested was for people asking about +1 in #u
<ikonia> I'm an idiot, I was in -ot
<tonyyarusso> !plus1
<nhandler> ikonia: Don't feel bad. I've gotten +1 and -ot mixed up a few times (as jussi will agree)
<tonyyarusso> sigh - I was hoping someone else would do it, b/c I'm feeling lazy
<IdleOne> lol ikonia
<IdleOne> cmon add my factoids, they are helpful :)
<tonyyarusso> plus1 is <reply> !Maverick Meerkat - ubuntu 10.10 is now released, #ubuntu+1 is temporarily closed. If you need support please use #ubuntu.  It will re-open when the !Natty toolchain is uploaded.
<IdleOne> specially the SoftSource, we are going to get asked that a lot
<tonyyarusso> Explain to me what that one's about?
<IdleOne> Software Sources is not in the default menu anymore
<IdleOne> it's hidden
<IdleOne> but can easily be added back
<IdleOne> as mentioned above
<ikonia> is it not in system->administration ?
<IdleOne> not on the default install
<IdleOne> in fact it was hidden in a update
<ikonia> I my test machine is an update and it's there
<IdleOne> got hidden for me and others
 * persia suspects it depends on whether the user has previously customised the menu, having two machines with differing behaviour, both upgrades
<ikonia> my 10.04 was stock
<ikonia> software sources is not hidden in 10.04 so I didn't have to unhide it
<ikonia> upgraded and it was still there
<ikonia> I used it to change the release from lts to normal
<IdleOne> yes, in 10.04 it is there but after the upgrade it is gone for some
<IdleOne> not sure why
<jpds> !
<jpds> !
<jpds> !
<jpds> !
<jpds> !
<jpds> 1!
<jpds> !!
<IdleOne> !repeat | jpds
<ubottu> jpds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jpds> !!
<tonyyarusso> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<jpds> !10.10 is <reply>Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ubottu> But 10.10 already means something else!
<jpds> !no, 10.10 is <reply>Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ubottu> I'll remember that jpds
<MichealH> Hello I was wondering when +1 gets -m? Is it after UDS?
<MichealH> Or after Alpha1?
<IdleOne> in a bout a week
<IdleOne> or so
<MichealH> Do we _need_ to leave the channel?
<MichealH> Like on +1
<IdleOne> you can idle there but it is muted
<IdleOne> so won't be able to talk
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Its good to stay there (So i dont forget incase i need it)
<IdleOne> I guess so
<MichealH> Anyway, Thanks (and a well done on today in #u-r-p - I wouldnt have handled that much pressure)
<MichealH> And that many +b's :P
<IdleOne> most of us didn't handle the pressure either but we acted like we did
 * IdleOne speaks for self
<Tm_T> what pressure?
<MichealH> IdleOne: I could see like that you lot ser getting a little, twitchy...
<IdleOne> dum dum dum dee dee dum dum
<MichealH> heh
<IdleOne> Under Pressure
<topyli> can't touch this!
<IdleOne> ha
<MichealH> Okies, I cant wait for the next party!
 * IdleOne slaps topyli with a large narwhal
<IdleOne> lol
<topyli> !hammertime
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<MichealH> I promise to be a good citizen in #u-r-p from now on :)
<MichealH> topyli: haha
<IdleOne> MichealH: that is all we ask :)
<MichealH> I used to love that command
<MichealH> IdleOne: Yup :D
<IdleOne> be a good Ubuntu community member
<MichealH> Im thinking of going for membership ~ January
<MichealH> I have helped alot towards Maverick
<MichealH> Nore for natty :P
<MichealH> *More
<topyli> that's how its done! :)
<MichealH> Anyway I will follow the topic and /part. Thanks for your company in #u-r-p! :D
<IdleOne> left it for you tonyyarusso had a feeling you were lurking about
<tonyyarusso> I mean really, if you're going to insult people at least don't hilight them...
<IdleOne> they were looking for a ban
<Amaranth> Hmm, seems we don't really spike on release days anymore
<IdleOne> this release was not as BIG
<Seeker`> possibly because of the timing?
<Seeker`> 10am on a sunday morning...
<Seeker`> usually it is 2 or 3 on a weekday afternoon
<IdleOne> I don't think the timing was an issue
<IdleOne> just seemed to me that it wasn't as hyped as 10.04
<nhandler> IdleOne: Mostly to do with jono if I had to guess. He was fairly silent about this release.
<persia> Also helps that everyone's desktop didn't tell them they should update today.
<IdleOne> nhandler: possibly, not placing blame on anybody just this release was not as talked about
<IdleOne> persia: +1
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, we didn't come anywhere NEAR our channel records.
<IdleOne> LTS is set to LTS only so that helped? some
<nhandler> IdleOne: I'm not blaming him. He just atracts very large crowds with his blog posts/tweets
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu is 600 shy, and -r-p was what, maybe a third the size?
<IdleOne> oh I know nhandler, didn't mean to imply you were :)
<nhandler> :)
<tonyyarusso> Well, we always have the standard fallback - blamepopey.
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: What did -party peak at this time? It peaked at over 1200 last time
<IdleOne> 504
<IdleOne> right around there
<tonyyarusso> it was 1519 last time
<Seeker`> I think it was time-based
<Seeker`> 10am on a sunday is never particularly busy
<IdleOne> but like rww mentioned maybe the fact the the bots were setting +r at times made a difference
<IdleOne> Seeker`: I know that at 6AM this morning I was more then beat and ready for sleep
<tonyyarusso> same
<IdleOne> so yeah the US was not as much of a factor
<IdleOne> the Americas rather
<tonyyarusso> I think the release itself is a big factor though - I for one am planning to not upgrade, for the first time.
<IdleOne> chicken
<tonyyarusso> There just isn't enough reason to for me.
<Tm_T> there's nothing interesting new
<IdleOne> I agree
<tonyyarusso> The supposedly faster Evolution would be nice, but I think that's about all that looked interesting in the release notes.
<tonyyarusso> They still haven't made Evolution properly minimize to the messaging menu, nor can your calendar be used to automatically set your IM availability status
<IdleOne> don't know what is so fast about Evolution. seems as slow as ever to me
<topyli> nor can you im or call people from the address book
<tonyyarusso> ^^ also this
<topyli> telepathic evolution or doom!
<tonyyarusso> In short, all of the awesomeness that we were promised from telepathy years ago is still vaporware.
<tonyyarusso> It's just a different backend that does the exact same thing as before.
<topyli> android and meego have all that already
<topyli> just steal it dammit!
<IdleOne> haha
<topyli> tonyyarusso: telepathy awesomeness is real not vapor. eds just doesn't talk to it
<topyli> on desktop. on meego it does
<tonyyarusso> topyli: *on ubuntu, I meant
<topyli> yeah
<persia> So, uh, this is fixable if someone wants to make it "just work", but it needs someone to go find out why it works/doesn't work, etc.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-03
<rww> freenode has always been run by trolls, kthx.
<IdleOne> not according to the whois output I have
<IdleOne> I keep reaching for my empty cup :(
<IdleOne> maybe I need to fill it
<IdleOne> !away > Wilcon_afk
<ldunn> ugh. Let me go fix that.
<PerfM> Last time I'll be in here today, PROMISE
<PerfM> Omg!
<PerfM> I was typing!
<IdleOne> PerfM: this is getting boring. what are you going to pretend to need now?
<PerfM> I agree, this is getting tiring.
<PerfM> rww is dealing so hang ten, and we'll see if he can get the job one
<PerfM> done*
<rww> IdleOne: Given that PerfM recently PMed me the entirely-reasonable question "am I supposed to be banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?", I suggest that autokicking her is a bit premature.
<PerfM> ^
<PerfM> HAHA
<PerfM> PerfM-1 IdleOne-0
<IdleOne> next time I suggest you come in with " Hi, I'm here at rww's request"
<PerfM> IdleOne, next time you should kick me ;)
<rww> IdleOne: she isn't here at my request. I suggest you catalyze better. Or at all.
<PerfM> shouldn't**
<rww> PerfM: yes, you're banned by PerfieM!*@*. I'll add your current nick to the list so you don't accidentally join.
<PerfM> ^
<PerfM> cool bean, you might wanna do the same to the women's channel too
<PerfM> beans*, it's to late to spell
<IdleOne> my apologies for having removed you but after the 3-4 time today.
<PerfM> or infact all the #ubuntu channels.
<PerfM> IdleOne, we all make mistakes
<PerfM> thanks rww!
<PerfM> night team!
<rww> PerfM: done. I think #ubuntu already had both.
<PerfM> lol okaaay
<rww> IdleOne: If she shouldn't be in here, ban her. If she should, at least pretend to be professional :P
<rww> </lecture>
<elky> Did she just ask for a namespace ban?
<IdleOne> She did.
<elky> ubuntu.com does indeed appear down.
<ikonia> nice to know it's a drupal site
<elky> i already knew that bit
<ikonia> I don't actually care really
<Myrtti> yeah old news
<ikonia> just surprised, it's a bit of a sloppy thing to do, not change the maintenance page
<Flannel> Apparently Ubuntu is switching to Kubuntu, just look at the blue!
<ikonia> Flannel: well done on starting a rumour
<ikonia> give it 5 minutes and vibhav will be announcing it as fact
<Myrtti> or 39 minutes
<Flannel> ikonia: Gotta wait for the logs to tick over first
<Myrtti> +1
<rww> obviously my irritating complaining about its front page took effect and they've taken it down to appease me
<rww> OBVIOUSLY
<elky> looks like the database fell over
<Flannel> rww: I'm happy for you.
<Flannel> rww: Now, what shall we make you complain about next?
<rww> Flannel: everything else
<elky> rww, the fact that it's down, perhaps?
<rww> quick, find a way in which drupal is non-free so i can complain it's not using wordpress
<Flannel> rww: lefthand close buttons? dselect being gone? no more CLI tools by default? the potential list is endless!
<rww> or maybe they're moving the pages around again so i can complain about broken links again
<rww> Flannel: dselect was awful
<Flannel> rww: This time they broke *all* the links!
<Flannel> ubuntu.com has been rerouted to a random other domain, good luck findin it!
<rww> Microsoft bought Canonical and are shutting Ubuntu down, obviously
<Flannel> oh goody.  At least hyperthreading will work now.
<Tm_T> uh hey, I thought you were talking about ubottu.com, not ubuntu.com ...
<rww> Flannel: hyperthreading doesn't work?
<Flannel> rww: No, I haven't been able to get it to work since Breezy.
<Flannel> Every time I upgrade I spend a few hours with it before giving up again.
<rww> what
<rww> HT works fine on Linux, what are you talking about ;(
<Flannel> It works on Linux, it doesn't work on my machine, for whatever reason.  -smp kernel or non (well, obviously I stopped trying -smp kernels once we stopped making them)
<popey> Flannel: what cpu?
<Flannel> Pentium 4... something.  It lists ht in its flags, I'd have to go find the paperwork.  Unless there's some way to tell from cpuinfo (I didn't think family/model/etc were that unique)
<ikonia> some vibhav returns to quoting wikipedia at people as if it's his own
<ikonia> why will this kid not stop it
<rww> Flannel: model name is unique for me
<rww> though I'm on Core 2, not P4
<popey> Flannel: odd.
<Flannel> popey: after spending a few days on it, I just gave up.  It's a server anyway.
<popey> heh
<rww> ubuntu.com's back up.
<rww> my personal cloud is still got bigger.
<Tm_T> is still "got bigger" ?
<elky> i'm going to guess that he doesn't like the phrasing of the statement
<Myrtti> lolhelp
<Myrtti> unity in kde?
<popey> bastard child of two unwanted desktops ;)
<Myrtti> word
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ikonia> hey
<ActionParsnip> qq about asking users to "google" stuff
<ikonia> ok
<ActionParsnip> earlier, A user was asking about updating video drivers on Lucid and I said there was the xorg edgers update ppa
<ActionParsnip> so the user requested a link, but i was doing a billion other things, so I advised they websearch it and they would find it
<ikonia> (I've been out of the channel for about 15 minutes, thanks to my isp - so I may need context)
<ActionParsnip> oCean however thought this was bad and that tyelling users to try and help themselves a little was not to happen
<ActionParsnip> despite me pretty much giving them the direction they needed
<ActionParsnip> user also managed to find the ppa and add it ok
<ikonia> this comes up a fair bit, for me it's two parts
<ikonia> 1.) what they are asking and what their limitations are
<ikonia> 2.) how you tell them to google it
<ActionParsnip> was it bad I told the user to try and use his own initiative - seeing how I had pretty much nailed the answer
<ikonia> I have no idea abou the specific example you're talking about, so just apply common sense
<ikonia> pushing the user in the right area for google if they obviously know what they are doing but are not quite there seems ok
<ActionParsnip> limitations I can accept but I had given the thing they needed so they could find what I was on about and free me up to help others
<ActionParsnip> teach a guy to fish etc
<ikonia> telling a user you've not got time to search for the page yourself but if they try the phrase Blah it normally comes up is "ok"
<ActionParsnip> ocean was very blunt and said I was not to do it
<ikonia> but saying "just google it" doesn't
<ikonia> the fish tales a bit annoying to be honest
<ActionParsnip> i never say that :) I like to give direction so users learn, rather than just handing out URLs
<ikonia> I think as long as you apply common sense to give help to suit that user, I don't see an issue
<IdleOne> IMO it all depends on the ability of the user, if you can tell the user knows what they are doing and just needed a push in the right direction then yeah I think it is ok.
<ActionParsnip> ocean said I should join here to discuss it, so I just wanted clarification and such
<ikonia> if a user has no idea what's going on and wants to know how to enable time travel in ubuntu, saying "google it" isn't helpful
<ikonia> getting them %90 of the way and offering a phrase for the remaining %10 as you're a bit busy is also reasonable
<ActionParsnip> that's what I was getting at, but teh user immediately asked for a link, which I find pretty poor
<ikonia> I do feel your pain on that
<ActionParsnip> i also informed the user the merit of finding ones own guides based on direction, rather than asking for handouts
<ikonia> that's not really useful
<ikonia> the user probably knew they can google, just couldn't be bothered
<ActionParsnip> i'd have to agree
<ikonia> a lecture isn't going to help, if you think the users too lazy, don't help
<ActionParsnip> but ocean said it was strictly to not happen ever, which I'd disagree with, hence me being here
<ikonia> maybe a wording issue ? maybe worth discussing with him personally
<ikonia> I don't know the history
<ikonia> but for me, just common sense, if your help actually helps the user or acts in the users best interest, I don't see an issue
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/F2V3piBj
<ActionParsnip> I am AndChat|   helping Benb
<ActionParsnip> there is stuff above asking about how to get newer stuff in Lucid as he wanted to keep LTS but get newer drivers to support his newer hardware
<ActionParsnip> oh and add: [17:54] <oCean> AndChat|: let me explain it this way: don't do it again
<LjL> ActionParsnip, you came across as if you were snapping. you could've said "sorry i'm on my phone, have difficulty searching but it's easy to find on google" or something
<ActionParsnip> I guess :(
<ikonia> I suggest you speak to ocean as I'm not getting involved in log quoting
<ActionParsnip> hectic and stuff, but yeah coutesy and stuff
<ActionParsnip> ok i'll see what I can do, but just wanted a second opinion
<ikonia> and that was the common sense bit I was suggesting earlier, just saying you didn't have time to google for them
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: agreed
<ActionParsnip> the 'don't do it agin' bit is not appropriate though
<ikonia> well, not if he's asking you to not do it again
<ikonia> again, don't know the context, but you seem pretty comfotable with it now ?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: well i do suggest you discuss it with oCean, he's a reasonable guy
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: oh yeah, I hust hate the whole handout url thing.
<ActionParsnip> LjL: sometimes, not this time imho
<ikonia> I don't like it either.
<ActionParsnip> thanks for your attention guys :)
<LjL> ActionParsnip: best of both worlds, "the URL is http://blah/, by the way i found it by searching for 'foo bar' on google"
<ActionParsnip> LjL: I guess but was on my phone which is dog slow on the web unless i'm on 3g :)
<LjL> ActionParsnip: yeah i realize that, in that case it's fine not giving the URL, but i was saying the way you worded made it sound more like "meh, don't bother me and search for it yourself!" than "sorry, on phone and can't provide atm"
<ActionParsnip> LjL: gotcha, will use that in future
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: if there is nothing else please /part
<ActionParsnip> sure
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-04
<Myrtti> lampp?
<Flannel> Linux Apache MySQL PHP Python, or Perl, or Whatever.
<Flannel> Oh, looks like that probably is 'xampp' but for linux.
<ikonia> ughhhh
<Flannel> (even though xampp works in linux)
<ikonia> I'm sure it will suck just as bad
<Flannel> It certainly wouldn't make sense, as we have all that packaged.
<ikonia> it's actually quite a good package set too compared to other distros
<lunitik> Can someone please tell me why I am STILL banned from #ubuntu ? It has been something like 7 years, and my sole motivation there is to assist users...
<lunitik> It is stupid, all I did was say to the creator of the bot that there was another method to do something and he has added me as a permanent ban to the bot... egotistical.
<lunitik> Not even just egotistical, down right abuse of "power".
<ikonia> lunitik: sorry, only just seen you join, be with you in 2 minutes.
<ikonia> lunitik: be with you ASAP, are you still there/active ?
<lunitik> ikonia: yes, I am
<ikonia> lunitik: won't keep you long
<ikonia> lunitik: just so I know, you're aware of the rules of the ubuntu channel ?
<ikonia> eg: friendly/helpful/no bad language/no offtopic etc etc
<lunitik> ikonia: yes, if there are any I have broken to become banned, you can feel free to show me them... I have done nothing but apparently harm Seveas' ego...
<ikonia> easy there, I'm trying to solve this
<ikonia> if you would be kind enough to scan this URL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and just confirm your comfortable with the channels guidelines we can move this forward
<lunitik> ikonia: yes, they are fine... I only want to assist as there is little else I can offer for thanks to the Ubuntu project other than my knowledge from the last 12 years of Debian/Ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, so if you're comfortable with those rules, I'm happy to remove the ban
<lunitik> ikonia: thank you!  :)
<ikonia> lunitik: would you like to try to join now ?
<lunitik> ikonia: still banned... it is hard-coded into the bot...
<elky> lunitik, it's going to take a bit more to get that ban gone, sorry
<elky> lunitik, chanserv isn't a bot
<ikonia> sorry, my mistake
<elky> lunitik, it's freenode services
<lunitik> elky: I thought it was done through ubotu... someone had said I was the only user banned through the bot itself
<lunitik> Also, what is Gun_Bunny? This doesn't seem like an official bot, but it keeps messaging me "be nice" when I am banned
<elky> lunitik, er... first i've heard of that one
 * elky fires up a clone
<lunitik> ikonia: so are you still trying to get the ban lifted, or is not possible for you to do atm?
<elky> lunitik, we're checking with staff
<ikonia> elky: is on it
<LjL> ooh seveas will be happy. *makes a note to tell him*
<lunitik> LjL: I doubt he even remembers why he banned me... everyone insisted I go to a Community Council meeting to get it removed a long time ago but it was always very inconvenient times
<LjL> well, i guess the past is the past at this point
<lunitik> I had like 5+ ops /msg'ing me saying it is wrong what he did, yet it stuck
<lunitik> A couple I think even left Ubuntu outright in part because of it - Apokryphus for instance went to openSUSE after
<LjL> :\
<elky> -ChanServ- Flags -b were set on lunitik!*@* in #ubuntu.
<elky> try now
<lunitik> elky: same
<LjL> did you remove the actual ban?
<elky> LjL, i did what the staff said to do
<elky> mquin, please refer ^
<LjL> elky: removing the akick just means chanserv won't autoban anymore, but there is still the ban in the banlist
<elky> oh
<elky> third time lucky?
<elky> (aka try again)
<elky> mquin...
<mquin> Did you get both the akick entries? lunitik!*@* and *!*lunitik@*
<elky> mquin, didn't know there was two
<elky> and again lunitik
<elky> woot
<elky> mquin, thanks :)
<lunitik> elky: mquin: thank you both, and sorry to bother you at this hour  :)
<mquin> not a problem
<elky> i'm pretty sure the reason why we never use them is because we can never remember how to undo them
<lunitik> haha... I am going to leave here though as it is for official business last I checked, gonna restart XChat too so everyone have a great night!
<ikonia> what's that gun_bunny think all about
<elky> ikonia, i dunno, it didn't trigger for  me
<ikonia> the IRC name doesn't suggest nice things
<ikonia> rcname  : Frank_SPAMA
<elky> it's probably only triggering on chanserv bans
<popey> ban me from ubuntu as a test :D
<popey> wonder if it invites to #club
<elky> popey, i'll use my test clone again
<ikonia> popey: you need to be in ubuntu for that to work
<ikonia> Hmmm you are there but I can't ban you
<ikonia> do you have some sort of shield up ? :)
<ikonia> anything ?
<elky> ikonia, i already tried an op ban, it didn't do anything
<ikonia> (I just wanted to ban popey)
<popey> 10:49:30 <Gun_Bunny> Hey be nice!
<popey> thats all I got
<ikonia> ok, well, that bot can go then
<jussi> ikonia: dont we all?  :P
<elky> i didn't get that...
<ikonia> elky: you're on ignore, the club folk don't want to invite you
<ikonia> ;)
<jussi> popey: try messaging it back saying something...
<ikonia> (kidding club log readers)
<popey> did, got nothing
<ikonia> can I ban popey again for another test:)
<popey> heh
<ikonia> "test"
 * elky points to -uk :P
<ikonia> interesting as soon as it got banned it disconnected from freenode
<ikonia> but when it was just kicked it didn't quit
<elky> probably overflowed itself trying to rejoin
<ikonia> ahhh
 * elky points ikonia at theadmin in #U
<bazhang> Gun_Bunny, hi
<ikonia> bazhang: it was a bot earlier, I forwarded it here in the hope to try to get it's owner to respond
<bazhang> ikonia, ok thanks
<ikonia> if it doesn't respond I'll ban it from #ubuntu and just remove it from here
<ikonia> I'm assuming someone has manually restarted that bot due to how long it was absent after it was kicked/forwarded here
<bazhang> gamilakall appears to have multiple sock puppets
<bazhang> <gr33n7007h> ubuntu ninja in the house
<bazhang> ninjas should know how to use ettercap
<Gentoo64> ban?
<ikonia> no, just a forward
<ikonia> we can remove the ban but I didn't want to discuss this with you again in ubuntu
<ikonia> (as in channel #ubuntu)
<Gentoo64> "there might be a ppa for it"
<Gentoo64> is all i said
<Gentoo64> lol
<ikonia> we've discussed the support you give in ubuntu a few times now, and you don't seem to be taking on board the requests I'm making to think about the advice you're giving to them in terms of what actually meets their needs with minimal hassle and supportability
<Gentoo64> i recommended a music player
<Gentoo64> if its not in the repos, then there could be a ppa
<Gentoo64> and you are so adament that ppas screw your system up
<ikonia> you recommended a music player that you don't know is even in the repos (I don't believe it is) then suggested there may be a PPA - which even if there is, may actually totally wreck their system
<Gentoo64> ^ yea
<Gentoo64> like that
<ikonia> because the majority do due to immature mainteinership
<Gentoo64> be serious though
<ikonia> using common sense and at least tyring to find an application within the supported ubuntu repos would be the best option for this type of user
<Gentoo64> whats the likeliness of installing deadbeef wrecking your system
<Gentoo64> i wouldnt recommend a ppa for something serious
<ikonia> Gentoo64: you don't know, that's the issue
<ikonia> Gentoo64: what libraries does it use ? what does that PPA contain in terms of conflicts ?
<ikonia> you don't know,
<ikonia> that's the issue
<Gentoo64> same with anything
<ikonia> that user could have zero issues, or it could wreck their machine
<ikonia> no, it's not
<Gentoo64> what does the nvidia binary driver contain?
<ikonia> the package in the ubuntu repos are tried and tested
<ikonia> Gentoo64: it's a binary intall that's hooked into the kernel and packaged inthe ubuntu repos as tested
<Gentoo64> im just saying, antyhing can break
<ikonia> that's why we don't support the versions from nvidia.com
<ikonia> exactly the same as the PPA's
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you're randomly increasing the chances of failure, and your increasing the risk for no reason
<Gentoo64> man ubuntu isnt perfect. what about all thos people who cant boot without black screen. on fresh installs. ppas are there because ubuntu dont have the software
<ikonia> you're supposed to act in the best interest of the user and their problem resolution, in in some cases protect themselves from their lack of knowledge, you are currently doing the opposite
<Gentoo64> no im not
<Gentoo64> why do you have to argue?
<ikonia> Gentoo64: ubuntu is not perfect, but the software in the repos will do no harm, and has a support proces
<ikonia> your slapdash approach to advice is putting users at risk for no reason.
<Gentoo64> your too paranoid
<ikonia> Gentoo64: I'm sorry, that's not the case.
<ikonia> I have no issues with you suggesting a PPA if you fully understand it and make users aware of the risks
<ikonia> I have issues with you randomly suggesting things that you have no idea even exist, let alone how they work
<Gentoo64> youre being an idiot tbh
<ikonia> name calling won't help this
<LjL> Gentoo64: avoid the personal insulting or you will get removed, thanks
<ikonia> the facts are you're advice is not helping and putting users at risk for no reason
<Gentoo64> no one can help you ops
<Gentoo64> if someone dont know what a ppa is, theyl ask
<Gentoo64> and get the !ppa thing
<ikonia> then I guess this conversation is done.
<ikonia> I'll leave it there.
<ikonia> and that shows how little you understand what you're actually saying.
<Gentoo64> ..
<ikonia> I now feel fully confident with my decision.
<Gentoo64> so another ban then
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> just saying, dont be such a girl
 * LjL rolls eyes
<ikonia> I'm done here
<ikonia> Gentoo64: please take a bit of time to think about what I've said, maybe do a little research into PPA's and what they contain and the risks that presents, and rejoin this channel and we can pick up this conversation then
<Gentoo64> ikonia, i know some ppas are by complete randomers
<Gentoo64> the deadbeef one is fine ive used it
<ikonia> now you're telling lies
<ikonia> as you didn't even know if there was a PPA for it a minute ago
<Gentoo64> i couldnt remember the name of it
<Gentoo64> and im not lying, i use it on my family comp
<Gentoo64> but i think you're overreacting
<ikonia> Gentoo64: look, go and take some time to think about this and the risks you're offering users, not just "you" but generic users who just want to use a computer on a day to day basis
<ikonia> come back then and we can talk and look at removing the forward to allow you back into #ubuntu
<Gentoo64> why would you want to do that? :p
<ikonia> ok, you win, I don't
<ikonia> please leave the channel.
<Gentoo64> ill just be back here for saying something else
<Gentoo64> like hello
<ikonia> then lets not bother.
<Gentoo64> ok
<ikonia> I'll change it to a flat ban and you can use other channels.
 * Gentoo64 cries
<ikonia> Gentoo64: please leave the channel now
<ikonia> join ##linux
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> no thanks
<rww> just gonna get yourself banned from it again anyway
<ikonia> ha
<GirlyGirl> Someone called Bastar was sending me the danger command by pm
<GirlyGirl> Anyone here?
<oCean> I removed him from the channel
<GirlyGirl> Ok thanks
<oCean> there's nothing we can do about pm's
<ikonia> GTRsdk: what's todays issue ?
<GTRsdk> ikonia: I have no issues today
<ikonia> then why are you in #ubuntu-ops - what can we do for you
<GTRsdk> I didn't think it would be bad to come to #ubuntu-ops just in case there was a question I could answer when no one would be paying attention
<ikonia> what?
<ikonia> sorry, I don't follow
<Corey> GTRsdk: This isn't a support channel, and idling isn't allowed here.
<Corey> GTRsdk: See /topic
<IdleOne> GTRsdk: This channel is for ops only and people who need help from the ops
<GTRsdk> IdleOne: okay so #freenode would be a better place?
<IdleOne> if you don't need help from the ops and are not an op we ask that you not idle here
<IdleOne> GTRsdk: indeed it would
<GTRsdk> okay
<Corey> IdleOne: Thank you so very, very much.
<IdleOne> for?
<IdleOne> he's a good kid, looking for a place to be helpful.
<Corey> Our new "helper." :-p
<IdleOne> little misguided perhaps
<Corey> IdleOne: Sure, just so long as his quit message remains civil. ;-0
<IdleOne> haven't noticed them
<NeedSomeHelp> hello
<IdleOne> hello
<NeedSomeHelp> Just wanted to report Girlygirl He  tries to make people run a malicious script, he tries to make newbies delete their own files by running a erase-script
<NeedSomeHelp> The "patch" contains the lines: #/bin/bash && rm -rf /
<IdleOne> what is the nick of the user?
<LjL> GirlyGirl
<LjL> NeedSomeHelp: can you provide the transcript of the actual conversation, perhaps in PM with IdleOne or me?
<IdleOne> LjL: if you don't mind handling this. I am about to go afk soonish
<IdleOne> thanks.
<h00k> Nova685: Can we help you?
<GirlyGirl> Yes Pici
<Nova685> no sorry clicked a link
<Pici> GirlyGirl: an you provide the transcript of the actual conversation?
<GirlyGirl> Sorry I am on freenode web and closed the window
<GirlyGirl> Earlier someone else (forgot the nick) did the same
<GirlyGirl> Pici:
<h00k> GirlyGirl: did the same what?
<GirlyGirl> h00k: sent the same command
<IdleOne> does webchat not log?
<GirlyGirl> IdleOne: No
<IdleOne> convenient
<LjL> GirlyGirl: did you send NeedSomeHelp a mediafire link?
<GirlyGirl> LjL: No
<Pici> NeedSomeHelp, GirlyGirl: The fact is that this is precisely the reason why we ask that people ask for help in-channel.  Since we can't confirm either of your stories, I personally don't see any reason to take any further action at this time.
<Pici> Any other ops want to weigh in?
<IdleOne> agreed. knock it off both of you.
<h00k> I concur with Pici.
<IdleOne> or whoever it is.
<GirlyGirl> Pici: I don't give support in PM's and normally tell people to post in channel when they ask
<NeedSomeHelp> i just pasted the log. I asked in both #ubuntu and in #libreoffice after help. Then Girlygirl pm'ed me
<IdleOne> NeedSomeHelp: we appreciate the report but right now there is nothing we can do. We will keep our eyes open
<GirlyGirl> NeedSomeHelp: Pm'ed me a deliberate "danger command"
<IdleOne> GirlyGirl: same goes as I just said to NeedSomeHelp
<maco> NeedSomeHelp: pasted the log where?
<LjL> maco: -team
<GirlyGirl> Then I said that is dangerous please stop ... somthing like that and he posted in #ubuntu saying I gave him a script
<LjL> ok GirlyGirl, do you have enforce on on your nickname? i'm just thinking this might have been someone else using your nickname
<h00k> GirlyGirl: I'd recommend registering the name if you haven't.
<h00k> !register > GirlyGirl
<ubottu> GirlyGirl, please see my private message
<GirlyGirl> h00k: I have
<h00k> GirlyGirl: Then I recommend identifying, and enabling enforce
<maco> GirlyGirl: do you have enforce turned on so that if someone signs on as you without identifying to nickserv they get kicked to guest?
<GirlyGirl> LjL: Its registered but no enforce anyone can use it
<NeedSomeHelp> yeah theres not much to do about it, but its a coincidence the script filename was called LibreOo.patch, just in time when I had a problem with libreoffice, right?
<LjL> GirlyGirl: well it can be a bit inconvenient but given what happened maybe you should set enforce on
<NeedSomeHelp> maco: yes, to LjL
<GirlyGirl> LjL: How do I do that
<LjL> NeedSomeHelp: well the file is no longer there on mediafire, so...
<LjL> GirlyGirl: /ns set enforce on
<GirlyGirl> NeedSomeHelp: I have no idea what script you are talking about
<GirlyGirl> LjL: Done thanks
<NeedSomeHelp> he just removed it
<GirlyGirl> NeedSomeHelp: I don't even have a mediafire account
<NeedSomeHelp> GirlyGirl: ...
 * maco is confused by these pronouns
<LjL> well, this is it for now. NeedSomeHelp - we'll keep our eyes open. GirlyGirl - be aware if it's found it *was* you, the ban will be long. but i sure hope it wasn't.
<maco> NeedSomeHelp:  i suspect GirlyGirl's nick can be taken as proof that there are girls on the internet, so...maybe go with "she"?
<NeedSomeHelp> I see I should have gone to this channel before warning people in the public
<LjL> NeedSomeHelp: yeah, that would have been better, but well.
<NeedSomeHelp> well, I suspect that many internet-"girls" are actually men, and especially if they have a ulterior motive....
<maco> NeedSomeHelp: no need to police other people's genders. i'm sure many internet "men" are also women trying to avoid harassment
<NeedSomeHelp> like "lol, he thought i was a girl, so i made him delete all his files, hihi!"
<LjL> let's do the pronouns debate some other day perhaps?
<rww> ze!
<LjL> !no | rww
<ubottu> rww: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<GirlyGirl> NeedSomeHelp: Cute passive agressive language
<Pici> Thats enough kids.
<maco> LjL: that wasnt norse, that was super-modern english! :P
<maco> futurist english? its like being in scifi
<GirlyGirl> Ops http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/snapshot3hg.png/
<GirlyGirl> just got this on pm
<LjL> let's not turn this into a soap opera, we can't know whom to believe so we'll have to just keep an eye open
<GirlyGirl> LjL: I understand your view. Anyways in all the time on the uk and french channels I never got any trouble nor saw anyone get trouble. May I leave now?
<LjL> GirlyGirl: yes. thanks for your time
<rww> oh, this isn't #ubuntu-offtopic. oops.
<LjL> and NeedSomeHelp, thanks for reporting this
<NeedSomeHelp> np
<NeedSomeHelp> didnt know about this channel b4, i found out when someone told me in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> is there anything else we can help you with, NeedSomeHelp ?
<NeedSomeHelp> no thank yoou:)
 * GTRsdk would like to join #ubuntu-offtopic , just to ask a question, just for an hour or so.
<IdleOne> GTRsdk: I am not an op in #ubuntu-offtopic but I can tell you this much, bans are not set and unset at users request. either you get unbanned and don't join the channel or stay banned.
<IdleOne> don't join the channel * if you don't want to be in it*
<GTRsdk> then i'll try to wait the week
<IdleOne> I can see if one of the ops wants to remove the ban now but like I said it is up to you to manage your channels joins
<IdleOne> Do you want the ban removed?
<IdleOne> GTRsdk: ^
<GTRsdk> not until the week is up
<IdleOne> ok then, please part the channel if there is nothing else.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-05
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, robinetd said: !!! kernel.org is back up
<ubottu> Stevesicution called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> sent him a PM
<IdleOne> and the guidelines
<ubottu> HyperWizard called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> ok so we got us some kids playing
<Madpilot> same silly person? different IPs...
<IdleOne> possibly
<IdleOne> to close to be a coincidence imo
<Madpilot> ya
<Corey> What do you mean close?
<Corey> They're in different /8s
<IdleOne> in timing
<IdleOne> is what I meant
<IdleOne> so either same person from diff ip's or two people trooling together
<IdleOne> trolling also
<Corey> IdleOne: Well, could also be that one gave the idea to the other.
<elky> is trooling where they're drooling while they troll?
<bazhang> RHEL comes in iso ?
<ikonia> RHEL can be installed from an ISO
<ikonia> if you have access to the rhn to get it
<ikonia> would someone consider talking to jonathon in #ubuntu in private about the random suggestions and incorrect advice he's pushing to people. I've tried to speak to him but he doesn't get it, it maybe better coming from someone else
<jonathon> That wasn't fair
<jonathon> You shouldn't ban people just for disagreeing with your outlook :(
<ikonia> jonathon: I'm sorry I had to forward you here, but I am trying to lead you in disucssion in #ubuntu and your attitude is growing progressivly useful, so I've brought you to this channel to discuss it
<jonathon> Fine, I'll calm down, sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> jonathon: I am simpley asking that you slow down in what you are saying in #ubuntu, understand the issue, and think before applying advice to people
<jonathon> Alright
<ikonia> scale back on the assumptions, listen to what the person wants and try to get solution for them, not what you want them to use
<ikonia> eg: the previous discussion, you assumed the user was on a home network and had no security concerns, despite him saying he wanted secure transfer
<ikonia> it turned out you where correct, the user was on a home network and the concerns where not valid
<ikonia> however you didn't check that in any way shape or form despite him saying clearly he had security needs
<ikonia> if you can slow down and think, I don't think there will be an issue
<ikonia> is that acceptable ?
<jonathon> Yea, see I always thought FTP Was secure, I didn't really know it was plaintext only
<ikonia> jonathon: well, there is another issue
<jonathon> I'm no grandmaster yet :P
<ikonia> your suggestions are not knowledagle
<ikonia> eg: you where telling people to mount the disks on /root/media because you thought /root and / where the same thing
<ikonia> you've suggested ftp as a secure solution
<ikonia> instead when people pulled you up on it of listening, you responded with arguing
<ikonia> the people in the channel will peer review your comments, it's worth listening
<ikonia> there are some experienced guys who will correct you to help you and the other person
<ikonia> are you comfortable with that ?
<jonathon> Yea, I do get a bit ahead of myself sometimes
<jonathon> Yes
<ikonia> ok, I'll remove the forward and you can join again
<ikonia> 1 moment
<jonathon> Thank you
<ikonia> ok, it's removed you can leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<jonathon> Thanks
<Tm_T> ikonia: that went well (:
<oCean> any -server ops available? Pici Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I have some issues but, what is it?
<IdleOne> 2 of his clients also /notice he is away
<oCean> Tm_T: g0t_ has a active google script (try in -server   !google | test) He has been banned for this several times
<oCean> I removed/banned them from #u, earlier
<Tm_T> ah, I'm on it
<oCean> hello por, how can we help you?
<Tm_T> 2144.29 -!- JewsAreBastards [~vlagalish@88.80.134.199] has left #kubuntu [requested by Tm_T (please don't return until having a proper nick)]
<por> Tm_T: send me here to continue our konversation
<por> i've said to him that there is no rule agains nicks and a persons belives/religion
<oCean> por: well, I can understand that, seeing what nick you used there
<oCean> por: there is a general rule of respect
<por> which is equal to discrimination
<oCean> por: sorry?
<LjL> Be respectful. The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect. Everyone can make a valuable contribution to Ubuntu.
<por> yes i respect all of the guys : ) but i still have my belives
<oCean> por: not just us, you have to respect everyone
<LjL> "us" includes jews, anyway, sorry for the bad news por
<por> free speach means that nobody can gripe other persons believes
<por> otherwise its communism
<Tm_T> por: irc doesn't have a thing called "free speech"
<Tm_T> por: let's make this clear so there's no room for doubt: racist remarks, nicks or any racistic behaviour is not tolerated on ubuntu channels
<por> oh so you're all communist, you wan't everybody to be equal to others but don't let everybody to speak freally( nothing personall, sorry, i won't ever help in any linux irc channel again ) : ) be free
<LjL> bye
<Tm_T> PaulW2U: yes?
<Tm_T> (:
<LjL> vyrgozunqk: if you have no fuhrer business in here, please part
<LjL> (typo! i swear. maybe.)
<Tm_T> aww
<oCean> PerfM: 'sup?
<PerfM> oCean, just came in for a hello, you know~~
<oCean> PerfM: sure, thanks. If that was all please /part
<PerfM> oCean, it's national sad day today, and you're making me sadder
<PerfM> but fieen, no one has hearts nowadays anyways, amirite?
<ikonia> can someone now please put a ban on him in this channel
<ikonia> "her" sorry
<IdleOne> I would ask that the ircc set the ban as to not appear biased.
<LjL> does it bother you that much? i just had a laugh
<ikonia> to be honest the constant repetition of it does
<ikonia> there is no reason to allow it
<IdleOne> I find it extremely annoying like most of you do but at the same time it could be so much worse
<ikonia> just +b it and lets stop playing these stupid games with her
<mrmist> if you put up a ban, it'll only encourage her, I expect.
<Pici> !nickspam > pangolin
<ubottu> pangolin, please see my private message
<pangolin> lol
<pangolin> I know :(
<pangolin> this is it until next release name announcement
<rww> oh, that was /you/?
<pangolin> it is
<rww> time to /msg nickserv fungroup pangolin
<pangolin> fungroup?
<rww> pangolin: forced ungroup :3
<pangolin> y u no luv me
<rww> i hold grudges for a long time
<pangolin> I sorta like this nick. I may just keep using it as my main nick
<LjL> so do i, rww, so do i
<bazhang> pangolin is the next release name?
<bazhang> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<bazhang> whoa
<jrib> what is a pangolin?
<charlie-tca> a scaly anteater
<jrib> reminds me of a badger
<maco> is it what happens when an anteater and an aardvark love each other very much?
<genii-around> They look alien
<jrib> breezy badger best release ever
<charlie-tca> heh, that's good, maco
<jrib> they should make it the wallpaper
<jrib> (maco's comment)
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> how many animals can there be that start with the letter 'q'?
<jrib> "no shell" = "no graphic interface" how interesting
<Myrtti> ah, ant pinecone
<Myrtti> that's what it is called in Finnish
<charlie-tca> Really?
<Myrtti> yup
<charlie-tca> does that eat ants?
<Myrtti> well it's only a translation of the Finnish name of pangolin ;-)
<charlie-tca> Ah, I see
<rww> !-pangolin
<ubottu> pangolin is <alias> precise - added by Pici on 2011-10-05 19:38:56
<rww> !-precise
<ubottu> precise aliases: pangolin - added by Pici on 2011-10-05 19:38:43
<rww> aww, i'm less than a day behind on news
<rww> i need to pay less attention
<bazhang> oneiric onwards can be dd'd?
<bazhang> forgot the terminology to describe that kind of distro
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I believe so. I usually call it a hybrid image.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, thats it, thanks
<Jordan_U> bazhang: You're welcome.
<bazhang> * [CimarronTij] (~efsenable@76.164.225.249): merdam  <---- thought he was banned in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-06
<bazhang> ooh foul PM from malv
<ldunn> same here
<rww> is there anyone in -ot he /didn't/ PM?
<elky> Seems he missed me.
<elky> I'm exceptional though.
<popey> o/
<pangolin> no PM here
<Corey> Nor me.
<Corey> rww: Who's doing what?
<rww> Corey: malv was PMing people because I kickbanned him
<elky> malv is being a spammer too
<Corey> Okay.
<elky> he decloaked to return and spam after rww banned him
<syrinx_> ok, I know I asked ikonia for a permaban, but I don't believe that should apply to #ubuntu.
<Tm_T> syrinx_: your ban on #ubuntu has nothing to do about asking being banned
<Tm_T> syrinx_: I have to ask you to come back when you're active
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (Pasivo25)
<ikonia> ignore
<ikonia> hi Ben64
<ikonia> what's up
<Ben64> hello
<Ben64> should i paste it?
<ikonia> is it long ?
<ikonia> (as in 4 + lines)
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/h1NxAT3v
<Ben64> warning offensive ^
<ikonia> ok, this stuff again
<ikonia> Ben64: it may be worth joining #freenode and making a member of staff aware of it
<Ben64> figured random racist PMs are against the rules
<ikonia> I'll look into it for ubuntu
<rww> hi
<ikonia> and as if by magic
<ikonia> rww: sock puppet just got hit with the racist spam too
<rww> ikonia: *nod* staff confirmed it too
<ikonia> cool
<rww> ikonia et all: please highlight me if you get another report or one of your alts receives it.
<rww> (after now, that is)
<ikonia> I only have 1 and I used it for a test, so I doubt I'll be hit again
<M4dH4TT3r> lmfao
<M4dH4TT3r> u butthead
<ikonia> I'm not laughing, go and play in other hcannels
<M4dH4TT3r> i wasnt even doing anything
<ikonia> lets not waste time with this, there are many other channels to use that will enjoy your silly comments, try one of them
<M4dH4TT3r> which of my comments were silly?
<ikonia> 08:08 < M4dH4TT3r> i want to use both windows and linux in android
<ikonia> how is that a.) relevent b.) anything to do with #ubuntu
<ikonia> neither
<ikonia> you're not dumb so you know what you're asking/saying so lets not waste more time pretending it's a genuiny question.
<ikonia> play in other channels, not ubuntu
<M4dH4TT3r> jeeze take the stick out of your ass its been like a year since you banned me and i was serious im actually developing a android app currently in eclipse to do just that
<ikonia> good luck with it.
<ikonia> I suggest you stop messing #ubuntu and get on with developing it
<ikonia> I think we are done now, good bye
<M4dH4TT3r> lol ubuntu is one of the primary images im shrinking for it actually
<M4dH4TT3r> bye
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> bvye
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: please type /part to leave this channel
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry i was away having dinner
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> please type /part
<M4dH4TT3r> mmm poutine
<ikonia> and leave the channel
<M4dH4TT3r> whats your problem now ikonia?
<M4dH4TT3r> if theres anyone i would want to gang rape its you ikonia you petty ass get over yourself already!
<M4dH4TT3r> are you really that mentally disabled?
<M4dH4TT3r> wait i forgot you are
<M4dH4TT3r> im talking about running ubuntu on a arm processor but thats to off topic for your dumb ass enough so to get me banned
<M4dH4TT3r> you havent changed at all
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: finished ?
<M4dH4TT3r> yes
<M4dH4TT3r> :)
<M4dH4TT3r> now will you quit banning me for no reason?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: your language and attitude are unacceptable, you've had many warnings over this in the past hence why you are not getting cut any slack
<M4dH4TT3r> i was using a appropiate language and additude in ubuntu
<M4dH4TT3r> it was after you banned me i got pissed
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: please checkt the topics of ubuntu, and when someone asks you to stop multiple times, you then get abusive
<M4dH4TT3r> ohh wait no after you banned me twice
<M4dH4TT3r> stop what?
<M4dH4TT3r> you never specified either
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: couple things first: when removed/banned from a channel, no matter what is the reason, you are expected to come here and discuss the matter without insults
<Tm_T> or in the other words: there is no excuse for bad behaviour
<M4dH4TT3r> as i did the first time
<M4dH4TT3r> then was banned again within 60 seconds
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> as I said, there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<M4dH4TT3r> i consider a ban for no reason bad behavior as well
<M4dH4TT3r> as u say
<Madpilot> showing up here and announcing you'd like to gang rape someone... not likely to impress.
<M4dH4TT3r> lol yeah well ikonia and i have a history
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: to be honest, you were asked to drop the subject in #ubuntu several times before the ban
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: and yes, I can see your history
<M4dH4TT3r> what subject i ask for the 6th or 7th time
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: running Ubuntu on Android, for what I can see from the logs
<M4dH4TT3r> um yeah its a ubuntu channel
<M4dH4TT3r> im there to discuss ubuntu
<Tm_T> it's not a channel to discuss about ubuntu, it's a channel for support of ubuntu (for what is officially supported, if I might add)
<M4dH4TT3r> yes and i belive ubuntu comes in a arm edition does it not?
<M4dH4TT3r> so it definatly is supported
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: enough, with your history, you know what is supported, for what #ubuntu is used, and it's clear you have no intention to behave according to our rules
<M4dH4TT3r> yes i do as i was discussing something supported
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry tryiong to discuss*
<M4dH4TT3r> that might be true if i had broken a rule...
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: you've been failing to stop discussion when asked (if you disagree, you ask in here, not keep doing it in the channel) and you keep throwing insults here, so yes, you have broken rules
<Tm_T> please come back in no sooner than few days and we'll see if you can keep your temper then
<Tm_T> discussing this now won't take it anywhere
<M4dH4TT3r> um i kinda stoped throwing insults a bit a go
<Madpilot> 20 minutes is still pretty recent, and telling someone they need to be gang raped is not something we're in favour of. Go away.
<M4dH4TT3r> well i speak the truth its not allways pretty but it still holds true
<M4dH4TT3r> what now?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: I asked you to obey the rules of the channel after you broke them "again" and you tell me to knock it off
<ikonia> it's clear you can't follow the rules
<ikonia> you are banned
<ikonia> discussion is over
<ikonia> leave the channel now please.
<M4dH4TT3r> how did i break them this time
<M4dH4TT3r> ???
<ikonia> I have told you many times that saying "sht" instead of "shit" or "fck" instead of "fuck" is unacceptable
<ikonia> you did it again - I asked you to stop
<ikonia> you have a smart response for this - you are banned.
<M4dH4TT3r> ohh my god did i forget to blow you today or hang on your every word when im not talking to you? you do need to be gang raped and its coming soon...
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: please leave the channel now
<M4dH4TT3r> please eat a dick facist
<M4dH4TT3r> why do you always have to be a petty bitch?
<elky> That can come off tomorrow
<elky> aww, even amazon is giving apple free advertising^W^W^W steve jobs an obit.
<knome> i wonder if he's REALLY dead, or will just make a comeback from dead?
<ikonia> gord: I didn't get that ctcp
<elky> nor i
<mneptok> knome: i expect that at Steve Jobs' wake, right at the end, he'll sit up in the casket and say, "Oh! And one more thing ..."
<mneptok> (too soon?)
<pangolin> yeah really to soon
<pangolin> heya mneptok :)
<mneptok> pangolin: 'lu!
<knome> he
<Tm_T> kotpenm
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> Oh, spam in #ubuntu
<pangolin> huh what?
<h00k> "punga group is back" or something
<LjL> pugnaa
<h00k> Floodbot won that battle.
<pangolin> pu?
<LjL> yeah it did say punga group is back
<bazhang> <zeks> Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'humanity to others' Unity is an ancient African word for 'a dung, you can't even build house of'
<knome> kind of funny though...
<bazhang> any idea on sevith's link there?
<Myrtti> google search for filetype:cfg inurl:pwd
<bazhang> not going to watch -ot any longer. night.
<knome> heh, night bazhang
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> KittyGirl AND GirlyGirl
<Myrtti> what the
<genii-around> At least there's no GirlyKitty. That's we'd need is some furpile of all of them.
<Tm_T> /nick GirlyKittyGirl
<Tm_T> whops
<genii-around> Heh.
<h00k> I banned sevith.
<h00k> He was talking about hacking people's passwords, which funkyHat removed him. Then he actually posted one.
<funkyHat> I removed him because of the flood, actually
<bazhang> he posted loads before that
<funkyHat> Didn't even notice the flood was loads of passwords
<h00k> apparently.
<h00k> anyway.
<h00k> Not happening anymore.
<bazhang> enjoycrf well known troll.
<h00k> !nickspam > Mkaysi
<bazhang> <mika_> j'aimerais savoir certaine chose sur l'ataque man in the middle
<bazhang> what the hell
<h00k> wat
<h00k> WHat does it translate to
<h00k> I want to know something about the man in the middle attack
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I was helping someone called KittyGirl and then someone pops up called GirlyKity ...so far no abuse but you might want to keep an eye
<oCean> GirlyGirl: we noticed too, thanks
<GirlyGirl> Ok leaving now
<bazhang> all the ##linux trolls are here now, airdem parsind enjoycrf etc
<oCean> where's the banhammer?
<genii-around> Is allowoverride one of them?
<bazhang> got parsind in PM
<bazhang> I'd say the kitties are first and foremost
<genii-around> Parsind is also in +1 but not causing a problem (yet)
<GirlyGirl> [20:58] == Shatters has changed nick to GirlyKitty
<oCean> So?
<Tm_T> oCean: ?
<oCean> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> oCean: (:)
<Parsind> can i have OP please?
<Parsind>  i used to be an OP back in the day
<bazhang> Parsind, I PM'd you
<bazhang> getting a +q is not the right way to start that process
<Parsind> #psytrance channel
<oCean> Parsind: if there is nothing you need of us, please /part the channel
<Parsind> i was hopping to get some insight
<bazhang> on?
<Parsind> irc administration
<bazhang> try #freenode
<Parsind> people keeps redirecting me to other channels
<bazhang> Parsind, you know why you were muted?
<Parsind> because i feeded a troll
<bazhang> you were asked to stop the nonsense
<bazhang> <allowoverride> i dont intend to change any policies, just create new rooms where there is freespeech
<bazhang> ^^ his rationale for advertising his channel repeatedly
<bazhang> emorris, hi
<emorris> sorry, just read the topic. Will come back in a bit if I decide to report
<bazhang> and shatters was one of the girlies
<oCean> allowoverride is really pushing it
<bazhang> beyond
<bazhang> LindaLoveLace> hey room   <--- -ot
<bazhang> nickname of a very old adult movie star
<bazhang> err that came out wrong
<knome> GMILF?
 * knome hides
<bazhang> thats not appropriate...
<knome> i know. i'm very sorry :(
<bazhang> <allowoverride> your all british
<bazhang> <allowoverride> and you dont like americans
<bazhang> from lengthy rant of a PM
<popey> lindalovelace == bungholio
<bazhang> when asked to join here
<bazhang> lovely
<bazhang> <allowoverride> anyfoo, i have things to do, enjoy your sad life there redcoat
<bazhang> presumably a reference to the war of 1776
<genii-around> War of 1812 more likley
<genii-around> But yeah same idea
<bazhang> <allowoverride> oh, just so you know, you and your kind will never stop me from entering a room ;)
<bazhang> threatening ban evasion with a cloak
<bazhang> and now the threats of bodily harm
<h00k> wooo
<h00k> irc tough guy
<bazhang> so do we tell rww ? or just say "staff"
<bazhang> ie the ban evasion stuff
<bazhang> <cm1nus> hapl pls   <-- this is like the "best of" trolls day
<h00k> what does it even mean
<bazhang> he's here to eat brains
<bazhang> and yes, he actually said that
<oCean> Calinou: how can we help?
<Calinou> I got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for spam
<oCean> Calinou: yes you were
<oCean> Calinou: very explicit posts, you could say
<Calinou> yes sorry
<Calinou> bye
<allowoverride> (10:28:44 AM) allowoverride: i would never suggest that to anyone unless they were on windows
<allowoverride> (10:28:58 AM) Monsterwizard: ohboy, I'm in ubuntu now
<allowoverride> (10:29:07 AM) allowoverride: live cd's are for noobs to linux period, any linux
<allowoverride> (10:29:10 AM) allowoverride: sheshh
<allowoverride> (10:29:17 AM) mode (+o oCean) by ChanServ
<allowoverride> (10:29:17 AM) mode (+b *!*@unaffiliated/allowoverride) by oCean
<allowoverride> (10:29:17 AM) You have been kicked by oCean: (enough)
<bazhang> allowoverride, hi, how can we help you
<allowoverride> thats how
<bazhang> ok then
<allowoverride> dont pretend dude
<allowoverride> you started it all
<oCean> ?
<allowoverride> like most ops do
<allowoverride> yep you too ocean
<allowoverride> you guys need some serious tunning up
<allowoverride> motivational linux seminars
<bazhang> channel has moderation
<allowoverride> technical seminar
<allowoverride> bah
<allowoverride> your moderation is ridicilious
<bazhang> then dont join
<oCean> I opt for the technical seminar - Is it about ipv6?
<bazhang> !guidelines | allowoverride please have a read
<ubottu> allowoverride please have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | allowoverride and this too please
<ubottu> allowoverride and this too please: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<allowoverride> i have those tattoed on my dogs ass
<allowoverride> your not serious right
<oCean> are you?
<bazhang> those are the channel guidelines, sure we are serious
<allowoverride> oCean: i dont like you
<Tm_T> allowoverride: please behave, or leave
<allowoverride> and go where? back to #ubuntu? i cant
<oCean> allowoverride: the suggestion to try livecd because of this question of yours: "is there really a big diff between them? in functionality ? hard to describe" is a very valid suggestion
<allowoverride> id like to help people, but im not allowed too
<allowoverride> i have the whole convo logged oCean
<allowoverride> and it will be posted tomorrow on your logs so... dont get picky with me
<allowoverride> ill pick as well
<allowoverride> your ban statement says it all
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<oCean> allowoverride: yep, we do too: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/06/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<bazhang> the logs ^
<allowoverride> of course dork
<allowoverride> duh
<oCean> er that one too
<allowoverride> just a bunch of redcoats
<allowoverride> thats all
<allowoverride> its obvious
<oCean> oh, ok
<bazhang> ?
<allowoverride> your skills do not match mine
<allowoverride> ill be round
<oCean> correct there
<bazhang> redcoats?
<Pici> What does that mean?
<bazhang> we are all British
<Pici> Well, NJ used to be a colony...
<maco> <allowoverride> and go where? back to #ubuntu? i cant  <-- you could go back to /b/ i suppose
<Tm_T> maco: what amazes me most, is that being a response to my request, behaving isn't an option?
<maco> im cool with that sort just going back to where they came from: 4chan
<sevith> Wtf
<bazhang> you're banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sevith> eh..To an extent :P
<sevith> :(
<bazhang> yep the 100% type of extent
<sevith> Well I'm still here, and there...So not really? Do i need a new handle? ... -.-
<bazhang>  /part there please
<sevith> How long am I banned?
<bazhang> you're still in there
<sevith> or...I guess the term is banned.
<sevith> I know Im still there.
<sevith> :( You all hate me huh?
<bazhang> you know that posting all those hacks/pws etc is wrong
<sevith> It wasnt a hack! My granda could have done that. And she can barely turn a pc on. But i know. If i stop posting credentials can you unban me....
<bazhang> please have a read of the guidelines, if you would
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sevith> Then will I be unbanned?
<bazhang> are you in a hurry?
<sevith> Hrm. Im always in a hurry. Life is too short to wait around...
<sevith> :)
<bazhang> well come back when you have time, I suppose
<sevith> I have...an estimated 2 hours right now. -.-
<bazhang> surely reading the guidelines won't take *that* long
<sevith> Hrm. Ok. but they dont say anything about posting user passwords :P JK. Im jk....
<sevith> hrrm...
<Sevith> Come on really...?
<sevith> ...
<bazhang> hi
<sevith> Hi.
<Myrtti> sevith: how about you discuss the ban
<bazhang> ban evasions wont fix this
<sevith> What ban?
<Myrtti> instead of evading it
<sevith> Im not even evading anything.
<bazhang> three or four so far
<sevith> I reconnected.
<sevith> Thats all.
<LjL> called ban evading, yes
<Myrtti> playing stupid doesnt fly with us
<Tm_T> sevith: if you join a channel that you know you're banned, well, it's intentional ban evasion, no matter what is the reason you get in
<rww> sevith: Removing your cloak to get around a ban is a good way to lose your cloak and something I do not recommend at all.
<sevith> I discussed the ban. I read the guidelines. I said I would stop. You dont have to take my word. You can ban me. Im at least being nice and using the same nick, else youd never know? I said I'd stop If i rejoin again you wont even know its me. Im asking pretty nice.
<sevith> ill take the vhost off then. idc.
<sevith> the cloak is auto when i identify.
<rww> sevith: I'm aware of how cloaks work, I'm one of the network staff that sets them on a regular basis.
<LjL> sevith: threatening to rejoin with a different nickname is not the way to get this resolved
<LjL> sevith: i suggest you come back here in 24 hours
<sevith> *Sighs...*
<bazhang> ?
<LjL> sevith: sigh at yourself. had you not ban evaded, the ban would have been removed in a bunch of minutes with great likelihood
<sevith> a bunch of minute which is some 1440 minutes..?
<sevith> Its cool. Ill stay out of the chan.
<sevith> :)
<LjL> as you prefer
<sevith> :(
<LjL> sevith: if you have no further questions, please leave and come back in a day (if you want)
<sevith> Will I be unbanned in a day?
<sevith> And Ill stop idling.
<LjL> sevith: we'll discuss it again in a day. i can make no promise of unbanning as of right now.
<ubottu> lllllqqqqq called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Sevith> Dont reban me That was accident i just reconnected and it threw me in there cuz thats what happens when I connect to irc. But im out. dont get mad
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, jbicha said: zsync is Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<LjL> i don't see why not
<LjL> !zsync is <reply> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<bazhang> well nice PM from sevith at least
<rww> jussi: you have a Guest79607 clone sitting in #ubuntu-ops, please identify to it or kill it or something :P
<rww> jbicha: something we can help you with?
<rww> s/to it/with it/
<jbicha> nope, bye! :)
<rww> alrighty then.
<GTRsdk> can someone please uban me?
<pangolin> GTRsdk: How are you? ready to rejoin offtopic?
<GTRsdk> pangolin, awesome. Yeah. Hey, you are part of 12.04!
<pangolin> heh, just a nick.
<elky> he does this every announcement.
<pangolin> I do :)
<pangolin> glad someone noticed
<GTRsdk> pangolin, Can you find some Ubuntu 11.*/10.* user to unban me?
<elky> GTRsdk, if I unban you, you need to realise that the next time you request a ban, it will be for a *minimum* of one month. If you want to not be in a channel, you need to either close the channel window or pull your internet cable out.
<elky> whaaa?
<GTRsdk> elky, wow. so rww was bein nice by banning for one week?
<pangolin> GTRsdk: We do not normally set bans on request
<rww> see, i'm not evil
<elky> GTRsdk, yes. We're not a free service to replace your lack of self control.
<rww> GTRsdk: I already told you that you're not being unbanned until a week has passed. Please don't op shop.
<elky> rww, oh. how long has this been on for?
<rww> they were banned however long ago 248581 seconds is for one week
<elky> .4 of a week.
<rww> 2.8 days, according to Google.
<elky> mhm
<rww> But yes, I went over this in PM with GTRsdk.
<rww> (2.8 days has past, not is left, to be specific)
<rww> passed **
<Jordan_U> rww: 2.9. You need to brush up on your rounding.
<rww> Jordan_U: I didn't round, I truncated.
<GTRsdk> 2.8, means 3.2 days left?
<elky> rww, so he agreed to a week?
 * GTRsdk did :(
<elky> GTRsdk, only if your weeks are 6 days long
<ldunn> GTRsdk: there are 7 days in a week
<GTRsdk> actually
<elky> Ours are 7 days.
<GTRsdk> 3 days
<rww> GTRsdk: come back when a week's gone by.
<GTRsdk> okay
<GTRsdk> 4.2 days then?
<elky> yes.
<GTRsdk> would it be okay if there was <1 day left when I came back?
<elky> <6hrs I'd accept.
<GTRsdk> okay
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-07
<bazhang> iToast appears to be trollin
<bazhang> augh trolling
<rww> ahahahahahahahaha
<rww> ahahahahahhahahahahahahahaah
<rww> https://privatepaste.com/10a4915072/e5ghsrthrhrth
<bazhang> from ##linux ?
<rww> no, from #debian as it says :P
<bazhang> <iToast> Knoppix would be the best server
<rww> oh god, I just realized he included -d
<rww> double facepalm!
<bazhang> hehe
<rww> although i guess it would actually make sense in a twisted sort of way
<pangolin> what was the point of private pasting that?
<bazhang> illustrate how he is trolling elsewhere
<bazhang> known as "evidence"
<pangolin> but it isn't so private in this channel :)
<pangolin> and was he trolling or trying to help? granted it was not helpful.
<pangolin> but not knowing the correct answer is far from trolling.
<bazhang> he was linked to the guide, refused to read it, went on and on, was asked to stop.
<bazhang> multiple sources of evidence of exactly that: trolling
<pangolin> ok, so he doesn't read or listen to instructions that imo does not make him a troll
<pangolin> I see trolling as doing exactly what he does BUT with malicious intent. I do not believe he is malicious.
<elky> well intentioned trolls are still trolls
<bazhang> timewaster/troll whatever
<pangolin> maybe my definition of troll differs
<bazhang> he had zero intention in following up with sammy's very helpful instructions, and was getting into a high dudgeon about something or other
<bazhang> just as he has repeatedly in other places, same exact behavior.
<elky> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/anatomy-of-a-well-intentioned-linux-troll-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-penguin/
<bazhang> heh nice link.
<bazhang> now hitting #archlinux, exact same things
<bazhang> so not well intentioned at all.
<bazhang> any idea what antihoax's script does?
<rww> pangolin: because privatepaste isn't Google-indexed, and I don't like Google-indexed IRC logs
<bazhang> <anadon> What would  have to do to change all the load bars to nyancat?
<ldunn> hah
<ldunn> I've seen that done on Windows actually. It's awful :(
<bazhang> <tux-matt> can anyone help me install glibc
<bazhang> that can't be good
<elky> ...
<rww> I have never seen a mention of glibc in #ubuntu end well. Ever.
<elky> because it can't.
<elky> see also ESR
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Tyries)
<bazhang> wonder how many variations on "girly" or "kitty" we'll get today
<bazhang> 5 yesterday
<bazhang> nrdb spreading disinfo
<bazhang> <nrdb> redhare, I have a windows dual boot here... it works fine... if you ever need to reinstall window it will wipe the Linux partition thou.
<jussi> bazhang: could be slight misinformation and he means grub
<bazhang> jussi, no he meant the entire partition
<jussi> heh, weird
<jussi> rww: you are insanely sane
<jussi> :)
<bazhang> he's also Franc
<bazhang> check logs for some sample of his commentary
<bazhang> or I can provide. ikonia is 100% blameless
<rww> We had a wonderful long PM discussion yesterday.
<rww> M4dH4TT3r and I, that is.
<jussi> bazhang: just reading out of context that could look horrible :P (rww is franc? )
<bazhang> jussi, heh no m4d3h44ter or whatever is franc
<rww> oh lol, he's banned from here too.
<bazhang> elky, said to remove it today
<bazhang> its gone rww
<pangolin> ban removed but not engaging in conversation with them
<rww> thanks
<bazhang> I will if he comes
<M4dH4TT3r> can i get unbanned
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: hello
<M4dH4TT3r> hi
<M4dH4TT3r> how r u today?
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: Why would you expect me to remove the ban? how can I know that you will keep to the rules of the channel, especially when you didnt follow thew advice of the operators?
<M4dH4TT3r> i did follow the advice of the "operators"
<M4dH4TT3r> just not of one perticular operator
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: both rww and I asked you to part and join here to discuss the ban, you didnt do that.
<M4dH4TT3r> lol
<M4dH4TT3r> i was banned from here
<M4dH4TT3r> i had to msg rww to get here
<M4dH4TT3r> so can i get unbanned?
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: I need to run to a quick meeting, you can talk to bazhang or wait for a few
<M4dH4TT3r> ok ill wait
<bazhang> ok
<M4dH4TT3r> ha just remember the time i was banned for not using complete words like you=u because non english speakers (who i wasnt talking to) cant understand me
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, you wish to proceed or wait for jussi
<M4dH4TT3r> or the numerous times my talking about ubuntu wasnt ubuntu related enough
<M4dH4TT3r> ill wait
<bazhang> ok. please be patient. could be an *IRC* five minutes
<M4dH4TT3r> lol
<M4dH4TT3r> k
<M4dH4TT3r> im gonna go make a sandwich ill brb
<M4dH4TT3r> back
<M4dH4TT3r> damn that was good
<M4dH4TT3r> ma sent me the home canned jellys
<M4dH4TT3r> been a long time since i had a oregon apple jelly sandwich
<ubottu> In ubottu, GirlyGirl said: kde is KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install the Kubuntu release version: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », use https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports official ppa to install the latest stable KDE release, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<rww> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<rww> not an improvement, imho
<M4dH4TT3r> lol
<ldunn> ... did anything even change?
<M4dH4TT3r> it atleast removes names and makes it more a anwser then a heresay
<ldunn> oh she added some sillies.
<rww> ldunn: there's more words
<rww> and a PPA link
<ldunn> Yer.
<M4dH4TT3r> i think the second one is better
<M4dH4TT3r> although it doesnt mention startx the only other command they woulod really need to get started
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: Hi. Im now back
<M4dH4TT3r> ok
<M4dH4TT3r> how was your meeting
<M4dH4TT3r> did you have fun?
<M4dH4TT3r> ?
<M4dH4TT3r> did you try releasing your name
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: it was ok, now, back to your problem
<M4dH4TT3r> ahh can i be unbanned please
<ubottu> In ubottu, GirlyGirl said: dosbox is Dosbox is a cross-platform MS-DOS emulator . To install it use "sudo apt-get install dosbox" See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DOSBox for help
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: Ive been thinking about it. Since you have had quite a few issues in the recent past, Im not going to unban you right at this moment. However, feel free to drop by in about 2 weeks and have another chat with me then.
<M4dH4TT3r> yes but if its cross platform that onmly works for lixux
<M4dH4TT3r> u kidding jussi i waited about a year came back and the same op banned me
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: and you havent behaved particularly well since you came back, so lets talk again in a few weeks.
<M4dH4TT3r> and i would also recommend a program called "dos shell" it makes using dos box much simpler and remembers your settings for various applications
<M4dH4TT3r> um yeah i have
<M4dH4TT3r> i try to get support i get banned
<M4dH4TT3r> end of story
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: the conversations in here and elsewhere in the last few days say rather differently.
<M4dH4TT3r> what happens after im banned is irrelavent
<elky> no it's not.
<M4dH4TT3r> as it doesnt apply to the ban
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: Seriously, if you need support in next few weeks, askubuntu.com is actually pretty good
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: what you say to us after the ban affects the ban, yes.
<M4dH4TT3r> thats like convicting someone of murder because he got in a fight while in jail
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: no, not really.
<M4dH4TT3r> yes exactly
<ldunn> It's more like not giving him time off for good behaviour, I think
<rww> if you kill someone in jail, you go through the court system again and get sentenced for murder, fyi.
<M4dH4TT3r> i didnt say the person was killed in jail
<jussi> In anycase, the ban stands for at least 2 weeks.
<M4dH4TT3r> and i dont do forums
<elky> Threatening to gang rape your warden isn't likely to end well for you if you're in jail.
<M4dH4TT3r> lol
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: show us that you can behave, and we can talk about it again in a few weeks.
<gry> M4dH4TT3r: i think you may be asked to leave this channel soon (as a part of this 'you can behave' drill)
<jussi> M4dH4TT3r: Im attempting to give you a fair go, but you need to follow the instructions Ive given if its to work.
<Franc> gry i was actually just about to leave of my own accord
<Franc> thanks jussi
<jussi> Franc: so now if you would, please /part
<Franc> ohh and what channel ban are we referring to here?
<jussi> Franc: lets take it one step at a time - #ubuntu-offtopic ban for now.
<Franc> id rather not /part and just close the tab instead ;)
<Franc> k
<Franc> i dont think i even ever did anything there so ok
<bazhang> feel free to follow up with Franc et al in #kubuntu ; I have given him many links w/workarounds with his issue.
<bazhang> umadbro is lindalovelace from earlier ?
<pangolin>  umadbro is now known as asdjaputra
<pangolin> I don't think he is lindalovelace
<bazhang> ah right
<bazhang> <matlock> but it appears ubuntu's motto is broken
<bazhang> YEP!
<elky> mhm
<bazhang> got him in PM; he seems to confuse The Hulk with Hulk Hogan the wrestler
<bazhang> matlock's issue does not add up
<bazhang> <CimarronTij> = Merdam gnaa of some repute
<bazhang> ban forward to ##llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
<pangolin> hah
<Tm_T> bazhang: village in Wales?
<bazhang> Tm_T, seen -ot the last five minutes or so?
<Tm_T> not really
<Tm_T> ah, funny
<bazhang> he's just about to start something bad
<topyli> yes
<pangolin> I see this going to some racist bull
<topyli> yep
<bazhang> witness his comments earlier about pickaninnies and some negroes are smart
<bazhang> whoop s not in -ot
<topyli> it's coming. i have warned him but it will come
<bazhang> staff have him on highlight or something
<topyli> pre-emptive i know, but i think we were right
<bazhang> not at all. he was asked to stop spamming that many minutes ago
<pangolin> nothing pre-emptive about it, known troll.
<bazhang> by many users
<mneptok> picatinnies on rails!
<pangolin> Seeker`: :)
<pangolin> How are you and how can I help?
<Seeker`> mmmwow, thats how long its been since my shell went down, this place is still on autojoin :O
<pangolin> hehe
<Myrtti> pft.
<Seeker`> sorry, have finally managed to work out which channel is which, will run away now. o/
<popey>  helolo ikonia
<popey> or hello
 * Tm_T huggles ikonia
<pangolin> !guidelines >  Guest75060
<urlin2u> check the 3ubuntu thread
<pangolin> !coc >  Guest75060
<Myrtti> the what thread?
<Tm_T> 3ubuntu
<Pici> thread?
<urlin2u> channel sorry I see a address here of the person
<TheEvilPhoenix> i assume someone's monitoring #ubuntu-offtopic
<pangolin> I think urlin2u meant  Guest75060
<urlin2u> yes
<Pici> The one that pangolin already took care of?
<pangolin> happened at the same time as he joined here
<pangolin> urlin2u: they are muted for now.
<Pici> Huh?
<urlin2u> it was simultaneous, you all are fast.:D
<pangolin> Pici: I muted  Guest75060 and url joined here at the same time to tell us about it
<Myrtti> I fail to see what's wrong with the current discussion in -ot
<Pici> It looks like about a minute later here.
<Myrtti> also: I need food
<mneptok> badly.
<jussi> Im cold
<mneptok> i'm tired. but no sleep for me, busy day. this afternoon i have to descend the staircase of utter madness and touch the mind of an ancient, indescribable horror. and do some laundry.
 * knome huggles jussi - better?
<jussi> mneptok: wait what??? next youll be joining #ubuntu-ops-team... its a slippery slope my friend... a slippery slope...
<jussi> mneptok: and also, since WHEN did you do laundry?
<ubottu> yeats called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oCean> wow
<bazhang> <parco> im trying to save the kids
<bazhang> advertising his android app
<bazhang> * wartrend (~whodafuck@c-98-213-64-83.hsd1.il.comcast.net)  <---- badident ?
<knome> mm
<bazhang> I dislike the attempted rationale for crossposting, or posting in the busier channel (it didnot work on the current version either!)
<bazhang> rocket raid 2640 <---- compile that?
<bazhang> doctari, hi
<bazhang> <qmr> it's entirely too much headache for a desktop, especially java and flash   <--- on 64 bit
<bazhang> * TrollingMonster   <--- senses tingling
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-08
<bazhang> shawty guy ?
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason why it's so hard for some people to understand the concept of an end goal? (Not ranting, I'm actually curious).
<bazhang> galeon?
<bazhang> he knows what he does *not want
<Jordan_U> Yes, but it's a common problem I have when trying to help people.
<bazhang> so he's fixed on only using this script to get that server going.
<bazhang> and describes it alternately , depending on the channel
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Do you think he understood my question when I asked his end goal? Any insight more generally?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, doubt he clicked the link. he's described the script completely differently in #bash , so who knows what his end goal is (he seems to be unclear on it himself)
<pangolin> !guidelines > ETERNA
<ubottu> In ubottu, ETERNA said: What is ubuntu
<bazhang> nothing suspicious there, at all
<pangolin> Jordan_U: there is your chance at trying to figure out his end goal
<pangolin> said he is pasting his script
<Jordan_U> I'm leaving in a few minutes anyway.
<bazhang> apt-get -b install ? any reasong to use that?
<bazhang> err reason
<pangolin> Compile source packages after downloading them.
<bazhang> yep. just read the man page
<pangolin> would there be an advantage to compiling the source from repo as opposed to installing the deb from source?
<pangolin> err the deb fro  repo*
<pangolin> from*
<bazhang> arch is a fork of gentoo
<rww> wat
<bazhang> according to gentoofan
<bazhang> and gentoo came from BSD
<ldunn> whut
<bazhang> therefore arch is related to BSD!
<bazhang> QED!
<bazhang> all claims by the above
<bazhang> what is with the sheer number of trolls of late?
<ldunn> 5
<pangolin> full moon?
<Flannel> Moon is 3/4th
<ldunn> oops, I missed the "with" in there.
<pangolin> ok so it isn't the moon
<Flannel> Could be the collective bad economies of the world == more folks unemployed
<tonyyarusso> Moon face is 86% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waxing gibbous || Next full moon is on Tuesday 11 October
<pangolin> that is plausible Flannel
<bazhang> ldunn, heh nice
<Flannel> It's sort of the inverse corollary to the eternal september.
<rww> I forget, when do we open -release-party?
<bazhang> day of?
<Flannel> 24-48h beforehand, I think.
<bazhang> * Cock-for-GirlyGi (b89a749b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.184.154.116.155) has joined #ubuntu
<ldunn> yep, -ot too.
<bazhang> thats offensive
<elky> that's not only offensive, it's harassment
<elky> though i don't see the bit where you asked him to change in #u
<pangolin> now using nick trollytrol.
<elky> imaginative
<pangolin> I didn't ask the first time but put it in the remove message.
<pangolin> yeah they asked for a nick that is what i suggested to them.
 * elky facepalms
<FemaleDog> Hi I am banned on #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> You will remain that way.
<FemaleDog> Why?
<elky> Our channels are not a waiting room for harassing people.
<pangolin> Could you please select a nick that is not provocative, will make our irc experience so much nicer if we don't have to fight over this.
<FemaleDog> I did not say anything in channel to harass anyone
<elky> Your nick said plenty.
<trollytrol> ok
<pangolin> thank you.
<trollytrol> But it was not intended to offend anyone
<trollytrol> I mean who on the channel got offended
<pangolin> everybody who asked you to change it
<trollytrol> pangolin: I did change it
<pangolin> maybe you are not aware of our channel guidelines
<elky> I have zero intention of giving you a list to work through.
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<trollytrol> Its not like I did a nick like (Insert someone else's name here) (Insert curse word here)
<trollytrol> pangolin: NNow I am aware so can I be allowed in
<pangolin> into -offtopic? not up to me.
<pangolin> but I don't see it happening tonight
<pangolin> please just follow the guidelines and we won't have any problems.
<trollytrol> I am sorry, I had zero intention of harming anyone and will follow the lineguide from now
<pangolin> much appreciated. Have a good night.
<trollytrol> If I put the name of someone else and then a bad word that would not be nice but this is more minor
<trollytrol> pangolin: So can you remove the ban
<pangolin> not for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> trollytrol: You're currently in #ubuntu, that should be sufficient for now.
<trollytrol> pangolin: Why?
<trollytrol> Flannel: But I want offtopic
<pangolin> trollytrol: I am not an op there and two ops from that channel have indicated they won't
<Flannel> trollytrol: That's fine.  You won't be back there until you've demonstrated that you can handle it.
<trollytrol> Flannel: But I won't do anything bad
<Flannel> trollytrol: That's good.  We appreciate it.
<trollytrol> Flannel: SO allow me in
<Flannel> trollytrol: No, you've lost that privledge for now.
<trollytrol> Flannel: Just for one very minor thing?
<trollytrol> Don't be so mean ... See I being nice here
<Flannel> trollytrol: If you're viewing that as a minor thing, then yeah.  But it's just a minor ban, so don't worry too much about it.  You've already said you'll be better in the future, so I'm sure you'll get back into #ubuntu-offtopic in no time.
<trollytrol> Flannel: How much time
<Flannel> trollytrol: Once you've demonstrated that you will follow the guidelines from now on, which you already indicated that you would, we just want to follow up on that.
<trollytrol> Flannel: How much time
<trollytrol> Flannel: I can go to #kubuntu-offtopic then
<trollytrol> or xubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> trollytrol: No.  And this is starting to become circular, is there anything else?
<trollytrol> Flannel: But I did nothing in those channels
<Flannel> trollytrol: You're in #ubuntu, that'll be a good place to demonstrate you can be in good standing.
<trollytrol> Flannel: This is OP abuse
<Flannel> trollytrol: It is not.
<trollytrol> Why do you treat new people like that
<trollytrol> I did not direct abuse at any specific individual
<Flannel> trollytrol: but if you feel like you've been mistreated, you're welcome to file an appeal.  Details can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<trollytrol> Flannel: Who handles that. people like you itself?
<Flannel> I don't.
<trollytrol> You don't what?
<Flannel> I don't handle that.
<Flannel> trollytrol: You were being inappropriate, and you weren't receptive to being told as much.
<trollytrol> Flannel: Yes but probably people with views like you
<trollytrol> Flannel: I did change the name as requested
<Flannel> trollytrol: And to be completely frank, it was directed at an individual.
<trollytrol> Flannel: It was not
<trollytrol> Flannel: I've never been here this is my first time here
<Flannel> trollytrol: anyway, yes, it would be other people in the Ubuntu community who handle the appeals process.
<trollytrol> Flannel: Ok I'm going to another distro then the community here is terrible
<Flannel> trollytrol: I bade you good luck.  Have a nice day.
<trollytrol> Flannel: Can you suggest an ubuntu like distro for newbies at least be that kind
<Flannel> trollytrol: give mint a try, some folks like it.
<trollytrol> And its very bad of you to accuse me of directing it at someone when its my first time here
<trollytrol> is mint's community better in terms of OP's etc
<Flannel> trollytrol: I don't know
<Flannel> but almost all IRC channels have operators
<trollytrol> Flannel: Im fine with Op's but want good ones not like you
<Flannel> trollytrol: You'll just have to take your chances.  Sorry I couldn't be more helpful, but I don't have a list of folks not like me.
<trollytrol> txwikinger: Ok, but if I want to come back and am nice ... How long will it take for ban removal in offtopic
<trollytrol> Flannel:
<trollytrol> an approx time
<Flannel> trollytrol: If you come back and demonstrate good behavior I don't think it'd end up being very long.  We just need some evidence that you've changed and all that.  Right now we don't have much of anything.
<trollytrol> Also I am in kubuntu-offtopic now if I move to kubuntu and come to #kubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic its fine
<Flannel> trollytrol: You're not banned there, so yes, it would be fine.  That channel still follows the same IRC guidelines though, just be aware.
<elky> unless you break the rules there and earn more bans
<trollytrol> Flannel: elky Ok, I've got to go now thanks ... if you se a user here called GirlyGirl tell her I was looking for her
<trollytrol> thanks
<elky> No doubt left at all
<Flannel> @mark trollytrol
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Calinou> so... what
<ikonia> Calinou: can we help ?
<Myrtti> Calinou: hi?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (martin_PL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (martin_PL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (martin_PL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (martin_PL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (martin_PL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (martin_PL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Calinou> yes, I got banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> and you remember why, don't you?
<Calinou> I do, swearing
<oCean> Calinou: I'm not an OP in -offtopic myself, so I have no possibility to remove your ban
<Calinou> ok
<oCean> while you wait for an OP that does, you may want to read our channels guidelines and code of conduct
<oCean> !guidelines > Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou, please see my private message
<oCean> !CoC > Calinou
<ikonia> Calinou: one moment please.
<Calinou> ok
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> Calinou: why did you type "fuck" multiple times in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Calinou> because... I was angry? wasn't that self-explanatory?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking
<ikonia> Calinou: you actually said nothing in the channel other than the word fuck multiple times
<Calinou> I rarely speak on -offtopic, but I often read
<ikonia> ok, so you know the channels policy on bad language then if you often read
<Calinou> yes but I got very upset, that's why
<Myrtti> I get very upset every day
<Myrtti> I still dont curse in Ubuntu IRC channels
<Myrtti> if I would, these other ops would kick me
<Myrtti> and ban if I wouldnt stop
<ikonia> Calinou: you know the rules, yet you seem unable to control yourself in #ubuntu-offtopic and make random swearing outbursts without any provokation and you have no mitigating reasons for this. The ban will not be removed at this time
<Calinou> ok then...
<ikonia> Calinou: please leave this channel at this time.
<Calinou> ok
<Ben64> <AmD> can u help me to find internet part time job?
<Ben64> in pm, same guy as before that got banned
<oCean> Ben64: thanks for letting us know
<Ben64> np
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, hi
<GirlyGirl> Hi I just recieved this pm http://imageshack.us/f/441/snapshot11f.png/
<LjL> who from
<bazhang> thanks for reporting, others have done so
<bazhang> adriana
<GirlyGirl> Ok thanks ..
<LjL> gone
<GirlyGirl> LjL: Oh sorry forgot to part channel
<LjL> np
<oCean> I got nothing (on join that is)
<LjL> oCean: me neither but vibhav reported it too on -irc
<LjL> i'd say two reports are enough
<bazhang> tried to PM , no response
<oCean> and head_victim reported it in #u channel, so that would def be enough
<oCean> earlier we had this spam too, forgot if it was same range
<Myrtti> @now utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 08 2011, 11:24:43
<bazhang> <Dutch_> STO BULLYING MW
<bazhang> !
<oCean> I'm a ruthless, disrespectful, bullying op
<oCean> I know
<bazhang> freispeachk!
<bazhang> <optimus_> hey im completely new to irc
<bazhang> odd, there are entries in the ban tracker then
<pangolin> !google  VampsDaBeast
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<pangolin> !google  > VampsDaBeast
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-09
<bazhang> if slinzex is using ubuntu, then why is he crossposting in #archlinux
<Myrtti>  lol
<bazhang> can't wait for release day
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: To get the release, or so people stop asking about it?  ;)
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, the wailing and gnashing of teeth over the "loss of choice" (gnome2)
<tonyyarusso> aaaah
<bazhang> and gnome3 will be supported, but not for 11.04 (which *is* still supported)
<bazhang> <Guest74102> shutup noob    <--- in -ot
<bazhang> <chroot> whatever , do u know how to get the source code of getpass(3)?
<bazhang> is that not a manpage?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<NiceGuy> Hi please give me time to type my problem thanks
<NiceGuy> So yesterday I come #ubuntu, I sayed I have problem slow ubuntu. Then user tell me by pm to type "rm -rf /" in terminal ... my nick is was TrollyTrol The use is GirlyGirl. He also send me lots of swearing when I tell my computer not working anymore... Please Ban GirlyGirl
<NiceGuy> Nobody believe me ... This is second time another time I come as user "NeedSomehelp" and same thing ... ok bye I go. When people get fooled then it is be because of you
 * rww sighs
<elky> that kinda makes more sense now.
<elky> rww, did you have a word to girly?
<rww> elky: nope
<topyli> re: NiceGuy, the command he says GirlyGirl gave him shouldn't work on ubuntu but gives an error, no? yet he says his computer broke
<oCean> Never tried it on recent ubuntu versions, but I think it needs extra arguments to force the command to run
<topyli> that's what i've heard. i don't exactly try commands like that regularly :)
<oCean> booting (maverick) vm, gonna try it...
<oCean> topyli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704829/
<topyli> yeah that's what i was thinking. thanks
<oCean> hmm, just noticed it's 11.04 anyway
<oCean> silly collection of VM's
<topyli> whatever the case, potentially harmful commands are no-no, whether they work on ubuntu or not. i just wonder why NiceGuy seemed to lie
<oCean> If he's lying about his system being wrecked, he might be lying about GG telling him to run that command
<oCean> he was not able to show any logging of that pm?
<topyli> i don't know. who has been dealing with him?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, djbeirut said: ubottu the channel is empty! :/
<oCean> Gun_Bunny: how can we help?
<oCean> Gun_Bunny: please respond
<bazhang> Gun_Bunny, hi
<jussi> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<oCean> LABcrab in ##linux: LABcrab> Zulikath: So why do iTunes video weigh only like 60 MB yet you pay for them?
<oCean> ...
<oCean> Gun_Bunny: tell us, are you a bot?
<bazhang> <sai> is ubuntu a freeware?
<bazhang> no surprise. labcrab doing it in multiple channels.
<bazhang> "what is the sound of one hand clapping???!!!"
<bazhang> night night
<oCean> Gun_Bunny: hi
<ikonia> Gun_Bunny: is forwarded here due to running a pm on +b bot
<ikonia> if it doesn't respond I'll change it from a ban forward to a flat ban
<ikonia> the ban forward has been removed and changed to a ban.
<ikonia> I see no value in continuing to try to communicate
<oCean> Never responded in pm either
<oCean> Hmm
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !xdg-open is <reply> xdg-open is a way to open a resource in the default graphical tool specified for it. Run "xdg-open filename" in your terminal.
<ikonia> xiaoy: hello, how can we help you ?
<xiaoy> ikonia, just curious to know why you kicked off BouerBouer
<xiaoy> i tought he would be here discussing the thing
<ikonia> xiaoy: for continuing to discuss / ask for help jailbreaking his apple device.
<xiaoy> ohh i see
<ikonia> no problem
<xiaoy> :)
<oCean> xiaoy: if we were discussing that at this time, we don't usually allow others to watch
<xiaoy> oCean, well didn't know that too
<xiaoy> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pangolin> funky invasion
<rww> nobody expects the funkyInquisition
<pangolin> /nick funkyBunch
<elky> that quit message is exceptional
<pangolin> I have never seen that before
<rww> funky9000
<pangolin> I wonder how high it will go
 * pangolin bets on 250 +/- 10
<pangolin> hehe
<LjL> should have made that ##unavailable, but wha'ev
<rww> ##unavailable is for +if for channels that aren't available :\
<LjL> rww: right, sure
<LjL> rww: and cloaks are for projects ;(
<bazhang> <diki> so how do i produce windows executables?
<bazhang> in ubuntu?
<rww> and ##fix_your_connection is for clients with broken connections. Like funkyHat's.
<rww> bazhang: sure, why not?
<Flannel> thats a fun error.
<LjL> rww: ##unavailable is for when you're feeling evil, period.
 * gry giggles
<gry> iirc it's the irssi bug that it fails to auto connect with ssl
<LjL> OK
<rww> pwnt
<pangolin> Do I want to join that channel?
<LjL> you beat me on "evil"
<LjL> point taken
<Myrtti> booyah
 * popey looks at the scrollback for #ubuntu-uk
<bazhang> now we know the op with multiple klines ^
<LjL> heh
<pangolin> ha
<Myrtti> snork
<elky> jebus, 9 of them?
<pangolin> funny part is it will take 9 emails to have it removed
<elky> If that were the case it would be funny.
<LjL> funky*
<bazhang> <fuse-oss> what is the council channel
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-01
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1496 users, 9 overflows, 1505 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1498 users, 12 overflows, 1510 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1497 users, 13 overflows, 1510 limit))
<jagginess> "<KM0201> i guess that means ignore..lol"
<jagginess> KM0201 is aggravating people
<bazhang> my favorite
<bazhang> I need this NOW; battery will discharge in less than two minutes
<bazhang> <aneek147> any one know how to share scanner with multiple ubunut desktops
<bazhang> how would that even be possible? remote wireless sharing of scanner?
<bazhang> <[x]> how-to-add-user-with-root-privileges-and-ssh-access-159008?
<bazhang> thats a strange question, with the -numbers
<Myrtti> bazhang: saned can share scanners
<Myrtti> and some wifi mfps share theirs too, Ive got Samsung one Ive not yet gotten to work on Ubuntu
<Myrtti> it works fine with Mac
<DJones> bazhang: I find that most HP all in one printer/scanners are capeable of sharing the scanner via wifi, my wirelesss printer shares the scanner with no problems to multiple desktops
<DJones> Although newer ones need an updated hplip from the hp website
<ubottu> actionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (aguadito)
<ikonia> nothing to worry about
<bazhang> sambagirl has done this before: stated that whatever he/she says is on topic, and watch out! she knows the boss of ubuntu
<Pici> :o
<ikonia> I'm bored of her constantly
<ikonia> it's always an excuse
<bazhang> apt-remove? I thought it was clean
<bazhang> <trotro> ujjain, yes, the legned said that people understand bnetter that new interface (I'm sure that microsoft infiltrate ubuntu team to kill ubuntu from inside :D )
<bazhang> getting ready to remove. he's been at it for awhile now
<bazhang> <AutistiCucumber> I wanna kill Canonical. Amazon Ads Suck
<bazhang> lovely
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wilee-nilee said: !broadcom > JessicaW here is some boroadcom info
<rfus> hi
<rfus> Can someone look into a ban
<IdleOne> give me a moment please
<rfus> tthanks
<rfus> Im new to Ubuntu
<rfus> so I wonder why I am banned
<IdleOne> From the looks of it, you were spamming nonsense response to user questions.
<rfus> ?
<rfus> I don't think so
<rfus> IdleOne:
<rfus> I haven't been on IRC in a long time
<rfus> There must have been some mistake
<rfus> I have never had any other issues
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rfus> ok
<rfus> can I be let back in?
<IdleOne> rfus: please have a read of the guidelines
<rfus> ok thanks
<rfus> can i be let back in?
<IdleOne> You couldn't have read the guidelines that quickly
<rfus> I know the guidelines
<rfus> Not to PM people
<rfus> Dont spam
<rfus> I understand that
<rfus> I've read them before for #ubuntu
<rfus> may  I please be let back in?
<IdleOne> How can you know the guidelines if as you said "<rfus> I haven't been on IRC in a long time"
<rfus> I read them before
<rfus> a long time ago
<rfus> I know the basic rules
<rfus> Don't spam and that
<rfus> Please I understand the etiquette of IRC even though i haven't been on in a long time
<IdleOne> So you read the guidelines a long time ago?
<IdleOne> but "<rfus> Im new to Ubuntu"
<IdleOne> Sorry but I'm not going to remove the ban at this time.
<rfus> why?
<rfus> I never spammed
<rfus> ok ill read them again
<rfus> thanks for the link
<rfus> :)
<IdleOne> You're welcome, please part the channel and return in 2 weeks if you still wish to have the ban removed then.
<rfus> 2 weeks?
<IdleOne> yes.
<rfus> But it seems like I've been banned for a long time?
<rfus> Why 2 weeks?
<IdleOne> 1 week for each lie you told me during this conversation
<rfus> lie?
<rfus> I read them guidelines before
<rfus> thats not a lie
<rfus> but I told you that I will read them again :)
<IdleOne> you also told me you were new to ubuntu
<rfus> I am new to Ubuntu
<rfus> I used Mint before
<IdleOne> had you been new to ubuntu you wouldn't have already read the guidelines
<rfus> anyways
<rfus> Illl come back after 2 weeks
<rfus> :)
<rfus> thanks again
<IdleOne> ok.
<jagginess> a few trolls in ubuntu
<jagginess> talking porn and garbage.
<jagginess> need some help here
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (nixiedoesslack)
<Fuchs> might be resolvable without op action, at least I try
<Fuchs> if that doesn't work and no ubuntu ops are around, I'll see what I can do. I'd prefer the ubuntu ops doing it, though.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-02
<BarkingFish> guys, any chance we could have hackinblack quieted please? I have clear reason to believe he's trolling. Either that, or he is so thick I could blunt a swiss army knife cutting him...
<BarkingFish> i'm sorry, but charitable is not on my list of niceties at 3.30 in the morning :)
<BarkingFish> btw, he's in #ubuntu
<BarkingFish> thanks
<IdleOne> took him just over a minute
<h00k> IdleOne: see nickname hackin'
<h00k> IdleOne: I'll watch, too
<IdleOne> he won't be able to send to channel
<IdleOne> I tried msg'ing him but he timed out.
<IdleOne> Feel free to talk to him/remove the ban if you want.
<h00k> IdleOne: Not entirely sure it's him, but I'll watch
<h00k> idents aren't the same, exactly
<IdleOne> it is
<IdleOne> same ip
<IdleOne> oh, he changed
<h00k> ends in .223
<IdleOne> let's see how it goes then
<h00k> yeah...
<IdleOne> hopefully he got the clue bat
<IdleOne> Think he feels leet now?
<h00k> if not, I can deliver.
<h00k> so cool
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> how is hackinblack still around
<bazhang> <hackinblack> .ud butthurt
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dev___)
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno24 POllas)
<bazhang> flowriser has gotten enough rope imo
<Pricey> Hmm why was I just forwarded to -unregged...
<Iva22> hi all any here?
<Iva22> Who here?
<ikonia> hello
<Iva22> hi
<ikonia> Ihi
<Iva22> i have question about Mark
<ikonia> this isn't the channel
<ikonia> I suggest you contact ubuntu's marketing and PR team
<Iva22> and where channel?
<h00k> Iva22: Please stop with those questions on the Ubuntu IRC space.
<Iva22> in offtopic not want talki about it
<h00k> Iva22: it is not appropriate or relevant.
<Iva22> I need a simple answer Yes or No?
<ikonia> Iva22: don't know - dont care
<ikonia> nothing to do with Ubuntu's IRC presence.
<Iva22> where i can talk about it?
<ikonia> nowhere in the ubuntu name space
<Iva22> Ubuntu is Canonical's product
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> but Mark is a person and this isn't a personal Q/A name space
<ikonia> so stop asking and give it a rest
<Iva22> And Mark founded the company Canonical.
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> stop asking - last warning
<jussi> Iva22: we have no knowledge on the subject
<Iva22> but why? i just need little answe yes or not
<jussi> we dont know the answer
<Iva22> of cose
<h00k> Iva22: if that's all you had, you're free to /part the channel
<h00k> Iva22: we have a 'no idle' policy in here, as stated by the /topic
<Iva22> i need answer
<elky> it's not like his email address is hard to find...
<elky> or guess, really.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nawledgebeats said: ubottu: can i save it so nomodeset is always there?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-03
<zykotick9> i'm so sorry.  i feel like a total idiot.  my message at 22:05 in #ubuntu about bug reporting was NOT suppose to be public!  i meant that for ActionParnsips ears only.  a would like to apologize to the #ubuntu community as a whole, simply by letting the OPs know - it was an error. sorry.
<IdleOne> My vote is we ban him
<IdleOne> We can't have people with opinions about stuff in #ubuntu.
<elky> we probably shouldn't have them here then.
<IdleOne> Good point.
<IdleOne> Guess I should be banned
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<bazhang> zykotick9 is one of the best helpers there
<IdleOne> I was being sarcastic about banning him.
<bazhang> clearly
<bazhang> log readers sometimes have insufficient sarcasm detectors
<IdleOne> yeah, maybe if they took the time to get to know us instead of hating us for what they think we are...
<Flannel> just ban everyone.  Set all the channels +m, and lets go home.
<elky> Flannel, sir, i like the way you think and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.
<Flannel> elky: You're in luck, I'm having a special pricing in October.  Subscribe now and you can get the entire rest of the year for the low low price of four times the newstand price!
<elky> heh
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (mandanga:)
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: you are a super fast ninja
<bkerensa> gnomefreak: right?
<bkerensa> :D
<gnomefreak> he is
<Jordan_U> bkerensa: It's more that I'm using autobleh and tab completion :)
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: autobleh?
<Jordan_U> bkerensa: http://autobleh.projectnet.org/
<gnomefreak> that is how i removed the wrong person,
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<gnomefreak> i hope he comes back so i can apologize
<Jordan_U> bkerensa: All I had to do was type "/abr man<tab>", (confirm that that tab completion was correct ;) , and hit Enter.
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: Can't hurt to PM (if you haven't already).
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: ahh I have chanserv.py so I can /kb man<tab>
<gnomefreak> i havent but thanks i will
<bkerensa> it doesnt do remove unfortunately
<bkerensa> =/
<gnomefreak> ok pm done
<gnomefreak> i need a smoke be back in a few
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mmm4m5m said: ubottu: yes, tripwire... it is similar to samhain somehow... But I forgot it. Thanks, maybe it will looks more user friendly. Thanks, will check it
<gnomefreak> does everone think the bot is real?
<elky> yes. everyone. everyone on earth.
<jrib> bazhang: hi, I'm frying some eggs and bacon using ubuntu, can you help me out?
<bazhang> jrib, brown eggs? well, OK
<IdleOne> bkerensa: chanserv.py doesn't do remove?
<bazhang> yeah it does
<IdleOne> I know it does, but I am wondering if he has an old version
<bazhang>  /cs k bkerensa    <------ that is a remove
<bazhang> good point
<mneptok> something's always out there. i feel it watching me. something's always right there. something i can't see.
<bazhang> better to have left him on the floodbots, in retrospect
<Pici> I don't understand how people drop into #freenode asking for a cloak, but don't even know what they are.
 * genii-around does a little exorcism on mneptok's computer to get the demons out
<Pici> Just a little one?
<bazhang> I seriously doubt they don't know. then again, when someone says: my first time here, I doubt that as well
<mneptok> genii-around: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyuJnifp7KA
<ubottu> In ubottu, drsa2 said:  microphone is not working
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, drsa2 said: ! microphone is not working
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-04
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (rolling2k)
<Tomop> Hi friends!
<ikonia> Tomop: you are intending to cause a problem. you had sent me random private messages calling me names before I banned you so I can only assume you want to be a problem
<Tomop> Help mew please! I need help!
<ikonia> don't bother trying to negotiate the ban be removed. Just leave.
<Tomop> wwhy?
<bazhang> and for !details...: 12.04
<bazhang> massive join of julian's in #kubuntu
<tsimpson> someone's playing with quassel
<bazhang> quassel is nice, but that seems overdone
<bazhang> he wants firefox-cli
<Pici> ramprasadgk was asking the same thing in ##windows a few minutes ago
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> no idea why monkeydust redirected him to another channel
<IdleOne> Guess he thought it was funny
<bazhang> Win8 is a free download, last I checked
<bioterror> just like windows 7 was before it was really released
<Pici> But they were looking for the pireted [sic] edition.
<bazhang> no idea why or how he'd pirate a *free* download
<bazhang> hehe yeah pireted
<bazhang> misspelling that merited a ban all by itself
<bioterror> what would Red from that 70's show say?-)
<IdleOne> You're grounded!
<bioterror> :D
<h00k> Hi bioterror. Your name is read, meaning I haven't seen you around too often
<bioterror> I'm almost always around ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-05
<l1ght> Morning gentlemen, I can't post under the name l1ght on #ubuntu?
<l1ght> I have tried /parting and /joining ?
<Myrtti> l1ght: have you tried saying something after joining?
<Myrtti> yes, no?
<tsimpson> l1ght: if you don't respond, we can't help you
<l1ght> Well thanks for kicking me.
<l1ght> [14:40] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<l1ght> And I even rejoined the server.
<l1ght> reconnected*
<l1ght> Nobody is active itc, yet I get blamed for not being active, after waiting half a hour for a response..
<bazhang> l1ght, we are volunteers; you were asked to respond and did not
<l1ght> I know that bazhang, any idea?
<tsimpson> l1ght: you joined as l1ght_, then changed to l1ght, you must /part and re-/join when you change nicks
<l1ght> Arleady did...
<l1ght> [14:49] <l1ght> Morning [14:49] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<l1ght> Does not work.
<l1ght>  /parted and /joined a few times
<l1ght> inb4
<tsimpson> you should be able to send to the channel, there's nothing stopping it
<l1ght> yet I can't....
<l1ght> Sorry for having this attitude but I just can't...
<AlanBell> still not working l1ght?
<tsimpson> l1ght: can you try again?
<l1ght> [15:07] <l1ght> Morning [15:07] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<l1ght> oh the lulz.
<tsimpson> try now, it takes a second for the bots to catch up
<tsimpson> without /parting
<bazhang> it works
<l1ght> oh sure thing
<l1ght> sorry
<l1ght> thanks
<l1ght> have a nice day
<l1ght> :)
<bazhang> <zeromatrix> isnt grep a ubuntu command?
<ardchoille> I would like to suggest a link that may help users understand the diff between sudo su and sudo -i
<ardchoille> That link is on the ubuntu forums written by a user who knows the diff
<ardchoille> the link is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<ardchoille> Can this link be added to one of the sudo bot factoids?
<ardchoille> I feel it would help the community a great deal. Thank you for listening :)
<ardchoille> Anyone with any info/questions about my proposal may feel free to pm me if need be, I don't want to stay in this channel longer than necessary.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-06
<bazhang> tried to discuss with Kheo in PM
<bazhang> he just wants to argue that asking every five seconds, then saying help me in the intervening seconds is A-OK
<bazhang> * [die-uh-ree-uh] (~jen@118-27-66-68.dynamic.cm-pool.d-pcomm.com): Jen   <--- nick seems familiar
<IdleOne> I almost want to ask them to change nick
<IdleOne> not sure it is worth the effort
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> wonder if they know mypaint is to be used with wacom tablets
<bazhang> <die-uh-ree-uh> yes I am, I unplugged it
<bazhang> D'oh!
<IdleOne> not familiar with tablets at all
<bazhang> yeah, not having it plugged in, might be a hindrance
<IdleOne> !ot > Zaeyx
<IdleOne> !appeals > Zaeyx
<bazhang> does that work if he's not in a channel with a bot?
<IdleOne> nope
<bazhang> heh OK
<IdleOne> he'll be here any minute
<IdleOne> Please handle as you see fit
<bazhang> okie dokie
<IdleOne> too busy rambling at me in PM to read the !appeals I pasted for him
<bazhang> sounds like a cousin/brother/flatmate of Kheo
<IdleOne> I haven't seen Star Trek TOS Trouble with Tribbles episode in a long time
<bazhang> Zaeyx, hi
<Zaeyx> How is it going!  Quick issue...
<bazhang> sure
<Zaeyx> Got booted from #ubuntu for "being off topic" and to be fair I'm super new to IRC so getting an understanding of common practices is my current task.  But I wasn't off topic...
<bazhang> let me check the logs, just a moment
<Zaeyx> When I explained how I was on topic the admin just told me he "didn't need a lesson from (me)you in GNOME"
<Myrtti> Zaeyx: #ubuntu is very problem solving oriented channel
<Zaeyx> Take your time, this is all rather fascinating.
<Myrtti> it's not even for general chatter about Ubuntu and its features
<Zaeyx> Absolutely, I was helping a guy with a question on guis
<Myrtti> or lack of them
<Myrtti> I'm not sure how talking about Gnome 3 was helping a guy
<Zaeyx> I was trying to explain it to him, perhaps I'm too long winded for IRC as I said I'm really new (2 hours)
<Myrtti> generally it also helps in #ubuntu if you address the person you're explaining stuff to
<Zaeyx> But he had a question on shells specific all windows.x shell mod "light step"
<Myrtti> Zaeyx: are you aware that if you type the first few letters of a persons nickname and press the tab key, it usually autocompletes the nickname?
<Zaeyx> He wanted to reproduce that in ubuntu
<Zaeyx> I am on a tablet... eeekkk
<Myrtti> which tablet?
<Zaeyx> Lol why would that matter?
<Myrtti> because if you're on Android I can suggest some options that might help you with nickcomplete on IRC
<Zaeyx> I type like a barbarian on it though
<Zaeyx> Yeah it's droid
<Myrtti> depending on what client you are using, Swiftkey keyboard has a tabulator that you can use for nickcomplete
<Myrtti> you see, IRC has some conventions that make it easier to follow the conversation
<Myrtti> if you don't address the person you are talking to, it's difficult to judge if you're ontopic or offtopic
<Zaeyx> I'm mostly interested in if I actually violated the code of conduct for the channel.  And let me be clear, I'm not trying to get the admin in Trouble or anything... just I thought I was helping and his lack of understanding on an issue led to this. >.>
<Myrtti> and #ubuntu being a big channel it is, it's very strict on oftopic
<Myrtti> offtopic, even
<Zaeyx> Gotcha...
<Myrtti> in fact, #ubuntu is the biggest channel in freenode
<Zaeyx> I mean, let's face it... this is the internet... if I want back in... I can get in...
<Myrtti> yes, and you probably would be kicked and banned again
<Zaeyx> But I don't wanna be causing trouble... and I don't get what I did wrong.
<Myrtti> so please don't do that.
<Zaeyx> Lol, what conventions do you have to stop me though... everything can be spoofed.
<Zaeyx> Point is I'm a good guy... I want to help
<bazhang> don't bother
<Zaeyx> I thought I was helping...
<Zaeyx> And banned... >.>
<Myrtti> I have to go AFK, try to behave and be nice to each other
<bazhang> you were on a many line explanation of GNOME and editorializing on UNITY
<bazhang> which *is* offtopic
<Zaeyx> Unity is also a shell... the current Ubuntu one...
<bazhang> not the point here
<Zaeyx> I had to reference it while explaining my preference I gnome as the solution to his problem
<Zaeyx> That's logical...
<Zaeyx> In*
<bazhang> not at that length, no
<bazhang> and when asked to stop, you should stop
<Zaeyx> So that's the question was I saying too much?
<bazhang> you were being offtopic
<Zaeyx> I saw him saying off topic.. and being new to IRC assumed it was about reading my things wrong...
<Zaeyx> I wasn't off topic... >.>
<bazhang> sure you were. it's not up for debate
<Zaeyx> Perhaps I elaborated more than was desired...
<bazhang> it's a very strict support only channel
<Zaeyx> I would love to understand this logic behind me being off topic...
<Zaeyx> I understand that.
<bazhang> not a let me explain the history and features of gnome3 channel
<Zaeyx> I was "supporting"
<Zaeyx> OK see, I feel like I didn't do that
<bazhang> not in a helpful manner
<bazhang> well we did
<Zaeyx> I was trying to explain what it was briefly
<bazhang> and since we moderate the channels, that's not up for debate
<Zaeyx> So he would understand what to do
<Zaeyx> See this attitude of "not up for debate"
<tsimpson> Zaeyx: as Myrtti explained, #ubuntu has to be extremely strict in what is on and off topic. we only allow technical support questions in #ubuntu, and we try to keep any discussion or opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<Zaeyx> It really is
<Zaeyx> I understand...
<Zaeyx> I want to follow the code of conduct
<Zaeyx> As I said I'm home of the good guys
<Zaeyx> One* stupid auto incorrect
<Zaeyx> But I feel, though longw
<Zaeyx> Long winded, I was on topic.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> you wish to debate this
<tsimpson> Zaeyx: you were offering an opinion, rather than a technical solution to the users question
<Zaeyx> But long windedness in the code
<Zaeyx> I didn't realize that wasn't allowed... >.>
<tsimpson> if you said "you can get that feature by 1) ..." then that would be on topic
<Zaeyx> It was logical to include my opinion considering I was leading him away from unity towards gnome
<Zaeyx> He needed a reason
<Zaeyx> I tried to quickly offer it
<tsimpson> yes, but that wasn't the question they asked
<Zaeyx> I feel I've been very clear on this issue
<Zaeyx> What was then?
<tsimpson> "2012-10-06T08:51:54 <brady> you were able to right click , and have a menu come up , with folders you had designated as the parent folders, if you hovered the mouse over one, its contents would show, and you could hover the mouse over the next folder, you would do this until yo got down to your file"
<Zaeyx> Correct, go Google it sir!
<tsimpson> they wanted to know if that could be done in Ubuntu, and how
<Zaeyx> Lightstep is a shell in windows9.x
<Zaeyx> Other people thought he meant terminal by shell
<Zaeyx> I explained what we were really talking about
<Zaeyx> And was about to tell him t go learn bash scripting
<Zaeyx> When ... ban
<Zaeyx> >.>
<tsimpson> some thought they meant a shell, others were asking for clarification
<Zaeyx> I clarified and got banned
<tsimpson> no, you started talking bout how "Gnome 3 is as sexay as it gets ;)"
<Zaeyx> So sorry if I don't remember exactly what was said I don't have the record in front of me
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Zaeyx> Exactly, there is no better shell
<Zaeyx> No lightstep
<bazhang> which is opinion
<tsimpson> Zaeyx: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/06/%23ubuntu.html#t08:52
<Zaeyx> I proceeded to work on explaining how GNOME could perform those functions
<tsimpson> #ubuntu is publicly logged
<Zaeyx> Lol kthanx
<Zaeyx> See, new to Irc...
<Zaeyx> Always the trouble makers
<tsimpson> then brady asked you if they could run the Gnome shell "concurrently with ubuntu", and you seemed to just ignore that question and carry on offering up opinions to the channel
<Zaeyx> Exactly
<Zaeyx> Was of the long winded answer?
<Zaeyx> It*
<tsimpson> once asked to stop, you then stared posting the gnome.org website, for some reason
<Zaeyx> There is nothing in the code of conduct about long winded answers?
<Zaeyx> I felt all the information offered up was relevant...
<tsimpson> the code of conduct is only part of the rules in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> !guidelines
<Zaeyx> I was trying to teach...
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Zaeyx> Do they include long windedness?
<Zaeyx> Is it so hard to believe I posted a link to gnome when I was explaining gnome?
<Zaeyx> XDDDD
<tsimpson> look at the "Language and Subject" and "When helping: be helpful" parts
<Zaeyx> OK, I will one moment.
<tsimpson> you posted it, which is ok, then put "jk" and posted it _again_
<Zaeyx> Cause I spelled it wrong on my stupid tablet
<Zaeyx> It is two different links
<tsimpson> no one asked for the link though
<Zaeyx> According to the guidelines I should be posting links
<Zaeyx> And explaining things
<Zaeyx> That is what the be helpful part talks about
<tsimpson> who asked for the Gnome3 link?
<Zaeyx> If you go read it
<Zaeyx> If you go to the guidelines
<Zaeyx> I was following the be helpful rule by posting links to information instead of saying rtfm
<Zaeyx> Or "Google it"
<tsimpson> to whom?
<Zaeyx> Brady
<Zaeyx> I was explaining gnome to him
<Zaeyx> XD
<tsimpson> they didn't ask for the link, or to have gnome explained to them
<Zaeyx> He did actually
<tsimpson> they wanted to enable a specific feature
<Zaeyx> His question was on finding an environment similar to light step in ubuntu
<tsimpson> "still dont know if they can run concurrently.." was the last thing they said before you posted the link
<Zaeyx> I provided an answer
<tsimpson> where?
<Zaeyx> I was getting to that as fast as I could type
<Zaeyx> Are you guys trolling me?
<Zaeyx> Cause I can't imagine you are all really like this? XDDDD
<tsimpson> you were posting several lines, seemingly to no one in particular, and not answering any specific question
<IdleOne> Your answer was not helpful, it was your personal opinion and it was off topic for #ubuntu, you say you want to be helpful and that you are one of the good guys but you continue to argue that you are right when 4 of us have told you that you are not.
<Zaeyx> So I was long winded
<Zaeyx> That isn't wrong
<Zaeyx> As mods do I have to tell you guys to go read the guidelines
<Zaeyx> Goodness
<tsimpson> in #ubuntu, keep thinks as concise as possible
<Zaeyx> OK I felt I was
<Zaeyx> Again
<Zaeyx> If it was being judged as too long
<Zaeyx> By another party
<Zaeyx> So their opinion
<Zaeyx> Cause I am new
<Zaeyx> I.m probably a bad judge of that
<Zaeyx> They should have told me that
<Zaeyx> Instead of claiming I was off topic
<Zaeyx> Because they didn't understand the question
<Zaeyx> And I pmed the mod
<Zaeyx> Don't know of you guys can see that?
<Zaeyx> He was very abrupt and rude
<Zaeyx> Not trying to get him in trouble
<Zaeyx> Just saying
<tsimpson> but the way you were answering the question isn't really appropriate for #ubuntu, that channel is often extremely busy and people find it hard to follow
<IdleOne> They have seen the PM and I was not the one cursing at you.
<Zaeyx> Good sweet
<tsimpson> that's why we ask that you try and keep your answers/question as concise as possible, and on as few lines as possible
<Zaeyx> There is no guidelines in pm man...
<Zaeyx> So someone could have maybe done their job and explained that?
<IdleOne> Anyway I don't believe you are new to irc but assuming you are and only have 2 days experience...The 4 ops who have spoken to you have 40+ years combined experience.
<IdleOne> You were off topic. end of story.
<Zaeyx> Instead of misunderstanding what was going on
<Zaeyx> Lol
<IdleOne> take 2 days out of #ubuntu and come back then.
<tsimpson> #ubuntu is not the place to explain that, as that would itself be off topic
<Zaeyx> You don't believe I'm new to IRC?
<Zaeyx> Seriously...
<Zaeyx> Are you guys all like this?
<Zaeyx> This is logged too right?
<Zaeyx> Cause you all put on a bad face for ubuntu
<Zaeyx> I am new
<Zaeyx> To
<bazhang> see you in two day Zaeyx
<Zaeyx> IRC
<bazhang> come back and we can discuss then
<Zaeyx> I will be back tonight
<Zaeyx> ;)
<tsimpson> and we are trying to explain the rules to you, but you don't want to listen
<bazhang> not a good idea
<Zaeyx> If I want
<tsimpson> that reflects poorly on you, not us
<Zaeyx> I just want you to knoe
<bazhang> ok
<Zaeyx> Know that this isn't one sided
<Zaeyx> That's all
<Zaeyx> Honestly I could care less about all this... but it is bugging me
<bazhang> so come back in 48 hrs to discuss
<Zaeyx> Lol
<Zaeyx> Nah
<Zaeyx> See
<Zaeyx> When one side
<Zaeyx> Tries to hold power over another
<bazhang> otherwise the ban will stand
<Zaeyx> Bad things happen
<Myrtti> it really helps with the legibility if you don't hit enter all the time
<tsimpson> you can do as you will, but please note that evading bans is a violation of freenode network policy, which you agreed to by using the network
<Zaeyx> Omg
<tsimpson> not just #ubuntu
<tsimpson> if you don't agree with our rules, there are other channel on freenode
<tsimpson> and if you don't agree with freenode rules, there are other IRC networks
<Zaeyx> This is the internet dude
<tsimpson> you're not forced to use #ubuntu here
<Zaeyx> You're grabbing at the wind
<Zaeyx> And I think you know that
<Zaeyx> Again, just not one sided... ;)
<Zaeyx> You deciding I'm wrong is an opinion not fact
<Zaeyx> And if you go read the darn rules
<tsimpson> you're not willing to discuss what happened, think it's "one sided" if you want, but we attempted to actually talk to you and you decided that we're crushing your rights or something
<Zaeyx> Maybe you see what I'm seeing maybe you don't
<Zaeyx> Oh o this has nothing to do with rights
<Zaeyx> Psssssshhhhh
<tsimpson> I didn't decide anything, I was talking to you
<Zaeyx> It's your channel
<tsimpson> you decided everyone was wrong, and you were right
<tsimpson> that's an unhelpful stance
<Zaeyx> So we're even?
<tsimpson> even in what sense?
<Zaeyx> I have said many times... in this convoy alone... I'm new here maybe I was wrong... But I know I was on topic
<Zaeyx> Convo*
<Zaeyx> And someone even WS all like "You're not new here"
<Zaeyx> That's horrible
<Zaeyx> XDDDDD
<Zaeyx> So nprofessional
<Zaeyx> Unprofessional*
<tsimpson> everyone who manages #ubuntu is a volunteer
<Zaeyx> Thanks for doing that dudes
<Zaeyx> Still
<Zaeyx> You're representing a company
<tsimpson> no, we don't
<Zaeyx> Don't what?
<tsimpson> represent a company
<Zaeyx> Sure seems to me that you do...
<tsimpson> <tsimpson> everyone who manages #ubuntu is a volunteer
<tsimpson> we represent ourselves, and the Ubuntu community
<Zaeyx> So... who holds your leash?
<Myrtti> no, actually we don't. #ubuntu operators represent a minor part of the volunteer community that resides in the freenode #ubuntu channel that have volunteered their effort to make the biggest channel of freenode somewhat usable
<tsimpson> the IRC Council, and the Community Council
<Zaeyx> OK cool, I was wrong
<Myrtti> the councils are also volunteer based entities
<Zaeyx> I'm cool with admitting I was wrong if I believe it is true
<Zaeyx> Can you guys do the same?
<tsimpson> we have no issue with that, but if you believe we do you have already been told who to contact
<Zaeyx> I mean heck... if you can't do that.. at least take the constructive criticism of "this has been handled poorly."
<Zaeyx> I got you
<Myrtti> sure, criticism is always approved.
<Zaeyx> I'd love to see it... cause as it stands I'm banned for doing something I didn't do
<Myrtti> this is a circular argument now
<Zaeyx> And maybe I was "long winded" that was explained anywhere
<Zaeyx> I wasn't off topic
<Zaeyx> Any fool can see that imo
<tsimpson> I have explained that already, you reject our argument, so there's little point continuing
<Myrtti> then we have a differing view on what is on and what is offtopic
<Zaeyx> So that should be explained
<Zaeyx> I am new here
<Zaeyx> You think it's cool to treat new members like this...
<Myrtti> looking at the backlog it's been explained a few times already
<Zaeyx> And I refuted every way it was explained but if you can't be convinced...
<Zaeyx> You're all just doing the same thing in arguement you accuse me of
<tsimpson> I have explained that already, you reject our argument, so there's little point continuing
<Myrtti> so, let me recap the situation
<Zaeyx> Being close mined
<Zaeyx> Go for it
<Myrtti> you were explaining stuff to a person, but didn't address it so it was difficult to judge if you were just having a monologue about it
<Myrtti> you were told to stop, but you didn't
<Zaeyx> Noon mistake
<Zaeyx> Noob
<Zaeyx> Thought a not was reading my stuff wrong
<Zaeyx> Bot
<Myrtti> you were told to stop but you didn't, and you were quieted
<Zaeyx> I was addressed once
<Zaeyx> Atleast that I saw
<Myrtti> so far we agree on what has happened?
<Zaeyx> I was not violating what I was asked to stop
<Zaeyx> As and such had nothing to stop
<Myrtti> and that is where the opinions differ
<Myrtti> fine.
<Zaeyx> Obviously
<Zaeyx> But if you read the rules
<Zaeyx> You will find
<Zaeyx> That I am right
<Myrtti> could you please stop hitting enter all the time
<Myrtti> it really makes it hard to read
<Zaeyx> At least the rules you provided to me... yes I can try lol... I type like William shatner
<Zaeyx> I gotta give you guys points for sticking this one out though!
<Myrtti> the guidelines discuss the subject on a general level, as we have a lot of channels that have different subjects and topics. However, the fact is, that #ubuntu is strictly support only, and usually discussing the merits of different WM's and Ubuntu features is discouraged, as the channel is so big and hard to follow for the noobs that come for support issues
<Zaeyx> Right!  No I totally get you... like I said I thought I was possibly being too long winded
<Zaeyx> I'm a noob here... just with a whole load of technical knowledge
<Zaeyx> Thought I could help out a bit, wanted to try...
<Zaeyx> I still argue that the admin didn't understand what I was talking about.
<Zaeyx> Wrong or right that was the impression I got
<bazhang> the time for discussion is past
<bazhang> come back in 48 hrs
<Zaeyx> Cause as soon as I explained how I as on topic
<Zaeyx> He shifted to different accusations
<bazhang> perhaps 48 hrs is too soon
<Zaeyx> XDDDDDDD
<bazhang> so shall we say 72?
<Zaeyx> It's like a challenge... goodness guys... ask nicely and I'll leave
<bazhang> please exit
<Zaeyx> But all this is just gonna get you pwned
<Zaeyx> Sure
<tsimpson> Zaeyx: we have tried to explain it to you, you don't want to accept it, I don't think we're going to get anywhere right now. you may see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for appealing, or come back in a couple of days
<Zaeyx> Thanks for chatting
<Zaeyx> ;)
<bazhang> bye
<Zaeyx> I like Simpson the most
<Myrtti> sorry, I had to go extinguish a fire
<Zaeyx> How do I leave
<Zaeyx> OK just kick me
<Zaeyx> XDDDD
<bazhang>  /exit
<Zaeyx> Part
<bazhang> no way he'll ban evade
<bazhang> <kenj> Guest79351: In that case, install Windows p5.
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu kenj (~smuxi@host-92-29-81-88.as13285.net) posting links to porn and telling users to install windows 95
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, allu3 said: !omgubuntu is a ubuntu related blog.
<IdleOne> no it isn't
<bazhang> ah this guy
<bazhang> his quirky typing style, and he wants it declared a bug
<IdleOne> heh
<savior> :|
<savior> why does i got directeded here
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ardchoille said: ubottu: threefinger is three finger tap middle click is disabled by default in 12.04+ since it conflicts with some of the gestures, but: synclient TapButton3=2; will reenable it
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: touchpad is For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad See also !threefinger
<DJones> !ucp
<ubottu> Ubuntu Certified Professional is a training course for systems administrators who need to deploy Ubuntu in an office environment. More: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/certified-professional
<DJones> Does anybody know if that page has changed? its giving a 404 error
<Unit193> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Certified_Professional for some info. :P
<DJones> I looked at that, 2 out of the 3 links at the bottom are dead links
<DJones> Its as though the certified professional part of the ubuntu.com website has vanished
<DJones> I can't find any reference to it thats current
<Unit193> Yeah, Canonical blog post links to that page too.
<Unit193> http://www.jpl.com.br%2Fubuntu%2Fubuntu.certified.professional.study.guide.pdf
<Flannel> DJones: they're dead links because the Canonical website folks are required to change website paths every release and a half.  They're also not allowed to put in redirects from the old content to the new content.
<DJones> That would explain it
<Flannel> DJones: I don't have any non-empirical evidence of this, but that's the only explanation that doesn't involve complete incompetence.
<DJones> Heh
<DJones> I was beginning to wonder whether the ubuntu certified professional training had been quietly dropped
<Flannel> DJones: I can't find any reference to it on LPI's site
<Flannel> That's probably the authority as to whether it exists
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-07
<recaptchacapcha> SAD
<recaptchacapcha> FADF
<recaptchacapcha> ADFG
<recaptchacapcha> SADF
<recaptchacapcha> GFSD
<recaptchacapcha> GFDS
<recaptchacapcha> DFG
<recaptchacapcha> SDF
<recaptchacapcha> ASD
<recaptchacapcha> FADF
<recaptchacapcha> GGFAD
<recaptchacapcha> ADFG
<recaptchacapcha> GFAD
<recaptchacapcha> ADF
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<IdleOne> bazhang: she was shortening the nick, not calling them a noob
<IdleOne> but I see your point
<bazhang> IdleOne, she's been an issue in the past , don't want to see a return to that
<IdleOne> ok.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, melissublime1 said: ubottu: i don't think so.i think it is a debian problem
<bazhang> cmd plz
<bazhang> bet it's either a bitcoin or minecraft server
<bazhang> "dont U judge me!!!"
<bazhang> Virunga never mentioned why he wanted to do that
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (usuario)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-30
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1681 users, 0 overflows, 1681 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1681 users, 0 overflows, 1681 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1680 users, 0 overflows, 1680 limit))
<bazhang> <[twisti]> oh come on, is it really too much to ask that someone clicks my link and says 'that works for me' or 'thats broken for me too' ?
<bazhang> referral spam is supporting ubuntu? ok then
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-01
<Myrtti> Sid3 has been in #debian yesterday, asking for help with his LAMPP installation. I can't even begin to tell how wrong his setup is, but he's welcome to trash it as much as he wants,
<Myrtti> what I'm afraid is that he plans to deploy it to a customer
<Myrtti> that was perhaps a bit too hasty
<bazhang> seems almost like a bot
<ikonia> who ?
<Myrtti> no he's been fairly sane earlier today
<Myrtti> ArielX_:
<ikonia> ah
<k1l> Myrtti: i told him last days to not spam and use a psatebin etc etc etc
<k1l> he htinks he is the most important person and got the most important support issues
<ikonia> is that not the case ;)
<k1l> obviously my support issues are the most important ones ;p
<bazhang> <maximus2> what an easy peice of bacon you are!
<ikonia> I just wondered abou that ?
<bazhang> he misspelled piece!
<ikonia> that wasn't my wonder or first thought
<bazhang> <jdoles> I have written plenty of X applications myself, and my apps never did that.
<bazhang> also "good software never crashes"
<ikonia> he was trolling ##linux with this junk ealier
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> it will end just as bad here if he starts again
<ikonia> what's the floodbots up to ?
<bazhang> mass join alert response
<Myrtti> herpderp'd
<Myrtti> sorry about that
<Myrtti> someone let a giraffe on the lose
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-02
<Guest10015> Hi
<Guest10015> I would like to appeal my ban from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Guest10015: why?
<Guest10015> Pici, why what?
<Pici> Guest10015: Why do you want to be unbanned?
<Guest10015> I was told to take a cooling off period and come back when I felt like I could follow the rules
<Guest10015> I think I can do that now
<Guest10015> Pici,
<Guest10015> ?
<Pici> I don't feel comfortable unbanning you at this time.
<Guest10015> why
<Pici> Your history speaks volumes.
<Guest10015> I've changed and I would like a chance to demonstrate that
<Guest10015> Pici,
<Pici> yes?
<Guest10015> I would like a chance to demonstrate that I've changed
<Pici> I don't think you have. You've demonstrated the inability to follow simple channel guidelines on a number of occasions, and I have no reason to believe that you will follow through this time.
<Guest10015> so at what point do you decide that I will be able to follow the channel guidelines?
<Guest10015> How can you know if you don't give me anymore chances
<Guest10015> Pici,
<Pici> I can infer from your behavior in other non-ubuntu channels that you can't follow their rules.
<Guest10015> which channels?
<Guest10015> I was behaving just fine in #ubuntu today
<Pici> Not really.
<Pici> I think we're done here.
<Guest10015> how long until i can be unbanned
<Guest10015> i miss my irc friends
<Guest10015> and the sense of community
<Guest10015> Pici,
<Guest10015> Pici,
<Guest10015> please respond
<Guest10015> LjL,
<Guest10015> hi
<Guest10015> how do i get voice like you?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
<IdleOne> !nomir is <reply> for more information about why Mir will not be included as default in ubuntu 13.10 see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/10/01/xmir-update-for-ubuntu-13-10/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/13.10/NoDefaultQ%26A
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<genii> Hm.
<genii> So they're staying with xorg right now, or wayland, or what?
<IdleOne> with X yeah
<Pici> k1l_: heh
<k1l_> i think its sad. mir/xmir could need some testing before 14.04 gets lts
<IdleOne> you can test it, it just won't be default
<k1l_> im not talking about the devs testing it. i mean that the bright usergroup could test it
<IdleOne> they can
<IdleOne> it is already in the 13.10 repos
<IdleOne> should try reading those links :)
<IdleOne> the second link specifically
<k1l_> IdleOne: i know
<IdleOne> ok so I don't understand what you mean then
<k1l_> but i mean that not only the few voluntary testers help with bug reports but all the users.
<k1l_> there are alot of different setups and usecases that get not tested if its not default, imho
<IdleOne> testing should be done by users who are aware of the possible lack of features and shiny. Not by all the users who then yell and scream how Ubuntu and Canonical suck because they shipped something that wasn't near ready for primetime
<IdleOne> I see this is one of the first responsible moves Canonical has done in a while.
<k1l_> im talking about making it from stable to rocksolid
<genii> Heh
<k1l_> i dont want to spread alpha software as default
 * k1l_ afk
<Myrtti> so tempted to say "so is Dumbledore"
<bazhang> <sergiudev> i must enter my password 20 times
<bazhang> troll detected
<genii> bazhang: I got to go do some work, so won't be around to boot if required
<bazhang> :)
<IdleOne> I don't like the answer you gave me so I will ignore it and repeat my question
<bazhang> we need 3D blinking ascii in such cases
 * genii ponders no, list is <reply> Ciao! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you need information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If searching for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ». Per l'italiano, fare riferimento al !it
<IdleOne> That idea has been suggested before and refused
<IdleOne> in +1 did waldenista join twice with the same nick. I did not see them leave befoee the second join
<genii> IdleOne: I guess it makes it look like we're picking on the Italians :-/
<IdleOne> now my client says he left the channel but he is still there
<IdleOne> genii: it does
<IdleOne> oh, nevermind diff. nicks
<LjL> genii: well are you? yes i'm asking you, are you?
<genii> Hehehe
<genii> LjL: It's only ever really the Italians that are using the !list so.... probably, yes
<LjL> genii: still, whatever these people are interested in, it's not Ubuntu support, be it in English or Italian, so !it doesn't really help a whole lot
<LjL> and the -it folks wouldn't really be happy at us redirecting those people there, at all
<genii> Ah, good point.
<Unit193> IdleOne: I don't think it's considered "picking on" if they're pretty much the only ones that *ever* call it.  Just a more proper target.  It's not picking on when you do !es is it? ;)
<genii> We might as well just alias !hola to !es .... <runs away>
<IdleOne> the point is that people who egt sent the !warez trigger are not looking for ubuntu support and targeting Italians because the majority happen to be Italian is not right
<IdleOne> get*
<IdleOne> dinner
<genii> We, guess I should get headed home, face-off is like 40 minutes from now
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-03
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> so tedious
<IdleOne> sergiudev is using -ot as a replacement for #ubuntu, he was banned yesterday.
<Pici> clever.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Finkelstein,)
<Myrtti> popey, cprofitt, TheSheep: in case you haven't noticed, you're not identified to services.
<popey> *boop*
<Myrtti> thought I'd point it out before you try to do something fancy and fall on your face ;-)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1765 users, 6 overflows, 1771 limit))
<k1l_> FloodBot2 setzt Modus +q #ubuntu $~a  that makes a unregistered user mute, too
<Pici> yes
<IdleOne> probably should forward Janeks991 here and ask him to not join 6 clients at time
<Myrtti> I doubt he's doing it on purpose
<Pici> I just msged netsjanek, which looks to possibly be the same person
<IdleOne> I realize that
<Pici> and he says its not him
<Pici> curious
<IdleOne> could just be a coincidence
<Pici> possibly.
<k1l_> one is from poland and one from latvia
<IdleOne> So how do we get them to fix there multi connection issue?
<k1l_> *ip
<Pici> k1l_: just very similar names.
<Pici> I'm not sure that I'm okay with that bot
<IdleOne> it doesn't bother me but I see the potential for abuse
<Myrtti> which bot is that? I missed it
<DJones> IdleOne: Have they shared an irc client config on ubuntuforums as we've had recent;y
<Pici> LjL's Brainstorm.
<IdleOne> DJones: no idea
<DJones> s/recent;y/recently
<LjL> well maybe Brainstorm is not okay with YOU, have you thought about that?
<DJones> LjL: Haven't seen the suggestion, is there a link to info about it
<LjL> O.o
<Myrtti> I can't even see it anywhere.
<Myrtti> (not that I'm looking too hard)
<Myrtti> (I'm not)
<Pici> Myrtti: its in that offtopic that you aren't in.
<Myrtti> ah, right
<Myrtti> that would explain it
<IdleOne> lol LjL
 * IdleOne has learned to have healthy respect for bots he does not have control over, they can get very nasty when they feel mistreated.
<DJones> All bots are self aware, so that doesn't leave much to woryy about
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-04
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1681 users, 6 overflows, 1687 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1677 users, 6 overflows, 1683 limit))
<ikonia> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> yes, that needs updating
<Blacklite_> I'd like to repeal a ban from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blacklite_> I'd like to repeal a ban from #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Blacklite_> can someone help me?
<Pici> Blacklite_: Please hold on. someone will be with you shortly.
<Blacklite_> thank you.
<Pici> I'm a bit busy on the other side of the screen here, so I can't take a look myself.
<Blacklite_> thanks for your reply, I know how hard you ops work.
<LjL> Blacklite_, why were you swearing in the channel after you had been pointed to the guidelines a few times for that?
<LjL> i need to understand whether you're willing to respect the rules that have been set for the channels.
<Blacklite_> I am not a good person.
<Blacklite_>  But I am willing to respect the rules, provided it can be tolerated moderately
<LjL> well, we don't judge people based on their inner essence. actually, we probably aren't supposed to judge people at all, but we are supposed to stop behavior that's not appropriate. so it's the behavior that matters, so whether you're good or bad in your heart, what matters to us is that you behave properly (this is not to say only superficial adherence to the rules is okay, though)
<LjL> what do you mean tolerated moderately?
<Blacklite_> I mean, If I mess up, I don't want to be immediately banned again
<Blacklite_> cause that sucks.
<LjL> Blacklite_, that will depend on ops' best judgement. given you have been warned before, and even kicked/banned before, it's quite likely that ops won't cut you more slack. err on the side of caution, perhaps?
<Blacklite_> good idea.
<Blacklite_> can you spare me from the almighty banhammer?
<Blacklite_> Please?
<LjL> Blacklite_: here i am again. look, i can give you another chance, but 1) first i want you to read all there is in !etiquette, including the guidelines at length of course, and the CoC  2) if you "slip" again, I'm really not sure you won't get another swift ban. So, try not to.
<LjL> !etiquette > Blacklite_
<ubottu> Blacklite_, please see my private message
<Blacklite_> thanks
<LjL> Blacklite_: ask if you have any doubts about what you're reading, although i might have to go in a shortish while
<Blacklite_> can you unban me now?
<LjL> Blacklite_: i will unban you now because i will have to go shortly, but, please read the whole thing FIRST and only THEN rejoin. we can't know when you're actually finished reading it, i guess - but do yourself a favor.
<Blacklite_> thanks.
<Pricey> LjL: I certainly hope we're allowed to judge people.
<LjL> Pricey: sure, i didn't really mean judging by itself, more like judging in our op hat. my reasoning is that our op hat should judge the behavior and not the person. then we're free to think whatever we want to think.
<Pricey> "judge" seems to have become a really really dirty word.
<IdleOne> I hate it when people tell me not to judge others. I'm like, screw you that is the only thing I'm good at.
<IdleOne> :-)
<Pricey> If we didn't make opinions based on behavior then we wouldn't get anywhere in life.
<IdleOne> That is exactly the point LjL is making. We should judge on behaviour and not on our personal beliefs, least that is what I understood.
<Pricey> "not judging" is how you get to things like default ban periods, blindly following rules because they're rules etc. etc.
<Pricey> IdleOne: I'm not sure I understand the difference.
<LjL> Pricey, my point is, as ops, in our little world, we *are* acting a bit like "judges" in a court of law in some ways. now, if a judge in a court of law got an *opinion* based on the indicted person's *behavior* (say, the chap picked his nose in court), do you think it would be right for that judge to convict the fellow of (say) murder?
<IdleOne> well, I might believe that you are a jerk and ban you, but if you haven't done anything that shows me your a jerk...
<genii> "I don't like you personally, here's a ban for a week"
<LjL> no, he should keep his opinion of the man separated from the behavior he's *supposed* to be judging - whether or not he committed a murder
<LjL> genii: right
<IdleOne> btw I don't believe you area jerk. just an example
<IdleOne> you're*
<LjL> i never area jerk.
<IdleOne> please add spaces and correct typos as required.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<genii> Hehe, area jerk
<Pricey> LjL: I don't think you can separate the two as well as you suggest.
<LjL> i think you should try.
<Pricey> All we see on irc is behaviour.
<IdleOne> not all, with experience we learn to read between the lines
<IdleOne> Some of us are very good at seeing a problem before it happens
<Pricey> But that's the same thing.
<LjL> Pricey, again, what i'm saying is, if someone's behavior leads you to not have much respect for them (for instance, they show they have very different opinions from you on touchy subjects you find important), you probably shouldn't let that weigh in when you're deciding whether to ban them. unless the guidelines state that those opinions are not supposed to be expressed.
<Pricey> This just sounds like being a nice person and common sense...
<genii> There are some people whose views or behaviour in other channels I don't agree with... detest might not even be too strong a word sometimes... but when they are in an official channel and following the rules laid out there, I don't figure it's my job to find some small reason to boot them
<IdleOne> sometimes we forget the common part in the common sense
<genii> For instance, hateball
<LjL> Pricey: when did i say it wasn't?
<Pricey> LjL: Well earlier "we probably aren't supposed to judge people at all" has turned into "judge fairly" which I won't complain about.
<LjL> Pricey: yet "judge fairly" wasn't quite what i meant, although what i meant might be part of it. what i meant was that, instead of judging the person and letting them decide whether there should be op action, we should be judging the specific behavior, and whether it warrants op action (and not other behaviors from the same person which the guidelines don't care about)
<genii> LjL: As you know, I don't particularly like hateball's somewhat racist views, but when he is giving help in #kubuntu, he has as much a right to be there as anyone else, and he keeps his politics out of it and follows the channel rules, etc, so I don't have any particular issue with him in there.
<LjL> genii: well for that matter hateball had long a #ubuntu-offtopic member and he never really let his views out, then at some point he got banned for some stupid reason and he decided he'd just frequent ##club alone instead. i suspect the same thing happened to a few people, good or bad...
<LjL> had long been*
<genii> Yes, it has it's fair share of outcasts :)
<LjL> genii: maybe one day the banners will realize they're the outcasts after all
<bazhang> and the lambs shall lie down with wolves, r-ramen
<genii> bazhang: Now I want to eat noodles.
<bazhang> you must first genuflect before FSM!
<bazhang> <linuxearth> can one slowly-slowly help me out?
<Pici> per
<Pici> haps
<Pici> haha
<genii> And of course daftykins has to be a smart aleck :)
<Myrtti> let me tell you a story of a game with PEGI7 rating and a player chat
<Myrtti> it has a technical limitation of being able to send one message every 5 seconds
<Myrtti> the only links you're allowed to post are links to the forum of the said game
<Myrtti> it's considered flooding if you rrreeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeaatttt letters.
<Myrtti> and it's REALLY BAD if you use caps.
<Myrtti> there are several rooms for different functions of the game, and if you wander in the wrong one, you get told off just as you do for links, cussing, flooding and shouting.
<Myrtti> same for different languages, for which there are too several rooms for
<Myrtti> there's ridiculously long nicknames, and no tabcomplete.
<h00k> oi :/
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-05
<ubottu> julian-delphiki called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Bah. My obscure LSD hippie humour is lost on -ot
<IdleOne> it is o4o anyway.
<genii> IdleOne: <sigh> Yes, true
<IdleOne> want I should give you a warning kick or something?
<genii> Not particularly.
<genii> IdleOne: BTW, finally got around to posting the Toronto Release Party on LoCo site if you want to pass it around. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2582-saucy-salamander-toronto-release-party/
<IdleOne> who am I passing it to?
<k1l> everyone
<genii> IdleOne: Anyone within driving distance? LOL
<IdleOne> I don't think that Montreal is going to be having a release party, least I haven't heard anything about it yet.
<IdleOne> consider it passed around
<IdleOne> -qc now knows about the TO party
<genii> Cool, thanks
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (dmobley88)
<bazhang> <dmobley88> My computer just ate an entire bag of sugar.
<bazhang> seems to not want support so much
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> must be troll o'clock
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mrdeb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I can't decipher why he called the ops
<DJones> I think it was because he was told to go to #debian when he asked about uefi and debian
<IdleOne> makse sense
<IdleOne> makes also
<LjL> oooooooooooooo
<LjL> kay
<genii> I'm finding hamster in #k amusing but annoying at the same time :)
<genii> @comment 57650 Told several times to go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-06
<bazhang> <jdoles> Is there anyone here who actually knows something about LUKS on LVM for a new Ubuntu installation?
<bazhang> dont even bother
<bazhang> he just wants to debate
<AnthonCrumwald> hi
<AnthonCrumwald> is anyone here
<AnthonCrumwald> Amaranth,
<AnthonCrumwald> chu,
<AnthonCrumwald> Corey,
<AnthonCrumwald> cprofitt,
<AnthonCrumwald> DJones,
<AnthonCrumwald> elky,
<AnthonCrumwald> IAmNotThatGuy,
<Myrtti> can you stop?
<Myrtti> hilighting everyone isn't going to further your cause
<AnthonCrumwald> Myrtti, are you a mod or staff
<AnthonCrumwald> oh, it seems that you are according to the userlist
<AnthonCrumwald> Myrtti, there must be a more elegant way of alerting all the staff
<AnthonCrumwald> than mass hilighting
<Myrtti> yes hello dolphin-man
<AnthonCrumwald> You can simply change the thing in your client so that !ops hilights you
<AnthonCrumwald> simple and elegant
<AnthonCrumwald> Myrtti, how do you know that I am 'dolphin-man'
<Myrtti> magic.
<AnthonCrumwald> no, please tell me
<AnthonCrumwald> is it my host?
<AnthonCrumwald> oh
<AnthonCrumwald> It seems that you are an oper
<AnthonCrumwald> Is this true, Myrtti
<AnthonCrumwald> are you an oper
<Myrtti> can you g...
<Myrtti> can you please get to the point?
<AnthonCrumwald> I want to solve my situation
<AnthonCrumwald> I will, but my ego has been bruised by ikonia
<AnthonCrumwald> Could I get a 'sorry'?
<Myrtti> since he can't appeal his case here, I'm going to tell him to pm you ikonia, and tell him how to get access to the ops list of #ubuntu-offtopic, so he can pm any of the ops he feels could deal with his appeal. I'm also going to give him the !appeal instructions.
<Myrtti> !appeal > myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<ikonia> Myrtti: sounds good
<Myrtti> he'll be contacting you in pm, since atleast the current ban is issued by you.
<Myrtti> incidentally he's quite polite in pm.
<Myrtti> atleast to me.
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<ikonia> it's almost as if he's been doing this for months and knows how to game it
<AnthonCrumwald> how can i find out when my appeal ends
<AnthonCrumwald> err my ban ends
<ikonia> the ban does not end, please follow the appeals process Myrtti has given you
<ikonia> as I explained in pm, I've removed the ban in this channel so you can follow the next step, please do so.
<AnthonCrumwald> well, i was told to come to here after a cool off period so that I could be unbanned
<AnthonCrumwald> It's been nearly two months now
<ikonia> you where not told you would be unbanned
<AnthonCrumwald> Yes I was. That I would be unbanned after a cool off period
<ikonia> the last thing you where told was to follow the appeals process
<ikonia> on 31/08/2013
<ikonia> you've just been reminded to follow the appeals process - so I suggest you follow it
<AnthonCrumwald> If the previous step has failed then feel free to join #ubuntu-ops. Another operator might be able to resolve the problem.
<AnthonCrumwald> >another operator
<AnthonCrumwald> You aren't another operator
<ikonia> understood, I'll back away now
<IAmNotThatGuy> AnthonCrumwald, As suggested, did you follow the Appeals process ?
<AnthonCrumwald> I am following it right now, IAmNotThatGuy
<AnthonCrumwald> I just need to get a handle on my ban situation right now
<AnthonCrumwald> I am a bit confused, my ban doesn't end, so I am banned until the day I die?
<AnthonCrumwald> Forever is a long time
<AnthonCrumwald> I miss my IRC friends
<IAmNotThatGuy> AnthonCrumwald, Your actions speaks for you from now... Once you are done with the appeal, depending on your behavior from now, your appeal will be considered. (Note: Considered and I am not talking about the ban removal)
<AnthonCrumwald> If I am not appealing the ban what am I appealing?
<AnthonCrumwald> I am not sure if I understood you right
<AnthonCrumwald> I am not trying to be coy, although I can understand that you might think that
<AnthonCrumwald> I want to appeal the ban removal
<AnthonCrumwald> That's what will be considered right, IAmNotThatGuy ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> As mentioned earlier, you can appeal to remove your ban and since I just saw an unnecessary ping/highlight by you, I don't think we will be considering your request to remove the ban. So now, as I mentioned earlier, you can appeal and proper actions will be taken if your actions from now make the council consider your appeal
<Myrtti> AnthonCrumwald: this isn't the last step of the appeal process, you see.
<AnthonCrumwald> What's the point of appealing if you just told me you'll throw it in the bin automatically?
<AnthonCrumwald> simply for hilighting you
<IAmNotThatGuy> Your actions from now speaks for you... if you behave well in other channels from now, your application might get considered
<AnthonCrumwald> Do I have to file an appeal by e-mail, I'd rather not do that since I just spoke to you guys
<AnthonCrumwald> Can you make a note of it or something, and I'll just part
<AnthonCrumwald> oh and I will be using Bitcoin and Esperanto related channels
<AnthonCrumwald> so watch out for me there
<Myrtti> just as a final note
<Myrtti> the next time you come here, first impressions matter.
<Myrtti> so don't start off by hilighting people and flooding
<Myrtti> it just sets things off wrong
<Myrtti> this is a low-traffic channel
<Myrtti> people do notice when you join, without hilighting anyone.
<AnthonCrumwald> Alright. I'll take your response as an indication that my appeal has been filed
<AnthonCrumwald> and I won't flood the channel next time
<Myrtti> probably hasn't if you haven't emailed
<Myrtti> the address on the website
<AnthonCrumwald> do I need to check my E-mail for a response from the council, or can I just use a disposable e-mail
<AnthonCrumwald> >community-council AT SPAMFREE lists DOT ubuntu DOT com
<AnthonCrumwald> so community-council@spammfreelists.ubuntu.com?
<AnthonCrumwald> community-council@lists.ubuntu.com seems to be it
<Myrtti> ... you didn't read the link
<Myrtti> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Myrtti> you're at 4) on the list
<Myrtti> not 5)
<AnthonCrumwald> o
<AnthonCrumwald> i just need to join a channel
<AnthonCrumwald> it would be cool if i could personally appeal to mark shuttleworth
<AnthonCrumwald> anyway thanks
<DJones> Heh, at the swap & ssd discussion in #u, SwedeMike has just read my my mind
<bazhang> * dmobley88 is now known as Anonynimity
<bazhang> same exact troll, same exact behavior
<genii> They have too much time on their hands
<bazhang> what a surprise
<bazhang> perhaps his clock needs a 'b' on it
<bazhang> he /amsg 'd it
<bazhang> same *exact* time
<genii> Yup
<k1l> some 5 seconds delay if i look right
<bazhang> well, yes; my client shows 5seconds, 33ns
<genii> They're also getting annoyed with him in #android
<bazhang> he wont be around ubuntu channels much longer if magic 8 ball is correct
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-29
<ubottu> dalekusa called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> not an actual emergency ^
<valorie> can we get !amd aliased to !ati ?
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> <Fuchs> last_staff: do not run graphical applications with sudo
<bazhang> is that still operable?
<bazhang> ie gksu/gksudo etc
<DGJones> I don't think I've read anything to say its not still appropriate
<bazhang> I recall reading it was deprecated
<DGJones> If it has been depreciated, !gksudo may need deleting/amending
<bazhang> good point
<DGJones> Just doing a bit of digging, from what  can see, the advice still seems to be around, what did change was that gksudo was no longer installed by default from 12.04 (and gksudo was just a symlink to gksu)
<DGJones> bazhang: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default
<DGJones> However gksu is not recommended any more and it may be removed entirely from future issues of Ubuntu. In general the development team would prefer us not to use GUI applications as root but to use sudo and the command line instead.
<DGJones> In the long term pkexec is preferred however it's not very easy to use at the moment.
<bazhang> thanks DGJones !
<bazhang> askubuntu has everything
<DGJones> Still not certain if thats what you were thinking of
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> those were from fuchs afaict k1l not some random source :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Tm_T said:  testers-#kubuntu-devel is <sed> /mamarley/mamarley, alket/
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> silly bot
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Theres a <seD>?
<Tm_T> also silly paste from me
<Tm_T> Pici: there's sed-like editing of factoids, yes
<Pici> Tm_T: I know that.
<tsimpson> <sed> and ~= and =~ all do the same thing
<Pici> tsimpson: neat. I wasn't aware that <sed> was valid.
<Jordan_U> JuatDave in #ubuntu seems to be a bot linking to another channel/server. Did we sanction this?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> no
<Pici> I mean, yes, that seems to be the case, no it was not sanctioned
<Jordan_U> :)
<k1l> http://www.irc-wiki.org/Janus yep, was a bot
<rww> ugh, Janus. I might realname ban it
<Pici> ikonia: he was just talking to me elsewhere, its pretty harmless.
<ikonia> nah, he's not
<ikonia> he's a network wide tool, normal hits the linux channels
<Pici> Oh, I know hes annoying.
<hoverboard> that was a harmless joke, could you please remove the ban
<hoverboard> ikonia, I would appreciate it
<rww> @btlogin
<ikonia> hoverboard: sorry, I've not really got time for your silly jokes, you know the rules in the channel, you know the rules in all the other channels you fool around in, it's not starting here
<ikonia> if one of the other operators disagrees they are welcome to remove the ban, but I'm not really interested in your silly behaviour joining our channels as you do with other ones
<hoverboard> you're right
<hoverboard> I apologize
<ikonia> no problem
<hoverboard> it was just a quick hello to pici, I realize now it may sway the moods of others
<ikonia> hoverboard: it wasn't
<ikonia> lets be honest
<ikonia> this is your normal behaviour, and I'm just not interested in it starting up in #ubuntu
<hoverboard> thanks for your time
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> Lots of people with old releases lately.
<ikonia> the bash problem seems to have raised a few people into a need for support situation
<k1l> Pici: well, seems like they dropped 13.04 last days. so the now see that they get errors when running the update, that was useless anyway
<rww> i saw an 8.10 one the other day, i was impressed
<k1l> updates? who needs that?
<rww> exactly. and when you point out they're EOL... "well, I don't have time to update this right now because it's a production server, can i just get the bash .deb from a supported version?"
<rww> (not exact quote, paraphrased)
<ikonia> that is the most frustrating part
<k1l> yep. more support questions like this than i expected, tbh
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-30
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (christin)
<phunyguy> handled
<k1l> <sid_> its ubuntu , yes its debian
<bazhang> plus the paste said "if you are using unstable"...
<bazhang> thats a debian error message?
<Pici> sid@sid-desktop
<Pici> k1l: fwiw, debian sid is on linux 3.16, and 3.13.0-32.57 was in the trusty repositories  at one point
<k1l> yep. 3.13 is a trusty kernel. but not the recent build
<Pici> That said, their sources.list is pretty gross.
<bazhang> haha "officially a mess"
<bazhang> <mojtaba> xangua: No, I mean in audio format.  <--- ebook reader
<bazhang> ..in audio format
<genii> Wait... weren't they asking about a pdf viewer? What pdf has audio???
<bazhang> yeah, and ebooks
<rww> knowing PDF, it probably can :(
<rww> iirc i saw a video in one once
<genii> Hm.
<k1l> so who is still saying: come to #ubuntu to download films in italy?
<Pici> technically PDFs even support 3d graphics inside them
<rww> k1l: it isn't #ubuntu, it's "come to IRC"
<rww> plenty of other channels get them too. #ubuntu gets it because we're the default channel for Ubuntu IRC clients
<k1l> rww: ah ok
<k1l> so we just need to ban *!*@*.it
<bazhang> ouch!
<bazhang> !lista
<ubottu> bazhang: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rww> i maintain that that should be in italian
<k1l> !list
<ubottu> k1l: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pici> there some italian xchat script thing (buduscript? maybe) that seems to be all the rage for little italian pirates
<DJones> From everything I've read, its just normal custom in Italy to use IRC for copyright infringement, rather than piratebay & torrents as with the rest of the world
<DJones> To me, IRC is something from 10-20 years ago, maybe that says something about .it systems being somewhat behind the times
<k1l> warez-wise?
<k1l> or in general?
<DJones> Certainly warez, can't omment on Italy being 10-20 years behind the rest of europe
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-01
<bazhang> <ShadowSpirit> i need install the ubuntu but i need the MAC OS too
<bazhang> OS/2
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Must be "Misuse of computer lessons" in a kindergarten school day
<DJones> Set +q on *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.85.192.77.128 to deal with the multiple users
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu satureja "You know what, I hate indian people"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello dev_neoren_
<dev_neoren_> hi
<ikonia> what's up ?
<dev_neoren_> tell me more about this channel i was told you take suggestions here?
<k1l_> dev_neoren_: have you read the !guidelines to make sure we start from the same basis?
<dev_neoren_> you are right...kind of
<dev_neoren_> love the job you guys do here
<dev_neoren_> its my first time
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (xbox)
<dev_neoren_> used ubuntu now for 2 years
<dev_neoren_> i have removed windows for a full ubuntu laptop....500gb hdd...i need help with optimal partitioning measures for a permanent install and data protected when ubuntu fails again...
<AMDPentium> hi
<AMDPentium> !ops
<DJones> Bye HFS
<DJones> Hang on frenocha has voice in -ot
 * DJones thinks fox in the chickenhouse
<h00k> rww, elky: lol.
<rww> h00k: ikr
<dhaval2712> Hey, I just like to say I'm sorry for some really bad trolling. So, Could I be unbanned, please?
<k1l_> dhaval2712: hi. please take some time now and make sure you read the guidelines. i will give you some time to make sure you read them before we continue.
<k1l_> !guidelines > dhaval2712
<ubottu> dhaval2712, please see my private message
<dhaval2712> Okay.
<k1l_> so dhaval2712 you read the guidelines?
<dhaval2712> Yes.
<k1l_> you already said you are sorry about your trolling. do you understand that we want #ubuntu to provide a welcome climate for ubuntu users who seek support and cant tollerate trolling in there?
<dhaval2712> I do.
<k1l_> since you came here and show reasonable behaviour i am going to remove that ban. but be aware that this is your 2nd chance already. i hope we dont need to meet in here again.
<dhaval2712> You won't. Thank you.
<k1l_> ok, you are unbanned now. you can join #ubuntu. please help to keep that channel according to the !guidelines and the code of conduct. thanks
<dhaval2712> Yes, thank you too.
<ubottu> AMDPentium called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> AMDPentium called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (help channel emergency)
<genii> Troll, removed and returned, +b now
<ubottu> AMDPentium called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (repent or you will burn in eternal torment forever)
<ubottu> AMDPentium called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (oops)
<genii> I have no ops there, someone else will have to take care of it
<ubottu> AMDPentium called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (poor genii has no ops)
<genii> #comment 64313 Known troll. See also 64312, 64310
<genii> @comment 64310 HSFPlus again, different name
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 64313 Known troll. See also 64312, 64310
<ubottu> Comment added. 64313 will be removed after 17 hours and 51 minutes.
<genii> @comment 64310 HSFPlus again spamming !ops
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> HarrySacks called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 64314 HSFPlus/AMDPentium again spamming !ops
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<AMDCeleron> why am i banned from ubuntu?
<rww> because God told me you did something bad
<AMDCeleron> what did i do?
<rww> no idea, i just do what i'm told
<rww> he told me to throw you in a lake of fire and brimstone for all eternity, but i don't have one of those handy so i just banned you instead
<AMDCeleron> unban me like you did with dhavall2712
<rww> nope, sorry, can't go against the big man upstairs
<AMDCeleron> why not
<rww> idk, throw some appropriate quote from Romans in here
<AMDCeleron> And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not to be done.
<AMDCeleron>  Romans 1:28
<rww> sounds good
<rww> since you have a debased mind, i can't unban you because your debased mind will make you do what ought not to be done in #ubuntu
<AMDCeleron> no its THOSE WHO REJECT GOD who get a debased mind, like athiests
<AMDCeleron> unban me
<AMDCeleron> bazhang, noooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rww> why are you atheist, AMDCeleron?
<rww> why do you hate god?
<AMDCeleron> i am not an athiest
<AMDCeleron> !ops
<rww> why do you have a debased mind then
<rww> you do, so you must be one
<rww> checkmate, atheist
<AMDCeleron> no, romans 1:28 applys to all of you
<rww> doesn't apply to me, Jesus loves me and all
<AMDCeleron> hosea 9:15 refutes that god loves everyone
<rww> hence him not loving you
<AMDCeleron> -_-
<AMDCeleron> rww, you an athiest?
<rww> clearly not, since God talks to me
<AMDCeleron> so your a prophet?
<rww> he says i'm awesome and you have a debased mind that does what ought not to be done
<rww> Romans 1:28
 * rww nods
<AMDCeleron> -__-
<AMDCeleron> just ban me
<AMDCeleron> yay
<rww> ban yourself
<rww> for the ##club-nomicon log readers: all of the above was a joke and I do not actually think God talks to me
<rww> also, I do actually have an eternal lake of fire and brimstone handy, so watch it *nod*
 * genii contemplates forming the Cult of rww
<hggdh> for the record, I am *not* an athiest. I am, though, an atheist. And why this fixation with the romans? Can't he cite the greeks?
<hggdh> rww: remember the saying: if you talk with god, then you are religious; if god talks back, then you are nuts
<AMDCeleron> hi
<AMDCeleron> noooo waaa
<AMDCeleron> !ops
<ubottu> AMDCeleron called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<AMDCeleron> hi everyone
<Gassho> hi i just got bullied after someone genuinely cared about my feelings and asked me whats wrong, so they contemptuously ask 'shouldn't this be in #offtopic'?  & then bully my friend who doesn't have fluency in english
<Gassho> in #lubuntu
<pleia2> Gassho: your behavior there was very inappropriate
<Gassho> ha
<Gassho> tell me
<pleia2> Gassho: I think you know that, please just move along
<Gassho> you're bullying me now
<Gassho> what a wonderful network
<Gassho> how was it inappropriate? asking a question?
<Gassho> i care
<Gassho> AMDCeleron
<AMDCeleron> what the uck you want
<AMDCeleron> just ban me ops
<Gassho> i want respect
<Gassho> and a respectable network
<Gassho> which i dont see here at all
<Gassho> except in the less popular channels
<AMDCeleron> Gassho, freenode is more respectful than efnet
<AMDCeleron> !ops
<AMDCeleron> ban me!
<Gassho> i come here to talk about bullying in #wrongplanet-alt & you people instigate it
<Unit193> I presume '#wrongplanet-alt' was a mispaste?  And the channel is a support channel, for support, so yes of course you get pointed to another channel when you're not talking about support.  If that's how you feel these channels and this network is, nobody is making you stay and you are indeed free to leave.
<Gassho> i was in #lubuntu
<Gassho> you only support machines apparently
<Gassho> not people
<elky> we're not a counselling service, no.
<Gassho> you can't see our eyes
<Gassho> so you act tyranically
<Gassho> without any shame
<HFSPLUS> elky, hey girlfriend <3
<Gassho> apparently you need a support channel for freenode
<elky> HFSPLUS: oh my, are we dating? i hope rww doesn't find out
<HFSPLUS> elky, did you know god will destroy you in hell if you don't repent?
<elky> well i could repent from the out of wedlock relationship you just claimed we have...
<HFSPLUS> it was a joe
<HFSPLUS> joke
<elky> oh, so you're rejecting me now? D:
<HFSPLUS> but seriously if you believe in god now is the time to repent
<HFSPLUS> elky, we go way back
<elky> well i don't particularly believe in god, no
<HFSPLUS> elky, i see you reject god so he hardened you
<elky> brb, my cookies need checking
<HFSPLUS> k
<HFSPLUS> FEEL FREE TO BAN ME ANY OPS
<elky> hardened? no i'm quite soft and squishy
<HFSPLUS> elky, no he hardened your heart, meaning he has hardened you so you wont believe in him
<elky> that's nice of him.
<elky> saves me the bother
<HFSPLUS> it means your on your way to eternal hell fire
<elky> sounds like fun :D
<HFSPLUS> im bored
<HFSPLUS> bye
<elky> bye
 * rww squishes elky
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pnZQM4e4xM
<elky> rww: i believe i HFSPLUS'd correctly
<elky> rww: also, hangout
 * genii waits for onryo to show up
<onryo> hello, I am sitting here next to my daughter who I just introduced to ubuntu. She is sitting next to me on the same IP but for some reason cannot join the channel? She does not have a nick or anything yet.
<k1l_> what is her nick on freenode?
<onryo> She does not have one yet
<k1l_> not registered, but the one she actual uses
<onryo> this one has been mine for years and years though.
<onryo> one sec Ill look
<onryo> annaarbest did not work
<onryo> says banned????????
<onryo> we are sitting next to each other on the same IP?
<k1l_> is she connected to freenode right now?
<rww> 22:50:46 -!- annaarbest There was no such nickname
<rww> 22:50:39 -!- Irssi: annaarbest is currently offline.
<k1l_> yes. that is hard to see if there is a matching ban if she is not connected
<onryo> Ill get her back one sec. Her English is not that super though. She is 12.
<rww> just have her connect to freenode and try to join #ubuntu, and if it doesn't work have her stay connected and you can tell us the nick
<k1l_> we have channels for most languages. but maybe she just accidently triggers a ban. so we need her to connect to freenode and you to tell us the nich she uses so we can have a look what matches the banlist
<onryo> ok I'm back. She is on Annaarbest
<onryo> and it does indeed say she is banned.
<rww> 22:55:01 -!- Irssi: Ban against *!*@c-96c2e455.025-521-6c6b701.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se matches Annaarbest!~Anna@c-96c2e455.025-521-6c6b701.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se (Set by k1l!~k1l@ubuntu/member/k1l)
<rww> have fun k1l_
<onryo> Yes that is our IP atm
<onryo> it is a DHCP
<onryo> and yes that is my girl Anna
<onryo> I have a son too.
<valorie> elky, what a wicked woman you are!
<onryo> ?
<elky> valorie: i know right?
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}} to you and your hardened heart
<elky> lol
<k1l_> onryo: well. on 29.09. some of your ip users trolled the #ubuntu channel with malicious advices
<k1l_> valorie: elky would you mind to let me handle that ban for a bit? thanks :)
<onryo> What kind of "advice" ?
<onryo> On ubuntu?
<k1l_> onryo: <donkeypunch> computa_mike sudo rm -r /home/* then press Ctrl Alt and Print Screen at the same time.
<onryo> I am going to kill my son.
<onryo> is that nick registered?
<k1l_> so i kicked and banned that ip, due to avoid harm to people coming to #ubuntu seeking technical help.
<onryo> As you can see from my history I have only helped people. In fact I do that a lot. Mostly because I want to teach my kids GNU/Linux
<onryo> my as in " onryo"
<k1l_> donkeypunch is not registered. but the ip was the one your daughter is using right now.
<onryo> and the one I am using
<rww> well, except for that one time in 2011
<onryo> don't understand why I don't have a problem.
<rww> onryo: hostname bans don't match when your hostname is masked
<onryo> Was that why I took a bunch of Ubuntu devs over to debian after the gnome split version 3 rww?
<onryo> was a long time ago. Don't really remember. I am an old fart now with kids.
<rww> sorry, was a joke
<onryo> =)
<rww> but yeah, it didn't match you because you have a cloak
<onryo> Anyway the only person who thinks a nick like that in this house is "funny" is my son.
<onryo> and Ill have a good talk with him.
<k1l_> onryo: well. if you sort that issue intern with your family i would remove the ban on that ip.
<k1l_> but since we cant prove that situation this is the 2nd chance for you guys. so its better we dont have to meet here again :)
<onryo> ofc I am going to talk to him. He is a chip off the old block and I did things like that when I was his ago. The problem is now playing around with Kali etc and talking about sqli etc. Going to end 2mRO.
<k1l_> ok. so if you agree to make sure the users from your ip stick to the !guidelines and the code of conduct in future in #ubuntu i am going to remove the ban now.
<onryo> thank you k1l_
<k1l_> ok, the ip is unbanned now. hope your sort it out and we dont need to meet in here again :)
<onryo> rww if I remember from 2010-2011 you were a fan of Dr. Who ? Think I remember now =)
<onryo> been here for a long time.
<AMDCeleron> elky, <3
<rww> AMDCeleron: no hearting my wife
<AMDCeleron> rww, oh shes ye wife?
<onryo> good night guys.
<rww> onryo: g'night
<AMDCeleron> ?
<rww> AMDCeleron: yes. we got legally married (not in a church) and everything
<AMDCeleron> ok good info
<AMDCeleron> now ban me!
<rww> nah, I'm good
<rww> you're like a court jester, we like having you around to giggle at
<AMDCeleron> ok than i will idle here until i feel like leaving then
<rww> ok, have fun
<AMDCeleron> god will have the last laugh(Proverbs 1:26)
<AMDCeleron> i will not type anymore into this room until i am banned or i decide to leave
<rww> ever?
<genii> rww: We can only hope.
<rww> indeed
<rww> i hope he sticks around a long, long time
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-02
<phunyguy> He made it 28 minutes.
<AMDCeleron> make it a ban please
<AMDCeleron> make it a ban please
<AMDCeleron> make it a ban please
<AMDCeleron> make it a ban please
<AMDCeleron> make it a ban please
<IdleOne> I feel bad for you
<AMDCeleron> make it a ban please
<AMDCeleron> make it a ban please
<IdleOne> I'm going to pray for you
<phunyguy> Don't you have anything better to do?
<AMDCeleron> IdleOne, i feel bad for you because your heading to hell
<phunyguy> you're*
<AMDCeleron> phunyguy, preach the word
<IdleOne> I'm going to ask God to send you a real life friend so that you can learn how to behave with people
<AMDCeleron> when you die and find yourselves in the firery hell you will scream out to god but you will reliaze you are sealed there forever
<rww> i should banforward him from all #ubuntu channels to #defocus
<rww> i am sure bazhang would appreciate this
<k1l> yes, he would love that
<elky> he'd fit right in
 * valorie looks forward to "firery hell"
<AMDCeleron> mental AMDCeleron is here!
<AMDCeleron> annoying AMDCeleron is in here
<AMDCeleron> !ops
<ubottu> iptable called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-03
<AMDCeleron> fuck you rww
<AMDCeleron> now ban me
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> AMontpellier-654-1-171-140.w92-145.abo.wanadoo.fr: anon843 anon3774 and REGOS and RIGON and HOLMES look potentially abusive
<Tm_T> bah, I'm slow
<h00k> fixed that one.
<h00k> forgot reasoning. oh well.
<phunyguy> lol
<igno818> Hello, I was banned from ubuntu but no idea why
<igno818> can you help out or investigate?
<hoverboard> as thumbs said in #freenode, it's because of this ban line:  2014-10-03 13:36:18 -!- Irssi: Ban against *18!*18@* matches igno818!~igno818@unaffiliated/igno818
 * rww sighs
<rww> igno818: one second
<rww> igno818: Fixed, sorry about that.
<rww> hoverboard: How can we help you today?
<rww> @btlogin
<igno818> back in the 90's :D
<hoverboard> just came over to assist (:
<hoverboard> perhaps my ban could be lifted, rww
<rww> hoverboard: In the future, please don't. We're perfectly capable of assisting people ourselves. And I believe you already talked to another chanop about your ban, so refer back to that conversation.
<rww> If you take issue with their decision, contact the IRCC.
<hoverboard> rww, I believe he said if another operator is willing to lift the ban, he had no problem with that
<hoverboard> (:
<rww> hoverboard: Good point. Are you going to stick to on-topic support-related messages in #ubuntu and follow the channel guidelines from now on?
<hoverboard> will do
<rww> alrighty. you can has join
<hoverboard> appreciated, good day
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (yoloswag420 Buurm4n14)
<genii> yeah yeah
<elky> on another topic, why do we still have those number bans?
<elky> or are they all gone now?
<rww> 19:08:24 -!- 31 - #ubuntu: ban *23!*21@* [by k1l_!~k1l@ubuntu/member/k1l, 1281738 secs ago]
<rww> that's the only one I see, but there might be more
<elky> can we murder it with prejudice?
<DJones> I'd be in favour keeping bans like that, its a porn spammer thats changes nick/host but always uses 21/22/23 etc, still ongoing, but I think ASM picks them up and klines result from whichever channel they start in
<rww> I note that the spam is still happening.
<rww> I don't see another way to stop it other than the wide bans, which is different from me thinking the wide bans are a good idea.
<DJones> Agreed, without a wide ban initially, it'll happen at least once before the kline kicks in
<DJones> Its not just ubuntu thats being hit, debian etc gets hit
 * rww nods
<rww> There are two values in play here. One is "don't set bans with false positives" and the other is "don't allow channel spam". The weight one puts on each of them determines whether one likes those bans, I guess.
<DJones> You're spot on with that, to me, with this (and associated bans) the spam to false positive is probably aroud 50-1, I can only only think of one or two people coming asking about bans compared to multiple spam reports in various channels
<phunyguy> consider the ones that never make it in and have no idea why or how to resolve.
<rww> and then when they do come in, we get the "set an exempt" versus "unset the ban" debate, and different people dislike +e to different extents too
<elky> that's why we used to have banned webchats forwarded
<rww> so yeah, the debate is not spam vs. no spam, it's "are the mechanics of this spam prevention method too obnoxious"
<rww> to which I would say yes, but not seeing consensus i left them there, to answer elky's original question
<rww> /essay
<bazhang> <Tam5> Yes - Using Ubuntu, how can I prevent google from monitoring every single thing I do online?
<fomenko_> hello
<fomenko_> can anybodey see me?
<fomenko_> hmm
<valorie> yes
<valorie> can we otherwise help you?
<fomenko_> yes
<fomenko_> I search for someone who develop ubuntu
<valorie> then you need #ubuntu-devel
<valorie> this channel is for IRC channel moderators
<fomenko_> Can you please show at this technologie   http://nixos.org/   and use it in ubuntu?
<valorie> wrong chanel
<valorie> channel
<fomenko_> ok
<valorie> please got to #ubuntu-devel
<fomenko_> ok thank you :-)
<valorie> and now /part please
<fomenko_> what do you mean with /part
<valorie> please leave the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-04
<daftykins> akkku and Bonzo - deliberately flaunting the rules and staying off topic
<daftykins> would appreciate some assistance, assuming the rules are still relevant
<valorie> but what chan, etc.?
<phunyguy> most likely #ubuntu if it is daftykins
 * valorie has no ops there
<daftykins> anyone active?
<daftykins> sigh
 * phunyguy glances up
<phunyguy> I guess I could pay attention to #ubuntu
<phunyguy> @duration 64342 24h
<ubottu> 64342 will be removed after 1 day.
<daftykins> more spam messages
<daftykins> <ezcribi> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/22/
<bazhang> <Ice_Strike> Eid Mubarak!
<bazhang> is it ramadan or something?
<bazhang> <Svetlana> Why does removing systemd-* in apt-get result in it saying that it would also uninstall gnome-session?  Gnome-session has nothing to do with startup tools in my view.
<bazhang> systemd is installed now?
<tsimpson> some of it is installed for compatibility reasons, it's not running as PID 1 though
<bazhang> tsimpson, was that standard? or you did this in addition to a regular install
<bazhang> although being on KDE would paint something other
<tsimpson> it's standard
<tsimpson> !info systemd-services
<ubottu> systemd-services (source: systemd): systemd runtime services. In component main, is standard. Version 204-5ubuntu20.7 (trusty), package size 193 kB, installed size 958 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tsimpson> for example
<bazhang> ah  ok
<GPenguin> any comments are more that welcome: http://pastebin.com/NMEwDjMZ
<ikonia> GPenguin: yes that log is fakes
<ikonia> faked
<ikonia> the public log is available also
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ikonia> I suggest you use the official logs without the fake content
<ikonia> you're missing lines out and you've added fantasy lines in
<GPenguin> faked?
<ikonia> yes
<GPenguin> ikonia: you are beyond what our society calls real and sane
<GPenguin> get help.
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/04/%23ubuntu.html
<ikonia> that is the unedited log
<ikonia> it includes the lines you missed out, and shows the lines you added
<GPenguin> autism 105%
<GPenguin> congrats on that brain
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> so either address this using the real logs or leave the channel please
<ikonia> no more silly name calling or autism comments
<GPenguin> or what? or we both publish our versions of the reality on the web, on twitter, on blogs, etc.?
<ikonia> go for it
<ikonia> that doesn't get you unbanned
<ikonia> or whatever it is you want
<GPenguin> lets see how many autist brothers we trigger with this
<c0mrade__> I would like to invite some Linux fans into my newly created IRC server, if someone is interested in configuring an IRC server and a centos 5 server over ssh I can give sudo access, this is for education and collaboration purposes.
<ubottu> ct_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> c0mrade__: that is not the purpose of this channel.  Please don't do that here, and kindly /part
<c0mrade__> Yeah.
<DJones> c0mrade__: As it appears you don't have an Ubuntu ops relevant query, could you please /part the channel
<c0mrade__> I can't.
<bazhang> c0mrade__, /part
<c0mrade__> Can I stay?
<bazhang> c0mrade__, please dont idle here
<DJones> c0mrade__: no, please see the channel topic
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (usbmodderz)
<ubottu> usbmodderz called the ops in #ubuntu (bubbasaures)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mehcookie called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mehcookie called the ops in #ubuntu (OerHEks)
<ubottu> mehcookie called the ops in #ubuntu (Oerheks)
<ubottu> mehcookie called the ops in #ubuntu (ashley01)
<phunyguy> #ubuntu is +r for now.  silly spam from web chat
<phunyguy> ok -r is set.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-05
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (groidhunter)
<phunyguy> handled
 * rww appears
<rww> i see i missed fun.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (dauerschlaf)
<ubottu> droidbuster called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dauerschlaf> WHATSUP FAGGETS!?
<dauerschlaf> FUCK MY DICK!!!!
<dauerschlaf> CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dauerschlaf> SLAP YOUR PUSSIES FOR FREEDOM
 * dauerschlaf slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<dauerschlaf> bliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dauerschlaf> that's too many lines.  i do all my spamming manually
<dauerschlaf> so like, read it twice so you can understand it
<dauerschlaf> (you fag)
<dauerschlaf> i must feel extra confidence today
<dauerschlaf> i wrote "fuck" my dick instead of "suck" my dick.  I guess i have higher expectations of the future
<dauerschlaf> yea
<dauerschlaf> fuck it
<dauerschlaf> you faggot
<ubottu> mozzarella called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mozzarella called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> droidbuster called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (sitology)
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<rww> k.
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<rww> you're very imaginative you are
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<rww> @random kickban point-and-laugh
<ubottu> kickban
<dauerschlaf> FAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFA
<dauerschlaf> GSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGSFAGS
<dauerschlaf> RWW = FAG
<dauerschlaf> AVANTE GARDE
<rww> 05:48:05 -!- Irssi: QUOTE CS op #ubuntu-ops
<rww> 05:48:20 -!- Irssi: We've been opped
<rww> lol services.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (gta5modz spamming)
<ubottu> gta5modz called the ops in #ubuntu (cfwhowlett)
<ubottu> gta5modz called the ops in #ubuntu (cfwhowlett spam)
<bazhang> +q and in PM
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (usbzpls, please ban)
<bazhang> <ApplesInArrays> Going with NTFS  <---- for an ubuntu install
<bazhang> "trouble ahead"
<ikonia> this is the same guy who was trying to use vagrant wrong
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> does show how to go from 12.04->14.04
<ikonia> the project is getting poor with documentation
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, guestuser said: ubottu: If this is a kernel issue how would changing the medium help? This is happening during udeb.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-28
<bazhang> <c|oneman> should I add the debian wheezy repo to my sources.list or dpkg it
<bazhang> is that a trick question
<k1l_> i am wondering why its the a "can i install .deb on ubuntu" again in one hour
<bazhang> and the you can with rpm from robotadillo
<k1l_> channelspam for #br-ubuntu ?!
<stevendale> Hi
<stevendale> Could somebody unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stevendale> I do think I've been under punishment long enough
<Flannel> stevendale: Hi.
<stevendale> Hi Flannel
<Flannel> stevendale: Bans are not about punishment of you, they aren't "time out". They're about keeping the channel reasonably disruption free.
<stevendale> I am assuring you I'm not a disruption
<Flannel> stevendale: And do you understand our difficulty with that?  You've said it in the past, we've had this conversation in the past.  You "understand" that what you do is not acceptable, and that if you do it again, you'll be banned.  Yet here we are again.  Not the second time, not the third time, but I don't even know how many times.
<stevendale> I do
<Flannel> That's good.  So, what do you think we should do about this?
<stevendale> That's up to you, not me, you're the operators. But out of personal preference, I would appreciate it if you didn't tell me to find somewhere else to chat
<Flannel> No, it's really up to you.
<Flannel> What do you think is a good way to handle this situation?
<Flannel> And to be brutally honest, this would go much easier (and faster) if I got a response more frequently than once every five minutes.  If this is a bad time for you, we can handle it later.
<stevendale> I think unbanning me would handle this situation, so we wouldn't have to keep having this conversation
<Flannel> stevendale: And what is going to happen when you're unbanned?
<stevendale> I'm going to follow the channel guidelines/TOS?
<Flannel> stevendale: Including no harassing folks and no frequent nick changes?
<stevendale> Yes
<stevendale> And no destructive commands or code
<Flannel> stevendale: Alright.  And what should we do if you then have problems following those things?
<stevendale> Ban me
<Flannel> stevendale: right.  And since this isn't the first time.  Does banning you for, say, six months, seem fair?
<stevendale> Yes
<Flannel> (Which shouldn't be a big deal, since you're going to not have any issues anyway).
<Flannel> Plus, whenever, during those six months, you won't be coming in here every few days to talk about your ban, because you understand that it's for six months?
<Flannel> (again, this is academic, as we won't ever get to this point)
<stevendale> Yes
<Flannel> Alright. I think we can agree to that.  And we're happy to have you back as a non-disruptive participant.
<Flannel> stevendale: Your ban should be lifted.  I admit that there may still be some I missed, please let us know if there are in the future.
<stevendale> Ok
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<ubottu> absklb called the ops in #ubuntu (stenchfootz using bad words in pm)
<ubottu> absklb called the ops in #ubuntu (http://imgur.com/kHPT640)
<absklb> hi
<absklb> may I please have anyones attention please?
<Flannel> Hi absklb, how can we help you?
<absklb> Flannel: i typed "!ops" in #ubuntu. one user by name of stenchfoodtz pmed me and typed bad words. i even shhared screenshot in that channel.
<absklb> Flannel: I have set mode +R now. I forgot to do so initially.
<Flannel> absklb: yes, we saw.
<Flannel> Someone handled it, and actually, the user isn't around anymore either.
<absklb> ok. Thanks.
<absklb> Sinnce I did not gott any reply in that channel from ops I thought ops did not noticed and he was continueing typing  in pm hence....
<absklb> anyway Thanks for resolving Flannel . Have a good day. bye.
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> You can tell the schools are back in session, just wish their primary school IT/computer lessons wouldn't autoconnect to #ubuntu
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu j0sh1 trolling and racists part-msg
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> zombie- (#ubuntu) seems to be a bot announcing warez
<bazhang> or a webscale channel
<bazhang> !webscale
<bazhang> waht!
<Pici> !web3.0
<Pici> !web3.0-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Welcome to - http://html5zombo.com/
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> dissed the bot!
<bazhang> <Kinoko> CodeChris: my antigogle phone is being monitored by some u.f.o.thing to prevent thr phone turns back ubuntu again
<bazhang> we have a winner
<bazhang> chanserv lag k skip
<bazhang> luks on an antigoogle phone
<bazhang> he wants help with luks on android,as linux is android!
<bazhang> <Kinoko> teward: your link is good. Thanks. So, think i am on android
<bazhang> called it
<bazhang> he's not using any form of ubuntu on that android phone
<bazhang> but android and linux are the same, so same commands!
<Pici> !
<bazhang> we should warn popey
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-29
<daftykins> is _denis_ a known trouble maker?
<daftykins> seems to be up to trollworthy antics
<daftykins> oh well nm
<k1l> <M4dH4TT3r> i dont use c shell, its homework
<k1l> can #ubuntu do my math and physics homework too? :)
<bazhang> <brandon_> knoten i can help you
<bazhang> seems up to no good
<genii> Hm
<bazhang> announcing he wants to be 'haxor'
<bazhang> <mmmm> what is best webmail that may support linux command line?
<bazhang> web cli?
<Pici> you can use mutt with gmail
<bazhang> !best
<bazhang> what!!
<genii> I wonder if pine/alpine would work also
<bazhang> he wants no client at all
<bazhang> unix makes it easy!
<Unit193> genii: Yes.
<genii> Interesting
<genii> ( our telnet and ssh login systems use Pine for email)
<bazhang> <mmmm> gmail and famous webmail servies don't seem text base
<bazhang> he wants gmail-cli
<tonyyarusso> Wouldn't any cli imap client work, not necessarily gmail-specific?
<bazhang> he wants the famous, but sure
<bazhang> <mmmm> i want to renew it
<bazhang> from cli
<bazhang> putting together the puzzle pieces 'hack google' is the output
 * genii slides the old fart some coffee
<bazhang> Flong> Paul^^, EFI = No Trust
<Flong> bazhang, nice
<Flong> I don't trust the UEFI and reccomend not trusting it so I get banned.
<bazhang> Flong, take the fud elsewhere
<Flong> How long until my ban is up. One month?
<Flong> bazhang, not FUD, proven time after time
<bazhang> its not remotely welcome in support channels
<Flong> I'll stop speaking it in #ubuntu
<bazhang> you are banned
<Flong> bazhang, Discussing how to lock down your distro is.
<bazhang> so thats correct
<Flong> I want to dispute my ban with an operator.
<bazhang> for spreading nonsense about uefi?
<Flong> bazhang, many documents have proven it in the past.
<Flong> That is not the point of me being in #ubuntu-ops however
<Flong> I'm here to dispute my ban. If you would like me to talk to you about the OT subject feel free to PM me
<bazhang> no need
<bazhang> and the ban stays
<Flong> How long?
<bazhang> no time limit determined
<Flong> because differing views?
<bazhang> false info is not a 'differing view'
<bazhang> its simply false
<Flong> bazhang, Again proven time after time.
<Flong> Just because you disagree with a fact doesn't make it any less of a fact.
<Pici> This discussion of UEFI has no place in #ubuntu regardless if it is true or not.
<Flong> Pici, I will stop it then.
<Flong> Either way my question belongs in #ubuntu-server more than #ubuntu
<Flong> It's not a server related question though, it's more of a desktop related one
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (NANOOK)
<genii> Got it already
<genii> @comment 69366 Rant of Ubuntu "broke their computer", profanity.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Unit193> Mildly amusing.
 * Unit193 runs off to ##windows to see the second half.
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (black)
<Unit193> NANOOK ended up just resorting to spamming to get kbanned.
<genii> Spamming in ##windows ?
<Unit193> Aye.
<genii> We'll probably see them again.
<genii> I only removed, no +b
<genii> I imagine they'll find a proxy or such and return inside of a few days
<PerfM> lol
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest42772)
<PerfM> bekks can't take a joke man
<genii> @comment 69369 Abuse, profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
<PerfM> wow this is how you log trolls
<PerfM> this is so exciting
<PerfM> what is beside my number
<genii> @comment 69370 Profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 69372 Abusive PMs to other users
<ubottu> Comment added.
<PerfM> :(
<PerfM> that's mean
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (abuse from brandon_)
<genii> @comment 69374 Forced to +b
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-30
<Unit193> PerfM: You need something from #ubuntu-ops?
<PerfM> I just want somebody to love, Unit193
<Unit193> Oh no, this isn't the hippy channel.  This is the old, cranky, and bitter channel.  You wanted two doors down on the left, this is 6 down on the right.
<PerfM> old, cranky and bitter is right
<PerfM> my feelings always get hurted in this channel :(
<phunyguy> hurt*
<Unit193> Well, if you want to go there, -e s/^m/M/ -e s/el\ /el\.\ /
<PerfM> phunyguy, it sounds sadder my way
<hggdh> PerfM: if there is nothing we can do for you, please /part
<PerfM> do ya'll have top sekrit convos in here?
<PerfM> cause I've been in here for like 3 hours and aint nothing happenning
<PerfM> fk you hggdh
<PerfM> that really hurted my feelz
<Unit193> PerfM: That's not nice!
<PerfM> hggdh wasn't nice either
<hggdh> PerfM: you should know better.
<tonyyarusso> "the old, cranky, and bitter channel
<tonyyarusso> should be our new /topic
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Ben64 pokes everyone in the channel
<Ben64> Myrtti: tried asking nicely 23hrs ago, didn't work then. good luck though
<k1l> everyone coming to #ubuntu using mint does that on purpose. they have the mint channels set to startingchannel in their irc clients
<k1l> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<k1l> ah, maybe he got that !mint too often already
<ikonia> k1l_: he's in the mint channel
<ikonia> and knows what he's doing
<ikonia> the problem is, the mint support is really weak apart from a few good guys,
<ikonia> there is no moderation, so it's just random people messing around
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (guest91921)
<k1l_> that brandon guy is the pm harassment guy form north of wichita, kansas. again
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> willy werewolf
<k1l_> at least genii seems to understand what the user is talking about :)
<Pici> thank goodness
<genii> Well, perhaps at least I've given them something distracting to go find out about ... ;)
<k1l_> [Avenger_Q] (~brandon@172.56.28.55): Brandon   our nice guy from kansas again
<genii> Yep
<k1l_> what about Chicken_Wrap (4072de73@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.64.114.222.115) ?
<Pici> what
<k1l_> joining this channel here several times now
<Unit193> k1l_: kiwi is banforwarded to here, he doesn't know it/know why.  FWIW it's not against him specifically, he's a bystander.
<k1l_> ah, where is kiwi banforwarded?
<Unit193> l-ot
<k1l_> ah ok
<k1l_> could not find anything about that user in bantracker, that is why i was asking
<Unit193> Yep, no ubottu.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-01
<daftykins> anyone fancy getting rid of the bot, nudoge in #ubuntu ?
<daftykins> ty!
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest9825)
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest9825 obsene comments)
<k1l> that brandon insulting guy again...
<bazhang>  acetakwas (~acetakwas@105.112.20.168) has joined
<bazhang> looks like drone is missing this flapping connection
<bazhang> <davidleon> that might due to my change to the sed vivid willy change?
<bazhang> augh no
<bazhang> <Leahman> why am i getting this Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator?
<Pici> bazhang: knock it off with the bots
<bazhang> awwww MOOOOOOMMMM
<bazhang> they must have listeners in there
<bazhang> what a surprise with askpleioan
<k1l> where came that sekritfag guy from? ##chat?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dinosaurio said: !ops is a funny command
<ubottu> Dinosaurio called the ops in #ubuntu (is a funny command)
<k1l> seems like he is a known troll if i look into bantracker
<Unit193> That was intentional.
<k1l> i marked it in bantracker
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-02
<Ben64> anyone here?
<Pici> weird, for some reason I have a separate irssi window open for tomäw
<bazhang> global notice innit
<Pici> yes, but it went into that window, which is why I was very confused as to what linocisco was talking about.
<bazhang> cs ns lag prune started
<bazhang> <brainwave> Is it true that ubuntu never upgrades the kernel?
<bazhang> is that the same brainwave
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (avenger_q please remove due to inappropriate off topic comments.)
<ubottu> wileee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tonyyarusso> done
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-03
<bazhang> surprise twist! he's using kali
<Unit193> Ubuntu based these days, I believe.
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: Who, caden__?
<bazhang> thought they moved to dabain
<Unit193> Backtrack was Ubuntu, then Kali was Debian, now I hear 2.0 is Ubuntu?  Or is this lies?
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, yeah, who knows what he's running, the story keeps changing
<tonyyarusso> lovely
<Unit193> Nope, Debian testing.  So lies.
<bazhang> true lies
<bazhang> <caden__> this is 4 srs help not 4 chitchat guyz
<bazhang> * [isbotnetcool] (~isbotnetc@173-13-145-238-sfba.hfc.comcastbusiness.net)
<bazhang> noooo waaaaa
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Fine, you want to discuss it.  Great.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Your ban of nomad was unwarranted, you banned him because he disagreed with you.  When you accused him of effectively disagreeing with you, you then accused him of being crazy.  Disagreeing is not crazy.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: So yes, I removed the ban, because it was blatantly a bad ban, regardless of the fact that, if you were being reasonable, you would've incrementally catalyzed, kicked, etc, before banning.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I'm assuming you're having a bad night, which is fine, it happens to all of us.  But if you want to discuss it further, you know how to get in touch with me.
<Flannel> And, as a postscript, the concept of ban ownership is something we've always eschewed.
<tonyyarusso> I didn't ban him for disagreeing with me - I banned him turning it into a weird tirade and then into just attacking me generally.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: There was no attack.  All he ever did was say "you're making a big deal out of nothing" and then, after you accused him of craziness, he made some comments about how you're attacking him for disagreeing with you.
<Flannel> So sure, that could be an "attack", but as far as I can tell, it was, at its core, factual.
<Flannel> Yes, there were embellishments, but you were embellishing yourself.
<tonyyarusso> So you agree that I must never go outside and am incapable of thinking?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: No, I agree that you attacked him for disagreeing with you.
<Flannel> The "incapable of thinking" is, like I said, on the same level as "triggered the crazy".
<Unit193> Guest47262: Hello! Please identify when you get a sec.
<Unit193> hggdh: Can you +Vv yofel?
<bazhang> whats the record for a link given repeatedly and still no comprehension at all
<bazhang> mine is around 8 I think
<bazhang> criminy
<bazhang> mark that system as completely unstable failure imminent
<bazhang> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<bazhang> zentyal is out of support?
<ikonia> is it still an active project ?
<bazhang> seveas said no
<ikonia> didn't think it was
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-04
<bazhang> <jacob___> i seriously dislike ubuntu, when i get this problem solved i am moving to another distro
<bazhang> 'my linux is broken' crosspost
<Unit193> Why solve the problem then move on?  And yeah, just saw someone say something about going to mint after asking a question with no details, and not getting a response. :P
<bazhang> he's crossposting and asking if redhat is more stable for him
<bazhang> tv can run ubuntu now!
<Ben64> * Received a CTCP VERSION from YWH_1
<Ben64> on joining #ubuntu
<rww> checking
<rww> huh. my webchat and I aren't getting it
<rww> odd
<Ben64> can you see ctcp at all?
<rww> yes, i saw that
<Ben64> well then, idk
<rww> confirmed via elky
<rww> I'll poke it with a stick, thanks
<Ben64> :)
<rww> PM sent, banforwarding if no reply in 10min
<rww> and i completely forgot about this, so rather longer than 10 minutes :)
<rww> @comment 69430 automated CTCP VERSIONing people when they join channel
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @comment 69430 automated CTCP VERSIONing people when they join channel
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> In ubottu, bisch said: how can i tell if something is in an array
<ikonia> YWH_1: hello
<ubottu> darkrose called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (foot_massage,)
<ikonia> note foot_massage, racist in ubuntu, sexual conent in #kubuntu
<bazhang> also in #lubuntu ikonia
<bazhang>  Hosts for foot_massage and horny_girl: gateway/web/freenode/ip.168.28.180.30
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, clrae said: ubottu ; why is it so small only 2 kB , shouldnt it be 500 mb or so ? am not going to install iy from the  net
<ikonia> hello clrae
<clrae> +ikonia ; hI  there
<ikonia> how can the operator team help you today ?
<clrae> well i wan to install lubuntu-desktop packege manually from a usb , because i dont have access to internet to do apt-get
<ikonia> clrae: ok - so #ubuntu is the correct channel for that, you're in #ubuntu-ops, which is for questions about the actual channel
<clrae> am willing to download every package here and install it  by sudo dpkg -i one by one
<ikonia> a.) #ubuntu is the correct place b.) you've been told that is a bad idea, and how to do it properly
<clrae> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-desktop here
<k1l_> clrae: this here is the wrong channel. #ubuntu for support
<ikonia> I suggest ifyou don't need anything from the operator team you part this channel, and rejoin #ubuntu
<clrae> ok i understand  obutto refered me to this chanel
<ikonia> I don't think it did
<clrae> ubottu from   #ubuntu
<ikonia> didn't say anything about joining #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> but it doesn't matter
<ikonia> if you don't need anything from the team just "/part' this channel and use #ubuntu
<k1l_> clrae: it gave you a message, that your message will be forwarded to here, because its just a bot.
<clrae> what does the term "bot" means ?
<ikonia> automated person
<ikonia> it's just there to give you info
<ikonia> as in "robot"
<ikonia> clrae: sorted ?
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> the last link tuxfiles on !fstab is dead, just reporting
<lotuspsychje> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-03
<thereyouare> if someone is banned from #ubuntu, is it temporary ?
<hggdh> thereyouare: in most cases, yes. Some bans may be long-term, though
<thereyouare> how to find out if its a long term or not ?
<ikonia> thereyouare: are you banned ?
<thereyouare> another person is and he asked me to get some information
<ikonia> ask him to come to the channel and ask then
<ikonia> it's that simple, if you are banned join this channel and talk to the operators and it can normally be worked out
<thereyouare> faggots
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> bye
<valorie> ha, that's the first time I've seen "asking for a friend" here
<valorie> that's hilarious
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-04
<ubottu> Microtrauma called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<KennyTalker> Foreskin Amputation-History & Ramifications [Urban Jungle Girl]
<KennyTalker> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYIC0uIKhsk
<ikonia> ?
<k1l> removed the forward on that ban.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (puke)
<jair> hello there
<Pici> hello, what can we help you with today jair?
<jair> may I understand why I am getting this:
<jair> 00:50 -!- #ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<jair> when I try to chat in #ubuntu
<Pici> let me take a look...
<jair> thank you
<Pici> jair: It looks like the last time you were here you were trying to get help for debian in #ubuntu
<Pici> jair: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only. There are other channels on freenode like #debian or ##linux for asking about other distros.
<jair> understood
<jair> I thought I then exited the room
<jair> I remember somone asking me about it
<Pici> jair: okay, just keep that in mind in the future and we should be good.  I've gone ahead and removed the mute.
<jair> sounds good thank you very much
<jair> and no problem I understand the rules
<jair> have a good one
<jair> Thank you so very much
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-05
<Unit193> ahoneybun: I edited that mute from Drone` so it'd last more than 2 minutes, fyi.
<ahoneybun> Unit193: I can't remember how to op myself
<dax> please nix that #ubuntu +r in 10 minutes or so
<ahoneybun> thanks for the save btw
<Unit193> Helps to be identified. :)
<Unit193> dax: Can do.
<ahoneybun> am I not?
<dax> just want to stop that idiot from spreading into our namespace, he's a pain in the ass in wiki?edia land
<dax> so very harsh response
<dax> and he changes ips like crazy so
<ahoneybun> Unit193: tell me the secrets to being a better channel op
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Drone` set it by itself due to flooding, Drone` is an antispam (or is it an attack?) bot.
<ahoneybun> the repeating?
<ahoneybun> tripped it?
<Unit193> Yeah.
<ahoneybun> nice
<dax> nvm i remembered
<Unit193> ahoneybun: But sure I'm generally around to help. :)
<ahoneybun> how do I op up though?
<Unit193> /cs OP #kubuntu   for example.  Several of us have aliases or scripts though.
<ahoneybun> works here
<Unit193> OK, I have no idea about scripts for konvi.
<ahoneybun> konversation works fine here
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-06
<bazhang> trolls gonna troll
<k1l> seems like one channel or other place found #u
<bazhang> @random urRite emacs HURD
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> what!
<bazhang> troll raiding time for the last few users
<bazhang> I think chu hacked the bot
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-07
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (crystalfree ban please)
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-08
<squinty> ceon  in #ubuntu   ot, swearing etc
<ubottu> lordcirth called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> is 'lady' a bot or what
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> hello manbear1
<manbear1> hi ikonia I have no issues just joined to have a look, is idling here frowned upon?
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> it's used for helping people with issues around usage of the channel
<manbear1> ok understood sorry
<ikonia> it's logged though
<ikonia> so you can always read the logs, they are public
<manbear1> will do
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (purveyor spams p*rn)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-09
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> <rives> just install silverlight its easy
<bazhang> I thought silverlight was long dead
<valorie> too bad, it's a pretty name!
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I prefer flashlight by parliament
<bazhang> run ubuntu through bios
<bazhang> is that the new ubuntu on bash and windows flavor
<valorie> funky baby
<SonikkuAmerica> There's supposed to be Arch on Windows soon too, apparently
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> and a million arch offtopicer screamed in horror
<bazhang> the arch support bot derides those using ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> The BOT derides Ubuntu users?
<SonikkuAmerica> I mean I've been a proud Arch community member for about a year now
<bazhang> if it's phrik then yes
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Jordan_U> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> ^^ Doesn't have instructions for Unity. (And I don't have Unity installed to add such instructions myself at the moment).
<SonikkuAmerica> Let me fix that right now.
<SonikkuAmerica> !no terminal is <reply> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> I'll remember that SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: How about that?
<krytarik> I'd just refer to the guide there instead, tbh.
<SonikkuAmerica> krytarik: Meh, factoid-editing magics
<ubottu> lordcirth called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<valorie> SonikkuAmerica: ooo, you might be able to fix !ninjas for #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> boo
<valorie> SonikkuAmerica: ooo, you might be able to fix !ninjas for #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> right now it says yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2
<valorie> but it needs to say, yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa: we need your attention!
<SonikkuAmerica> Who are the current ninjas
<valorie> or so
<SonikkuAmerica> !-ninjas-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> ninjas-#kubuntu-devel has no aliases - added by stdin on 2009-01-10 18:22:18 - last edited by genii on 2016-08-29 20:49:16
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<SonikkuAmerica> !no ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa: we need your attention!
<ubottu> I'll remember that SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Done.
<valorie> <3
<valorie> thank you so much
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<Jordan_U> What is !ninjas for?
<SonikkuAmerica> What do you need santa's attention for, valorie ! Can't you just send a message to the North Pole?
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> it's short for santamaria
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah
<valorie> I think that they don't have the same idea for Santa Claus in Spain as we do in the US
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope, I know that for a fact
<valorie> and northern europe
<SonikkuAmerica> they have something similar to Père Noël
<dax> Jordan_U: It's a Kubuntu packaging thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh-oh, dax has arisen from the shadows
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<dax> Yes, I *was* going to take the weekend off
<valorie> we're trying to shove the last of our packages into 16.10
<valorie> watching the #ubuntu-release chan though, we're not alone
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh that's right, Release Thursday, right?
<valorie> yep, but I was watching it to help out my team
<valorie> but it's amazing how much they juggle
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (gravitysix)
<Jordan_U> Handled.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #xubuntu (graters ban requested)
<ubottu> pavlushka called the ops in #xubuntu (graters ban requested)
<elky> Unit193: around?
<elky> Unit193: when you show up could you perhaps add the spammed youtube link (id Z4JKdO1zW24) to drone` please?
<Unit193> Yeah was going to do that, been out all day.  Thanks for the poke.
<bazhang> chu, is going to love the emacs vim distro spacemacs
<bazhang> I think distrowatch just got a new number one
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest84871 - who are you?
<elky> SonikkuAmerica: it's idleone
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Dan2)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-02
<bazhang> valorie, I know, right
<bazhang> some of my fans are in this *very * channel!
<bazhang> what would dorothy have said if a linux fan
<bazhang> 'there's no place like Vim
 * genii orders another bazhang tshirt
<bazhang> another
<bazhang> gulp
<genii> hehe
<genii> bazhang: Morning
<bazhang> hi genii
<bazhang> sorry for posting tha in -ops
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-04
<ubottu> NIGGGGGGGGGGGGER called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<CrazyTux> hello, can I get the ban placed on me removed?
<CrazyTux> anybody online here?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-05
<laow_ai> elky: why did you delete my wechat
<laow_ai> elky: talk to me in there
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-06
<hggdh> huh?
<elky> hggdh: he was having a sad because i wasn't responding to a stream of insults in PM
<hggdh> oh
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-08
<bazhang> doesnt LTS cease to be that once they start mucking around with various kernels
<ikonia> bazhang: various as in unofficial or official ?
<bazhang> he's on 3.2
<bazhang> 16.04 is at least 4.4
<ikonia> from where ?
<bazhang> he didnt say, it's to support some driver
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu KristoferV using kali, waffle, swearing, remind him if he rejoins and starts again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-01
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (Younder - way off topic and not listening to community member's requests to stop.)
<pragmaticenigma> genii: any reason for the comment?
<genii> I'm having a discussion with him
<pragmaticenigma> okay... appreciated
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jc_swisscom said: ubottu: Thx, I found that Debian Client is *unofficially* supported (which is the answer to my first question ;-)).
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-04
<SirKatar> I'm passing in raw pointers for first and last
<SirKatar> I've done a telecom degree soon
<SirKatar> AWAITING_SUBMITTER is one, and if one is closing it?
<SirKatar> "better" != "has features the other doesn't"
<SirKatar>         OpenBSD iota.offblast.org 6.3 GENERIC.MP#3 amd64
<ubottu> lotus|NUC called the ops in #ubuntu (SudoBash)
<ubottu> lotus|NUC called the ops in #ubuntu (SudoBash)
<niko> banned SudoBash from #ubuntu via Drone
<Unit193> upmine: Thanks.
<Guest64903> ellyjones: sorry for the dealy was running around a bit. All good thanks, just hitting my head on the task I was given :P
<Guest64903> is bugdroid having issues? I see repeated comments on https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=879021#c8 for the same commit
<Guest64903> KungFoo: since the cokernel has dimension 2
<Guest64903> extra $30 is a free pizza every day
<Guest64903> Mindiell: Thanks very much for the offer, but we don't tend to take monetary donations - we're all volunteers, and the hardware is provided by kind sponsor organisations
<valorie> fun times
<experienceRCOS> There I think it would depend, you'd probably have to resolve the conflict and A.txt would end up with different contents (and thus hash) than either side.
<experienceRCOS> amosbird: noremap <c-]> <esc> but that's not recommended
<Menzador> rip wrong channel :P
<kev__> sorry, indeed 1
<kev__> but purpose can play a role aswell
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-05
<ishFq> nothing on the internet works
<ishFq> garyzeasshole: I knew this would come
<ishFq> moner: Lakad Matatag
<switz_> thats in your home directory, which you definitely should back up
<switz_> Bit manipulation?
<switz_> HardlyHardware: same
<switz_> OK, so they are hitting the right blocks, so there's something odd going on with php
<switz_> may i suggest this conversation continue in a more appropriate channel?
<Pici> uh... okay
<Pici> weird spam
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-06
<Guest92658> define good performance
<Guest92658> can someone highlight the dude
<Flanker> you tried writing bootloader over USB on that last pastebin?
<Flanker> Just because I don't know ms well enough or much else to set up "typewriter" typesets.  You might have problems with margins cutting off content here too
<Flanker> 6 hours and no domain transfer... are we back in 1996???
<Flannel> I wish. 1996 had the besterest internet.
<Zerofool> or, if you have to use a dedicated tool, make it more powerful, which, if you do it in full consequence, amounts to literate programming
<Zerofool> so I got a red leather tie and a black leather blazer   :
<Zerofool> AAALLL it's got the best show title this week too
<Zerofool> length (repli [1..1000] 2)     -- simpler version
<IbexPeak> CuriousErnestBro: ^
<IbexPeak> Well doing a sort on 8+ gig of data is going to take more time then trying the same value multiple times
<IbexPeak> when playing audio randomly drops but if I stop playback switch tabs and come back audio resumes just fine
<IbexPeak> Only rarely are they going to bring in new features there
<IbexPeak> we know that from renders already
<Guest9681> https://www.vultr.com/docs/setup-openbsd-5-6-with-full-disk-encryption
<Guest9681> As compared to, say, solder blob
<Guest9681> 11:48 < Necktwi> blah blah
<Guest9681> I think it's the one I tried
<chad_> oldlaptop, the rest do it via TSMC
<chad_> saiyanprince, get Fedora with Gnome 3.26
<chad_> your ASCII art looks like a squashed Frogger.
<chad_> In Half Moon Bay at least they have a designated place for emptying your can
<chad_> not rejoin
<ikonia> why do these guys keep joining with random tech support stuff ?
<ikonia> is it yet another form of spam ?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> random lines from various channels, I'm thinking
<kalipso> vicenteH2: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<smlb> oops sorry lol
<smlb> Keep in mind that you only ever set a max bitrate
<smlb> the needed test is whether (c-1)*(c-1) overflows
<smlb> candide told you to paste long snippets directly in the channel?
<kaustubhw> Is there a better way to achieve my goal?  Right now I have to have Docker disabled on boot because things break if it tries to start before LDAP is up.
<kaustubhw> you can drop the bottom resistor to about 50 ohms if you want it even brighter
<kaustubhw> Whats the command to output to a txt file? Sry I am a beginner .9
<kaustubhw> cat + tmux/other terminal multiplexer scrolling seems fine
<kaustubhw> shoudl have figured, my head isn't with it today
<kaustubhw> phlux: mine: https://ptpb.pw/X7Ua.png
<xtungvu90> I think Nadella's been the best thing to happen to Microsoft since Paul left.
<xtungvu90> uplime: efgh
<xtungvu90> and i was kicked
<xtungvu90> meth people seem to like these - https://satechi.net
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-07
<hayer_> Yes.  -1 obviously has order 2, but it's not immediately obvious what the order of 5 is.
<hayer_> Right now, I have a silly script that runs at login of my Xsession that does a whole bunch of pacmd's. heh
<hayer_> XirAurelius: sure, but you'll have to install it manually
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-02
<Ben64> dude being weird in #ubuntu, don't think it warrants an !ops but creepy for sure
<Unit193> ...I see what you're saying.
<Ben64> not sure where he's getting the info but it's really weird
<Unit193> /ns info Ben64   it's strange to advertise you're looking everyone up, though.
<Ben64> oh neat
<Ben64> I thought it was like my profile on some ubuntu site or something
<Unit193> ...And he thought I was a bot?  Huh.
<dax> im a bot
<Unit193> Ben64: Thanks for dropping by and mentioning the user.  Anything else we can help you with today?
<Ben64> oh, uh.... I'm out of cheese?
<Ben64> forgot I was still here :D
<valorie> out of cheese! would be totally worth mentioning
<Unit193> I'm not really a huge fan of cheese, though I had some ghost pepper cheese that was pretty good.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-03
<valorie> ghost pepper cheese.
<valorie> um
<valorie> that said, I would try it
<el> Unit193: because you didn't notice the cheese due to your face being numb?
<Unit193> el: Actually the spice is more of an aftertaste, so you still get the initial cheese flavor.  That's why it's better to have it on crackers.  And nah, it's not *that* hot...
<tomreyn> greetings. could you kick xedniv off the channel(s) temporarily? their irc client seems to be broken again (excess flood)
<gry> xedniv has quit IRC (Excess Flood)
<gry> join/quit flood like this, for a while, in #ubuntu, please check, thanks
<teward> can we get a banforward to ##fix_your_connection in #ubuntu-devel on xedniv (~xedniv@unaffiliated/moldenauer) please?  They've been flapping continuously for some time, and it's basically filled up my logs (among other things).
<teward> same in #ubuntu-server too if possible
<dax> oh, are they back again
<dax> banforwarded from #ubuntu, i'm looking at -devel now, i'm not on the ACL for -server so you'll have to wait for someone else for that
<teward> bleh OK
<teward> *reminds self to apply for mod in -server at some point*
<dax> same
<teward> dax: ... wait aren't you FN staff?
<teward> FN Staff is on the ACL
<dax> staff ACL entries aren't for stuff like this
<teward> :/
<dax> genii: if you're around, please consider /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-server; /mode #ubuntu-server +b xedniv!~xedniv@unaffiliated/moldenauer$##fix_your_connection
<teward> thanks genii
<genii> dax: Just saw your message and did the ban-forward
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !printk is <reply> If your !tty is flooded with error messages, you can limit the kernel logging daemons' log level below the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 3 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend and syslog(2)
<dax> (handling in -irc)
<tomreyn> ^ dax kindly handled my change requests in #ubuntu-irc already
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-05
<dax> phunyguy etc.: the xedniv!~xedniv@unaffiliated/moldenauer$##fix_your_connection ban in #ubuntu-server can probably go now, they fixed their settings apparently (have been online without quitting for >1h
<dax> looks like they changed their ident too anyway
<phunyguy> dax: done, thanks
